# Tevez al Milan: è finalmente l'anno buono?



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2013)

Aggiornamento 10 Giugno

* Galliani:"Carlitos non mi tradisce. mi piace perchè è cattivo. L'ingaggio? Con Tevez non ci sono problemi. Se ne va El Shaarawy? E chi lo ha detto? Il Faraone non si muove! Per Boateng non c'è nessuna offerta"*


Titolo a caratteri cubitali della Gazzetta dello Sport di domani, *"Faraone Shock".
*
*Il City offre 40 milioni, il Milan ci sta pensando per fare un'altra rivoluzione*

Intanto il diretto interessato, in un'intervista rilasciata a Repubblica dichiara: "Non penso proprio che andrò via dal Milan. Sono lusingato dall'interessamento del City, ma io voglio restare nel grande club in cui mi trovo benissimo e al quale mi sento legato. Al Milan ho sempre sentito e sento la totale fiducia da parte di tutti: della società, di Allegri, che mi ha lanciato e incoraggiato, e dei compagni. Se sono qui in Nazionale, lo devo anche a loro".

Intervista completa: http://www.repubblica.it/sport/calc...awy_milan_nazionale_manchester_city-60733728/


----------



## Gollume (8 Giugno 2013)

se lo vendiamo vuol dire che siamo diventati l' Arsenal della situazione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2013)

Laudisa conferma.

*Rivoluzione, il Milan ci pensa: 40 milioni per il Faraone, 15 per Boateng al Chelsea*


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Giugno 2013)

40 sono veramente tanti. 

dura resistere quando cominciano a circolare queste cifre.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Giugno 2013)

ahe


----------



## Frikez (8 Giugno 2013)

Ciao!! 30 + Aguero


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2013)

E comincia un'altra estate di passione.

Era lo stesso periodo l'anno scorso, in un bar alle 8 di mattina presi in mano la Gazzetta con una notizia di Laudisa: "rivoluzione Milan, via Ibra + Thiago, il Milan ci pensa"

Mi misi a ridere.
Si avverò.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Giugno 2013)

Non cominciamo con i soliti: "Oooh via via,quei soldi verranno reinvestiti,eh,ora è diverso,ora il bilancio è apposto,fap fap fap T.Alcantara+Lewandowski+Nainggolan+Martins Indi+Tevez wowowwww vendiamolooohh!111!11",eh.

Tanto si sa come va a finire: tutti iniziano a chiederci 30 milioni per il loro giocatore,poi a fine agosto Galliani dice che c'era un buco di 40 milioni da coprire.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Giugno 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Laudisa conferma.
> 
> *Rivoluzione, il Milan ci pensa: 40 milioni per il Faraone, 15 per Boateng al Chelsea*



65mln...
ci prendi Cavani o Aguero

o Belfodil e Caracciolo 

Conoscendo Fester prendiamo Belfodil.


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2013)

Anche io ci penserei...


----------



## hiei87 (8 Giugno 2013)

Fossimo un club che generalmente reinveste i soldi ricavati, mi direi a malincuore favorevole ad accettare l'offerta. 40 milioni ora come ora sono tanti, il Faraone attualmente varrebbe almeno 10 milioni in meno, e avremmo bisogno di così tanti rinforzi per tornare competitivi che potrebbe esser necessario prima far cassa.
Poi penso a Sheva sostituito con Ricardo Oliveira, Kakà con Huntelaar e Thiago Silva con Zapata e inizio a temere che il sostituto del Faraone sarebbe Christodulopoulos....


----------



## The Ripper (8 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche io ci penserei...



ovvio. ma con alternative serie in mano però.


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2013)

Quando tempo fa chiesero a Galliani dell'offerta del City, a parole confermò il rifiuto. Ma poi fece una faccia strana.

Comunque bisogna vedere quale sia il vero El Shaarawy: se quello della prima o della seconda parte della stagione. Se fosse quello della seconda parte, beh...


----------



## The Ripper (8 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quando tempo fa chiesero a Galliani dell'offerta del City, a parole confermò il rifiuto. Ma poi fece una faccia strana.
> 
> Comunque bisogna vedere quale sia il vero El Shaarawy: se quello della prima o della seconda parte della stagione. Se fosse quello della seconda parte, beh...



sìsì ricordo.
impossibile dire cosa sia el shaarawy. è da 6 mesi che fa schifo. gioca come un Obi qualunque.
non so che pensare.


----------



## Snake (8 Giugno 2013)

a quelle cifre lo venderebbero all'istante


----------



## Gekyn (8 Giugno 2013)

Io lo venderei seduta stante.....sono sopravvissuto a cessioni peggiori!!


----------



## MisterBet (8 Giugno 2013)

Fosse quello che (non) si è visto da fine febbraio in poi non varrebbe neanche 10 M...ma non è quello, nei prossimi anni assomiglierà molto di più a quello della prima parte di stagione imho...le qualità sono lì da vedere, da quando giocava nel Genoa Primavera mica da mo'...

40 M sono tanti ma visto che non verrebbero reinvestiti o nel caso lo sarebbero per gli pseudo fenomeni della Serie A Kucka, Diamanti, Cerci allora mi tengo lui tutta la vita...


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Giugno 2013)

Non lo cederei perchè con quei soldi andrebbero a prendere i soliti giocatorini. Detto questo ad oggi non vale assolutamente 40 mln.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Giugno 2013)

Se lo vendiamo per l'anno prossimo smetterò di seguire il Milan, non lo potrei veramente accettare. E non sono un tifoso occasionale, è perché sono veramente un tifoso e queste cose non le posso accettare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2013)

Più che la perdita tecnica , temo il crollo d'immagine.

El Shaarawy è un po' il simbolo della ricostruzione, del nuovo progetto, è milanista etc...
Vendendo anche lui è la dichiarazione ufficiale che siamo come l'Udinese.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Giugno 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Più che la perdita tecnica , temo il crollo d'immagine.
> 
> El Shaarawy è un po' il simbolo della ricostruzione, del nuovo progetto, è milanista etc...
> Vendendo anche lui è la dichiarazione ufficiale che siamo come l'Udinese.



Tutto l'ambaradan sul progetto giovani andrebbe a farsi benedire. Ora non c'è alcun bilancio da ripianare......


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2013)

Attenzione anche alle dichiarazioni di Galliani dell'altro giorno:"Se Tevez andasse alla Juve mi darebbe fastidio".

Guadagna troppo, ok. Però...


----------



## Serginho (8 Giugno 2013)

Verrebbe sostituito con un'altra scommessa. Per la prossima stagione sarebbe cosa buona e giusta partire con le basi dello scorso anno, costruendo vicino a queste basi i rinforzi. Per me dev'essere incedibile e poi è il simbolo di questo rilancio del Milan con la nuova politica, sarebbe ridicolo sbugiardare subito tutto


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione anche alle dichiarazioni di Galliani dell'altro giorno:"Se Tevez andasse alla Juve mi darebbe fastidio".
> 
> Guadagna troppo, ok. Però...



in quel caso Galliani meriterebbe un anno di frustate, cioè cedi i 2 TOP per i stipendi estremamente onerosi e poi ti prendi Tevez??? Mah.....e comunque non hai detto una pirlata, cioè qualche contropartita la proporranno probabilmente.


----------



## Ale (8 Giugno 2013)

se fossero tutti reinvestiti ed in modo intelligente ( non belfodi' o diamanti per dire ) allora le farei entrambi le cessioni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2013)

Io non mi stupisco più di nulla ormai, sono capaci di tutto, sono falsissimi.

Può anche succedere che alla cena abbiano esonerato Allegri e abbiano fatto un comunicato finto, tipo quello su Thiago Silva


----------



## Hammer (8 Giugno 2013)

Vendere El Shaarawy implicherebbe l'assenza totale di progetto, competitività, vittorie di qualsiasi genere finchè Silvio vende o schiatta.


----------



## Milo (8 Giugno 2013)

Certo che se va via pure lui significa solo una cosa: al Milan non possono giocare giocatori bravi perché appena uno gioca bene 10 partite fanno un offerta e ci saluta pure lui... E che cavolo però!!!


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2013)

In questo caso, se lo vendono, non è per soldi. Ma perchè non ci credono...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Giugno 2013)

beh,a 40 milioni lo venderei anch'io sinceramente.E' un ottimo giocatore,ma non sono convinto che diventi un campione in futuro.E 40 milioni per uno che è attualmente "solo" un ottimo giocatore sono tanta roba...+15 per boateng al chelsea... Farei questa doppia operazione senza pensarci due volte


----------



## Sheldon92 (8 Giugno 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> beh,a 40 milioni lo venderei anch'io sinceramente.E' un ottimo giocatore,ma non sono convinto che diventi un campione in futuro.E 40 milioni per uno che è attualmente "solo" un ottimo giocatore sono tanta roba...+15 per boateng dal chelsea... Farei questa doppia operazione senza pensarci due volte



Sì, per poi prendere matri e diamanti e ridurre il "ghep" con la Juve.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Giugno 2013)

Se va via El Sha Fester punta uno di uqesti:
Ljajc
Zaza
Aubameyang
Muriel

e già sarebbe grasso che cola


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Giugno 2013)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> Sì, per poi prendere matri e diamanti e ridurre il "ghep" con la Juve.



il mio è un ragionamento riferito solamente alle eventuali cessioni del faraone e di boateng.Poi è normale che bisognerebbe rimpiazzarli in maniera adeguata e non con giocatorini.Ma con 55 milioni li sostituisci eccome.Con quei soldi ci pigli tevez e pastore se vuoi e così puoi fare il 4-3-1-2


----------



## MisterBet (8 Giugno 2013)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> Sì, per poi prendere matri e diamanti e ridurre il "ghep" con la Juve.



"Da gennaio abbiamo fatto più punti della Juve e siamo riusciti a soffiarle un Big come Matri ed un obiettivo di mercato prioritario come Diamanti"


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> In questo caso, se lo vendono, non è per soldi. Ma perchè non ci credono...



più che altro adesso che esce questa notizia si spiega il perchè ci sia tutta sta fretta di tornare a giocare col trequartista. 

col 4-3-1-2 el sha non rende per niente.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Giugno 2013)

questi vanno a prendere lavezzi  vi faccio vedere...


----------



## iceman. (8 Giugno 2013)

Mi immagino...30 a bilancio per il 2014 e gli altri 10 per il 2015.
Oppure li spenderemo in cessi apocalittici tipo astori matri etc..

Lo darei solo per uno tra aguero/silva + qualche milione


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Giugno 2013)

Se vendono El Shaarawy vuol dire che la società non ha più alcuna ambizione.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tutto l'ambaradan sul progetto giovani andrebbe a farsi benedire. Ora non c'è alcun bilancio da ripianare......


A loro frega un tubo del bilancio, vogliono tirare soldi il più possibile, ancora state dietro al bilancio. Balotelli è stato comprato per entrare in Champions, se arriva qualcuno con 40 milioni per El lo impacchettano e lo vendono.

Poi El Shaarawy col 4-3-1-2 non c'entra niente. Quello che voglio dire è che la scusante per la cessione c'è... tanto a loro interessa solo pararsi il di dietro in qualche modo, trovare una giustificazione a ogni cessione.


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Se va via El Sha Fester punta uno di uqesti:
> Ljajc
> Zaza
> Aubameyang
> ...



via boa ed elsha dentro muriel e ljajic a me andrebbe bene, anche se è sempre un peccato privarsi del faraone


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Giugno 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *via boa ed elsha dentro muriel e ljajic a me andrebbe bene,* anche se è sempre un peccato privarsi del faraone


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2013)

Teoria cospirazionista: e se l'affare già fosse stato definito con il City durante l'acquisto di Balotelli?
Se Balotelli stesso fosse già stato parte della trattativa?

Si spiegherebbe anche il calo vertiginoso avuto dal faraone subito dopo, visto che già sapeva di essere stato ceduto.
Era successa una cosa simile con Thiago e Kakà, il primo sparì per mesi dai campi di gioco per un misterioso infortunio, il secondo cominciò un calo evidente nelle prestazioni.

Fantacalcio e discorsi da bar, però a pensar male....


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Giugno 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Teoria cospirazionista: e se l'affare già fosse stato definito con il City durante l'acquisto di Balotelli?
> Se Balotelli stesso fosse già stato parte della trattativa?
> 
> Si spiegherebbe anche il calo vertiginoso avuto dal faraone subito dopo, visto che già sapeva di essere stato ceduto.
> ...



Effettivamente....


----------



## Livestrong (8 Giugno 2013)

Per quella cifra gli faccio anche il fiocco


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Per quella cifra gli faccio anche il fiocco



Si ma poi?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si ma poi?



astori,lazzari e matri.Così galliani fa felice allegri


----------



## Livestrong (8 Giugno 2013)

Poi evitiamo di vendere balotelli l'anno prossimo


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Poi evitiamo di vendere balotelli l'anno prossimo


Il bilancio ora è sanato, che devi vendere.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> astori,lazzari e matri.Così galliani fa felice allegri



Moriremo tutti


----------



## Livestrong (8 Giugno 2013)

Era sanato anche dopo la cessione di kaka


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Era sanato anche dopo la cessione di kaka



Eh allora addio.


----------



## folletto (8 Giugno 2013)

40 mln per Elsha sono una follia, mi dispiacerebbe se andasse via ma sarebbe un'offerta ancor più irrinunciabile di quella per Thiago e Ibra. Il City vendendo Balotelli a 20 mln per poi prendere il Faraone a 40 mln vincerebbe l'oscar della demenza.
Comunque se fosse vero (e non credo) il sostituto non sarebbe Diamanti ma una punta.

PS 40 per Elsha + 15 per il Boa + spiccioli per Binho al Santos............io correrei dal filmarolo con l'assegno per la clausola rescissoria di Cavani


----------



## chicagousait (8 Giugno 2013)

No, Elsha no...è un nostro patrimonio che nn possiamo e dobbiamo dar via al miglior offerente


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Giugno 2013)

Ma non scherziamo, 55 milioni per entrambi sono da portare in braccio fino a Manchester.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> In questo caso, se lo vendono, non è per soldi. Ma perchè non ci credono...



40 milioni per uno che sarà solo un ottimo/buon giocatore e mai un campione sono tanta roba.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



folletto ha scritto:


> 40 mln per Elsha sono una follia, mi dispiacerebbe se andasse via ma sarebbe un'offerta ancor più irrinunciabile di quella per Thiago e Ibra. Il City vendendo Balotelli a 20 mln per poi prendere il Faraone a 40 mln vincerebbe l'oscar della demenza.
> Comunque se fosse vero (e non credo) il sostituto non sarebbe Diamanti ma una punta.
> 
> *PS 40 per Elsha + 15 per il Boa + spiccioli per Binho al Santos............io correrei dal filmarolo con l'assegno per la clausola rescissoria di Cavani*



Parole Sante; Cavani-Balotelli vincono da soli lo scudetto.


----------



## Albijol (8 Giugno 2013)

Elsha va tenuto ancora un anno per vedere la pasta di cui è veramente fatto, poi si vedrà


----------



## robs91 (8 Giugno 2013)

Credo che il City sia su Isco ,non su El Shaarawy....


----------



## Butcher (8 Giugno 2013)

40 milioni sono tanti. Se lo vendono, però, vuol dire che non c'è nessunissimo progetto. Amen.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Elsha va tenuto ancora un anno per vedere la pasta di cui è veramente fatto, poi si vedrà



Non sono d'accordo; tra un anno se fa una stagione come il girone di ritorno la sua quotazione scende a 15-20 milioni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

No ricominciano  pensavo di passare l'estate tranquilla e invece  io pensavo restasse ancora 1-2 stagioni mah.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Giugno 2013)

ci costruiremo i campioni in casa (cit.)


----------



## Re Ricardo (8 Giugno 2013)

Ecco spiegata la tensione di galliani nelle ultime interviste...


----------



## smallball (8 Giugno 2013)

a 40 milioni e altri 15 x Boa sarebbe una follia non accettare....


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

Quest'anno El Shaarawy, il prossimo anno Balotelli quello dopo ancora sarà l'estate di Cristante, se mi vedono El veramente faccio saltare via turati


----------



## Re Ricardo (8 Giugno 2013)

Secondo la gazzetta la fonte dell'indiscrezione è inglese e *dà i dettagli di un recentissimo ritorno di fiamma, sull’onda di un feeling vecchio ormai di mesi. Il ricchissimo club inglese già in inverno s’era fatto avanti per il Faraone.*

Che sia davvero legato all'arrivo di Balotelli?


----------



## Albijol (8 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo; tra un anno se fa una stagione come il girone di ritorno la sua quotazione scende a 15-20 milioni.



Vero, ma forse vale la pena aspettare. E io lo dico io che ho sempre avuto dubbi ENORMI sulle sue qualità tecniche. Poi ho una paura matta che il magico duo di pagliacci Gallo-Silvio possa spendere il ricavato in superbidoni con superingaggi.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Giugno 2013)

vendiamo elsha così il nostro obiettivo quest'anno sarà la champions  Vero Berlu???


----------



## bargnani83 (8 Giugno 2013)

per 40 mln a malincuore si vende.la mia critica alla società non sarebbe per la cessione ma se quei soldi non fossero tutti reinvestiti oppure reinvestiti per 30enni come diamanti.


----------



## Solo (8 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo, 55 milioni per entrambi sono da portare in braccio fino a Manchester.


.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Giugno 2013)

Una società di fronte a offerte del genere ha il DOVERE di pensarci. Non si amministra con l'istinto e il cuore, ma con professionalità e freddezza. Facciano le dovute valutazioni e la scelta migliore per il Milan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

fiuuu il fatto che la fonte vera sia inglese mi da più tranquillità, A gennaio il city ha offerto 35 milioni l'ha fatto intendere pure galliani. Può essere che hanno strappato un accordo con il City: quando vendiamo El voi sarete la prima squadra a saperlo, non si sa da che giornale e la fonte inglese? spero che sia quello dove avevano sparato "mourinho al milan".


----------



## Albijol (8 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Una società di fronte a offerte del genere ha il DOVERE di pensarci. Non si amministra con l'istinto e il cuore, ma con professionalità e freddezza. Facciano le dovute valutazioni e la scelta migliore per il Milan.



Attenzione che Galliani potrebbe spendere quei soldi così:

10 milioni Diamanti
10 milioni Astori
10 milioni Kucka
7 milioni Inler
7 milioni Menez...


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Attenzione che Galliani potrebbe spendere quei soldi così:
> 
> 10 milioni Diamanti
> 10 milioni Astori
> ...


al solo pensiero mi viene mal di pancia


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Una società di fronte a offerte del genere ha il DOVERE di pensarci. Non si amministra con l'istinto e il cuore, ma con *professionalità* e freddezza. Facciano le dovute valutazioni e la scelta migliore per il Milan.



professionalità , berlusconi , galliani sono nomi che non vanno d'accordo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Giugno 2013)

Se avessero un'alternativa valida a disposizione sarebbe da fare. Ma non è così.

Quindi, tanto vale tenerlo e al massimo vedere come si comporta l'anno prossimo, se farà un'altra stagione come lo scorso girone di ritorno allora si potrebbe pensare alla cessione


----------



## Hammer (8 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo, 55 milioni per entrambi sono da portare in braccio fino a Manchester.



Non lamentarti poi quando avremo davanti Matri e Abbruscato


----------



## prebozzio (8 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Attenzione che Galliani potrebbe spendere quei soldi così:
> 
> 10 milioni Diamanti
> 10 milioni Astori
> ...


E' questo il punto.

Moggi vendette Zidane per comprare Buffon, Thuram e Nedved.

Se hai un programma serio non esistono incedibili, sai come muoverti per crescere. Se vivi alla giornata no.


----------



## S T B (8 Giugno 2013)

riprendiamoci Thiago 
la mia paura è che poi vadano a prendere Diamanti o Ogbonna con quei soldi o peggio ancora che non prendano nessuno... io resisterei, ma tanto ormai da noi nessuno è incedibile...


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Giugno 2013)

ancora si crede alla favola che reinvestano i soldi  dopo sheva, dopo Kakà, dopo thiago-ibra


dopo ogni grande cessione il magico duo galliani berlusca dicevano... ora siamo apposto così con i conti... mai più cessioni illustri


----------



## The Ripper (8 Giugno 2013)

Galliani non conosce giocatori europeo e il calcio europeo in generale. 
il problema è questo.
Se vendi el Shaarawy ti ritrovi con Balotelli e NIANG  e ti portano LAVEZZI (al massimo) come nuovo rinforzo.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Giugno 2013)

Esiste il progetto giovani e i tifosi soprattutto sono favorevoli ai giovani 
Ormai siamo come l'Udinese o il Catania, solo che a differenza di queste squadre giochiamo anche male.
Cedere il Faraone è follia pura. Anch'io penso che a gennaio abbiano concordato con il City già la cessione del Faraone, non so se quest'estate o la prossima. Avrei preferito che non arrivasse Balotelli a questo punto.


----------



## CrisRs (8 Giugno 2013)

ragazzi, 40 milioni x questo el sharaawy sono davvero tanti...chiunque ci penserebbe...e in effetti io forse se le cifre sono queste sinceramente accetterei...


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Giugno 2013)

Sono più preoccupato per la prossima stagione quest'estate di quanto lo ero l'anno scorso.
Bisogna vendere le pippe o i giocatori che si possono sostituire tranquillamente, non gli unici giocatori buoni che abbiamo.



Hammer ha scritto:


> Non lamentarti poi quando avremo davanti Matri e Abbruscato



.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

Ma secondo voi vendono El e comprano un top attaccante? Maddai

Poli kucka in attacco una scomessa il resto va nelle tasche del nano. Non credete alla favola del "reinvistire"


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Giugno 2013)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> ragazzi, 40 milioni x questo el sharaawy sono davvero tanti...chiunque ci penserebbe...e in effetti io forse se le cifre sono queste sinceramente accetterei...



ma la questione non è se accettare o meno , il punto cruciale è cosa faranno galliani/berlusconi con quei soldi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Giugno 2013)

Conoscendo i nostri dirigenti, El Shaarawy DEVE restare, se avessimo una dirigenza che investe potrebbe partire


----------



## Jino (8 Giugno 2013)

Venderlo sarebbe una pazzia. C'ha 21 anni, 21!!!!


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Venderlo sarebbe una pazzia. C'ha 21 anni, 21!!!!



Tra l'altro, qualcuno mi pare si sia dimenticato dove sarebbe arrivato il Milan senza i suoi gol.
Sono convinto che se avesse iniziato male e avesse fatto un girone di ritorno segnando a raffica ora si parlerebbe di lui come di un fenomeno e non di un mezzo giocatore. E' semplicemente un giovane che deve crescere, ma che, a differenza di Niang, ha ampiamente dimostrato di poter diventare un grande.
Però è meglio cederlo, l'anno prossimo se dovesse venire un raffreddore a Balotelli, mettiamo Niang come prima punta e ci pensa lui


----------



## peppe75 (8 Giugno 2013)

non so....el 92 negli ultimi tempi sembra un giocatore scomparso!!!
davvero non so che dire...l'unica cosa se deve essere è beccare più soldi possibile...aprire un'asta vera e propria!!
sono proprio incerto in questo caso..


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Venderlo sarebbe una pazzia. C'ha 21 anni, 21!!!!



ma veramente, ora tutti si ricordano il faraone di ora ma non quello di qualche mese fa, cavolo si e fatto tutta la stagione la fascia ha corso come un matto, può starci un periodo no, va tenuto a tutti i costi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Giugno 2013)

Se lo vendono probabilmente lo rimpiazzerebbero con Sforzini, per cui visto che non sono io che mi intasco i 40 milioni, una sua ipotetica cessione sarebbe una sciagura.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2013)

A gennaio persino il Napoli si era fatto avanti con 30 milioni, fu una notizia di Laudisa poi confermata anche dall'agente stesso del Faraone.
La Gazzetta di oggi poi conferma che una prima proposta del City arrivò già a gennaio.

Quindi è probabile che la società lo abbia messo ufficialmente sul mercato già da un po'.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

Tesoretto, 20 Boateng e Robinho 40 el.. 60 milioni 

Ma quale tesoretto saranno investiti si o no 10


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2013)

"Il bilancio più attivo del mondo"


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A gennaio persino il Napoli si era fatto avanti con 30 milioni, fu una notizia di Laudisa poi confermata anche dall'agente stesso del Faraone.
> La Gazzetta di oggi poi conferma che una prima proposta del City arrivò già a gennaio.
> 
> Quindi è probabile che la società lo abbia messo ufficialmente sul mercato già da un po'.



vero ma la fonte e inglese, questa volta non e la gazzetta, c'è scritto nell'articolo. " L’indiscrezione di fonte inglese dà i dettagli di un recentissimo ritorno di fiamma" ecc, bisogna capire da che giornale arriva la fonte.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Era sanato anche dopo la cessione di kaka



Sanarono il bilancio con la sua cessione.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Giugno 2013)

Più che vendere El Shaarawy, piuttosto sarebbe meglio che sia il nano stesso a vendere il Milan.


----------



## almilan (8 Giugno 2013)

ecco cosa significa mettersi sul petto la targhetta di pezzenti e mostrarla con orgoglio..prima o poi, viste le nuove politiche, tutti si accorgono che dinanzi ad un'offerta faraonica il milan ci pensa e anzi pondera l'offerta. Sarà un'estate piena di queste voci

PS: spero abbiano il buon senso di non fare vaccate tipo cedere uno dei talenti più forti del panorama


----------



## 2515 (8 Giugno 2013)

Ma basta fantasie su REINVESTIRE, NON LO FARANNO MAI!
Ma SHEVA, KAKA', IBRA E THIAGO non v'hanno insegnato niente????


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ma basta fantasie su REINVESTIRE, NON LO FARANNO MAI!
> Ma SHEVA, KAKA', IBRA E THIAGO non v'hanno insegnato niente????



mbe una parte di soldi furono spesi , il problema grosso e lo ripeto per l'n-esima volta è come vengono spesi perche 22 mil per r.oliva e 15 per huntellar quando ti serviva un trequartista per sostituire kaka sono assurdita made in galliani


----------



## iceman. (8 Giugno 2013)

Se lo venderanno gia' immagino i titoli..
"Barbarella prepara un business plan per tenere elsharaawy"
"Elsharaawy rinnova fino al 2033"
"Ha prevalso il cuore" cit Gallo"
"Gallo vola a manchester per elsharaawy"
"Il milan vuole solo cash"
"Era un'offerta irrinunciabile, bilancio apposto anche per il 2014"
"Elshaaearawy non era nessuno, Galliani il numero 1"
"Fiducia incondizionata"
"Abbiamo 4-5 campioncini; seguiamo 100 young piu' bravi"

31 agosto "Ufficiale : Garics,Dossena e Biabiany al Milan"

Tutti felici e contenti.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ma basta fantasie su REINVESTIRE, NON LO FARANNO MAI!
> Ma SHEVA, KAKA', IBRA E THIAGO non v'hanno insegnato niente????



Beh in quei casi avevamo bilanci da 70 mln da ripianare e dei tetti ingaggi ancora monstre. Ora siamo puliti a livello contabili, ergo non ci sono scusanti ora.


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2013)

Comunque la Gazzetta riporta che per 40 milioni può partire...


----------



## robs91 (8 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque la Gazzetta riporta che per 40 milioni può partire...



deve prima arrivare l'offerta da 40 milioni e sinceramente ne dubito...


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Giugno 2013)

Ma non scherziamo,il Faraone non deve muoversi.Oltre ad essere,come già detto da altri,il completamente della trasformazione da Milan ad Arsenal,sarebbe la conferma che il "progetto giovani" con cui "costruirsi i campioni in casa" è stata solo una sceneggiata estiva per giustificare la cessione Ibra-Thiago.
Senza contare la fine che farebbero quei 40 sacchi: immaginiamo,con ottimismo,che vengano reinvestiti tutti,secondo voi chi andrebbero a prendere?Poli,Kucka,Astori/Ogbonna,Diamanti più un sostituto per Elsha (magari Lavezzi o Belfodil).*PER CARITÀ*.


----------



## chicagousait (8 Giugno 2013)

Venderlo sarebbe una sciocchezza. Ha 21 anni. Certo ha fatto un girone di ritorno mediocre e continua a giocare nn al top ma abbiamo tenuto Pato per anni sotto contratto nonostante su 10 partite ne giocasse mezza.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo Sky non risulta nessuna offerta di 40 milioni per El Shaarawy.*


----------



## Snake (8 Giugno 2013)

Io penso che con meno di 40 mil vai a prendere Reus, a me st'offerta pare una stron.zata, dovrebbero essere fulminati a Manchester...


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo  non ci voglio pensare al milan senza El , ricordiamoci che la fonte non è la gazzetta ma un giornale inglese.


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;203983 ha scritto:


> Speriamo  non ci voglio pensare al milan senza El , ricordiamoci che la fonte non è la gazzetta ma un giornale inglese.



Quando parlano di "fonti inglesi" non si riferiscono necessariamente ad una giornale. Una "fonte inglese" può essere anche un dirigente del City


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Giugno 2013)

Io credo che la fonte sia italiana, cioè sono convinto che il Milan abbia messo queste voci in giro per scatenare l'interessa e l'ipotetica asta su Elsha......


----------



## Morghot (8 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo,il Faraone non deve muoversi.Oltre ad essere,come già detto da altri,il completamente della trasformazione da Milan ad Arsenal,sarebbe la conferma che il "progetto giovani" con cui "costruirsi i campioni in casa" è stata solo una sceneggiata estiva per giustificare la cessione Ibra-Thiago.
> Senza contare la fine che farebbero quei 40 sacchi: immaginiamo,con ottimismo,che vengano reinvestiti tutti,secondo voi chi andrebbero a prendere?Poli,Kucka,Astori/Ogbonna,Diamanti più un sostituto per Elsha (magari Lavezzi o Belfodil).*PER CARITÀ*.


This


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> deve prima arrivare l'offerta da 40 milioni e sinceramente ne dubito...


Beh a gennaio il city ne ha offerti 35 non credo che gli cambi chissà cosa offrirne 5 in piu.


----------



## robs91 (8 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky non risulta nessuna offerta di 40 milioni per El Shaarawy.*



come volevasi dimostrare....


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Giugno 2013)

ah ecco anvedi che adesso tornano i conti dopo la storia del 4-3-1-2 deciso al momento dell'acquisto di saponara... avevano già deciso di vendere el92 e noi che ci preoccupavamo che questo modulo non potesse giovare al faraone...

io non dico che sia incedibile, ma dico che l'attacco è l'unico reparto dove siamo/eravamo messi abbastanza bene e invece ok adesso incassiamo ma poi dovremo spendere un sacco di soldi per prendere un altro attaccante, trascurando difesa e centrocampo come al solito, di questo passo avanti non si va... 

venderei prima di tutti boateng


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io credo che la fonte sia italiana, cioè sono convinto che il Milan abbia messo queste voci in giro per scatenare l'interessa e l'ipotetica asta su Elsha......



Si penso anch'io.
Lo stesso per Boateng, che prima di ieri aveva pochi offerenti.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Giugno 2013)

Sul sito del Milan nella sezione abbonamenti, han già messo le mani avanti

_N.B.: Si informa che contestualmente alla campagna abbonamenti avrà luogo anche il cosi-detto Calciomercato. La rosa della squadra potrà pertanto subire variazioni anche significative. L’impiego dell’immagine di taluni calciatori della rosa con finalità promozionali nell’ambito della campagna abbonamenti non costituisce garanzia della permanenza di quei calciatori nella squadra al termine del Calciomercato._


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

apposto


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Milan nella sezione abbonamenti, han già messo le mani avanti
> 
> _N.B.: Si informa che contestualmente alla campagna abbonamenti avrà luogo anche il cosi-detto Calciomercato. La rosa della squadra potrà pertanto subire variazioni anche significative. L’impiego dell’immagine di taluni calciatori della rosa con finalità promozionali nell’ambito della campagna abbonamenti non costituisce garanzia della permanenza di quei calciatori nella squadra al termine del Calciomercato._


  , muoio, che oni


----------



## drama 84 (8 Giugno 2013)

ecco perche balotelli l'abbiamo pagato "solo" 20 milioni...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2013)

Suma tre giorni fa su Antenna3 disse: "Ci sarà una grossa ricostruzione e tanto da discutere.
Io parto in vacanza, vi saluto tutti e non voglio più sapere nulla fino al mio ritorno".


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Milan nella sezione abbonamenti, han già messo le mani avanti
> 
> _N.B.: Si informa che contestualmente alla campagna abbonamenti avrà luogo anche il cosi-detto Calciomercato. La rosa della squadra potrà pertanto subire variazioni anche significative. L’impiego dell’immagine di taluni calciatori della rosa con finalità promozionali nell’ambito della campagna abbonamenti non costituisce garanzia della permanenza di quei calciatori nella squadra al termine del Calciomercato._



Ma dai! lol!


----------



## Tahva (8 Giugno 2013)

Siamo diventati proprio una piccola, ogni anno si vende qualcuno... ai bei tempi arrivavano le offerte per i Maldini e i Shevchenko e si rifiutavano, oggi glieli porteremo in braccio per 3€.


----------



## ildemone85 (8 Giugno 2013)

io dico che in società si siano rotti di ballerini e creste volanti.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (8 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> 40 sono veramente tanti.
> 
> dura resistere quando cominciano a circolare queste cifre.


Hai ragione.. 40milioni in una situazione di ''crisi economica'' Berlusconi avrà avuto un bel svarione...
Mi sa che lo vendiamo... 
A me dispiace ma se quei 40 vengono poi investiti per rafforzare la squadra, io non sarei cosi dispiaciuto.
Anche il Dortmund ha venduto pezzi pregiati...


----------



## Butcher (8 Giugno 2013)

Ok dai. Questa è la nostra dimensione, neanche un Arsenal, siamo tipo un Ajax/Porto/Benfica. 
Difficile, ma dobbiamo accettarlo.


----------



## Tahva (8 Giugno 2013)

Il problema è che qua la prospettiva pare sia vendere per rinforzarsi dal Genoa


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Giugno 2013)

Vorrei fare delle osservazioni.

Qui la questione non è se El Shaarawy vale o non vale i 40 mln. La questione è che, se davvero hai un progetto incentrato sui giovani, El Shaarawy è incedibile, anche per il doppio (eufemismo). Non ha valore. Potenzialmente è un craque (anche se deve imparare i tempi di passaggio), la ricostruzione della squadra parte da lui. Signori, se lo cediamo non esiste alcun progetto giovani. Dovremmo comprare altri giovani, non vendere quelli che abbiamo ipotizzando di reinvestire i soldi.

La Juve vendette Zidane a 29 anni al Real Madrid e reinvestì i soldi (Anzi, ne reinvestì quasi il doppio per la verità), ma, appunto, aveva 29 anni. El Shaarawy non ne ha nemmeno 21...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Butcher ha scritto:


> Ok dai. Questa è la nostra dimensione, neanche un Arsenal, siamo tipo un Ajax/Porto/Benfica.
> Difficile, ma dobbiamo accettarlo.



Nemmeno, almeno loro i campionati li vincono , noi siamo più un'Udinese più grande.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Giugno 2013)

se quei 40 milioni saranno per Thiago Alcantara e un Campione in difesa ok, sennò non ha senso


----------



## Aphex (8 Giugno 2013)

Io non capisco come faccia questa dirigenza ad avere ancora credito da -parte- della tifoseria, le loro ultime "circate" sono solo di un anno fa eh. Il problema non è vendere ElSha a 40M -cifra che farebbe tentennare anche me-, ma è come verrebbe sostituito; anzi, SE verrebbe sostituito. È chiaro come Galliani conosca giusto 3-4 giocatori, tipo Kakà, Beckham e Matri e che non sappia programmare nulla, manco il menù della mensa di Milanello.
Prima della vendita di Thiago e Ibra si dicevano le stesse cose di adesso e sono certo che il post vendita di ElSha -se dovesse essere venduto- sarebbe uguale identico: Galliani che sparisce e scappa davanti ai giornalisti, Barbarella dispersa ai tropici e Berlusconi che ci mette un mese e mezzo per andare in Tv a dire le solite due/tre frasi fatti sui giovani e blabla.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (8 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ok dai. Questa è la nostra dimensione, neanche un Arsenal, siamo tipo un Ajax/Porto/Benfica.
> Difficile, ma dobbiamo accettarlo.


Nemmeno... Almeno loro il campionato riescono a vincerlo...
Cmq sia dobbiamo accettarlo e tifare i nostri colori con tutto il nostro cuore...


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2013)

Per me va via solo Boateng quest'anno. E Robinho.

El Shaarawy lo teniamo. E' un pò presto per venderlo. Il tempo arriverà...


----------



## Hammer (8 Giugno 2013)

Che senso ha vendere un 21enne già da due stagioni con noi a 40 milioni, per comprare (nel remotissimo caso) un altro giovane di 30 milioni?


----------



## drama 84 (8 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Vorrei fare delle osservazioni.
> 
> Qui la questione non è se El Shaarawy vale o non vale i 40 mln. La questione è che, se davvero hai un progetto incentrato sui giovani, El Shaarawy è incedibile, anche per il doppio (eufemismo). Non ha valore. Potenzialmente è un craque (anche se deve imparare i tempi di passaggio), la ricostruzione della squadra parte da lui. Signori, se lo cediamo non esiste alcun progetto giovani. Dovremmo comprare altri giovani, non vendere quelli che abbiamo ipotizzando di reinvestire i soldi.
> 
> ...



piu che una squadra di calcio siamo diventati un supermercato con i prezzi attaccati alla vetrina


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Giugno 2013)

Berlusconi ci riporta dove c'ha presi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2013)

Per una cifra ragguardevole lo cederei e reinvestirei il tutto(perché una cessione di El Sha non potrebbe mai andare a bilancio)in una seconda punta da affiancare a Balo.



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Milan nella sezione abbonamenti, han già messo le mani avanti
> 
> _N.B.: Si informa che contestualmente alla campagna abbonamenti avrà luogo anche il cosi-detto Calciomercato. La rosa della squadra potrà pertanto subire variazioni anche significative. L’impiego dell’immagine di taluni calciatori della rosa con finalità promozionali nell’ambito della campagna abbonamenti non costituisce garanzia della permanenza di quei calciatori nella squadra al termine del Calciomercato._


Siamo il club più paragluteo del mondo


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Giugno 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Che senso ha vendere un 21enne già da due stagioni con noi a 40 milioni, per comprare (nel remotissimo caso) un altro giovane di 30 milioni?



Non ha senso ed infatti non acquisteranno nessuno a quelle cifre.


----------



## Frikez (8 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Milan nella sezione abbonamenti, han già messo le mani avanti
> 
> _N.B.: Si informa che contestualmente alla campagna abbonamenti avrà luogo anche il cosi-detto Calciomercato. La rosa della squadra potrà pertanto subire variazioni anche significative. L’impiego dell’immagine di taluni calciatori della rosa con finalità promozionali nell’ambito della campagna abbonamenti non costituisce garanzia della permanenza di quei calciatori nella squadra al termine del Calciomercato._



EROI


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2013)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, *El Shaarawy non vuole lasciare il Milan*.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

Se davvero non vuole lasciare il Milan, non ci sarà questa cessione, le cose si fanno in tre speriamo.


----------



## robs91 (8 Giugno 2013)

Pure Thiago e Ibra non volevano lasciare il Milan....Ad ogni modo per me è uno dei tanti teatrini della società per poi dire"ecco il sacrificio del bresidente,ringraziamolooo"mercato strachiuso con la permanenza di el shaarawy"ecc...


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Pure Thiago e Ibra non volevano lasciare il Milan....Ad ogni modo per me è uno dei tanti teatrini della società per poi dire"ecco il sacrificio del bresidente,ringraziamolooo"mercato strachiuso con la permanenza di el shaarawy"ecc...



Si, anche io la penso così.


----------



## Frikez (8 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Se davvero non vuole lasciare il Milan, non ci sarà questa cessione, le cose si fanno in tre speriamo.



Sure


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Giugno 2013)

c'è da arrivà al 2 settembre e si inizia così. Una buffonata con l'allenatore, respiri qualche giorno.... si apre il circo su elsha. meno male sto a livorno e galliani&co un li vedo mai...


----------



## Re Ricardo (8 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Se lo venderanno gia' immagino i titoli..
> "Barbarella prepara un business plan per tenere elsharaawy"
> "Elsharaawy rinnova fino al 2033"
> "Ha prevalso il cuore" cit Gallo"
> ...


----------



## Butcher (8 Giugno 2013)

Maaaaa....ve le ricordate le parole di Buffa?


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

Non ci voglio credere che lo danno via, mi aggrappo a qualsiasi cosa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Maaaaa....ve le ricordate le parole di Buffa?


Nel caso venga ceduto spero abbia ragione.


----------



## Dexter (8 Giugno 2013)

ogni anno questi teatrini,che società ridicola. il bello è che non basterebbe un comunicato ufficiale con magari scritto "el shaarawy rimane al 100% questa stagione" perchè non ci crede nessuno.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Maaaaa....ve le ricordate le parole di Buffa?



che ha detto sto buffa ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> che ha detto sto buffa ?



Che la persona che anni fa gli disse prima di tutti che Pato avrebbe avuto una carriera disastrata dagli infortuni,recentemente gli ha detto la stessa cosa riguardo Elsha.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

Si ma non possiamo basarci su supposizione, va tenuto e stop, anche perchè quei soldi non verranno investiti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Che la persona che anni fa gli disse prima di tutti che Pato avrebbe avuto una carriera disastrata dagli infortuni,recentemente gli ha detto la stessa cosa riguardo Elsha.



certo che le trattative del milan sono degne delle storie di dan brown , adesso pure l'oracolo


----------



## Butcher (8 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> certo che le trattative del milan sono degne delle storie di dan brown , adesso pure l'oracolo



Siamo avanti anche in questo


----------



## 2515 (8 Giugno 2013)

Veramente gli ha detto che Pato, per come era stato gonfiato e per il suo modo di correre, si sarebbe spaccato di continuo. Su Elsha ha detto che dovrebbe cambiare modo di giocare o si sarebbe fatto male anche lui.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Giugno 2013)

Ma non c'è nessun simil-PSY, cinese, giapponese, tailandese, arabo, turco, serbo-croato o groenlandese intenzionato a rilevare la società? Non tanto per i soldi o gli acquisti, ma credo che possa essere più seria una società invisibile.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Giugno 2013)

La sparo : lo vendiamo a cifre iperboliche, prendiamo Ljiaic e ci guadagnamo anche in termini tecnici.


Non so perchè ma ho la sensazione che il viola diventi un giocatorone


----------



## The P (8 Giugno 2013)

abbiamo capito ragazzi: mala tempora currunt

eppure l'acquisto di Balotelli mi aveva fatto ben sperare. Che senso ha avuto??


----------



## Livestrong (8 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky non risulta nessuna offerta di 40 milioni per El Shaarawy.*



Sarebbe stato troppo bello


----------



## Livestrong (8 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> abbiamo capito ragazzi: mala tempora currunt
> 
> eppure l'acquisto di Balotelli mi aveva fatto ben sperare. Che senso ha avuto??



É valso il 2%


----------



## The P (8 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> É valso il 2%



vero, me n'ero dimenticato


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> In questo caso, se lo vendono, non è per soldi. Ma perchè non ci credono...



Lo credo pure io


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Giugno 2013)

adesso è tutto piu' chiaro: il city è interessato ad elshaarawy,ma non ha offerto(giustamente,perchè allo stato attuale non li vale)40 milioni.Quindi 40 milioni è solamente il prezzo che il milan ha stabilito per privarsene eventualmente,ergo il faraone resta al milan


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2013)

Secondo Pedullà, le *offerte per El Shaarawy e Boateng* sono *aria fritta*. El Shaarawy non vuole lasciare il Milan, se dovesse accadere la destinazione la sceglierebbe lui. Ed il City non è stato preso in considerazione fino ad ora. Riguardo Boateng, non c'è nessuna proposta del Chelsea al momento.


----------



## dyablo65 (8 Giugno 2013)

con il tipo di mudulo che vuole fare il Milan 4312 servono due centravanti di peso , il faraone farebbe la stessa figura di un giovinco qualunque.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

Fiuuuu Pedullà mi sta tranquillizzando un po, a mio avviso e attendibile, aveva detto mesi fa che Mazzarri andava all'inter e tante altre anticipazioni, detto questo spero che resti al Milan.


----------



## alcyppa (8 Giugno 2013)

Allo stato attuale non credo che qualcuno si presenterà con 40 milioni per Elsha.
C'è stata troppa differenza per TIPO di prestazioni tra la prima e seconda parte di stagione.

Credo che qualunque club che possa essere interessato abbia tutto da guadagnarci a vederlo un altro anno in azione da noi.


----------



## iceman. (8 Giugno 2013)

Quelli che vogliono restare (ibra thiago elsha) li mettiamo sul mercato, quelli che se ne vogliono andare (robinho, boateng) sono incedibili.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quelli che vogliono restare (ibra thiago elsha) li mettiamo sul mercato, quelli che se ne vogliono andare (robinho, boateng) sono incedibili.


----------



## cedgenin (8 Giugno 2013)

Mettere 40M€ per un gioactore non è un problemo per una squadra come Manchester City. E' questo che mi ha fatto paura. Ma El Shaarawy resterà e diventerà una bandiera con noi. Sono sicuro.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (8 Giugno 2013)

Io è da quando han venduto Sheva che non mi affeziono più ad un giocatore in particolare.. Per 40 milioni ci penserei molto seriamente.


----------



## Marilson (8 Giugno 2013)

per 40 milioni ce lo porto io a Manchester


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Giugno 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> per 40 milioni ce lo porto io a Manchester



Perché?


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2013)

Allora partiamo dal presupposto che 40 milioni non li vale .. è una grandissima promessa e i primi 6 mesi solo li a dimostrarlo... ma bagai 40 milioni son 40 milioni ... 

se veramente il city li mette sul piatto... ci penserei un attimo... il problema è sempre lo stesso.. il nano si intascherà i soldi come quelli di ibra e del Re ...che sono stati usati per la pagliacciata del FpF


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Giugno 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora partiamo dal presupposto che 40 milioni non li vale .. è una grandissima promessa e i primi 6 mesi solo li a dimostrarlo... ma bagai 40 milioni son 40 milioni ...
> 
> se veramente il city li mette sul piatto... ci penserei un attimo... il problema è sempre lo stesso.. il nano si intascherà i soldi come quelli di ibra e del Re ...che sono stati usati per la pagliacciata del FpF


L'anno scorso c'erano quasi 70 mln da ripianare, quest'anno praticamente abbiamo ottenuto il pareggio di bilancio.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Perché?



è un'offerta irrinunciabile. 
stiamo parlando di un giocatore che ha fatto bene 6 mesi di A. 

io, in caso di offerta SERIA e non buttata lì dai giornali, ci penserei davvero.


----------



## folletto (8 Giugno 2013)

Ma anche senza pensarci. Una società seria si prenderebbe i 40 (che comunque nessuno darà per Elsha) e li reinvestirebbe come si deve.......il Milan oggi che farebbe con quei 40?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> è un'offerta irrinunciabile.
> stiamo parlando di un giocatore che ha fatto bene 6 mesi di A.
> 
> io, in caso di offerta SERIA e non buttata lì dai giornali, ci penserei davvero.



E io ripeto: perché?

Per sostituirlo con Diamanti?


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Giugno 2013)

perchè non li vale affatto quei soldi e dubito troveremo altre squadre disposte a pagarcelo così tanto.

chiaramente non andrei a prendere diamanti.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> perchè non li vale affatto quei soldi e dubito troveremo altre squadre disposte a pagarcelo così tanto.
> 
> chiaramente non andrei a prendere diamanti.



Ma possono pure darcene 60,ma tanto si sa che fine fanno quei soldi.
Quindi tanto vale tenersi El Shaarawy che farsi il sangue amaro per un altro anno.


----------



## Marilson (8 Giugno 2013)

io credo che l'attacco non sia mai stato un problema del Milan. Si può crescere con Balo e prendere qualche giovane, ma con quei 40 mln si potrebbero fare grandi cose per la difesa e il centrocampo


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Giugno 2013)

Non lo vendono, ne sono certo. Se ne parlerà quando El Shaarawy incomincerà a chiedere uno stipendio più alto.


----------



## Brain84 (8 Giugno 2013)

Per 40 milioni è da vendere subito senza manco pensarci


----------



## ROQ (8 Giugno 2013)

per me possiamo addirittura osare di più o farci inserire un qualche giocatore interessante nella trattativa (comprendendo tanti soldi) ma tanto reinvestono poco e male


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Giugno 2013)

la vendita del giocatore che ti ha salvato la stagione nel momento più duro è veramente un'idiozia, ci pensino bene, di milioni ne sono già entrati l'anno scorso, e anche quest'anno con la qualificazione in champions


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Giugno 2013)

Il punto è che se si vende El Shaarawy, i soldi incassati verranno investiti in piccolissima parte per qualche scarparo. A sto punto preferisco rimanga da noi.


----------



## MilanWorld (9 Giugno 2013)

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi 9 Giugno 2013:

Ecco l'offerta del City per El Shaarawy: 25 milioni più Tevez che è valutato 15. Il problema è l'ingaggio dell'argentino. Si tratta.


----------



## ROQ (9 Giugno 2013)

tevez ormai no pd


----------



## Ale (9 Giugno 2013)




----------



## Brain84 (9 Giugno 2013)

Non ha senso vendere un 21enne per un quasi 30enne. Monetizzare e prendere un attaccante più giovane, magari dal Borussia o aggiungere qualche mln e portarsi a casa Cavani..questi sarebbero i colpi alla B. che ormai non fa più


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Giugno 2013)

fosse vera l'offerta(25+tevez),accetterei subito.E' vero che cedere un ventunenne per un ventinovenne potrebbe sembrare un controsenso,ma è altrettanto vero che il ventinovenne in questione è un certo tevez,un campione di livello internazionale.Ed in piu' verrebbero incamerati anche 25 milioni,che associati alle cessioni pressochè certe di boateng e robinho potrebbero contribuire a mettere da parte un bel tesoretto per rinforzare la squadra...


----------



## iceman. (9 Giugno 2013)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ci avevi preso 


secondo me va a finire proprio cosi'.

I restanti 25 li offrirei tutti per verratti + gli eventuali 10 milioni della cessione di boateng in modo da arrivare a 35. A bilancio ci mandiamo i 30 della champions

Poli Verratti Montolivo
Saponara/Diamanti
Balo-Tevez 

Sarebbe tantissima roba.

Pero' oh stiamo vendendo un 21 enne che in prospettiva di milioni potrebbe valerne anche piu' di 40.

Piu' che altro son curioso di vedere se berlusconi si opporra' anche questa volta. Se cosi' non fosse sarebbe l'ennesima dimostrazione della mancanz di un progetto


----------



## MisterBet (9 Giugno 2013)

Con Tevez Diamanti e Balotelli Allegri, e noi con lui, finisce ricoverato in psichiatria entro novembre...


----------



## Frikez (9 Giugno 2013)

Il Kun


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Giugno 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi 9 Giugno 2013:
> 
> Ecco l'offerta del City per El Shaarawy: 25 milioni più Tevez che è valutato 15. Il problema è l'ingaggio dell'argentino. Si tratta.


Onestamente mi sembra una bella bufala.


----------



## iceman. (9 Giugno 2013)

In ogni caso comunque e' da tenere a vita insieme a balotelli, con tevez tra due/tre anni saresti punto e a capo.


----------



## MisterBet (9 Giugno 2013)

Per me non sono credibili queste offerte ma questa, tra le due, mi sembra la meno inverosimile considerando che loro Tevez vogliono sbolognarlo...


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ci avevi preso
> 
> 
> secondo me va a finire proprio cosi'.
> ...


Non ce li mandi perchè non hai bilancio da ripianare.
comunque [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] c'hai beccato....


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9 Giugno 2013)

Un giorno dopo la cessione di El Shaarawy,Galliani dirà che con quei 40 milioni incassati riusciamo a malapena a raggiungere il pareggio del bilancio.


----------



## Kebabbaro (9 Giugno 2013)

*Bufalozza*


----------



## 2515 (9 Giugno 2013)

Sky è sempre in anticipo sugli altri, specie sulle notizie come queste, quanto meno per confermarle, anche domani ci sarà la smentita, sennò l'avrebbero detto subito come esclusiva. Inutile lagnarsi, finché sky non conferma una simile trattativa è solo una bufala. Visto che Cavani continua a non essere in partenza a loro non resta che buttarsi a pesce su di noi visto che la nazionale maggiore sta facendo cag*re.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Sky è sempre in anticipo sugli altri, specie sulle notizie come queste, quanto meno per confermarle, anche domani ci sarà la smentita, sennò l'avrebbero detto subito come esclusiva. Inutile lagnarsi, finché sky non conferma una simile trattativa è solo una bufala. Visto che Cavani continua a non essere in partenza a loro non resta che buttarsi a pesce su di noi visto che la nazionale maggiore sta facendo cag*re.



Mmh, non sono molto d'accordo, Sky in genere non è molto affidabile sul Milan essendo Galliani stesso la "fonte segreta" di Di Marzio.
Impeccabile su tutto, ma sul Milan non tanto.. IMHO meglio Laudisa per le notizie di casa nostra.


----------



## 2515 (9 Giugno 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mmh, non sono molto d'accordo, Sky in genere non è molto affidabile sul Milan essendo Galliani stesso la "fonte segreta" di Di Marzio.
> Impeccabile su tutto, ma sul Milan non tanto.. IMHO meglio Laudisa per le notizie di casa nostra.



Sì ma è quella che spara meno cavolate, è vero che riportano le notizie di tutti i quotidiani/radio/ecc.. ma poi li confermano o meno anche e quando ciò accade non sbagliano praticamente mai, se danno delle conferme su dei contatti significa che ci sono stati, indipendentemente poi se la trattativa andrà in porto o meno.


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi 9 Giugno 2013:
> 
> Ecco l'offerta del City per El Shaarawy: 25 milioni più Tevez che è valutato 15. Il problema è l'ingaggio dell'argentino. Si tratta.



.


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2013)

Oltre alla Gazzetta, anche il Corriere dello Sport riporta la stessa offerta del City ma al ribasso: 20 milioni più Tevez


----------



## samburke (9 Giugno 2013)

Fantastico! In pratica il fantomatico 'progetto giovani' finisce così, un '92 per un '83...


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Oltre alla Gazzetta, anche il Corriere dello Sport riporta la stessa offerta del City ma al ribasso: 20 milioni più Tevez


A questo punto qualcosa di vero deve esserci per forza.


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Giugno 2013)

Sganciassero i 40 mln.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Giugno 2013)

Lo prenderei al volo.


Poi tra un anno firmi Ljiaic a zero.


----------



## Djici (9 Giugno 2013)

con tevez ti rinforzi per 2-3 anni... ma poi?
il faraone non e al livello di tevez ma lo puoi usare per 10 anni


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Giugno 2013)

Mai e poi mai!!! Ai gobbi lo valutano 10 milioni a noi 20.... Facciamo 35+tevez....

edit: 
ma neanche così.... alla fine elsharawy guadagna uno sputo in confronto a quello che chiede tevez


----------



## James Watson (9 Giugno 2013)

Se l'offerta è vera il faraone è già a Manchester. Complimenti..


----------



## Gre-No-Li (9 Giugno 2013)

Se fosse vera, è comunque un bel rischio per il City. Il Faraone ha fatto un ottimo campionato, ma ha avuto la possibilità di giocare con continuità perché la partenza di Ibra ha aperto una voragine in attacco ed è sparita la concorrenza.. Nel City, con molti campioni, avrebbe la stessa opportunità? Diciamo che invece il Milan ha un bel dilemma: prendere un top ma già trentenne, utile nell'immediato, o puntare in prospettiva su un ventenne? Non è facile.


----------



## Butcher (9 Giugno 2013)

Io Tevez non lo prenderei mai, prendetemi per pazzo ma non lo voglio ora.
Se si tratta sarei sempre più schifato da questa società, bisogna solo aspettare il loro decorso naturale.


----------



## Doctore (9 Giugno 2013)

scambio elsha con aguero più soldi e ne riparliamo.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (9 Giugno 2013)

Tutto dipende da cosa vuol fare veramente la società (o meglio Berlusconi). Il Milan dovrebbe rifondare e, quindi, mettere in conto che per un certo tempo non sia possibile vincere o aspirare a vincere. Ma, appunto perché si tratta di Milan e non del Roccacannuccia, non è facile. La tentazione di poter competere anche nell'immediato, potrebbe portare in direzione di Tevez.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> scambio elsha con aguero più soldi e ne riparliamo.


Penso sia improponibile, almeno nell'ottica City. E' decisamente più logico cedere uno di 30 anni che uno di 25.


----------



## smallball (9 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> scambio elsha con aguero più soldi e ne riparliamo.


da fare subitissimo


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Giugno 2013)

Certo se proprio lo volessero cedere meglio avere una contropartita in cambio, quantomeno il Faraone verrebbe sostituito. Perchè sei quei furbastri intascano i 35/40 mln è la fine. Ci ritroviamo Rubino centravanti.


----------



## prebozzio (9 Giugno 2013)

Tevez è finito.


----------



## Tobi (9 Giugno 2013)

No mai.. 30-35 milioni li puoi benissimo racimolare sbolognando:

Yepes
Nocerino
Traore
Robinho
Flamini
Antonini
Bojan

Gente inutile...

E poi ci sarebbe Boateng da vendere.. con il mercato folle di oggi lo puoi benissimo piazzare a 20 milioni a squadre come City Monaco Chelsea


----------



## Graxx (9 Giugno 2013)

no per carità...voglio capire 40 milioni cash...ma neanche la dobbiamo smettere di cedere i ns giocatori migliori...ma che fine stiamo facendo...basta per favore...basta


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Certo se proprio lo volessero cedere meglio avere una contropartita in cambio, quantomeno il Faraone verrebbe sostituito. Perchè sei quei furbastri intascano i 35/40 mln è la fine. Ci ritroviamo Rubino centravanti.


Reinvestiranno sì e no la metà (se siamo fortunati).

Ragazzi ma quando il Milan ha ceduto Sheva, Kakà, Thiago Silva, Ibrahimovic vi ricordate mai che abbia reinvestito molto di quanto incassato? 
Mai, quindi anche questa volta il denaro reimmesso nel mercato sarà poco consistente...
Poi 25 milioni più Tevez è da rifiutare: Tevez ha 30 anni, ingaggio alto. Che ci facciamo? Ci dessero David Silva, poi ne riparliamo.


----------



## Dexter (9 Giugno 2013)

hanno tante altre contropartite giovani e interessanti a centrocampo e in difesa,non vedo perchè tevez. con quei soldi comunque ti vai a prendere jovetic


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2013)

Ho dei dubbi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Giugno 2013)

Comunque rendiamoci conto che oggi come oggi con questa proprietà valiamo l'Udinese in termini di potere d'acquisto sul mercato. Il Milan ha un fatturato tale da poter sicuramente fare qualcosa in più sul mercato: ora il bilancio l'hai ripianato, il monte ingaggi l'hai ridotto. Ora che vogliono? Il sangue?


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2013)

No grazie, se lo volete 50 cucuzze e basta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2013)

Tevez valutato 15 milioni con il contratto che gli scade nel 2014 e ha 30. El vale 25 milioni per loro e ha 22 anni e gli scade il contratto nel 2018 aaa sceicchi andate a prendere in giro altri va.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Giugno 2013)

Nel caso il Milan realmente cedesse Elsha al City, le ipotesi sono 3:

-Si becca cash ed un contropartita (Tevez o altri).

-Si becca cash e prende Matri

-Si becca cash e prende uno più fesso della mitraglia


Quindi nel caso cedessimo Elsha, meglio prenderci una contropartita, altrimenti andiamo a mare con tutti i panni.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Giugno 2013)

ma dove vogliamo andare con Tevez


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Giugno 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> No mai.. 30-35 milioni li puoi benissimo racimolare sbolognando:
> 
> Yepes
> Nocerino
> ...



Ma che vuoi racimolare con questi!!!

Flamini va via a 0, idem Bojan,Yepes. Traorè non varrò manco 1.5 mln, Antonini al max 3 mln da qualche allocco russo,
Nocerino e Binho non arrivano ai 15 mln complessivi. Quindi devi sudare per racimolare la metà della cifra da te paventata.


----------



## Hammer (9 Giugno 2013)

Accettare un'offerta simile sarebbe la morte del tanto decantato progetto giovani.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2013)

Se Tevez fosse piu giovane ci penserei, ma va per i 30 anni, el ha solo 21 anni, come si fa a valutare tevez 15 milioni e 25 il faraone, alla faccia del progggetto giovani. Spero che Il Monaco faccia una mega offerta e se lo prenda cosi salta tutto, credevo di passare l'estate tranquilla e invece ogni santa estate se ne va una pedina fondamentale, non ho più fiducia in niente, mi passa pure la voglia di seguire il milan per quanto lo ami, perchè non facciamo che peggiorare le cose boh. Ho sperato di collegarmi e vedere tutto sgonfiato e invece no.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo "Il Giorno" Berlusconi non vuole vendere El Shaarawy.*

ceerto ancora non gli sono arrivati i soldi altrimenti vedi come lo vende


----------



## Petrecte (9 Giugno 2013)

scambio degno dell'antennaro,i soldi che prendi li giri al giocatore per l'ingaggio.....non guadagni nulla anzi ci rimetti e perdi un ottimo giovane.
Non finiranno mai di deludermi ......


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2013)

Sono stato su tutti i quotidiani inglesi. Non c'è ne manco uno che parla di sta cosa. Boh


----------



## The Ripper (9 Giugno 2013)

Mi sa che la rosea aveva bisogno di vendere qualche copia in più.
Pochi milanisti stavano comprando i giornali, visto che non c'erano notizie su di noi.

E non scherzo eh!


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono stato su tutti i quotidiani inglesi. Non c'è ne manco uno che parla di sta cosa. Boh



la "bomba" è stata lanciata da una fonte inglese, ora però la gazzetta laudisa dice"Su queste basi non si può parlare ancora di accordo in vista, ma la trattativa è ormai più che delineata e con grande buona volontà da entrambe le parti." io di Laudisa mi fido, io credo che sarà ceduto, sono delusa perchè è stato un fulmine a ciel sereno :s., lui a quanto pare non vuole andare via, ma manco thiago e ibra volevano andare via, figurati se hanno convinto ibra figurati se non riescono a convicere stephan.


----------



## almilan (9 Giugno 2013)

stavolta è dovere di tutti, nel caso avvenga una cosa del genere, voltare le spalle alla dirigenza e a tutti...vendere elsha vorrebbe dire rimangiarsi tutte le frasi fatte sul progetto milan,i top players si costruiscono in casa e chi più ne ha più ne metta


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2013)

Boh cioe lo Sky Inglese non dice niente cosi come il daily mail. Boh


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2013)

e boh non so che dirti, io ho paura perchè Laudisa è affidabile, boh


----------



## Marilson (9 Giugno 2013)

tevez balo in attacco, 25 mln più i soldi di robinho e boateng... saponara e cristante in prima squadra, qualche altro giovane.. possibilmente un centrocampista + un difensore forte da prendere. Sono positivissimo su questa mossa


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2013)

Sono dell'idea che EL è quello della prima parte di stagione, cioè dai 16 gol non sono un caso, posso capire 5/6 ma 16 sono tanti. Poi ovvio che se fosse quello della 2° parte di stagione e ovvio che lo darei via pure io, ma sono convinta che non sia cosi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Giugno 2013)

Ma stiamo scherzando?Scambiare un 21enne per uno che va per i 30?Per poi intascarsi i soldi del conguaglio,come sempre?
Che non si azzardino.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Giugno 2013)

Venderlo sarebbe una disfatta.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo Sky non ci sono offerte ufficiali del City per El Shaarawy. Non risulta nessuna offerta e/o scambio Tevez + soldi *


----------



## The Ripper (9 Giugno 2013)

El Shaarawy non è il giocatore della prima metà di stagione, scordatevelo. E nemmeno quello della seconda parte.
E' la via di mezzo: bisogna vedere se "tendente" alla seconda parte o alla prima.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2013)

Mah, letto nelle pagini precedenti Sky non è molto attendibile boh, io spero che si chiuda presto questa vicenda, sono stanca di mangiarmi il fegato ogni santa estate basta.


----------



## Snake (9 Giugno 2013)

si va verso una guerra sky gazzetta


----------



## robs91 (9 Giugno 2013)

Laudisa si sta giocando la credibilità con sta presunta trattativa.Il fatto che sia solo lui a parlarne è quantomeno singolare...


----------



## The Ripper (9 Giugno 2013)

Raga, ma guardate che Laudisa è pagato anhe per dire fesserie per fare share/lettori.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Laudisa si sta giocando la credibilità con sta presunta trattativa.Il fatto che sia solo lui a parlarne è quantomeno singolare...



Io personalmente di tutti i giornali ecc, metto al primo posto Laudisa,ovviamente sperò che questa volta sbagli.


----------



## 2515 (9 Giugno 2013)

El Shaarawy i gol contro l'inter, l'udinese, il catania, lo zenit..quelli non sono un caso. Elsha al meglio della forma è quello della prima e senza benzina è quello della seconda, semplicemente. Con la crescita bisogna lavorare sulla continuità e lui adesso deve darsi da fare per rendere sempre più come la prima parte.


----------



## iceman. (9 Giugno 2013)

Dai , Laudisa frequenta gli ambienti di biscardi,crudeli,chirico...insomma devono dare spettacolo


----------



## TheStonecold16 (9 Giugno 2013)

Se è vera questa ipotesi dello scambio significa che stiamo diventando l'Arsenal del calcio italiano,anzi forse peggio perché noi abbiamo un presidente che quando si sveglia male mette in discussione quei pochi che fanno bene.


----------



## Jino (9 Giugno 2013)

Con Tevez il Milan per il presente ci guadagnerebbe non poco. Ma bisogna guardare al futuro ed El Shaarawy non si tocca.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con Tevez il Milan per il presente ci guadagnerebbe non poco. Ma bisogna guardare al futuro ed El Shaarawy non si tocca.



Oltretutto è tutto l'anno che ripetono del "eheeheheh puntiamo suoi giovani" e poi vendi El per prendere uno di 30 anni? La coerenza non è il proprio forte di questa società. Lo sappiamo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9 Giugno 2013)

Anche se vorrei capire come si faccia a dire: "wowowow Tevez più T.Alcantara più Fabregas mamma mia ce lo porto io sulle spalle a Manchester".

Ma quando mai il Milan ha preso contropartite? 
Quando mai abbiamo reinvestito dei soldi?

Anche l'anno scorso c'era gente FELICE per la cessione di Ibra e T.Silva,perché era convinta che avremmo avuto 70 milioni da spendere nel calciomercato,e diceva: "Eh ma il bilancio è apposto! Reinvestiamo tuttoh!1!"

Boh,scommettiamo che anche quest'anno venderemo El Shaarawy,diranno che il bilancio ha un buco di 40 milioni e cercheremo un paio di scarti delle altre squadre a fine agosto?


----------



## Snake (9 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai , Laudisa frequenta gli ambienti di biscardi,crudeli,chirico...insomma devono dare spettacolo



ma proprio per un *****


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Anche se vorrei capire come si faccia a dire: "wowowow Tevez più T.Alcantara più Fabregas mamma mia ce lo porto io sulle spalle a Manchester".
> 
> Ma quando mai il Milan ha preso contropartite?
> Quando mai abbiamo reinvestito dei soldi?
> ...


Non lo possono fare, hanno pubblicato il bilancio e la perdita è di circa 6.8 mln.


----------



## MisterBet (9 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non lo possono fare, hanno pubblicato il bilancio e la perdita è di circa 6.8 mln.



L'anno scorso, con tutte le cessioni, è stato in rosso di 7 M...quest'anno quelle cessioni non ci sono, c'è il monte ingaggi più basso ma dubito basti per riavrere un bilancio in pari o quasi...


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2013)

A me dei giovani non frega nulla. Tevez è un grandissimo attaccante...


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me dei giovani non frega nulla. Tevez è un grandissimo attaccante...



ripeto a me dispiace perdere elsha ma la penso come te, tevez è un grandissimo attaccante che ci può portare a vincere subito, il faraone invece deve crescere tanto, e secondo me difficilmente ripeterà la passata stagione


----------



## Re Ricardo (9 Giugno 2013)

Laudisa (e quindi gazzetta) sono stati i primi, dal nulla, a parlare di cassano all'inter, thiago silva+ibrahimovic venduti in coppia...solo per citare alcuni esempi. Ultimamente sono quasi infallibili sul milan.


----------



## Solo (9 Giugno 2013)

Per me Tevez più soldi (25 mln?) sono ancora meglio dei 40 cash, il problema è l'ingaggio.


----------



## Kebabbaro (9 Giugno 2013)

è una bufala ! non è arrivata nessuna offerta di questo tipo a elsha!


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Laudisa (e quindi gazzetta) sono stati i primi, dal nulla, a parlare di cassano all'inter, thiago silva+ibrahimovic venduti in coppia...solo per citare alcuni esempi. Ultimamente sono quasi infallibili sul milan.



già, proprio per questo dico che Laudisa è il piu attendibile.


----------



## korma (9 Giugno 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Per me Tevez più soldi (25 mln?) sono ancora meglio dei 40 cash, il problema è l'ingaggio.



praticamente, contando gli ingaggi , è uno scambio alla pari.....bell'affare..siamo diventati come l'udinese.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso, con tutte le cessioni, è stato in rosso di 7 M...quest'anno quelle cessioni non ci sono, c'è il monte ingaggi più basso ma dubito basti per riavrere un bilancio in pari o quasi...



Allora il bilancio passato, quello dei 70 mln e rotti, è stato ripianato con le cessioni di Ibra e Thiago. Invece quello dei 6.8 mln è stato già approvato e la piccola perdita ripianata. Non c'è nessun bilancio in perdita di 40 mln, perchè il prossimo esercizio verrà chiuso se non sbaglio a dicembre 2013, quindi non c'è alcun perdita ingente. Per il prossimo esercizio ci sarà ancora il beneficio del mancato pagamento dei grossi emolumenti dei TOP, ai quale s'andranno aggiungere altri contratti onerosi non più sul groppone(quello di Binho). Conta che ci sarà un disincremento di oltre 40 mln lordi del tetto ingaggi rispetto all'esercizio 2011 (l'ultimo anno dei contratti monstre). Spero di esser stato chiaro.


----------



## Brain84 (9 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me dei giovani non frega nulla. Tevez è un grandissimo attaccante...



Non metto in dubbio le doti di Tevez, quello che metto in dubbio è il progetto che non c'è.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non lo possono fare, hanno pubblicato il bilancio e la perdita è di circa 6.8 mln.





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Allora il bilancio passato, quello dei 70 mln e rotti, è stato ripianato con le cessioni di Ibra e Thiago. Invece quello dei 6.8 mln è stato già approvato e la piccola perdita ripianata. Non c'è nessun bilancio in perdita di 40 mln, perchè il prossimo esercizio verrà chiuso se non sbaglio a dicembre 2013, quindi non c'è alcun perdita ingente. Per il prossimo esercizio ci sarà ancora il beneficio del mancato pagamento dei grossi emolumenti dei TOP, ai quale s'andranno aggiungere altri contratti onerosi non più sul groppone(quello di Binho). Conta che ci sarà un disincremento di oltre 40 mln lordi del tetto ingaggi rispetto all'esercizio 2011 (l'ultimo anno dei contratti monstre). Spero di esser stato chiaro.



Anche l'anno scorso si parlava di pareggio di bilancio,poi hanno venduto Ibra e T.Silva e dal nulla è spuntato un buco di 60 milioni.
Questa storia si ripete prima di ogni cessione: abbiamo tagliato gli ingaggi,l'ultima volta c'era un buco,questa volta no,eh stavolta non possono fare niente,stiamo apposto,c'è il pareggio/piccolissima perdita.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Anche l'anno scorso si parlava di pareggio di bilancio,poi hanno venduto Ibra e T.Silva e dal nulla è spuntato un buco di 60 milioni.
> Questa storia si ripete prima di ogni cessione: abbiamo tagliato gli ingaggi,l'ultima volta c'era un buco,questa volta no,eh stavolta non possono fare niente,stiamo apposto,c'è il pareggio/piccolissima perdita.



Raga, lo dico per l'ultima volta. Il bilancio del Milan, pubblicato qualche settimana fa, ha espresso la seguente perdita: 6.8 mln!
L'anno scorso, nello stesso periodo fu approvato il bilancio che esprimeva una perdita pari a 67 mln.
Non è sbucato niente dal nulla.


----------



## smallball (9 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me dei giovani non frega nulla. Tevez è un grandissimo attaccante...



esatto e con un ingaggio adeguato ai nostri paramentri e non gli attuali 8,5 milioni potrebbe essere un grande acquisto


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2013)

Compriamolo senza dargli El, el non va toccato!, solo con noi comunque fanno i furbi gli sceicchi, fino a qualche giorno fa leggevo che la juve poteva prenderlo anche per meno di 10 milioni, a noi invece lo valutano 15 milioni wow.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2013)

Tevez va in scadenza nel 2014... l'affare lo fa il City. Ma pensassimo a prendere un centrocampista decente invece di Diamanti santo cielo.


----------



## The P (9 Giugno 2013)

Io la vedo così:

- *volendo parlare in termini concreti:* 25mln + Tevez è un bell'affare per noi: Tevez è ancora di altra categoria rispetto ad Elsha e ci prendiamo anche un po' di soldini.

- *volendo parlare in termini di progetto:* El Shaarawi lo vedo nel futuro del Milan. Uno di quei giocatori come li prendevamo una volta destinati a diventare bandiere per la squadra: vedi Tassotti, vedi Ambrosini, vedi Gattuso, vedi Costacurta. Il vero Milan si è sempre avvantaggiato da questi giocatori.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2013)

David Silva e Tevez oppure Aguero ed El shaarawy lo porto io a Mancheter


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Giugno 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma proprio per un *****



boni niente parolacce...che so sti trucchetti 
cmq questo scambio si doveva fare l'anno scorso con Pato, non quest'anno col Faraone


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me dei giovani non frega nulla. Tevez è un grandissimo attaccante...



e quando lo sarebbe diventato? me lo son perso, forse perché è sempre stato riserva in europa ovunque ha giocato

una grandissima testa di c... non ha nulla a che vedere con i grandi attaccanti


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> David Silva e Tevez oppure Aguero ed El shaarawy lo porto io a Mancheter



Con questi giocatori iniziamo a ragionare.


----------



## MisterBet (9 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Allora il bilancio passato, quello dei 70 mln e rotti, è stato ripianato con le cessioni di Ibra e Thiago. Invece quello dei 6.8 mln è stato già approvato e la piccola perdita ripianata. Non c'è nessun bilancio in perdita di 40 mln, perchè il prossimo esercizio verrà chiuso se non sbaglio a dicembre 2013, quindi non c'è alcun perdita ingente. Per il prossimo esercizio ci sarà ancora il beneficio del mancato pagamento dei grossi emolumenti dei TOP, ai quale s'andranno aggiungere altri contratti onerosi non più sul groppone(quello di Binho). Conta che ci sarà un disincremento di oltre 40 mln lordi del tetto ingaggi rispetto all'esercizio 2011 (l'ultimo anno dei contratti monstre). Spero di esser stato chiaro.



Sei stato chiaro, peccato che non funzioni esattamente così o meglio che i conti non tornino proprio al meglio...ma ti invidio, almeno pensando che oramai abbiamo il bilancio in pari puoi essere ancora ottimista...


----------



## sheva90 (9 Giugno 2013)

Alla fine i 25 MLN non verebbero reinvestiti come sempre.

Quindi allo scambio Tevez-Elsha non ci sto, anche se Tevez lo stimo molto.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Giugno 2013)

tevez va in scadenza e ha un ingaggio mostruoso, non è un giocatore da Milan (perché hai già Balotelli) mentre potrebbe far qualcosa nell'Inter patria storica degli argentini... per liberarci del suo ingaggio faremo più fatica di quella che stiamo facendo per dar via robinho. 

comunque (se l'offerta è vera) penso che l'affare si farà perché galliani ha ancora in testa quella foto che fece con tevez e sa che farebbe una gran figura di m se l'argentino andasse alla juve, quindi farà di tutto per evitarlo, sacrificando el92

- - - Aggiornato - - -

tevez va in scadenza e ha un ingaggio mostruoso, non è un giocatore da Milan (perché hai già Balotelli) mentre potrebbe far qualcosa nell'Inter patria storica degli argentini... per liberarci del suo ingaggio faremo più fatica di quella che stiamo facendo per dar via robinho. 

comunque (se l'offerta è vera) penso che l'affare si farà perché galliani ha ancora in testa quella foto che fece con tevez e sa che farebbe una gran figura di m se l'argentino andasse alla juve, quindi farà di tutto per evitarlo, sacrificando el92


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> penso che l'affare si farà perché galliani ha ancora in testa quella foto che fece con tevez e sa che farebbe una gran figura di m se l'argentino andasse alla juve, quindi farà di tutto per evitarlo, sacrificando el92



Ha solo da prenderlo senza mettere El, il cartellino non è manco caro.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Giugno 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> tevez va in scadenza e ha un ingaggio mostruoso, non è un giocatore da Milan (perché hai già Balotelli) mentre potrebbe far qualcosa nell'Inter patria storica degli argentini... per liberarci del suo ingaggio faremo più fatica di quella che stiamo facendo per dar via robinho.
> 
> comunque (se l'offerta è vera) penso che l'affare si farà perché galliani ha ancora in testa quella foto che fece con tevez e sa che farebbe una gran figura di m se l'argentino andasse alla juve, quindi farà di tutto per evitarlo, sacrificando el92
> 
> ...



è questa la mia paura , soprattutto dopo che galliani ha detto : "se tevez andasse alla juve mi darebbe fastidio"


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;204730 ha scritto:


> Ha solo da prenderlo senza mettere El, il cartellino non è manco caro.



abbiamo tanti attaccanti, sarebbe comunque una spesa inutile... considerando che ci sono da rinforzare altri reparti

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> è questa la mia paura , soprattutto dopo che galliani ha detto : "se tevez andasse alla juve mi darebbe fastidio"



eh appunto finché si ragiona così... che jovetic (adatto al nostro progetto giovani) vada alla juve però non gli dà fastidio


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Sei stato chiaro, peccato che non funzioni esattamente così o meglio che i conti non tornino proprio al meglio...ma ti invidio, almeno pensando che oramai abbiamo il bilancio in pari puoi essere ancora ottimista...



Io non sono per nulla ottimista, solo che il bilancio è quello. Che poi non spendano per altri motivi non lo so, ma non potranno utilizzare più la scusa del profondo rosso dell'esercizio appena chiuso.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (9 Giugno 2013)

Vendere il Faraone sarebbe solo l'ennesima presa per il sedere...
Mi auguro non avvenga perchè ne rimarrei davvero disgustato...


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Giugno 2013)

Io vedo ancora gente che si sorprende, disgusta, mah......

cioè non s'è capito che il Milan d'un tempo non esiste più. Anche i sassi l'han capito....


----------



## Elshafenomeno (9 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io vedo ancora gente che si sorprende, disgusta, mah......
> 
> cioè non s'è capito che il Milan d'un tempo non esiste più. Anche i sassi l'han capito....




vabbè ma almeno si può tentare di ricostruirlo, siamo sempre ripartiti da zero, i cicli vincenti sono semrpe finiti e ne sono iniziati altri...adesso siamo nella fase della ricostruzione e cedere il faraone non avrebbe senso. Tra l'altro grande affare cedere un ventenne da pochi mesi per ottenere un quasi trentenne terza scelta del city ormai. 

Poi è anche una questione di affetto, voglio dire, El Shaarawy è giovane e milanista e idolo dei tifosi, deve rimanere a qualsiasi costo, venderlo mi parebbe la ******* del secolo. Galliani non può non tenere conto di questi fattori.


----------



## DannySa (9 Giugno 2013)

Tevez non vale nulla, vale quanto il Robinho attuale ed hanno la stessa età, gli stessi problemi e lo stesso non attaccamento nelle squadre in cui vanno per prendere un botto di soldi solo per il nome che portano, o meglio, portavano.
Cedere El Shaarawy per Tevez più 20 mln vuol dire valutare El 25-26 mln per un 29 enne che guadagna più di Robinho, a me sembra un no-sense incredibile e non vorrei che Balotelli ci fosse stato dato per arrivare ad El Shaarawy o avere una preferenza nel caso ce lo chiedessero.
Io ci penserei solo se ci dessero almeno 55-60 mln cash o Tevez più 40-45, messa così glielo regaliamo e ci priviamo di un uomo chiave per il futuro, bella mossa che sarebbe, l'anno scorso non gli è bastato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> abbiamo tanti attaccanti, sarebbe comunque una spesa inutile... considerando che ci sono da rinforzare altri reparti



Hai ragione, ma da parte sua sarebbe ridicolo se ragionasse cosi, alla fine la detto pure lui se fosse arrivato Tevez, Mario non sarebbe arrivato, alla fine di tutto quel casino ad oggi ci abbiamo guadagnato.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> vabbè ma almeno si può tentare di ricostruirlo, siamo sempre ripartiti da zero, i cicli vincenti sono semrpe finiti e ne sono iniziati altri...adesso siamo nella fase della ricostruzione e cedere il faraone non avrebbe senso. Tra l'altro grande affare cedere un ventenne da pochi mesi per ottenere un quasi trentenne terza scelta del city ormai.
> 
> Poi è anche una questione di affetto, voglio dire, El Shaarawy è giovane e milanista e idolo dei tifosi, deve rimanere a qualsiasi costo, venderlo mi parebbe la ******* del secolo. Galliani non può non tenere conto di questi fattori.


Quando arrivano offerte dai 40 in su, il Milan vende tutti. La politica societaria è questa, pochi cavoli.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2013)

Quest'anno tocca al El, il prossimo anno a Balotelli e quello dopo Cristante, mettiamoci l'anima in pace ogni sessione di mercato partirà un peggio "pregiato"


----------



## 2515 (9 Giugno 2013)

L'unica trattativa impossibile in cui posso accettare di cedere El al City è per Aguero e Yaya.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Giugno 2013)

Secondo* Giulio Mola* del quotidiano *Il Giorno, Berlusconi si starebbe opponendo fermamente alla cessione di Elsharaawy al City* di Mansour, perchè *in primis la società non ha bisogno di liquidi*, in quanto il bilancio è solido. *In secundis non verrebbe privarsi di un potenziale craque di soli 20 anni.*


----------



## Elshafenomeno (9 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> L'unica trattativa impossibile in cui posso accettare di cedere El è per Messi o Cristiano Ronaldo.




fixed.

El Shaarawy non si tocca, tutti ma non lui.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2013)

Va beh capirai "il giorno" ha credibilità 0.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Giugno 2013)

berlusca se l'è presa con allegri dicendo "el shaarawy deve giocare sempre" quindi teoricamente il faraone è un suo pallino


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo* Giulio Mola* del quotidiano *Il Giorno, Berlusconi si starebbe opponendo fermamente alla cessione di Elsharaawy al City* di Mansour, perchè *in primis la società non ha bisogno di liquidi*, in quanto il bilancio è solido. *In secundis non verrebbe privarsi di un potenziale craque di soli 20 anni.*



qualcosa di buona da berlusca allora


----------



## Livestrong (9 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Io la vedo così:
> 
> - *volendo parlare in termini concreti:* 25mln + Tevez è un bell'affare per noi: Tevez è ancora di altra categoria rispetto ad Elsha e ci prendiamo anche un po' di soldini.
> 
> - *volendo parlare in termini di progetto:* El Shaarawi lo vedo nel futuro del Milan. Uno di quei giocatori come li prendevamo una volta destinati a diventare bandiere per la squadra: vedi Tassotti, vedi Ambrosini, vedi Gattuso, vedi Costacurta. Il vero Milan si è sempre avvantaggiato da questi giocatori.



Sicuro? A me el shaarawi sembra uno che non sarebbe disposto a stare anni senza vincere nulla onestamente


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Io la vedo così:
> 
> - *volendo parlare in termini concreti:* 25mln + Tevez è un bell'affare per noi: Tevez è ancora di altra categoria rispetto ad Elsha e ci prendiamo anche un po' di soldini.
> 
> - *volendo parlare in termini di progetto:* El Shaarawi lo vedo nel futuro del Milan. Uno di quei giocatori come li prendevamo una volta destinati a diventare bandiere per la squadra: vedi Tassotti, vedi Ambrosini, vedi Gattuso, vedi Costacurta. Il vero Milan si è sempre avvantaggiato da questi giocatori.



perfetto


----------



## Ale (9 Giugno 2013)

ma di quale progetto parliamo? civelli? poli? essu siamo seri.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Giugno 2013)

La solita vecchia storia...almeno le variassero un po' queste circate....


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Giugno 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> berlusca se l'è presa con allegri dicendo "el shaarawy deve giocare sempre" quindi teoricamente il faraone è un suo pallino



Vabbè quella è una sparata delle sue... elsha ha giocato in 37 partite su 38 e 46 in totale... quello è capace che l'unica che ha visto è quella col siena dove non era titolare


----------



## The P (9 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sicuro? A me el shaarawi sembra uno che non sarebbe disposto a stare anni senza vincere nulla onestamente



Io do per scontato che "progetto" per il Milan significa voler a tornare a vincere attraverso un processo di rinnovamento che è arrivato con la fine-ciclo di tutta la spina dorsale dell'ultimo Milan vincente: Maldini-Nesta-Pirlo-Gattuso-Seedorf-Ambrosini (da quest'anno) e che sta ricominciando con El Shaarawi, De Sciglio, Montolivo, Balotelli.

Questi sono gli inamovibili. Il resto è under construnction, ma se togli Elsha togli un pezzo del progetto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Io la vedo così:
> 
> - *volendo parlare in termini concreti:* 25mln + Tevez è un bell'affare per noi: Tevez è ancora di altra categoria rispetto ad Elsha e ci prendiamo anche un po' di soldini.
> 
> - *volendo parlare in termini di progetto:* El Shaarawi lo vedo nel futuro del Milan. Uno di quei giocatori come li prendevamo una volta destinati a diventare bandiere per la squadra: vedi Tassotti, vedi Ambrosini, vedi Gattuso, vedi Costacurta. Il vero Milan si è sempre avvantaggiato da questi giocatori.



I 25 milioni servirebbero solo per pagare lo stipendio a Tevez, però


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Giugno 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> I 25 milioni servirebbero solo per pagare lo stipendio a Tevez, però



tevez al city ha solo un contratto di un anno a 8 milioni ho sentito dire che tipo accetterebbe 3 anni a 4-5 milioni piuttosto che 1 anno a 8 come al city, poi elsha mi sembra che qualcosina la guadagnava anche lui, aveva rinnovato se non sbaglio


----------



## The P (9 Giugno 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> I 25 milioni servirebbero solo per pagare lo stipendio a Tevez, però



infatti. Nel primo punto ne faccio solo n discorso solo di valore assoluto. Al momento Tevez è di gran lunga superiore ad El Shaarawi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Io do per scontato che "progetto" per il Milan significa voler a tornare a vincere attraverso un processo di rinnovamento che è arrivato con la fine-ciclo di tutta la spina dorsale dell'ultimo Milan vincente: Maldini-Nesta-Pirlo-Gattuso-Seedorf-Ambrosini (da quest'anno) e che sta ricominciando con El Shaarawi, De Sciglio, Montolivo, Balotelli.
> 
> Questi sono gli inamovibili. Il resto è under construnction, ma se togli Elsha togli un pezzo del progetto.



questo è verissimo, ma io con tutto il bene che gli voglio su elsha ho dei dubbi, mentre sugli altri tre sono tranquillo..la mia paura è che lui rimanaga un eterno incompiuto, perchè non ha imparato nulla in quest'anno da inizio stagione fino ad adesso, continua a ripetere sempre le stesse giocate e ormai i difensori italiani lo hanno capito e lo fermano senza troppe difficoltà, nella prima parte di stagione el shaarawy era un giocatore normale poi ha fatto 15 gol in metà stagione e da li diventato un campione quando passi dalla parte dei campioni gli avversari iniziano a vederti in un altro modo e a cercare di fermarti in un altra maniera ed è la che lui doveva quel qualcosa in più per dimostrare che lui era veramente un fenomeno, invece si è perso e secondo me non era solo un problema di condizione fisica..detto questo mi auguro che elsha rimanga con noi e mi smentisca subito facendo ancora meglio della passata stagiuone


----------



## ROQ (9 Giugno 2013)

Tevez ha 8 anni più di Elsharaawi :O


----------



## The P (9 Giugno 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> questo è verissimo, ma io con tutto il bene che gli voglio su elsha ho dei dubbi, mentre sugli altri tre sono tranquillo..la mia paura è che lui rimanaga un eterno incompiuto, perchè non ha imparato nulla in quest'anno da inizio stagione fino ad adesso, continua a ripetere sempre le stesse giocate e ormai i difensori italiani lo hanno capito e lo fermano senza troppe difficoltà, nella prima parte di stagione el shaarawy era un giocatore normale poi ha fatto 15 gol in metà stagione e da li diventato un campione quando passi dalla parte dei campioni gli avversari iniziano a vederti in un altro modo e a cercare di fermarti in un altra maniera ed è la che lui doveva quel qualcosa in più per dimostrare che lui era veramente un fenomeno, invece si è perso e secondo me non era solo un problema di condizione fisica..detto questo mi auguro che elsha rimanga con noi e mi smentisca subito facendo ancora meglio della passata stagiuone



Beh i dubbi che hai sollevato sono assolutamente condivisibili. Paradossalmente Elsha ha lo stesso problema di Abate, fa sempre la stessa giocata sulla fascia.

Però ha un talento straordinario che unisce ad un grande spirito di sacrificio e la scarsa incisività in zona goal della seconda parte di stagione secondo me è dovuta anche al fatto che noi abbiamo giocato con un 4-5-1 e non con un 4-3-3. Gli esterni erano troppo spesso lontani dalla porta. Diventa più difficile segnare così. Mentre nella prima parte era di fatto una punta esterna.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Beh i dubbi che hai sollevato sono assolutamente condivisibili. Paradossalmente Elsha ha lo stesso problema di Abate, fa sempre la stessa giocata sulla fascia.
> 
> Però ha un talento straordinario che unisce ad un grande spirito di sacrificio e la scarsa incisività in zona goal della seconda parte di stagione secondo me è dovuta anche al fatto che noi abbiamo giocato con un 4-5-1 e non con un 4-3-3. Gli esterni erano troppo spesso lontani dalla porta. Diventa più difficile segnare così. Mentre nella prima parte era di fatto una punta esterna.



pure robben fa sempre la stessa giocata sulla fascia


----------



## bargnani83 (9 Giugno 2013)

se arrivano 40 mln parte.se di mezzo c'è una contropartita allora no.il discorso è visto quanto sono costati robben e ribery al bayern e nel caso dell'olandese anche al chelsea e al real madrid, avendo dimostrato di più al tempo del loro acquisto rispetto a quanto fatto vedere ad oggi da el shaarawy siamo sicuri che in futuro il faraone varrà a livello di mercato tanto di più di 40?.per dire gotze che ha vinto uno scudetto e giocato una champions da protagonista con la sua squadra arrivata in finale credo che al bayern sia costato 38 mln avendo la stessa età di el shaarawy.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Giugno 2013)

Gotze l'han pagato 38 perchè quella era la cifra della clausola rescissoria, altrimenti sarebbe stato ceduto per una cifra superiore.


----------



## bargnani83 (9 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Gotze l'han pagato 38 perchè quella era la cifra della clausola rescissoria, altrimenti sarebbe stato ceduto per una cifra superiore.


è stata messa una cifra in linea con i soldi che girano nel mercato(non italiano) per un giocatore di quella età e livello.se no le clausole diventano caricature come quelle che mettono in spagna.


----------



## iceman. (9 Giugno 2013)

Rinnoviamo il contratto e fissiamo una bella clausola rescissoria di 65 milioni. Il barca la piazza a 90 per afellay, petche' non lo facciamo pure noi?


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Beh i dubbi che hai sollevato sono assolutamente condivisibili. Paradossalmente Elsha ha lo stesso problema di Abate, fa sempre la stessa giocata sulla fascia.
> 
> Però ha un talento straordinario che unisce ad un grande spirito di sacrificio e la scarsa incisività in zona goal della seconda parte di stagione secondo me è dovuta anche al fatto che noi abbiamo giocato con un 4-5-1 e non con un 4-3-3. Gli esterni erano troppo spesso lontani dalla porta. Diventa più difficile segnare così. Mentre nella prima parte era di fatto una punta esterna.



Esattamente è quello che dico da mesi. Il Milan non ha fatto altro che giocare col 4-5-1. Non a caso che in fase difensiva eravamo messi benissimo, in fase offensiva non creeavamo praticamente nulla a parte i continui passaggi a non concludere nulla. Aspettavamo solo che Balo facesse qualcosa. A parte la partita col Catania


----------



## vota DC (9 Giugno 2013)

Tevez lo voglio all'Inter in coppia con l'altro argentino Messi: l'Inter come perdeva con il mitico Ronaldo deve superare sé stesso e perdere con quei due.

El Shaarawy è il più forte al mondo nel suo ruolo, perché venderlo se la posizione da lui occupata inevitabilmente peggiorerebbe? Tevez comunque ha segnato meno, non seguo il campionato inglese però so che lì c'è l'usanza di finire anche 10-0 se è possibile mentre in Italia quando c'è un certo vantaggio gli allenatori costringono i propri giocatori a mollare per non umiliare l'avversario.


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Giugno 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Se fosse vera, è comunque un bel rischio per il City. Il Faraone ha fatto un ottimo campionato, ma ha avuto la possibilità di giocare con continuità perché la partenza di Ibra ha aperto una voragine in attacco ed è sparita la concorrenza.. Nel City, con molti campioni, avrebbe la stessa opportunità? Diciamo che invece il Milan ha un bel dilemma: prendere un top ma già trentenne, utile nell'immediato, o puntare in prospettiva su un ventenne? Non è facile.


Un top in fase calante direi.
Che andrebbe contro a molte delle cose dette l'anno passato...
I top player ce li costruiamo in casa, bisogna ridurre i costi eccetera.Sarebbe l'ennesima presa per il sedere, per come la vedo io.


----------



## Beefheart (9 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Elsha va tenuto ancora un anno per vedere la pasta di cui è veramente fatto, poi si vedrà



posto che come ragionamento non fa una grinza, mi vedo costretto, haimè, ad aggiungere che con questo allenatore qualsiasi giocatore è bruciato e livellato ai mediocri.

Ad ogni modo, cedere adesso ElSha non avrebbe veramente alcun senso se non quello di procedere verso la definitiva udinesizzazione del Milan.
Mi spiego: ultimamente ho la nausea di sentire Galliani ripetere che abbiamo finalmente i conti a posto; ergo, non abbiamo bisogno urgente di vendere o tagliare.
Quindi, se al Milan esistesse ancora una parvenza di velleità sportiva, sarebbe il momento di sfruttare al massimo i suoi talenti anzichè rimpiazzarli con occasionali ed inopportuni tappabuchi.
Anche se fossero veramente 40 i milioni offerti, per i quali tanti arguti si offrirebbero di portarlo addirittura in braccio fino a destinazione, mi chiedo se non sarebbe meglio rinunciravi anzichè girali in stipendio a Flamini o Boateng...
Muriel? Lijaic?? PincoPallino??? E per cosa? Per rivenderli a 40 milioni tra un anno? Fatemi capire... facciamo il tifo per una squadra di calcio o per un'azienda? Se il divertimento è far quadrare i bilanci forse è più sensato appassionarsi col monopoli...


----------



## The P (9 Giugno 2013)

Altra riflessione da fare imho:

Se dobbiamo cedere Elsha questo è l'hanno giusto.

Se giocherà da seconda punta la prossima stagione credo che il suo valore scenderà molto. Anche se, io non credo che il Milan potrà durare molto con il 4-3-1-2. Non abbiamo gli interpreti.


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Altra riflessione da fare imho:
> 
> Se dobbiamo cedere Elsha questo è l'hanno giusto.
> 
> Se giocherà da seconda punta la prossima stagione credo che il suo valore scenderà molto. Anche se, io non credo che il Milan potrà durare molto con il 4-3-1-2. Non abbiamo gli interpreti.


Cederlo potrebbe non essere così sbagliato.Ma non per prendere un tipo come Tevez, con l'ingaggio che si porta dietro.Secondo me si ripeterebbe la storia di Ibra, dopo un paio di anni saremmo noi a cercare disperatamente qualcuno che se lo prenda...
Sganciassero i contanti, poi dovrebbe essere la società a fare i giusti acquisti.Non necessariamente giovani sbarbatelli, ma nemmeno i Tevz, visto quanto accaduto in passato.A me sembra proprio che si navighi semplicemente a vista.
Dimenticavo, imho la storia del 4312 è una mazzata per far star zitto il presidente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2013)

Kakà, Shevchenko, Silva son stati pacchi(Ibra purtroppo non poteva esserlo e poi gliel'hanno tirato appresso ma non c'entrava niente, di fatto la trattativa era per Silva), quindi il problema non è che cedano El Sharaawy, secondo me se lo faranno sarà perché sarà giusto farlo, ma il problema è con chi verrà sostituito.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (9 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kakà, Shevchenko, Silva son stati pacchi(Ibra purtroppo non poteva esserlo e poi gliel'hanno tirato appresso ma non c'entrava niente, di fatto la trattativa era per Silva), quindi il problema non è che cedano El Sharaawy, secondo me se lo faranno sarà perché sarà giusto farlo, ma il problema è con chi verrà sostituito.


Bah...


----------



## ROQ (9 Giugno 2013)

vendwere si potrebbe pure vender, tra l'altro secondo me si potrebbe tirare il prezzo pure a 50, il problema è sempre il solito, qui si sta parlando di tevez, belfodil, diamanti... ritorno di kaka... si che molte saran ****** dei giornalisti ma visti gli illustri precedenti c'è da stare poco tranquilli, e poi dopo le conferme di bonera e allegri e la decisione di passare al 4-3-1-2 ... pfff


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo* Giulio Mola* del quotidiano *Il Giorno, Berlusconi si starebbe opponendo fermamente alla cessione di Elsharaawy al City* di Mansour, perchè *in primis la società non ha bisogno di liquidi*, in quanto il bilancio è solido. *In secundis non verrebbe privarsi di un potenziale craque di soli 20 anni.*


.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kakà, Shevchenko, Silva son stati pacchi(Ibra purtroppo non poteva esserlo e poi gliel'hanno tirato appresso ma non c'entrava niente, di fatto la trattativa era per Silva), quindi il problema non è che cedano El Sharaawy, secondo me se lo faranno sarà perché sarà giusto farlo, ma il problema è con chi verrà sostituito.



1) Thiago Silva un pacco? AUuahuahauhauha. Chiedilo ad Ancelotti e ai tifosi del PSG va!!!

2) sono stati tutti venduti nel pieno della loro maturità calcistica, in una fase in cui non potevano più crescere e avevano raggiunto già il top. el Shaarawy ha 21 anni!!!!E' un giocatore tutto da scoprire e deve far vedere ancora il meglio di sè.

3) se cedono El Shaarawy è perché qualche dirigente ha bisogno di intascare qualche soldo.

4) se cedono el Shaarawy dimostrano una tale debolezza, che anche il NAPOLI (per l'appunto) avrebbe tutto il diritto e il potere di venirci a rubare anche il nostro giocatore più rappresentativo. Se lo vendono significa che non credono nemmeno loro nel progetto che stanno portando avanti.

5)Una cosa è vendere Kakà, Thiago e Ibra per problemi di bilancio..altra cosa è vendere El Shaarawy per ingordigia.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kakà, Shevchenko, Silva son stati pacchi(Ibra purtroppo non poteva esserlo e poi gliel'hanno tirato appresso ma non c'entrava niente, di fatto la trattativa era per Silva)



Ok Kakà e Sheva,ma Thiago assolutamente no.Ha avuto problemi fisici,ma a differenza degli altri due,quando c'è stato,è stato il Thiago che tutti conosciamo: subito capitano nel PSG,prestazioni titaniche in Champions (sopratutto col Barça),difensore dell'anno in Ligue 1...
Ben lungi,per me dall'essere un pacco.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo il Daily Telegraph, il City avrebbe chiesto a Tevez il prolugamento del contratto che scade nel 2014. Pare che Manuel Pellegrini abbia in mente di tenere l'argentino.*


----------



## ROQ (9 Giugno 2013)

E' una parolaccia. E sei tenuto a rispettare il regolamento. E a non riscriverla in modo fantasioso.
[MENTION=881]ROQ[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 1) Thiago Silva un pacco? AUuahuahauhauha. Chiedilo ad Ancelotti e ai tifosi del PSG va!!!
> 
> 2) sono stati tutti venduti nel pieno della loro maturità calcistica, in una fase in cui non potevano più crescere e avevano raggiunto già il top. el Shaarawy ha 21 anni!!!!E' un giocatore tutto da scoprire e deve far vedere ancora il meglio di sè.
> 
> ...


Avresti potuto accorpare il punto 5, 4, 3 e 2 in uno solo. In ogni caso sì, avresti anche ragione ma se per caso Buffa avesse ragione? Se per caso in società sanno qualcosa che noi non sappiamo?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ok Kakà e Sheva,ma Thiago assolutamente no.Ha avuto problemi fisici,ma a differenza degli altri due,quando c'è stato,è stato il Thiago che tutti conosciamo: subito capitano nel PSG,prestazioni titaniche in Champions (sopratutto col Barça),difensore dell'anno in Ligue 1...
> Ben lungi,per me dall'essere un pacco.


In effetti no, però la tenuta fisica di Thiago non mi convince.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo , lui settimane fa aveva detto che voleva restare e prolungare.





The Ripper ha scritto:


> 5)Una cosa è vendere Kakà, Thiago e Ibra per problemi di bilancio..altra cosa è vendere El Shaarawy per ingordigia.



.


----------



## The P (9 Giugno 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Cederlo potrebbe non essere così sbagliato.Ma non per prendere un tipo come Tevez, con l'ingaggio che si porta dietro.Secondo me si ripeterebbe la storia di Ibra, dopo un paio di anni saremmo noi a cercare disperatamente qualcuno che se lo prenda...
> Sganciassero i contanti, poi dovrebbe essere la società a fare i giusti acquisti.Non necessariamente giovani sbarbatelli, ma nemmeno i Tevz, visto quanto accaduto in passato.A me sembra proprio che si navighi semplicemente a vista.
> Dimenticavo, imho la storia del 4312 è una mazzata per far star zitto il presidente



Ma al presidente che vuole la squadra più offensiva e due giocatori in area non si potrebbe dire: "allora giocheremo con il 4-2-3-1 che si trasforma in 4-2-4 con Saponara o il trequartista di turno più vicino a Balotelli? Non si potrebbe convincerlo del fatto che sia un modulo più moderno e offensivo?"
SI sa che il presidente vuole il "bel giuoco" e la squadra offensiva. Se a lui dicono che quello dell'anno scorso, con Balotelli, era un 4-3-3 allora è chiaro che il 4-3-3 non può piacergli.
Con Balo Allegri ha riproposto lo stesso tipo di gioco che facevamo gli anni prima con Ibra. Ci sono stati infatti anche più inserimenti dei centrocampisti, cosa che nella prima parte non c'è mai stata. Sti giocatori gli fanno male ahimè.


----------



## Beefheart (9 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 1) Thiago Silva un pacco? AUuahuahauhauha. Chiedilo ad Ancelotti e ai tifosi del PSG va!!!
> 
> 2) sono stati tutti venduti nel pieno della loro maturità calcistica, in una fase in cui non potevano più crescere e avevano raggiunto già il top. el Shaarawy ha 21 anni!!!!E' un giocatore tutto da scoprire e deve far vedere ancora il meglio di sè.
> 
> ...



D'accordissimo su quasi tutta la linea.
Kakà e Sheva erano evidentemente finiti. Silva un po meno ma da un paio di stagioni è sulla strada del tramonto.


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Ma al presidente che vuole la squadra più offensiva e due giocatori in area non si potrebbe dire: "allora giocheremo con il 4-2-3-1 che si trasforma in 4-2-4 con Saponara o il trequartista di turno più vicino a Balotelli? Non si potrebbe convincerlo del fatto che sia un modulo più moderno e offensivo?"
> SI sa che il presidente vuole il "bel giuoco" e la squadra offensiva. Se a lui dicono che quello dell'anno scorso, con Balotelli, era un 4-3-3 allora è chiaro che il 4-3-3 non può piacergli.
> Con Balo Allegri ha riproposto lo stesso tipo di gioco che facevamo gli anni prima con Ibra. Ci sono stati infatti anche più inserimenti dei centrocampisti, cosa che nella prima parte non c'è mai stata. Sti giocatori gli fanno male ahimè.


Credo che inizieremmo un Off Topic clamoroso 
Secondo me, ormai, Berlusconi il Milan lo guarda solo saltuariamente.Non ritengo sia una delle sue priorità.
Al tempo stesso ritengo che il 4312 sia il suo modulo preferito probabilmente perché ha ancora negli occhi il Milan ancelottiano che sostanzialmente si basava su quel modulo anche se con certe differenze(tipo un trequartista che svolgeva più il ruolo della seconda punta).Ma le cose sono cambiate, specie gli interpreti a centrocampo.D'accordo, Seedorf, Pirlo, Gattuso e Kakà vennero pagati pochissimo, ma mica può andar sempre bene.Viste le scelte scellerate del recente passato ritengo sia necessario tornare ad investire in quel reparto.
Direi che, più che altro, sia l'atteggiamento "da provinciale" del Milan di Allegri (basato sulle individualità di Ibra prima, Balotelli poi ed ad una certa attitudine per le ripartenze in generale) ad indispettire il presidente.Ma da quando il livornese siede sulla nostra panchina non è che siano stati fatti tutti questi acquisti nella zona fondamentale.
Risulta più semplice affidarsi alle individualità piuttosto che al gioco, visto che comunque al Milan è necessario ottenere certi risultati


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Altra riflessione da fare imho:
> 
> Se dobbiamo cedere Elsha questo è l'hanno giusto.
> 
> Se giocherà da seconda punta la prossima stagione credo che il suo valore scenderà molto. Anche se, io non credo che il Milan potrà durare molto con il 4-3-1-2. Non abbiamo gli interpreti.



qua volevo arrivare..poi sul fatto che tu dici che abbiamo giocato un 4-5-1 è giustissimo, questo dimostra che lui non sa fare il centrocampista è più una punta, perchè non alza mai la testa per guardare il movimento dei compagni e servirli ma va sempre a fare la giocata personale è bravissimo però a farsi servire e a scattare in profondità però questo riesce a farlo quando è in condizione fisica perfetta, quindi se teniamo lui sulla sinistra e balo al centro secondo me sulla destra ci vuole uno che abbia grande tecnica per servirli, una specie di trequartista che giochi defilato imho


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Giugno 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> qua volevo arrivare..poi sul fatto che tu dici che abbiamo giocato un 4-5-1 è giustissimo, questo dimostra che lui non sa fare il centrocampista è più una punta, perchè non alza mai la testa per guardare il movimento dei compagni e servirli ma va sempre a fare la giocata personale è bravissimo però a farsi servire e a scattare in profondità però questo riesce a farlo quando è in condizione fisica perfetta, quindi se teniamo lui sulla sinistra e balo al centro secondo me sulla destra ci vuole uno che abbia grande tecnica per servirli, una specie di trequartista che giochi defilato imho


Robinho!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Giugno 2013)

Da fare subito; 25 milioni piu Tevez è un'offerta irrinunciabile.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Giugno 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Robinho!



se è in condizione può farlo anche se rende molto molto meno partendo dalla destra, perchè non è che ti può mettere l'assist col sinistro fa fatica, comq io intendevo un trequartista vero, per fare un nome ti dico oscar del chelsea che mourinho non vuole


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Da fare subito; 25 milioni piu Tevez è un'offerta irrinunciabile.


Oddio, irrinunciabile no, però c'è da pensarci. L'unica incognita è l'età, per il resto Tevez è un fenomeno e un attacco Tevez-Balotelli, dato che giocheremo con le due punte, secondo me ti fa fare un grossissimo passo avanti per lo scudetto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Oddio, irrinunciabile no, però c'è da pensarci. L'unica incognita è l'età, per il resto Tevez è un fenomeno e un attacco Tevez-Balotelli, dato che giocheremo con le due punte, secondo me ti fa fare un grossissimo passo avanti per lo scudetto.



Poi Sapona dietro le punte ci può stare; sta facendo grandi cose all'Europeo.


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Giugno 2013)

Io penso una cosa sola. Il calcio si gioca coi giocatori, non coi milioni di euro. Abbiamo già visto che non reinvestiremo tutti i soldi guadagnati, ci sbandierano un progetto giovano che ci può portare a vincere in "2-3 anni" (cit.). E ora cedono il nostro giovane più forte? A questo punto giù la maschera.

Cito, mi pare, Sconcerti: "Non ho mai visto una squadra rafforzarsi vendendo."

Se c'è il progetto teniamo El Shaarawy e ci prendiamo qualche altro giovane, Poli, Jorginho e altri, se vendono El Shaarawy niente progetto e morte del Milan.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Poi Sapona dietro le punte ci può stare; sta facendo grandi cose all'Europeo.



Ha giocato solo ieri sera contro Israele in 10 per un'ora


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Io penso una cosa sola. Il calcio si gioca coi giocatori, non coi milioni di euro. Abbiamo già visto che non reinvestiremo tutti i soldi guadagnati, ci sbandierano un progetto giovano che ci può portare a vincere in "2-3 anni" (cit.). E ora cedono il nostro giovane più forte? A questo punto giù la maschera.
> 
> Cito, mi pare, Sconcerti: "Non ho mai visto una squadra rafforzarsi vendendo."
> 
> ...



Ieri ha fatto un partitone, a prescindere dall'Israele in 10.


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ieri ha fatto un partitone, a prescindere dall'Israele in 10.



Non l'ho vista, probabilmente ha giocato benone, ma sono altre le prove che deve superare al Milan. Mi fido molto di lui, ma dubito che, ai blocchi di partenza, possa essere considerato titolare, sebbene pensi che potrà diventare importante durante la stagione.


----------



## folletto (9 Giugno 2013)

Per 40 milioni cash da reinvestire lo darei senza pensarci, per Tevez + 25 mln NON lo darei senza pensarci anche in questo caso. Prendere Tevez non ha senso, se proprio vogliono un campione davanti allora vendi Elsha per 40 cash, Boateng, Robinho (con i relativi ingaggi che escono dal bilancio) e vai a pagare la clausola per Cavani.


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Poi Sapona dietro le punte ci può stare; sta facendo grandi cose all'Europeo.


Ha giocato una sola partita, con gli avversari in 10 per buona parte della gara 
Poi stiamo parlando dell'europeo u21,eh.


----------



## ROQ (9 Giugno 2013)

a parte che ci potremmo farci dare Dzeko invece di tevez, ... sto guardando spagna germania u21.... tiago vale 18 sto mese.... per isco quanto vogliono..?


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2013)

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, Lunedì 10 Giugno:

Vertice del City ad Abu Dabi per l'ok dello sceicco all'offerta formulata per El Shaarawy (25 milioni più Tevez). E lo stesso Tevez, intanto, flirta con il Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Giugno 2013)

Mah, non so che dire, solo Gazza e CdS riportano queste voci di mercato.


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, Lunedì 10 Giugno:
> 
> Vertice del City ad Abu Dabi per l'ok dello sceicco all'offerta formulata per El Shaarawy (25 milioni più Tevez). E lo stesso Tevez, intanto, flirta con il Milan.



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, Lunedì 10 Giugno:
> 
> Vertice del City ad Abu Dabi per l'ok dello sceicco all'offerta formulata per El Shaarawy (25 milioni più Tevez). E lo stesso Tevez, intanto, flirta con il Milan.



Aspetto con ansia un'intervista a josè Alberti in cui lo stesso dichiara che Tevez andrà all'Inter perchè ci sono gli argentini e non al Milan per i troppi brasiliani.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Mario le news mettile in neretto come sempre no? Così non saltano all'occhio,


----------



## iceman. (10 Giugno 2013)

Io la butto ; teatrino 4.0 is coming.
Grazie per aver trattenuto elsharaawy, uno sforzo immenso


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, Lunedì 10 Giugno:
> 
> *Vertice del City ad Abu Dabi per l'ok dello sceicco all'offerta formulata per El Shaarawy (25 milioni più Tevez). E lo stesso Tevez, intanto, flirta con il Milan.*


.


----------



## robs91 (10 Giugno 2013)

sportmediaset:
*Galliani:Carlitos non mi tradisce*


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Giugno 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> sportmediaset:
> *Galliani:Carlitos non mi tradisce*



lo sentivo prima in radio. Dopo questa frase l'han chiesto se quindi allora vende Elsha? lui ha detto assolutamente no. 

La prima cosa che m'è venuta a mente allora è che sto teatrino sia per bloccare tevez ai gobbi... la frase Tevez non mi tradisce sennò non ha senso


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (10 Giugno 2013)

per 40 milioni cash si può fare. con 40 milioni prendi eriksen e strootman. in attacco lasci balo e il pazzo.


----------



## Ale (10 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, Lunedì 10 Giugno:
> 
> Vertice del City ad Abu Dabi per l'ok dello sceicco all'offerta formulata per El Shaarawy (25 milioni più Tevez). E lo stesso Tevez, intanto, flirta con il Milan.


ma facessero un offerta per il Milan..


----------



## Ale (10 Giugno 2013)

Galliani ha detto che elsha non si tocca.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Galliani ha detto che elsha non si tocca.



Lo disse anche per Kakà, Ibrahimovic, Thiago Silva..


----------



## Ale (10 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Lo disse anche per Kakà, Ibrahimovic, Thiago Silva..



per i grandi numeri dirà una volta la verità, no?


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

Non mi fido ma lo spero veramente che non lo vendano, tanto andrà via Robinho, diamo in prestito pure Petagna e ci prendiamo Carlitos dai, se facciamo cosi mi va bene.


----------



## robs91 (10 Giugno 2013)

Comunque è ufficiale,ci aspetta un nuovo teatrino infinito....


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Giugno 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Comunque è ufficiale,ci aspetta un nuovo teatrino infinito....



dove nel frattempo non faremo altro mercato


----------



## robs91 (10 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> dove nel frattempo non faremo altro mercato



esattamente.Che ce frega del centrocampo e della difesa tanto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> per i grandi numeri dirà una volta la verità, no?



A quei livelli, le frasi che dicono durante le interviste valgono meno di zero. Molto spesso sono frasi di circostanza.
In ogni caso non avrebbe mai potuto dire, il 10 giugno, che c'è una trattativa per cedere El Shaarawy; ne sarebbe conseguito un drastico calo d'immagine e soprattutto era uno scarso incentivo per gli abbonamenti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

Pensandoci su bene e molto chiaro che va via El, dai poi andiamo a mettere in panca o El o tevez visto che giochiamo a due punte ma dai non sta ne in cielo ne in terra, che schifo ci hanno rotto per un sacco di tempo proggetto proggetto e poi dopo una sola stagione già e crollato tutto vergogna.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Giugno 2013)

be se vendiamo robihno al santos e tevez costa davvero 15 milioni e l ingaggio non è un problema.....


----------



## Ale (10 Giugno 2013)

c'è anche l'interesse di passare i preliminari


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Giugno 2013)

elsha
balo 
tevez -------robihno
pazzini
niang
petagna.....bojan

sarò andato ma numeri alla mano,si potrebbe fare no?


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo il Corriere dello Sport Tevez è pronto a dire si al Milan per un triennale da 4 milioni.*


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> elsha
> balo
> tevez -------robihno
> pazzini
> ...



Difficile...secondo me per Robinho concediamo la lista gratuita. Pur di levarci lo stipendio...


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> be se vendiamo robihno al santos e tevez costa davvero 15 milioni e l ingaggio non è un problema.....


hai ragione, ma dove lo metti El Shaarawy? dai te lo vedi Berlusca-Galliani che prendono Tevez e lo pagano? Galliani ha speso belle parole per Tevez appena gli hanno detto ti diamo "gratis" tevez + 25 milioni per El Shaarawy te pensi che non abbia accettato, ormai e tutto deciso, io non mi faccio piu illussioni sono solo schifata.


----------



## Ale (10 Giugno 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> elsha
> balo
> tevez -------robihno
> pazzini
> ...



se di quelli consideri che: elsha e balo avranno 2 settimane di ferie extra per la cavolo di confederation, pazzini out, bojan e robinho che se ne vanno, praticamente avremmo solo niang disponibile al 100% per i preliminari


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Giugno 2013)

Non credo che Tevez arrivi senza cedere El Shaarawy.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Giugno 2013)

Diciamo che non sono d'accordo con l'operazione ma se per El Sharaawy mi danno Tevez e pure soldi, magari questi ultimi da reinvestire in un centrocampista, non mi strappo di certo i capelli. Sull'età non c'è neanche da discutere però vorrei sottolineare come Tevez compirà trenta anni soltanto il febbraio prossimo, vecchio non è, è nel pieno della sua maturità calcistica. Infine vorrei aggiungere che, qualora giocassimo con le due punte, una coppia Tevez-Balotelli sarebbe qualcosa di illegale, soprattutto considerato il livello della serie A.



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Lo disse anche per Kakà, Ibrahimovic, Thiago Silva..


Su Kakà com'era quella della lapide?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;205090 ha scritto:


> hai ragione, ma dove lo metti El Shaarawy? dai te lo vedi Berlusca-Galliani che prendono Tevez e lo pagano? Galliani ha speso belle parole per Tevez appena gli hanno detto ti diamo "gratis" tevez + 25 milioni per El Shaarawy te pensi che non abbia accettato, ormai e tutto deciso, io non mi faccio piu illussioni sono solo schifata.



no dai...sono sono convito che elsha non lo vendono ora,ok i soldi ma non avrebbe senso,è ancora all inizio della sua carriera,non ha ancora parlato di diventare il prox capitano del milan o una bandiera comunque scherzi a parte lui secondo me con montolivo balo al momento sono gli unici davvero incedibili.Se arrivasse tevez secondo me farebbe solo che bene nel senso che comumque stephan è ancora giovane non dobbiamo piazzarlo come titolare fisso sempre,siamo il milan in teoria dovremo avere le riserve adeguate ai titolari.Poi prevedo sarà un campionato duro.è giusto tagliare i rami secchi (boateng robihno su tutti)e prendere gente forte.Meglio avere 23 24 giocatori che 32 mediocri...magari riusciamo a prendere qualche milioncino da emmanuelson che sarebbe da piazzare.Servirebbe un acquisto per ruolo.io cmq che torniamo a giocare con trequartista alla ancelotti dopo aver fatto bene con il 433 non me lo vedo...avrei cercato di approffondire un 4 2 3 1 piuttosto...


----------



## Jaqen (10 Giugno 2013)

Vendendo ElSha scoppierebbe una vera rivolta.
Ibra, Sheva, Kakà avevano una certa età, e Thiago aveva comunque 26 anni e ci offrivano troppo per un difensore.
ElSha ha 20 anni..


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Giugno 2013)

Ma Tevez è un elefante che vuole scegliere il suo cimitero.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (10 Giugno 2013)

CE ne fossero di elefanti come lui...


----------



## 2515 (10 Giugno 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Vendendo ElSha scoppierebbe una vera rivolta.
> Ibra, Sheva, Kakà avevano una certa età, e Thiago aveva comunque 26 anni e ci offrivano troppo per un difensore.
> ElSha ha 20 anni..



Thiago aveva 28 anni..

Comunque se lo stipendio di Robinho lo diamo a Tevez, cediamo il brasiliano a 6 milioni circa e ne aggiungiamo altri 5 o 6 ce lo possiamo tranquillamente portare a casa senza alcun sacrificio eh.

Balotelli ed Elsha saranno stanchi per la confederation cup, Bojan e Robinho saranno andati via, ci rimane solo Niang al pieno della forma per giocare i preliminari. Avere Tevez nel gruppo sarebbe tutto un altro pianeta. E poi Tevez è uno che sa fare pure l'ala (come elsha lui stesso torna anche a fare il terzino quando serve, è un carro-armato), quindi in caso di necessità un attacco Elsha-Balo-Tevez come vi sembrerebbe? La difesa della juve la sfondiamo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> no dai...sono sono convito che elsha non lo vendono ora,ok i soldi ma non avrebbe senso,è ancora all inizio della sua carriera,non ha ancora parlato di diventare il prox capitano del milan o una bandiera comunque scherzi a parte lui secondo me con montolivo balo al momento sono gli unici davvero incedibili.Se arrivasse tevez secondo me farebbe solo che bene nel senso che comumque stephan è ancora giovane non dobbiamo piazzarlo come titolare fisso sempre,siamo il milan in teoria dovremo avere le riserve adeguate ai titolari.Poi prevedo sarà un campionato duro.è giusto tagliare i rami secchi (boateng robihno su tutti)e prendere gente forte.Meglio avere 23 24 giocatori che 32 mediocri...magari riusciamo a prendere qualche milioncino da emmanuelson che sarebbe da piazzare.Servirebbe un acquisto per ruolo.io cmq che torniamo a giocare con trequartista alla ancelotti dopo aver fatto bene con il 433 non me lo vedo...avrei cercato di approffondire un 4 2 3 1 piuttosto...



il tuo ragionamento non fa una pecca, io fino a 2/3 settimane ero convintissima che el sarebbe rimasto 1/2 stagioni ma dopo questo sono certa al 101% che si farà questo tipo di operazione, io non sono contraria a Tevez anzi ma non per El Shaarawy.


----------



## 2515 (10 Giugno 2013)

Tevez è in scadenza di contratto l'anno prossimo, vuole il milan, l'ingaggio non è un problema.. Ma secondo voi Galliani ha bisogno di vendere Elsha per prenderlo? Niente affatto. Se vuole ci facciamo un Tevez Balo Elsha in attacco tranquillamente.

Ipotizziamo questa formazione:
Abbiati
De Sciglio Zapata Mexes Constant
Montolivo De Jong
Tevez Saponara Elsha
Balo

Sia Elsha sia Tevez sono due che tornano fino in difesa, quindi c'è copertura totale, un attacco per me devastante con cui si può puntare allo scudo.


----------



## folletto (10 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport Tevez è pronto a dire si al Milan per un triennale da 4 milioni.*



credo sia una balla (vista la testata poi....) ma se fosse vero.......un pensierino.......


----------



## Brain84 (10 Giugno 2013)

Io se dovessi prendere Tevez, lo farei al posto di Robinho senza sacrificare il Faraone.


----------



## 2515 (10 Giugno 2013)

Tevez è in scadenza di contratto l'anno prossimo, vuole il milan, l'ingaggio non è un problema.. Ma secondo voi Galliani ha bisogno di vendere Elsha per prenderlo? Niente affatto. Se vuole ci facciamo un Tevez Balo Elsha in attacco tranquillamente.

Ipotizziamo questa formazione:
Abbiati
De Sciglio Zapata Mexes Constant
Montolivo De Jong
Tevez Saponara Elsha
Balo

Sia Elsha sia Tevez sono due che tornano fino in difesa, quindi c'è copertura totale, un attacco per me devastante con cui si può puntare allo scudo. Cedi Robinho e l'ingaggio lo dai a Tevez, aggiungi pochi milioni di tasca propria o quelli dalla cessione di un Nocerino ecco, ed è fatta.


----------



## Naruto98 (10 Giugno 2013)

Tevez è un giocatore devastante, ma ho come una sensazione che l'arrivo di tevez bruci elsha perchè silvio vuole il 4-3-1-2 e lì uno esclude l'altro per me


----------



## The Ripper (10 Giugno 2013)

Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni il Milan potrebbe portare in Italia Tevez senza dover rinunciare ad El Shaarawy. Le cessioni di Boateng e Robinho (e il non riscatto di Bojan) aprirebbero la strada all'argentino, sia per disponibilità di fondi, sia per tetto ingaggi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Giugno 2013)

Ammesso che Elsha rimanga,se vanno a spendere 15/20 milioni per Tevez quando difesa e centrocampo sono messi come sono,sono da internare.
Ah,"proggggieeetto gggiovini"


----------



## Butcher (10 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni il Milan potrebbe portare in Italia Tevez senza dover rinunciare ad El Shaarawy. Le cessioni di Boateng e Robinho (e il non riscatto di Bojan) aprirebbero la strada all'argentino, sia per disponibilità di fondi, sia per tetto ingaggi.



Ma speriamo cavolo.
Anche se il centrocampo grida ancora pietà.


----------



## Brain84 (10 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ammesso che Elsha rimanga,se vanno a spendere 15/20 milioni per Tevez quando difesa e centrocampo sono messi come sono,sono da internare.
> Ah,"proggggieeetto gggiovini"



Privandoti di Robinho e Bojan, almeno uno di livello serve per forza e Tevez lo prenderei a occhi chiusi. Ti fa fare un salto di qualità impressionante.


----------



## runner (10 Giugno 2013)

ragazzi sono solo titoli per fare vendere le copie che non si vendono in estate a campionato fermo....

Tevez non arriverà mai da noi in una trattativa che implichi la cessione del Faraone!!


----------



## Ale (10 Giugno 2013)

beh certo, meglio mr 0 gol come niang, che tevez. giusto?


----------



## The Ripper (10 Giugno 2013)

favorevolissimo all'acquisto di tevez se resta el shaarawy.
d'altronde tevez non costa più di 15mln (un anno e mezzo fa lo stavamo prendendo a 20).
cedendo boateng e robinho ci sono soldi per prenderlo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

p.s. ma a centrocampo? poli, de jong, montolivo, flamini.......


----------



## 2515 (10 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma speriamo cavolo.
> Anche se il centrocampo grida ancora pietà.



4-2-3-1 e non solo risolvi il problema ma lo scudetto rischi davvero di vincerlo.


----------



## iceman. (10 Giugno 2013)

Cristante in prima squadra.
Io nella trattativa inserirei boateng +10 milioni. 

Con le cessioni di robinho e nocerino (8/9 milioni in tutto ad essere ottimisti) si prende poli per 4 milioni, ne restano altri 4/5, un tentativo per marcelo lo farei anche se costa tipo una ventina

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Se arriva tevez facciamo il triplete


----------



## folletto (10 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> favorevolissimo all'acquisto di tevez se resta el shaarawy.
> d'altronde tevez non costa più di 15mln (un anno e mezzo fa lo stavamo prendendo a 20).
> cedendo boateng e robinho ci sono soldi per prenderlo.
> 
> ...



Già, devi cedere per forza qualcuno per fare un buon acquisto in mezzo al campo (con Nocerino alzi poca grana), arriverà Cristante in prima squadra ma non basta. Si può vendere Abate bene, ma mancherebbe un terzino. Quindi o tirano fuori dei soldi "extra" o bisogna inventarsi qualcosa


----------



## Jaqen (10 Giugno 2013)

Tevez è fortissimo... magari raga...


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Giugno 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Privandoti di Robinho e Bojan, almeno uno di livello serve per forza e Tevez lo prenderei a occhi chiusi. Ti fa fare un salto di qualità impressionante.



Con Robihno e Bojan non ricavi nulla,quindi Tevez costerebbe molto al nostro risicato budget.Io spenderei le cifre "grosse" su centrocampo e difesa,per poi al limite cercare qualche affare per l'attacco,sennò siamo punto e a capo.
Che poi,rifiutare un'offertona per Elsha per poi fargli fare panchina a Tevez non ha molto senso.


----------



## Graxx (10 Giugno 2013)

Tevez non cedendo Elsha e a cifre ragionevoli lo prenderei...per cifre ragionevoli intendo max 6 milioni pagabili in tot rate al city e lo stesso stipendio di robinho ceduto in brasile...ma il modulo per far coesistere poi tutti questi attaccanti??? 4-2-3-1 ???

Montolivo De Jong
Cerci Tevez Eslha
Balotelli

sarebbe troppo???


----------



## Brain84 (10 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Con Robihno e Bojan non ricavi nulla,quindi Tevez costerebbe molto al nostro risicato budget.Io spenderei le cifre "grosse" su centrocampo e difesa,per poi al limite cercare qualche affare per l'attacco,sennò siamo punto e a capo.
> Che poi,rifiutare un'offertona per Elsha per poi fargli fare panchina a Tevez non ha molto senso.



come si diceva poco sopra, con il 4-2-3-1 Tevez potrebbe coesistere con ElSha e Balotelli senza problemi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Giugno 2013)

Se arriva Tevez e non a via El Shaarawy non so come possano coesistere Carlitos, El Sha e Balo nel 4-3-1-2. 
Per me comunque ha senso rinunciare al Faraone per Tevez; quest'ultimo con Balotelli formerebbe una coppia devastante. E poi avremmo 25 milioni da investire nel mercato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> beh certo, meglio mr 0 gol come niang, che tevez. giusto?



Niang è da mandare in prestito da qualche parte.


----------



## franko1986 (10 Giugno 2013)

El Shaarawy, in un'intervista rilasciata a Repubblica dichiara: *"Non penso proprio che andrò via dal Milan. Sono lusingato dall'interessamento del City, ma io voglio restare nel grande club in cui mi trovo benissimo e al quale mi sento legato. Al Milan ho sempre sentito e sento la totale fiducia da parte di tutti: della società, di Allegri, che mi ha lanciato e incoraggiato, e dei compagni. Se sono qui in Nazionale, lo devo anche a loro"*.


----------



## Graxx (10 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se arriva Tevez e non a via El Shaarawy non so come possano coesistere Carlitos, El Sha e Balo nel 4-3-1-2.
> Per me comunque ha senso rinunciare al Faraone per Tevez; quest'ultimo con Balotelli formerebbe una coppia devastante. E poi avremmo 25 milioni da investire nel mercato.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Io non penso che quei soldi vengano reinvestiti....


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

speriamo stephan non te ne andare


----------



## folletto (10 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se arriva Tevez e non a via El Shaarawy non so come possano coesistere Carlitos, El Sha e Balo nel 4-3-1-2.
> Per me comunque ha senso rinunciare al Faraone per Tevez; quest'ultimo con Balotelli formerebbe una coppia devastante. *E poi avremmo 25 milioni da investire nel mercato*.



Io non ci spererei troppo


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2013)

Adriano *Galliani*, intercettato da Sportmediaset a bordo della crociera rossonera, ha parlato di El Shaarawy e di Tevez:"*Carlitos non mi tradisce*": E mostra un* sms* ricevuto dall'agente di Tevez poche ore prima. E continua:"Carlitos mi piace perchè è cattivo. *L'ingaggio*? Con Tevez non ci sono problemi. Se ne va *El Shaarawy?* E chi lo ha detto? Il Faraone non si muove! Per Boateng non c'è nessuna offerta".


----------



## Graxx (10 Giugno 2013)

cmq ho letto che tevez costerebbe relativamente poco...non assolutamente 15\20 mln...ma sui 6\8 mln...andrebbe a sostituire sia come costo del cartellino sia come ingaggio robinho secondo me...


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Giugno 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> come si diceva poco sopra, con il 4-2-3-1 Tevez potrebbe coesistere con ElSha e Balotelli senza problemi



Guarda,con me sfondi una porta aperta,la mia opinione si basa sulle dichiarazioni che porterebbero al 4-3-1-2.
Continuo però a ritenere prioritario un centrocampista forte.


----------



## Ale (10 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se arriva Tevez e non a via El Shaarawy non so come possano coesistere Carlitos, El Sha e Balo nel 4-3-1-2.
> Per me comunque ha senso rinunciare al Faraone per Tevez; quest'ultimo con Balotelli formerebbe una coppia devastante. E poi avremmo 25 milioni da investire nel mercato.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...


esatto.


----------



## 2515 (10 Giugno 2013)

Tevez per me se arriva senza cessioni di elsha significa attacco a tre punte. Secondo me Berlusca sarebbe non poco tentato dall'accettare le tre punte con un trio simile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Giugno 2013)

Beh, se così stanno le cose cominciamo a ragionare.

Ma dubito che il Faraone non sia incluso nella trattativa, non sarà certo una dichiarazione di Galliani in crociera a togliermi le brutte sensazioni...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Giugno 2013)

Che poi mi domando perchè il City deve fare sempre piaceri al Milan prima con Balotelli e ora con Tevez quando poi noi invece per El Shaarawy gli sbattiamo la porta in faccia?
Anche per questo per me Tevez e il Faraone rientrano nella stessa trattativa.


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adriano *Galliani*, intercettato da Sportmediaset a bordo della crociera rossonera, ha parlato di El Shaarawy e di Tevez:"*Carlitos non mi tradisce*": E mostra un* sms* ricevuto dall'agente di Tevez poche ore prima. E continua:"Carlitos mi piace perchè è cattivo. *L'ingaggio*? Con Tevez non ci sono problemi. Se ne va *El Shaarawy?* E chi lo ha detto? Il Faraone non si muove! Per Boateng non c'è nessuna offerta".



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

Ha detto non penso che vado via, non scaccia proprio la cessione mah.


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Giugno 2013)

tevez sarebbe un grandissimo colpo...se gestiamo intelligentemente le cessioni lo possiamo prendere anche evitando di cedere el shaarawy che è assolutamente da tenere!in caso di acquisto dell'apache diciamo pure addio ad un grande colpo a centrocampo ma c'è da dire che con quei tre in avanti,in italia, spacchi tutto


----------



## folletto (10 Giugno 2013)

Un attacco Elsha-Tevez-Balo + un centrocampista / mezzala come si deve..........ma temo proprio che se arriva Tevez 

 con Monto, DeJong, Poli in mezzo con giganteschi GRAZIE al presidente per l'immenso sacrificio fatto per prendere Carlitos e tenere il Faraone


----------



## Jino (10 Giugno 2013)

Tevez a 29 anni, nel pieno della sua carriera, ti farebbe fare un'enorme passo avanti per il presente. Magari arrivasse.


----------



## Albijol (10 Giugno 2013)

Io sarei pure favorevole a Tevez, ma SAPPIAMO TUTTI che con i 15 milioni spesi per lui sarebbero finiti i soldi per il calciomercato.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (10 Giugno 2013)

Tevez-El Shaarawy-Balotelli-Pazzini
Quattro per due posti
Niang come outsider


----------



## Ale (10 Giugno 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Tevez-El Shaarawy-Balotelli-Pazzini
> Quattro per due posti
> Niang come outsider



niang ha bisogno di giocare sempre, deve andare in prestito, magari al genoa


----------



## Albijol (10 Giugno 2013)

Balo
Elsha Sapo/Honda Tevez
Monto De Jong
Sarebbe tanta roba col 4-2-3-1. Col 4-2-3-1 invece ci sarebbero diversi problemi e nomi eccellenti potrebbero rimanere fuori


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Giugno 2013)

sì va beh li teniamo tutti... balotelli, el sha, tevez, niang, pazzini, matri, petagna... un top club potrebbe anche gestirli tutti, ma noi che abbiamo sempre il bilancio a rischio... e non abbiamo ancora ceduto robinho


----------



## MisterBet (10 Giugno 2013)

Se prendiamo Tevez, mi accontento pure di Poli e Kucka a centrocampo...ragà ElShaarawy Balotelli Tevez nel mediocre campionato italiano...a cc possiamo metterci anche due ragazzi del forum accanto a Montolivo...


----------



## Tobi (10 Giugno 2013)

Mamma mia se arriva l'apache.. che bomba con Balo ed ElSha


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Se prendiamo Tevez, mi accontento pure di Poli e Kucka a centrocampo...ragà ElShaarawy Balotelli Tevez nel mediocre campionato italiano...a cc possiamo metterci anche due ragazzi del forum accanto a Montolivo...



questo sì, assolutamente...


----------



## prebozzio (10 Giugno 2013)

Tevez è finito, meglio puntare su Niang e Saponara. E con tutti i soldi che prende di ingaggio ci paghiamo il cartellino di un buon difensore o centrocampista, senza pensare al cartellino


----------



## Jino (10 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> niang ha bisogno di giocare sempre, deve andare in prestito, magari al genoa



Tevez arriverebbe solo nel momento in cui Robinho venisse ceduto. Liberarsi dell'ingaggio del brasiliano è la regola prima per poter prendere un altro giocatore con un ingaggio importante, appunto come quello dell'argentino. 

Quindi non vedo in cosa Niang verrebbe toccato, il francese rimane di certo, non è condizionato dal possibile arrivo di Tevez, a maggior ragione visto che Pazzini è out parecchi mesi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Tevez è finito, meglio puntare su Niang e Saponara. E con tutti i soldi che prende di ingaggio ci paghiamo il cartellino di un buon difensore o centrocampista, senza pensare al cartellino



Sul fatto che sia finito non sono tanto d'accordo, ha 29 anni, è uno grintosissimo e sono convinto che cambiando aria darebbe tutto, perlomeno per 1-2 annate. Poi chiaro sia una spesa fine a se stessa, perchè poi nel giro di 2-3 anni lo regali in sudamerica. Ma per il presente è un colpaccio, con tutto il rispetto per il domani di Niang, che ad oggi non è da Milan, ma con ogni probabilità lo sarà un domani.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2013)

Ma a Tevez chi glielo farebbe fare di dimezzarsi e oltre lo stipendio? Secondo me il problema non si pone, i soldi della cessione di Robinho non verrano reinvestit. Per il semplice fatto che non ci saranno...


----------



## prebozzio (10 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sul fatto che sia finito non sono tanto d'accordo, ha 29 anni, è uno grintosissimo e sono convinto che cambiando aria darebbe tutto, perlomeno per 1-2 annate. Poi chiaro sia una spesa fine a se stessa, perchè poi nel giro di 2-3 anni lo regali in sudamerica. Ma per il presente è un colpaccio, con tutto il rispetto per il domani di Niang, che ad oggi non è da Milan, ma con ogni probabilità lo sarà un domani.


Se vogliamo un Milan che giochi meglio non serve Tevez. Mettere quei soldi su Obiang, Nainggolan, Gomez sì... se vuoi il super acquisto provi con Verratti.


----------



## Ale (10 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tevez arriverebbe solo nel momento in cui Robinho venisse ceduto. Liberarsi dell'ingaggio del brasiliano è la regola prima per poter prendere un altro giocatore con un ingaggio importante, appunto come quello dell'argentino.
> 
> Quindi non vedo in cosa Niang verrebbe toccato, il francese rimane di certo, non è condizionato dal possibile arrivo di Tevez, a maggior ragione visto che Pazzini è out parecchi mesi.
> 
> ...



ovviamente l'arrivo di tevez non dipende dalla permanenza di niang bensi dalla partenza di robinho, ma niang puo' stare a fare la riserva al milan, è giovane deve andare a giocare


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Giugno 2013)

Ora arriva Tevez senza cedere Elsha??? Non ci credo, cioè un attacco Tevez-Balo-Elsha sarebbe disumano e non ci farebbero iscrivere al campionato di serie A.


----------



## 2515 (10 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo un Milan che giochi meglio non serve Tevez. Mettere quei soldi su Obiang, Nainggolan, Gomez sì... se vuoi il super acquisto provi con Verratti.



Verratti costa 40 milioni, aggiungici la concorrenza e il fatto che ancelotti lo vorrà al real madrid. Obiang mi chiedo perché non abbia provato a prenderlo nessuno, Gomez è una prima punta d'area, abbiamo già balo-pazzini-petagna e se vuoi pure tevez se lo prendiamo per quel ruolo. Tevez sa fare prima, seconda punta e ala. Nainggolan Allegri non fa che volerlo ma se preferiscono prendergli kucka perché trattare col giocattolaro è più semplice mica è colpa sua. Con Tevez in attacco se schieri un 4-2-3-1 e Saponara trequartista centrale a smistare palla fai quello che vuoi in attacco. Tevez potrebbe pure fare il numero 10 volendo, non è solo un bomber (1 gol ogni 2 tiri)


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2013)

Cioè sms, Galliani che si sbilancia...

Al via al nuovo teatro. Ora fine al 2 settembre a parlare di tevez al Milan.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Giugno 2013)

Premettendo che sono 10 anni che voglio Tevez al Milan sono spiazzato, spiazzatissimo.


Elsha Tevez e Balotelli *non* possono giocare insieme, è il modo migliore per far svalutare e non far crescere più il faraone.


O si punta su di lui come titolare o lo si cede.


Bho.


----------



## Marilson (10 Giugno 2013)

ergo, via el shaarawi. Si punta sul trequartista. Se trovi uno che vale la metà di un Rui Costa, per dire, Balotelli e Tevez ti garantiscono 50 gol.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Premettendo che sono 10 anni che voglio Tevez al Milan sono spiazzato, spiazzatissimo.
> 
> 
> Elsha Tevez e Balotelli *non* possono giocare insieme, è il modo migliore per far svalutare e non far crescere più il faraone.
> ...



Cioè, sono d'accordo con te. C'è da preoccuparsi? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Marilson ha scritto:


> ergo, via el shaarawi. Si punta sul trequartista. Se trovi uno che vale la metà di un Rui Costa, per dire, Balotelli e Tevez ti garantiscono 50 gol.



Con Tevez-Balotelli sinceramente non mi strappo i capelli se va via il Faraone.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Giugno 2013)

comunque non so se avete capito l'idea quale sarebbe.
se non cedono el Shaarawy, Tevez va a coprire il ruolo di trequartista, ruolo in cui ha giocato anche quest'anno, muovendosi dietro la punta. E' un giocatore che aiuta molto il centrocampo, e con lui ed el Shaarawy avremmo una coppia di attaccanti moderni capaci di fare entrambe le fasi. 
Sarebbe un acquisto clamoroso.
*In pratica si pensa a Tevez invece che Diamanti... tutto qui.*

p.s un giocatore finito non va in doppia cifra in Premier League sia con i gol che con gli assist. Non scherziamo proprio...


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2013)

Laudisa comunque è un drago, è?


----------



## The Ripper (10 Giugno 2013)

Montolivo-De Jong- X (Poli?)
Tevez
Balotelli-El Shaarawy

siamo competitivi anche per la Champions... e non scherzo.


----------



## sion (10 Giugno 2013)

ma poi perche' non potrebbero coesistere i 3 davanti non si capisce..tevez puo' tranquillamente fare il 10


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Giugno 2013)

Secondo Laudisa la trattativa per lo scambio El Shaarawy- Tevez piu 25 milioni è ben avviata. 
Previsto un vertice ad Abu Dhabi tra i vertici del City per dare inizio alla fase operativa dell'operazione.


----------



## Brain84 (10 Giugno 2013)

Con Tevez ci mettiamo al pari della Juve, il problema è avere la fase difensiva granitica e Montolivo/Poli al 100%. Con un centrocampo a 2 + Tevez e il Faraone che rientrano, possiamo tranquillamente puntare al campionato come minimo


----------



## Lollo7zar (10 Giugno 2013)

Teatrino a breve foto in ristorante, si andrà avanti fino a settembre poi nada


----------



## korma (10 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kakà, Shevchenko, Silva son stati pacchi(Ibra purtroppo non poteva esserlo e poi gliel'hanno tirato appresso ma non c'entrava niente, di fatto la trattativa era per Silva), quindi il problema non è che cedano El Sharaawy, secondo me se lo faranno sarà perché sarà giusto farlo, ma il problema è con chi verrà sostituito.



Silva equivale ad un pacco? ...come il pacco di Rocco per una donna...tanta roba.


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2013)

Comunque, siamo stati noi i primi a fare il nome di Tevez 

Questa volta credo che arriverà sul serio. Quella foto (ed i relativi sfottò) Galliani se l'è legata al dito. 

Poi bisogna vedere se arriverà per soldi cash, o attraverso lo scambio con El Shaarawy.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Giugno 2013)

Prendessimo Tevez, sarebbe chiaro che 1) non arriverebbe nessun altro titolare, e 2) da qui a un anno qualche big verrebbe ceduto.
E' chiaro che in questa serie A un attacco composto da Tevez, El Sha e Balotelli ti garantirebbe almeno il 3° posto facile (massimo il 2°), però tutto ciò vorrebbe dire continuare con gli Abate, i Costant, i Muntari, i De Jong e i Flamini quasi sempre in campo, e con gente così dietro farebbe fatica anche Messi....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, siamo stati noi i primi a fare il nome di Tevez
> 
> Questa volta credo che arriverà sul serio. Quella foto (ed i relativi sfottò) Galliani se l'è legata al dito.
> 
> *Poi bisogna vedere se arriverà per soldi cash, o attraverso lo scambio con El Shaarawy*.



Basta che arrivi.


----------



## iceman. (10 Giugno 2013)

Ahahah pellegatti ha detto che con quei 20/25 milioni ci compriamo fabregas, e che tevez se resta elsha lo paghiamo tipo 20 milioni.ROTFL


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2013)

Fabregas può restare dov'è. Con Tevez davanti e Verratti a centrocampo questa squadra farebbe un balzo in avanti mostruoso.


----------



## iceman. (10 Giugno 2013)

Immagino che arrivera' il 2 settembre, se arrivera'.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Giugno 2013)

per me tevez lo ammortizzi vendendo Robinho... se cedi elsha non è assolutamente per prendere tevez. Come ingaggio prenderà lo stesso che ha binho, e come cartellino sarà da spenderci 3-4 milioni in + di quello che incassi da bombolotto


anche di marzio ha scritto più o meno le stesse cose del mio pensiero


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2013)

Tevez è un attaccante, al limite una seconda punta, ma non un esterno offensivo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ahahah pellegatti ha detto che con quei 20/25 milioni ci compriamo fabregas, e che tevez se resta elsha lo paghiamo tipo 20 milioni.ROTFL



Pellegatti andrebbe censurato per le vaccate che dice.


----------



## iceman. (10 Giugno 2013)

Ma Verratti costa piu" di 25 milioni e se torna in italia al 98% lo fara' alla juve.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabregas può restare dov'è. Con Tevez davanti e Verratti a centrocampo questa squadra farebbe un balzo in avanti mostruoso.



galliani ha ricevuto pure una chiamata da leonardo , secondo pellegatti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Giugno 2013)

Se riuscissero a dare anche un po' di qualità al centrocampo, eliminando certi roiti che insultano la nostra storia centenaria, e con Tevez in attacco, non vedo proprio nessun problema a lottare per lo scudetto con la Juve.

Ma il solo Tevez non serve a nulla, anzi rende ancora più evidente lo squilibrio qualitativo nei vari reparti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabregas può restare dov'è. Con Tevez davanti e Verratti a centrocampo questa squadra farebbe un balzo in avanti mostruoso.


Troppo entusiasmo... per me alla fine venderanno El per Tevez... fine delle operazioni. Per me già se arrivasse Tevez tenendo El Shaarawy sarebbe grasso che cola. Comunque Tevez e El Shaarawy insieme per me potrebbe creare equivoci tattici. Voglio dire, Tevez non è un esterno.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Giugno 2013)

eeeh Verratti... vabbè dai.
15mln per Tevez..il resto del mercato saranno operazioni in stile Poli.


p.s. voglio vedere se i giornali mi copiano la notizia di Tevez invece che Diamanti trequartista dietro balotelli ed el shaarawy.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> galliani ha ricevuto pure una chiamata da leonardo , secondo pellegatti


Skincats


----------



## The Ripper (10 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Troppo entusiasmo... per me alla fine venderanno El per Tevez... fine delle operazioni. Per me già se arrivasse Tevez tenendo El Shaarawy sarebbe grasso che cola. Comunque Tevez e El Shaarawy insieme per me potrebbe creare equivoci tattici. Voglio dire, Tevez non è un esterno.



però è un trequartista


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> eeeh Verratti... vabbè dai.
> 15mln per Tevez..il resto del mercato saranno operazioni in stile Poli.
> 
> 
> p.s. voglio vedere se i giornali mi copiano la notizia di Tevez invece che Diamanti trequartista dietro balotelli ed el shaarawy.


Può darsi, andrebbe pure bene, il problema è che El Shaarawy non è una seconda punta.


----------



## jaws (10 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Tevez è un attaccante, al limite una seconda punta, ma non un esterno offensivo.



Però può essere un trequartista


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

Nasotti su El Shaarawy e Tevez a Sky:"*E' una prima apertura importante che dice che la trattativa con l'entourage è avanzata*, i rapporti cordiali nati in quel gennaio si sono mantenuti. Ieri sera alle 21.11 sul cellulare di Galliani c'era una chiamata con l'agente di Tevez,* l'operazione sembra molto avanti*. Ora vediamo cosa dice Mansour.* La novità è che sarà scorporata dalla vicenda El Shaarawy, non si tocca*, lo ha detto all'1:15 sulla nave. Questo aspetto è molto importante nella vicenda Tevez, mette il Milan molto avanti. "


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> però è un trequartista


Sì potrebbe giocare anche trequartista volendo.

Tuttavia è un trequartista più col vizio del gol, cioè la sua propensione è quella, quella di cercare la via della rete. Personalmente lo vedo meglio accanto a Balotelli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Giugno 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> Silva equivale ad un pacco? ...come il pacco di Rocco per una donna...tanta roba.


Ripeto, la tenuta fisica non mi convince, poi chiaro sia un fenomeno se sta bene. Anche Nesta o Puyol restano dei fenomeni se stanno bene.



Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, siamo stati noi i primi a fare il nome di Tevez
> 
> *Questa volta credo che arriverà sul serio*. Quella foto (ed i relativi sfottò) Galliani se l'è legata al dito.
> 
> Poi bisogna vedere se arriverà per soldi cash, o attraverso lo scambio con El Shaarawy.


Dici? In ogni caso credo sia un danno avere Balotelli, Tevez ed El Sharaawy per soltanto due posti da punta.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì potrebbe giocare anche trequartista volendo.


......Tevez
Balotelli-El Sharaawy
Boh


----------



## Re Ricardo (10 Giugno 2013)

A questo punto la gazzetta non si è inventata nulla. Nemmeno la trattativa el shaarawy, per quanto galliani neghi.


----------



## 2515 (10 Giugno 2013)

Tevez può fare pure l'esterno, l'avete visto tutti quanto corre, torna persino a fare il terzino a volte, è polivalente. Inoltre può fare pure il trequartista perché ha la visione di gioco da 10.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Può darsi, andrebbe pure bene, il problema è che El Shaarawy non è una seconda punta.



con balotelli affianco e Tevez a lanciarlo in profondità e ad aprigli gli spazi, anche io potrei andare a fare la seconda punta.
Anzi, più vicino all'area el Sha si può esaltare.



Comunque Tevez quest'anno, a parte 6 o 7 partite, ha giocato da trequartista dietro la punta. E' un 10 perfetto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ripeto, la tenuta fisica non mi convince, poi chiaro sia un fenomeno se sta bene. Anche Nesta o Puyol restano dei fenomeni se stanno bene.
> 
> 
> Dici? In ogni caso credo sia un danno avere Balotelli, Tevez ed El Sharaawy per soltanto due posti da punta.
> ...


Dirò una bestemmia, però sarebbe meglio vendere El Shaarawy a quel punto e prendere un vero trequartista... ad esempio Isco e fai:
------Isco
Tevez-----Balotelli


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

*Tevez può arrivare, El Shaaarawy non parte, la Juventus non molla

Di Marzio*


----------



## iceman. (10 Giugno 2013)

Ieri ho scritto che laudisa frequenta gli ambienti di biscardi crudeli etc..
ritiro tutto, mi son confuso con un altro, porta gli occhiali ma non ricordo il nome.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> con balotelli affianco e Tevez a lanciarlo in profondità e ad aprigli gli spazi, anche io potrei andare a fare la seconda punta.
> Anzi, più vicino all'area el Sha si può esaltare.
> 
> 
> ...


Sì lo so che Tevez ha giocato soprattutto da trequartista. Ha fatto anche una buona stagione. 
Le mie perplessità continuano a essere su El Shaarawy seconda punta: tutte le volte che è stato impiegato in quel ruolo ha fatto tremendamente fatica.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Giugno 2013)

secondo me dopo l ultima intervista che ho letto di elsha...sarà lui i trequartista con balo e magari dio magari carlitos davanti......inizia a sollevarmi da terra...sarebbe devastante


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dirò una bestemmia, però sarebbe meglio vendere El Shaarawy a quel punto e prendere un vero trequartista... ad esempio Isco e fai:
> ------Isco
> Tevez-----Balotelli


No, ti capisco perfettamente, è quello che scrivevo sopra a Mario. Sarebbe delittuoso avere per due ruoli di punta Tevez, Balotelli ed El Sharaawy. In una serie A come questa, però, un attacco Tevez-El Sha-Balo, anche col primo trequartista e il secondo seconda punta, sarebbe platino misto ad avorio. L'attacco avrebbe una qualità tale che la linea mediana potrebbe essere tranquillamente Montolivo-De Jong-Poli, forse anche per questo vogliono concentrarsi su Tevez dato che, a quanto ho capito, De Jong e Montolivo saranno effettivamente i due titolari della prossima stagione.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Giugno 2013)

secondo me dopo l ultima intervista che ho letto di elsha...sarà lui i trequartista con balo e magari dio magari carlitos davanti......inizio a sollevarmi da terra...sarebbe devastante!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Giugno 2013)

*Se Elsha non sarà sacrificato* sono favorevolissimo a Tevez,ma pagheremo,per l'ennesimo anno,la tassa "centrocampo scarso".


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

Io l'ho sempre detto che la gazzetta sul milan ci becca sempre, spero che all'ultimo non rientri Stephan.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;205290 ha scritto:


> *Tevez può arrivare, El Shaaarawy non parte, la Juventus non molla
> 
> Di Marzio*



Non credo che danno via El Shaarawy per Tevez. Penso che più probabile che arrivi l'argentino. Tevez va in scadenza quanto volete che vali?
Poi un'altra cosa. Tevez viene per sostituire Robinho e Bojan oltre al fatto che Pazzini è out. Viene per 3 giocatori diciamo, se danno via El significherebbe andare a prendere un altro attaccante. Non ha senso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> secondo me dopo l ultima intervista che ho letto di elsha...sarà lui i trequartista con balo e magari dio magari carlitos davanti......inizia a sollevarmi da terra...sarebbe devastante



uhm non credo, Galliani ha detto che sarà o Saponara o Boateng


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ieri ho scritto che laudisa frequenta gli ambienti di biscardi crudeli etc..
> ritiro tutto, mi son confuso con un altro, porta gli occhiali ma non ricordo il nome.



Santini dici???


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non credo che danno via El Shaarawy per Tevez. Penso che più probabile che arrivi l'argentino. Tevez va in scadenza quanto volete che vali?
> Poi un'altra cosa. Tevez viene per sostituire Robinho e Bojan oltre al fatto che Pazzini è out. Viene per 3 giocatori diciamo, se danno via El significherebbe andare a prendere un altro attaccante. Non ha senso.


boh non so ho paura :S la gazzetta ha lanciato la "bomba" di TEvez e galliani ha praticamente confermato su TEvez.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, ti capisco perfettamente, è quello che scrivevo sopra a Mario. Sarebbe delittuoso avere per due ruoli di punta Tevez, Balotelli ed El Sharaawy. In una serie A come questa, però, un attacco Tevez-El Sha-Balo, anche col primo trequartista e il secondo seconda punta, sarebbe platino misto ad avorio. L'attacco avrebbe una qualità tale che la linea mediana potrebbe essere tranquillamente Montolivo-De Jong-Poli, forse anche per questo vogliono concentrarsi su Tevez dato che, a quanto ho capito, De Jong e Montolivo saranno effettivamente i due titolari della prossima stagione.


Dai nomi il trio Balotelli-Tevez-El Shaarawy è tantissima roba, poi bisogna vedere sul campo. Certo i tre presi singolarmente sono veramente forti, soprattutto i primi due, poi bisogna vedere la loro coesistenza effettiva.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Giugno 2013)

Troppo entusiasmo bagai... dimenticate che Tevez per venire al mila deve dimezzarsi lo stipendio


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Santini dici???


Santini non ne prende una manco per sbaglio.


----------



## iceman. (10 Giugno 2013)

sisi santini. Quello che spara le bombe ahah


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Troppo entusiasmo bagai... dimenticate che Tevez per venire al mila deve dimezzarsi lo stipendio


Zitto gufo, prendiamo pure Fabregas o Verratti oltre a Tevez


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Troppo entusiasmo bagai... dimenticate che Tevez per venire al mila deve dimezzarsi lo stipendio



Galliani ha detto che non ci sono problemi, si è abbastanza sbilanciato vediamo, beh ovvio se arriva da "solo" lo voglio, ma se deve arrivare in cambio del faraone spero salti tutto.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2013)

Tevez potrebbe venire solo se cedessimo Robinho a zero e Boateng bene. E alla svelta, magari...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Giugno 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Troppo entusiasmo bagai... dimenticate che Tevez per venire al mila deve dimezzarsi lo stipendio


Carlitos non tradisce


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tevez potrebbe venire solo se cedessimo Robinho a zero e Boateng bene. E alla svelta, magari...



Beh per Robinho vogliono 8/10 milioni, ora il Santos non ha scuse di soldi vista la cessione di Neymar, Boateng lo valutano 15 milioni, credo che i soldi arrivano almeno spero.


----------



## Dexter (10 Giugno 2013)

sia Tevez che Elsha possono fare i trequartisti,non vedo il problema. E quando manca uno dei tre gioca Saponara. 
con questi 3 davanti io credo che a centrocampo vadano bene anche i soli Poli e Kucka...con il ritorno di De Jong sarebbe un centrocampo discreto,seppur di bassa qualità.


----------



## Lollo7zar (10 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabregas può restare dov'è. Con Tevez davanti e Verratti a centrocampo questa squadra farebbe un balzo in avanti mostruoso.



verratti??? Dove??? Mi sono perso qualcosa?


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;205322 ha scritto:


> Beh per Robinho vogliono 8/10 milioni, ora il Santos non ha scuse di soldi vista la cessione di Neymar, Boateng lo valutano 15 milioni, credo che i soldi arrivano almeno spero.



Questo Robinho a un anno dalla scadenza non se lo comprerebberro neanche gli sceicchi. Bastano 4.5 mln per andare in minusvalenza...


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2013)

------?-----
De sciglio---?----Meces---Costant
Montolivo---Poli---Saponara
---------Tevez------
Balotelli------------El 

Ecco sarebbe una rosa da scudetto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> ------?-----
> De sciglio---?----Meces---Costant
> Montolivo---Poli---Saponara
> ---------Tevez------
> ...


Inverti le posizioni di Montolivo e Poli, poi su Saponara bisogna vedere se si adatta...


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Giugno 2013)

Mmmmh, sicuramente la situazione si fa interessante.

Io ho notato che, nelle ultime stagioni, quando Galliani non parla per giorni (come non ha fatto fino a ieri) è perchè c'è qualcosa che bolle in pentola, quindi credo che su Tevez qualcosa di vero ci sia. Non so se l'operazione è vincolata a El Shaarawy o no però.

Non sottovalutiamo una cosa: sia Tevez che Balotelli hanno giocato, anche se non lo preferiscono, da esterno destro in un 4-2-3-1. Potrebbero alternarsi. Oppure, come dice [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION], Tevez potrebbe giocare dietro e El Shaarawy o Balotelli, o il Faraone dietro agli altri due. C'è da aspettare e vedere, anche se, spero, non vada comunque via El Shaarawy in nessun caso.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Inverti le posizioni di Montolivo e Poli, poi su Saponara bisogna vedere se si adatta...



Pare che la prossima volta, Saponara giocherà al posto di Insigne come esterno sinistro nell'under 21. I moduli contano fino ad un certo punto, il Milan quest'anno ha giocato con 4-3-3 come numeri ma era un 4-5-1


----------



## The Ripper (10 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> ------?-----
> De sciglio---?----Meces---Costant
> Montolivo---Poli---Saponara
> ---------Tevez------
> ...



non puoi tenere in panca de jong. non il Milan.
con quel centrocampo lì ti segnano 7 gol a partita


Abbiati
De Sciglio-Mexes-Zapata-Constant
Poli-de Jong-Montolivo
Tevez
Balotelli-el Shaarawy

è più realistica ed equilibrata.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> ------?-----
> De sciglio---?----Meces---Costant
> Montolivo---Poli---Saponara
> ---------Tevez------
> ...



non puoi tenere in panca de jong. non il Milan.
con quel centrocampo lì ti segnano 7 gol a partita


Abbiati
De Sciglio-Mexes-Zapata-Constant
Poli-de Jong-Montolivo
Tevez
Balotelli-el Shaarawy

è più realistica ed equilibrata.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non puoi tenere in panca de jong. non il Milan.
> con quel centrocampo lì ti segnano 7 gol a partita
> 
> 
> ...


De Jong viene da uno stop di 1 anno, ci mettera un pò a tornare a giocare in modo decente, se vuoi mettere un falegname, metti Flamini toh

E comunque El shaarawy e Tevez sono giocatori capaci di fare entrambi le fasi. In fase di non possesso avremmo solo Balotelli in avanti. Ergo non penso che prendermo 7 gol.


----------



## -Lionard- (10 Giugno 2013)

Tevez mi piace molto come giocatore, anche e soprattutto a livello caratteriale, e sarei contentissimo di vederlo al Milan ma non riesco a capire come potrebbe convivere con El Sharaawy. Come trequartista lo escludo e non penso che il faraone possa rendere in quel ruolo nonostante due anni fa abbia dichiarato di voler giocare in quella posizione. Tevez esterno ha già giocato ma credo che sarebbe uno spreco farlo partire lontano dalla porta. Per la stessa ragione farei fatica a spostare a destra Balotelli per posizionare al centro Carlitos. Insomma non mi convince tatticamente la mossa di aggiungere l'argentino senza vendere nessuno, soprattutto nell'ottica 4-3-1-2. E poi non dovevamo cercare un trequartista? Tutta questa abbondanza improvvisa? A me sembra strano. Io credo che la vicenda El Sharaawy sia lungi dall'essere conclusa.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Tevez può arrivare, El Shaaarawy non parte, la Juventus non molla
> 
> Di Marzio*



.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (10 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Montolivo-De Jong- X (Poli?)
> Tevez
> Balotelli-El Shaarawy
> 
> siamo competitivi anche per la Champions... e non scherzo.



dalla cintola in saremmo da Champions ma non puoi affrontare barca real e bayern con zapata e mexes


----------



## Gekyn (10 Giugno 2013)

O tevez O el shaarawy tutti e due non ci credo


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Giugno 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> O tevez O el shaarawy tutti e due non ci credo



Anche a me sembra strano sinceramente. Stiamo a vedere.


----------



## Naruto98 (10 Giugno 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> dalla cintola in saremmo da Champions ma non puoi affrontare barca real e bayern con zapata e mexes


considerando che il bayern ha giocato con van buyten dante penso proprio di si


----------



## The Ripper (10 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> De Jong viene da uno stop di 1 anno, ci mettera un pò a tornare a giocare in modo decente, se vuoi mettere un falegname, metti Flamini toh
> 
> E comunque El shaarawy e Tevez sono giocatori capaci di fare entrambi le fasi. In fase di non possesso avremmo solo Balotelli in avanti. Ergo non penso che prendermo 7 gol.


ok la fase di non possesso con tevez e el sha, ma non puoi sperare che gli attaccanti facciano il lavoro dei centrocampisti.
non è possibile.
de jong è sicuramente il titolare assieme a montolivo...il terzo giocatore deve essere scelto tra uno che fa del dinamismo la sua arma migliore (sullo stile di Nainggolan), o un giocatore più completo, come Poli.
Al limite lì sta bene anche Kucka... Ma sicuramente non Saponara che è un trequartista.
Non esiste squadra al mondo che giochi senza mediani, ricordatelo. Anche il Barça schiera bruschetta e il Real Khedira.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (10 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabregas può restare dov'è. Con Tevez davanti e Verratti a centrocampo questa squadra farebbe un balzo in avanti mostruoso.



e verratti da dove spunta? impossibile. non è alla nostra portata. al massimo arriva la sua brutta copia ovvero poli


----------



## Marilson (10 Giugno 2013)

Verratti al Milan è fantascienza


----------



## The Ripper (10 Giugno 2013)

se vendi robinho e boateng non capisco perché non possa arrivare tevez.
diamanti costa 10 mln... Tevez, che va in scadenza, lo paghi 15 massimo 18... a meno che non ci sono altre squadre su di lui. ma poi conta anche la volontà del giocatore, e stando alle parole di fester a lui piace il Milan.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Molto più fantascientifico Verratti che Tevez eh!


----------



## iceman. (10 Giugno 2013)

Ancora con il muratore davanti alla difesa?


----------



## 2515 (10 Giugno 2013)

De Jong difensivamente è una garanzia, dal punto di vista del posizionamento è sempre al posto giusto, come montolivo dalla partita con la juve stava crescendo enormemente (si è mangiato Marchisio e pirlo come niente fosse), era uno schermo perfetto e dava ottima copertura. Direi che sia il nostro miglior centrocampista difensivo dal punto di vista tattico, non è mai fuori posto.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (10 Giugno 2013)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> considerando che il bayern ha giocato con van buyten dante penso proprio di si



van buyten dà le piste a tutti i nostri centrali


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Molto più fantascientifico Verratti che Tevez eh!


Esattamente, ci sono le condizioni per prendere Tevez in effetti.
Ci lamentiamo ma ogni anno capitano occasioni di livello: Ibra, Balo, Tevez


----------



## Denni90 (10 Giugno 2013)

le parole di galliani di oggi sono molto pensati!! ha aperto in modo clamoroso all arrivo di tevez! secondo me verrà preso con i soldi di binho e qualcosa d'altro (tevez va in scadenza e nn possono chiedere la luna)


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Giugno 2013)

Insomma scambiare Pato per Tevez (che all'epoca aveva 27 anni) era una follia e Berlusconi ha bloccato tutto.
Adesso invece va benissimo sostituire El Shaarawy (più giovane e promettente di QUEL Pato) con Tevez che ha 29 anni. Seems Legit.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (10 Giugno 2013)

il sito del city ha tolto l'immagine di tevez dalla campagna abbonamenti pochi minuti fa.


----------



## Hammer (10 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Insomma scambiare Pato per Tevez (che all'epoca aveva 27 anni) era una follia e Berlusconi ha bloccato tutto.
> Adesso invece va benissimo sostituire El Shaarawy (più giovane e promettente di QUEL Pato) con Tevez che ha 29 anni. Seems Legit.



Sacrosanto, sacrosanto, sacrosanto


----------



## Isao (10 Giugno 2013)

Prima:






Dopo:


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

azz, allora a quanto pare sono avanti abbastanza.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Tevez può arrivare, El Shaaarawy non parte, la Juventus non molla
> 
> Di Marzio*



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Giugno 2013)

Beh, mi sembra abbastanza significativo, speriamo. Sicuri non abbiano emesso un comunicato tipo il nostro? Circa l'apparizione di giocatori nella campagna abbonamenti?


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Giugno 2013)

Comunque finchè non vedo Tevez preso senza cedere El Shaarawy non ci credo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Beh, mi sembra abbastanza significativo, speriamo. Sicuri non abbiano emesso un comunicato tipo il nostro? Circa l'apparizione di giocatori nella campagna abbonamenti?



In realtà Tevez ha hackerato il sito della squadra per inserirsi forzosamente nella foto della campagna abbonamenti.


----------



## Hammer (10 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> azz, allora a quanto pare sono avanti abbastanza.



Non sono come noi che avvisiamo i futuri abbonati


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Comunque finchè non vedo Tevez preso senza cedere El Shaarawy non ci credo.



.


----------



## Doctore (10 Giugno 2013)

Non arrivera tevez...Pero quando Galliani si sbilancia cosi sul mercato estivo a giugno mi fa pensare


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2013)

Certo una cosa è strana. Quella del cellulare. Cioè Galliani che fa vedere sms del procuratatore di Tevez? Dopo la famosa foto dell'anno scorso? Si è esposto troppo, secono me viene.


----------



## 2515 (10 Giugno 2013)

Galliani vuole salvarsi la faccia quindi probabile che arrivi. Comunque dai un trio d'attacco simile farebbe saccheggio della serie A, altro che gli unni..


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Certo una cosa è strana. Quella del cellulare. Cioè Galliani che fa vedere sms del procuratatore di Tevez? Dopo la famosa foto dell'anno scorso? Si è esposto troppo, secono me viene.



già lo penso pure io, certo però che se fosse il caso: pur di riparare alla cacata di 16 mesi fa prendo tevez e vendo el mi girerebbero e non poco.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2013)

Prima però bisogna vendere Robinho e Boateng.
Ad ogni modo meglio parlare di Tevez piuttosto che Matri o Belfodil...


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Galliani vuole salvarsi la faccia quindi probabile che arrivi. Comunque dai un trio d'attacco simile farebbe saccheggio della serie A, altro che gli unni..



Balotelli-Tevez, se arriva tevez El shaarawy parte di sicuro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2013)

Comunque per capire se El Shaarawy sarà venduto o meno, bisogna attendere la fine del mercato. E' anche possibile che ora come ora Galliani voglia sfruttare il desiderio del City di liberarsi dell'argentino per chiudere l'operazione Tevez a un prezzo vantaggioso e in un secondo momento possa giocare al rialzo con il club di Manchester per la cessione di Stephan.


----------



## 2515 (10 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;205419 ha scritto:


> Balotelli-Tevez, se arriva tevez El shaarawy parte di sicuro.



Io non credo proprio, sanno benissimo che noi tifosi ce la prenderemmo e basta. El Shaarawy poi piace al Berlusca esattamente quanto gli piaceva Kakà, quindi a meno che non sia doveroso non lo cederà mai. Anche perché i campioni cardine della squadra noi li cediamo solo quando raggiungono il loro valore massimo, Elsha non è certo al top del suo valore, può migliorare ancora molto. Non cederanno mai Elsha, anche perché poi oltre Tevez dovrebbero prendere un altro attaccante giovane e forte e in giro a cifre basse non li trovi, quindi saresti punto a capo. Mentre elsha oltre che essere già nostro non è avido e tiene alla squadra. Tevez poi può giocare pure trequartista oltre che esterno, quindi è utilizzabile in qualsiasi modulo. Anche su Sky l'hanno detto che per 35-40 milioni forse l'affare si farebbe, ma questo senza Tevez, quindi sarebbe Tevez più 35-40 milioni, una pretesa che il city non accetterebbe mai.
Dal punto di vista progettuale, economico, pubblicitario e pure elettorale una cessione di Elsha per Tevez sarebbe un crollo, Berlusca non se lo può permettere, specie ora che è tornato in politica.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;205419 ha scritto:


> Balotelli-Tevez, se arriva tevez El shaarawy parte di sicuro.



Chissenefrega; Tevez-Balotelli


----------



## Nivre (10 Giugno 2013)

Ben venga Tevez ma io prima di tutto preferisco un centrocampista di qualita in mezzo al campo. Considerando che abbiamo solo scarpari il solo Montolivo non basta per dare un gioco a questa squadra. Uno tra Fabregas o Alcantara sarebbe perfetto... 

Comunque un tridente con Tevez-Balo-Elsha sarebbe tantissima roba... soprattutto in un campionato mediocre come il nostro.


----------



## Naruto98 (10 Giugno 2013)

Per pedullà è difficile al momento immaginare un milan con tevez ed el shaarawy insieme.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Giugno 2013)

Operazione senza senso,Galliani sta facendo una scelta di pancia e non di testa. 
Vuole riscattarsi per la figuraccia fatta nel 2012 a costo di sacrificare El Shaarawy;la cosa tristissima è vedere che i tifosi sono addirittura contenti dinnanzi alla prospettiva di cedere un giocatore che ci ha portati al terzo posto da solo in cambio di un ventinovenne e di una cassa di banane (che andrà a bilancio).


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Operazione senza senso,Galliani sta facendo una scelta di pancia e non di testa.
> Vuole riscattarsi per la figuraccia fatta nel 2012 a costo di sacrificare El Shaarawy;la cosa tristissima è vedere che i tifosi sono addirittura contenti dinnanzi alla prospettiva di cedere un giocatore che ci ha portati al terzo posto da solo in cambio di un ventinovenne e di una cassa di banane (che andrà a bilancio).



Guarda che ElSha non rientra nella trattativa


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Giugno 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Prima però bisogna vendere Robinho e Boateng.
> Ad ogni modo meglio parlare di Tevez piuttosto che Matri o Belfodil...



A beh sicuramente

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Giugno 2013)

un ipotetica cessione di el shaarawy ed acquisto di tevez mi sembrerebbe molto strana!non ci credo molto sinceramente..tevez,se arriva,è al posto di bojan e robinho...
in attacco avremmo dunque:
balotelli
el shaarawy
tevez
pazzini
niang
saponara
petagna (?)

il modulo sarà sicuramente il 4 3 1 2 quindi un modo per farli coesistere si troverà...non è il modulo che mi preoccupa!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Guarda che ElSha non rientra nella trattativa



Impossibile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Impossibile.



Per quale motivo?


----------



## DannySa (10 Giugno 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma a Tevez chi glielo farebbe fare di dimezzarsi e oltre lo stipendio? Secondo me il problema non si pone, i soldi della cessione di Robinho non verrano reinvestit. Per il semplice fatto che non ci saranno...



Beh meglio il Milan, posto da titolare, la (forse) Champions o un ritorno in Sudamerica? non credo proprio che altri top club siano pronti a dargli tutto questo e oltre, ragionando dalla sua parte andarsene ora dal City (che deve svendere per comprare altri 7-8 giocatori a caso) per il Milan sarebbe una buonissima mossa secondo me, non è una questione di ingaggio ma di competitività, se dovesse scegliere tra Juve e Milan dopo quello che è successo non credo abbia dubbi.
Però bisogna assolutamente cedere Boateng, Robinho, Nocerino, Abate, mandare via diversa gente come Antonini e Traore e non comprare gente mediocre tipo Kucka a caso, questo è un mercato sensato, per il centrocampo alcuni innesti sono già stati fatti: Cristante e Saponara, forse pure Jorginho.
Tra il comprare i Kucka e prendere Tevez per farsi le tre punte tutta la vita la seconda ipotesi, con il 4-2-3-1 poi non ci sarebbe tutta questa necessità visto che un top player "di fatto" a centrocampo è Montolivo, De Jong il suo lo fa, insomma teniamo El Shaarawy prendiamo Tevez e vediamo come si aggregano i nuovi gioviiini, il centrale arriverà comunque, non so chi ma anche i centrali nel girone di ritorno hanno giocato più che bene, insomma sono abbastanza ottimista e lo sono ancora di più per il fatto che El Shaarawy non sia vendibile ora, sia perché sarebbe un no sense e poi vendendo lui sarebbero COSTRETTI a fare un mercato fatto di diversi nomi o intuizioni perché la scusa del passivo in rosso ormai non regge più e dopo il teatrino Allegri la gente si sarebbe pure stufata di un'altra presa in giro portata avanti tutto giugno metà luglio come l'anno scorso.

Montolivo (Cristante) De Jong (Flamini)
Balotelli Saponara (Honda o magari Pastore)El Shaarawy
Tevez

Con le cessioni almeno 20 mln li ricavi assolutamente, 12-13 per Abate, altrettanti per Boateng, ad essere larghi qualcosa per Nocepippa la prendi pure e pure per Robinho che per 8 mln sarebbe quasi da impacchettare accuratamente per il Brasile.
Robinho e Boateng avevano ingaggi belli sostanziosi, El Shaarawy non prende una ******* e non pesa niente sul monte ingaggi, stessa cosa Saponara, gli altri più o meno hanno ingaggi giusti e non stile Ibra, i soldi per fare qualcosa di decente ci sarebbero già anche solo eseguendo bene il mercato in uscita, ergo 20 mln più Tevez per El Shaarawy sarebbe come ricavare 20 mln, una cosa fuori dal mondo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo?



€€€


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

Le quote Tevez-Milan crollano dopo le parole di Galliani, *sono scese da 26.00 a 3.00*.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Giugno 2013)

Tevez-Balotelli-El Shaarawy sarebbe una roba micidiale...però sinceramente preferirei un Thiago Alcantara


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Io non credo proprio, sanno benissimo che noi tifosi ce la prenderemmo e basta. El Shaarawy poi piace al Berlusca esattamente quanto gli piaceva Kakà, quindi a meno che non sia doveroso non lo cederà mai. Anche perché i campioni cardine della squadra noi li cediamo solo quando raggiungono il loro valore massimo, Elsha non è certo al top del suo valore, può migliorare ancora molto. Non cederanno mai Elsha, anche perché poi oltre Tevez dovrebbero prendere un altro attaccante giovane e forte e in giro a cifre basse non li trovi, quindi saresti punto a capo. Mentre elsha oltre che essere già nostro non è avido e tiene alla squadra. Tevez poi può giocare pure trequartista oltre che esterno, quindi è utilizzabile in qualsiasi modulo. Anche su Sky l'hanno detto che per 35-40 milioni forse l'affare si farebbe, ma questo senza Tevez, quindi sarebbe Tevez più 35-40 milioni, una pretesa che il city non accetterebbe mai.
> Dal punto di vista progettuale, economico, pubblicitario e pure elettorale una cessione di Elsha per Tevez sarebbe un crollo, Berlusca non se lo può permettere, specie ora che è tornato in politica.



secondo me invece lo cediamo, non possiamo lasciare El in panca dai.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> *Beh meglio il Milan, posto da titolare, la (forse) Champions o un ritorno in Sudamerica? non credo proprio che altri top club siano pronti a dargli tutto questo e oltre, ragionando dalla sua parte andarsene ora dal City (che deve svendere per comprare altri 7-8 giocatori a caso) per il Milan sarebbe una buonissima mossa secondo me, non è una questione di ingaggio ma di competitività, se dovesse scegliere tra Juve e Milan dopo quello che è successo non credo abbia dubbi.*
> Però bisogna assolutamente cedere Boateng, Robinho, Nocerino, Abate, mandare via diversa gente come Antonini e Traore e non comprare gente mediocre tipo Kucka a caso, questo è un mercato sensato, per il centrocampo alcuni innesti sono già stati fatti: Cristante e Saponara, forse pure Jorginho.
> Tra il comprare i Kucka e prendere Tevez per farsi le tre punte tutta la vita la seconda ipotesi, con il 4-2-3-1 poi non ci sarebbe tutta questa necessità visto che un top player "di fatto" a centrocampo è Montolivo, De Jong il suo lo fa, insomma teniamo El Shaarawy prendiamo Tevez e vediamo come si aggregano i nuovi gioviiini, il centrale arriverà comunque, non so chi ma anche i centrali nel girone di ritorno hanno giocato più che bene, insomma sono abbastanza ottimista e lo sono ancora di più per il fatto che El Shaarawy non sia vendibile ora, sia perché sarebbe un no sense e poi vendendo lui sarebbero COSTRETTI a fare un mercato fatto di diversi nomi o intuizioni perché la scusa del passivo in rosso ormai non regge più e dopo il teatrino Allegri la gente si sarebbe pure stufata di un'altra presa in giro portata avanti tutto giugno metà luglio come l'anno scorso.
> 
> ...



Magari rimane al City un altro anno fino a scadenza giocando pure, lottando per lo scudetto con maggior possibilità che qui, in un campionato molto più stimolante, e con il doppio dello stipendio. Che se ne voglia andare è acclarato, ma non mi pare un buon samaritano che rinuncia a 5 mln netti puliti in un anno...

20 milioni non li farai mai. Continuo a dire che Robinho andrebbe venduto a 4.5-5 per non andare in minusvalenza, 8 sono troppi e rischi un altro anno come questo. Boateng puoi farci qualcosa ma non vedo un top club che ha bisogno di Boateng. Abate è difficile cederlo, se avesse quella quotazione sarebbe stato venduto da un bel pezzo...Nocerino ci fai i 500 mila euro che hai speso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Operazione senza senso,Galliani sta facendo una scelta di pancia e non di testa.
> Vuole riscattarsi per la figuraccia fatta nel 2012 a costo di sacrificare El Shaarawy;la cosa tristissima è vedere che i tifosi sono addirittura contenti dinnanzi alla prospettiva di cedere un giocatore che ci ha portati al terzo posto da solo in cambio di un ventinovenne e di una cassa di banane (che andrà a bilancio).



quotone


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Giugno 2013)

A me basta che non vendano El Shaarawy, poi se viene Tevez e cacciano Robinho può essere che ci divertiamo un pò di più


----------



## Jino (10 Giugno 2013)

Tevez questa volta può arrivare, è ad un anno dalla scadenza, il suo valore di mercato è sceso molto, dai 27 di un anno e mezzo fa a 15, 18 al massimo. Se parto Binho con i suoi oltre 4 mln annui può arrivare l'argentino.


----------



## S T B (10 Giugno 2013)

ci ho pensato su e cedere ElSha sarebbe una pazzia. Ha notevoli margini di crescita e dobbiamo resistere ancora qualche anno, perchè mi auguro che il prezzo salga ancora. Quando arriverà al valore di Cavani allora ci penseremo. Le bandiere non esistono più e scordiamoci che il faraone rimanga a vita da noi, ma sinceramente non penso neanche che intenda muoversi. Meglio rinunciare a Tevez che al numero 92...


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

Secondo Milan Channel al momento *non sono arrivate proposte ufficiali per El Shaarawy*, se arrivasse *l'offerta sarebbe distaccata da quella con Tevez.*


----------



## Jino (10 Giugno 2013)

Tevez ed El Shaarawy non sono affatto due operazioni correlate tra loro!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tevez ed El Shaarawy non sono affatto due operazioni correlate tra loro!


Lo spero ma purtroppo ci hanno già propinato diverse balle nel corso delle ultime sessioni di mercato (Kakà che doveva rimanere, Silva venduto dopo aver rinnovato il contratto ecc), per cui mi prendo il diritto di diffidare da quanto dicano i nostri.


----------



## Jino (10 Giugno 2013)

Altolà, non sto dicendo che El Shaarawy di sicuro non si muove, perchè se realmente arriva l'offerta folle, parte. 

Sto solo dicendo che non è assolutamente una possibile trattativa correlata a Tevez. L'argentino è collegato a Robinho, se parte il verdeoro allora potrebbe arrivare l'apache, questa è una condizione imprescindibile. 

Poi sei mi fai la domanda secca, El Shaarawy verrà venduto, ti rispondo no stai tranquillo


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

Io non ci credo, io credo a quello che dice la gazzetta


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Cioè, sono d'accordo con te. C'è da preoccuparsi?


Capita socio, sarà per la prossima ! 



The Ripper ha scritto:


> Montolivo-De Jong- X (Poli?)
> Tevez
> Balotelli-El Shaarawy
> 
> siamo competitivi anche per la Champions... e non scherzo.



Pensi davvero possa giocare lì ? Io ho serissimi dubbi a riguardo.


Certo che se la ciambella riuscisse col buco 


E comunque il cartellino di Tevez può essere valutato 15 in uno scambio, ma per acquisirlo singolarmente lo paghiamo 10 milioni, forse meno, scommettiamo ?


----------



## MisterBet (10 Giugno 2013)

A MC hanno fatto capire benissimo che ad oggi non ci sono offerte per El Shaarawy ma la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che il 2 settembre sarà a Milanello, non la mettono...


----------



## Denni90 (10 Giugno 2013)

secondo me el92 nn parte per una serie di motivi che già avete detto e ai quali aggiungo gli abbonamenti: se vendono elsha avranno sempre meno gente allo stadio perchè è palese che per i tifosi elsha è un idolo.
io sono convinto che tevez arriverà per sostituire la coppia robinho-bojan. nn possono chiedere la luna per un giocatore in scadenza.quindi con quei circa 10 milioni di robinho vedrete che prenderanno tevez che a sua volta prenderà il contratto di robinho.
attacco del prossimo anno sarà: el92, balo, pazzini, tevez, niang!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> A MC hanno fatto capire benissimo che ad oggi non ci sono offerte per El Shaarawy ma la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che il 2 settembre sarà a Milanello, non la mettono...



Sti Cavoli, io penso a Tevez-Balotelli


----------



## Doctore (10 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Capita socio, sarà per la prossima !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tevez e' un giocatore anche di sostanza...rientra e insegue l avversario molto spesso


----------



## Frikez (10 Giugno 2013)

E poi a centrocampo giochiamo con Nocerino e Muntari


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2013)

Notizia flash su sportmediaset Galliani :"*Nessuna *trattativa per *El Shaarawy*, non ho parlato col Manchester City"


----------



## The P (10 Giugno 2013)

Sinceramente non riesco proprio a vedere convivenza tra Elsha-Tevez e Balotelli in un 4-3-1-2

Sarebbe stata tutt'altra cosa con un 4-3-3 vero.


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non riesco proprio a vedere convivenza tra Elsha-Teveze e Balotelli in un 4-3-2-1
> 
> Sarebbe stata tutt'altra cosa con un 4-3-3 vero.



Tevez ha convissuto con Cristiano Ronaldo e Rooney con quello schema :-D


----------



## The P (10 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Tevez ha convissuto con Cristiano Ronaldo e Rooney con quello schema :-D



era un 4-4-2

Ronaldo giocava ala


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> era un 4-4-2
> 
> Ronaldo giocava ala



;-)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non riesco proprio a vedere convivenza tra Elsha-Tevez e Balotelli in un 4-3-1-2
> 
> Sarebbe stata tutt'altra cosa con un 4-3-3 vero.


Trequartista dietro quei due. Sarebbe capace di fare, in alternativa, l'esterno a destra?


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non riesco proprio a vedere convivenza tra Elsha-Tevez e Balotelli in un 4-3-1-2
> 
> Sarebbe stata tutt'altra cosa con un 4-3-3 vero.



Largo sarebbe comunque ancora più snaturato che trequartista secondo me


----------



## jaws (10 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non riesco proprio a vedere convivenza tra Elsha-Tevez e Balotelli in un 4-3-1-2
> 
> Sarebbe stata tutt'altra cosa con un 4-3-3 vero.



il modulo migliore sarebbe 4321 con i 2 che si possono allargare in un 433


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Tevez e' un giocatore anche di sostanza...rientra e insegue l avversario molto spesso



Lo spirito di sacrificio di Carlitos è noto a tutti, in particolare allo United fu strepitoso secondo me.


Però il mio dubbio è in proposizione, avrà la visione di gioco necessaria ? ''temo'' abbassi la testa e inizi a dribblare


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Giugno 2013)

...secondo me galliani sta volta fa il colpaccio...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Trequartista dietro quei due. Sarebbe capace di fare, in alternativa, l'esterno a destra?


Quest'anno ha giocato quasi tutte le partite da trequartista facendo anche un buon numero di assist.

E' molto più trequartista che ala offensiva, Tevez è un attaccante, non ama giocare ala. E' sprecato poi in quel ruolo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Giugno 2013)

....e il faraone rimane al 100 %


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7;205595[B ha scritto:


> ]Quest'anno ha giocato quasi tutte le partite da trequartista[/B] facendo anche un buon numero di assist.
> 
> E' molto più trequartista che ala offensiva, Tevez è un attaccante, non ama giocare ala. E' sprecato poi in quel ruolo.


Molto bene.


----------



## bargnani83 (10 Giugno 2013)

scusate e se con l'arrivo di tevez non prendessimo spunto dall'under 21 italiana?.centrali montolivo-de jong, a destra saponara. a sinistra el shaarawy(come gioca insigne) e punte tevez-balotelli.


----------



## runner (10 Giugno 2013)

ragazzi io sarei contentissimo dell' arrivo di TEvez ma ho alcune domande da farvi

1 - dove gioca?
2 - chi partirebbe?
3 - come mai il City ce lo venderebbe?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Giugno 2013)

Comunque secondo me se arriva Tevez e El Shaarawy non parte sarà il definitivo sconsacramento di quest'ultimo.
Io comunque ho la mia idea sul Faraone ma non la dico per non essere assalito.


----------



## The P (10 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Trequartista dietro quei due. Sarebbe capace di fare, in alternativa, l'esterno a destra?



sebbene al Boca giocasse punta, nell'argentina ha sempre giocato esterno.
Lo ha fatto anche al City l'esterno, ma il punto non è lui che è un giocatore talmente polivalente che potrebbe giocare anche a centrocampo per me. Il problema è Elsha, lui è un esterno vero.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> il modulo migliore sarebbe 4321 con i 2 che si possono allargare in un 433



Quoto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



bargnani83 ha scritto:


> scusate e se con l'arrivo di tevez non prendessimo spunto dall'under 21 italiana?.centrali montolivo-de jong, a destra saponara. a sinistra el shaarawy(come gioca insigne) e punte tevez-balotelli.



sarebbe un modulo ideale, anche perché avremmo Niang oltre a saponara.

Sia con questo modulo che con il 4-2-3-1 limiteremmo il numero di centrocampisti nella formazione titolare, che sono quelli che abbassano il livello della rosa.

Così invece Monto-Dejong e riserva Poli e Kucka o chi per lui sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## The P (10 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno ha giocato quasi tutte le partite da trequartista facendo anche un buon numero di assist.
> 
> E' molto più trequartista che ala offensiva, Tevez è un attaccante, non ama giocare ala. E' sprecato poi in quel ruolo.



attenzione però che non sempre il 4-3-3 è fatto da esterni larghi. Quello spesso diventa una sorta di 4-5-1, con gli attaccanti più vicini invece diventa un 4-3-2-1.

Comunque ripeto, Tevez trequartista ci può giocare, El della seconda punta non ha nulla.


----------



## Graxx (10 Giugno 2013)

effettivamente se nn hai qualità in mezzo ma in avanti il 4231 è il modulo ideale...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> attenzione però che non sempre il 4-3-3 è fatto da esterni larghi. Quello spesso diventa una sorta di 4-5-1, con gli attaccanti più vicini invece diventa un *4-3-2-1*.
> 
> Comunque ripeto, Tevez trequartista ci può giocare, El della seconda punta non ha nulla.


Il mitico alberello di Natale, detto anche schema a _c**** di ornitorinco_ (Cit. Bacc0 ).

Son d'accordo sull'opinione di Tevez ed El Shaarawy comunque: Tevez può giocare trequartista, El Shaarawy seconda punta non ce lo vedo proprio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The P ha scritto:


> sebbene al Boca giocasse punta, nell'argentina ha sempre giocato esterno.
> Lo ha fatto anche al City l'esterno, ma il punto non è lui che è un giocatore talmente polivalente che potrebbe giocare anche a centrocampo per me. Il problema è Elsha, lui è un esterno vero.


E infatti nell'Argentina non ha offerto lo stesso rendimento che aveva nel City.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Giugno 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> effettivamente se nn hai qualità in mezzo ma in avanti il 4231 è il modulo ideale...



già...però i 2 centrocampisti devono essere dei Campioni...magari Montolivo e Thiago Alcantara


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo Milan Channel al momento *non sono arrivate proposte ufficiali per El Shaarawy*, se arrivasse *l'offerta sarebbe distaccata da quella con Tevez.*



.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2013)

Comunque El è stato pagato 22 milioni se non sbaglio, ergo una possibile offerta deve essere dai 40 in su...


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me se arriva Tevez e El Shaarawy non parte sarà il definitivo sconsacramento di quest'ultimo.
> Io comunque ho la mia idea sul Faraone ma non la dico per non essere assalito.



Sarei curioso...


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Giugno 2013)

e se fosse el shaarawy a giocare dietro tevez e balotelli??

comunque il modulo migliore sarebbe il 4-2-3-1 ma il presidente ha imposto il la formula 4 in difesa, 3 a centrocampo e 3 in attacco


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque El è stato pagato 22 milioni se non sbaglio, ergo una possibile offerta deve essere dai 40 in su...



El Shaarawy fu pagato circa 15 milioni, secondo Di Marzio la prima metà 5 + Mezzo Maerkel (valutato 1,5 mln circa) la seconda 7 + l'altra metà di Merkel (sempre valutato 1,5 milioni).


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Giugno 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sarei curioso...



El Shaarawy è uno che soffre la pressione e la concorrenza e lo si è visto quest'anno appena è arrivato Balotelli, l'arrivo di Tevez non farà altro che peggiorare questa condizione.
Sono molto pessimista su di lui; il vero El Shaarawy non è quello di inizio stagione ma neanche quello di fine. E' un buon giocatore, non un campione e non lo sarà mai.
Poi dico , a sensazione, che farà una stagione deludente il prossimo anno al termine della quale la sua quotazione potrebbe scendere parecchio.
Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Giugno 2013)

L'importante è che non scriviamo 350 pagine come l'ultima volta, è stato qualcosa di clamoroso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy fu pagato circa 15 milioni, secondo Di Marzio la prima metà 5 + Mezzo Maerkel (valutato 1,5 mln circa) la seconda 7 + l'altra metà di Merkel (sempre valutato 1,5 milioni).



Io le metà di Merkel me le ricordo valutate 5.


Per quello fun un affare avere a bilancio così alto El, perchè quel fallito ( peccato ) di Merkel venne stravalutato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e se fosse el shaarawy a giocare dietro tevez e balotelli??



è la stessa cosa di metterci Boateng, ha la visione di gioco di un piccione


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Giugno 2013)

Comunque c'è un certo Snejder sul mercato; con 15 milioni va via. Lo prenderei al volo.


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Io le metà di Merkel me le ricordo valutate 5.
> 
> 
> Per quello fun un affare avere a bilancio così alto El, perchè quel fallito ( peccato ) di Merkel venne stravalutato.
> ...




Sì sì, Poi alla fine Merkel fu valutato 10 ed El Shaarawy 20-22, quindi a bilancio il Faraone dovrebbe "pesare" di più, ma la cifra in soldi si aggira sempre sui 12 mln + Merkel. Credo che Di Marzio abbia dato una valutazione più realistica, poi i giochi di bilancio hanno gonfiato il tutto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Sì sì, Poi alla fine Merkel fu valutato 10 ed El Shaarawy 20-22, quindi a bilancio il Faraone dovrebbe "pesare" di più, ma la cifra in soldi si aggira sempre sui 12 mln + Merkel. Credo che Di Marzio abbia dato una valutazione più realistica, poi i giochi di bilancio hanno gonfiato il tutto.


Perfetto, senza contare che i giovani a bilancio avevano un peso minore.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy è uno che soffre la pressione e la concorrenza e lo si è visto quest'anno appena è arrivato Balotelli, l'arrivo di Tevez non farà altro che peggiorare questa condizione.
> Sono molto pessimista su di lui; il vero El Shaarawy non è quello di inizio stagione ma neanche quello di fine. E' un buon giocatore, non un campione e non lo sarà mai.
> Poi dico , a sensazione, che farà una stagione deludente il prossimo anno al termine della quale la sua quotazione potrebbe scendere parecchio.
> Spero di sbagliarmi.



I fatti ti danno ragione. La mia sensazione però è che stephan non è un tagazzo con una personalità fortissima, tipo balo, per cui se gli togli un pò di pressione con un altro giocatore non dovrebbe nuocergli, non essendo una prima donna.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque c'è un certo Snejder sul mercato; con 15 milioni va via. Lo prenderei al volo.



Tra lui e Tevez scelgo l'argentino, anche se come caratteristiche in assoluto servirebbe più il primo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy è uno che soffre la pressione e la concorrenza e lo si è visto quest'anno appena è arrivato Balotelli, l'arrivo di Tevez non farà altro che peggiorare questa condizione.
> Sono molto pessimista su di lui; il vero El Shaarawy non è quello di inizio stagione ma neanche quello di fine. E' un buon giocatore, non un campione e non lo sarà mai.
> Poi dico , a sensazione, che farà una stagione deludente il prossimo anno al termine della quale la sua quotazione potrebbe scendere parecchio.
> Spero di sbagliarmi.


In effetti El Sharaawy deve ancora dimostrare molto, inoltre a me risuonano sempre le parole di Buffa nelle orecchie. Avrei dei dubbi ma non mi strapperei i capelli con uno scambio Tevez-El Sha, se poi arriverà direttamente Tevez, senza dover cedere il faraone, tanto meglio


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo Speciale Calciomercato di Mediaset la trattativa per Tevez con il City sarebbe in fase avanzata e l'accordo prevederebbe lo scambio con Stephan Elshaarawy, più cash in favore del Milan( 20-25 mln). L'accordo con l'argentino sarebbe stato trovato sulla base di 6 mln netti per 3 annualità. Peraltro per alimentare il mercato in entrata, sarebbero prossime le cessioni di Boateng e Binho. *


----------



## Doctore (10 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lo spirito di sacrificio di Carlitos è noto a tutti, in particolare allo United fu strepitoso secondo me.
> 
> 
> Però il mio dubbio è in proposizione, avrà la visione di gioco necessaria ? ''temo'' abbassi la testa e inizi a dribblare


C e il balo per quello tranquillo


----------



## Frikez (10 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> attenzione però che non sempre il 4-3-3 è fatto da esterni larghi. Quello spesso diventa una sorta di 4-5-1, con gli attaccanti più vicini invece diventa un 4-3-2-1.
> 
> Comunque ripeto, Tevez trequartista ci può giocare, El della seconda punta non ha nulla.



 e Saponetta??


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Speciale Calciomercato di Mediaset la trattativa per Tevez con il City sarebbe in fase avanzata e l'accordo prevederebbe lo scambio con Stephan Elshaarawy, più cash in favore del Milan( 20-25 mln). L'accordo con l'argentino sarebbe stato trovato sulla base di 6 mln netti per 3 annualità. Peraltro per alimentare il mercato in entrata, sarebbero prossime le cessioni di Boateng e Binho. *



.


----------



## 2515 (10 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Speciale Calciomercato di Mediaset la trattativa per Tevez con il City sarebbe in fase avanzata e l'accordo prevederebbe lo scambio con Stephan Elshaarawy, più cash in favore del Milan( 20-25 mln). L'accordo con l'argentino sarebbe stato trovato sulla base di 6 mln netti per 3 annualità. Peraltro per alimentare il mercato in entrata, sarebbero prossime le cessioni di Boateng e Binho. *



A dir poco irreale uno scenario simile.
6 milioni non glieli darebbero mai e poi mai. Alla fine i 25 volerebbero via solo come stipendio per tevez, sarebbe uno scambio alla pari in pratica, e sarebbe una scelta totalmente imbbecille.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Speciale Calciomercato di Mediaset la trattativa per Tevez con il City sarebbe in fase avanzata e l'accordo prevederebbe lo scambio con Stephan Elshaarawy, più cash in favore del Milan( 20-25 mln). L'accordo con l'argentino sarebbe stato trovato sulla base di 6 mln netti per 3 annualità. Peraltro per alimentare il mercato in entrata, sarebbero prossime le cessioni di Boateng e Binho. *


Allo stato attuale storcerei un po' il naso ma se poi arrivasse anche Pastore sottoscriverei col sangue.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2013)

Ma Pastore ha fatto bene in Francia o è allo stesso livello di quando è partito?


----------



## The P (10 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> e Saponetta??



saponetta è molto più duttile di El quanto a ruolo, cmq ricordati che c'è allegri in panca, quante punte vuoi?


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Speciale Calciomercato di Mediaset la trattativa per Tevez con il City sarebbe in fase avanzata e l'accordo prevederebbe lo scambio con Stephan Elshaarawy, più cash in favore del Milan( 20-25 mln). L'accordo con l'argentino sarebbe stato trovato sulla base di 6 mln netti per 3 annualità. Peraltro per alimentare il mercato in entrata, sarebbero prossime le cessioni di Boateng e Binho. *



Sei milioni di ingaggio ?

Sono impazziti tutti ?

Pastore neanche disegnato lo voglio vedere, piuttosto lo spettro di Kaka', giuro.


----------



## Frikez (10 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> saponetta è molto più duttile di El quanto a ruolo, cmq ricordati che c'è allegri in panca, quante punte vuoi?



Almeno 4 

Schifiamo pure Pastore mi raccomando, come con Hamsik un paio di anni fa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Giugno 2013)

No.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Giugno 2013)

Se schifiamo Pastore ci meritiamo i Nocerino e Muntari a vita. Non credo esista la possibilità di arrivare ad un giocatore più tecnico di Pastore al momento.
Detto questo, venderei El Sharaawi solo per prendere altri tipi di giocatori, soprattutto sotto il profilo anagrafico. Altrimenti potremmo abbandonare ogni speranza di costruire un futuro una squadra vincente. E' una questione di principio....


----------



## The P (10 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Almeno 4
> 
> Schifiamo pure Pastore mi raccomando, come con Hamsik un paio di anni fa



io non ho schifato Hamsik, anzi.
Preferivo Fabregas, ma mai schiferò Hamsik come mai schiferò Tevez.

A me piace chi sa giocare a calcio. Non mi piacciono viceversa i Boateng trequartisti, quelli no


----------



## Frikez (10 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> io non ho schifato Hamsik, anzi.
> Preferivo Fabregas, ma mai schiferò Hamsik come mai schiferò Tevez.
> 
> A me piace chi sa giocare a calcio. Non mi piacciono viceversa i Boateng trequartisti, quelli no



Non parlavo di te in particolare, c'è l'80% degli utenti che ritiene sopravvalutato Pastore solo per il costo del cartellino che all'epoca pagò il Psg..secondo me è un ottimo giocatore e in serie A farebbe la differenza, stesso discorso per Hamsik..non è gente che ti fa vincere la Champions ma da noi sarebbero oro colato.
Ovviamente se ti chiedono 30 milioni tanti saluti ma sui 20 personalmente li prenderei tutta la vita, anche perchè d'ingaggio non prendono molto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Almeno 4
> 
> Schifiamo pure Pastore mi raccomando, come con Hamsik un paio di anni fa


Ah sì, tu sei quello di Cerci e Belfodil


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non parlavo di te in particolare, c'è l'80% degli utenti che ritiene sopravvalutato Pastore solo per il costo del cartellino che all'epoca pagò il Psg..secondo me è un ottimo giocatore e in serie A farebbe la differenza, stesso discorso per Hamsik..non è gente che ti fa vincere la Champions ma da noi sarebbero oro colato.
> Ovviamente se ti chiedono 30 milioni tanti saluti ma sui 20 personalmente li prenderei tutta la vita, anche perchè d'ingaggio non prendono molto.


A me lascia molto perplesso il Flaco, è un rischio, Tevez in italia è una sicurezza...O scommesse a basso costo o certezze, io la vedo così ora come ora


----------



## Frikez (10 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah sì, tu sei quello di Cerci e Belfodil









Ti sei dimenticato di lui  



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A me lascia molto perplesso il Flaco, è un rischio, Tevez in italia è una sicurezza...O scommesse a basso costo o certezze, io la vedo così ora come ora



Tevez ha un'altra caratura, su questo siamo d'accordo..dipende sempre da cosa cerchi e come vuoi giocare.


----------



## sheva90 (10 Giugno 2013)

Tevez lo accetterei, magari, ma non sacrificando Elsha.


----------



## Tobi (10 Giugno 2013)

sicuramente il 4-2-3-1 sarebbe il modulo migliore in quanto in mediana avresti due ottimi interditori come Montolivo e De Jong che farebbero da scudo alla difesa.. e poi una trequarti a dir poco devastante con Balo El Sha Tevez e Saponara a sfornare assist.

Un difensore serio e qualche ricambio funzionale e saremmo da semifinale di champions.. inferiori solo a Bayern e Barca


----------



## Djici (10 Giugno 2013)

l'arrivo di tevez potrebbe essere come quello di ibra.
tutti a fregarsi le mane per il colpaccio e dopo 24 mesi andiamo alla ricerca disperata di un club che compri il cartellino e sopratutto toglierci l'ingaggio abbastanza alto per la nostra nuova dimensione.

inoltre al 80% rischiamo di perdere elsha. e tevez per quanto mi piace come giocatore e comunque uno molto vicino ai 30 anni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Tevez ha un'altra caratura, su questo siamo d'accordo..dipende sempre da cosa cerchi e come vuoi giocare.



Si chiaro il paragone tecnico non regge, giocano in modo completamente differente.

Comunque penso tu abbia capito che intendo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Djici ha scritto:


> l'arrivo di tevez potrebbe essere come quello di ibra.
> tutti a fregarsi le mane per il colpaccio e dopo 24 mesi andiamo alla ricerca disperata di un club che compri il cartellino e sopratutto toglierci l'ingaggio abbastanza alto per la nostra nuova dimensione.
> 
> inoltre al 80% rischiamo di perdere elsha. e tevez per quanto mi piace come giocatore e comunque uno molto vicino ai 30 anni.



Se nel frattempo c'è di mezzo uno scudetto ( per miracolo non 2 ) va benone


----------



## Petrecte (10 Giugno 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> l'arrivo di tevez potrebbe essere come quello di ibra.
> tutti a fregarsi le mane per il colpaccio e dopo 24 mesi andiamo alla ricerca disperata di un club che compri il cartellino e sopratutto toglierci l'ingaggio abbastanza alto per la nostra nuova dimensione.
> 
> inoltre al 80% rischiamo di perdere elsha. e tevez per quanto mi piace come giocatore e comunque uno molto vicino ai 30 anni.



Ehhh ma i campioni noi li costruiremo in casa.....
Andremo a prendere i migliori GIOVANI in circolazione.....
tutte boiate come al solito , l'antennista (neo-simil-laureato) vuole la sua personale rivincita , quello è il vero progetto altro che tornare ad essere vincenti in 2/3 anni.......


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Speciale Calciomercato di Mediaset la trattativa per Tevez con il City sarebbe in fase avanzata e l'accordo prevederebbe lo scambio con Stephan Elshaarawy, più cash in favore del Milan( 20-25 mln). L'accordo con l'argentino sarebbe stato trovato sulla base di 6 mln netti per 3 annualità. Peraltro per alimentare il mercato in entrata, sarebbero prossime le cessioni di Boateng e Binho. *



Sarebbe una follia,semplicemente.


----------



## iceman. (10 Giugno 2013)

questo è il topic di tevez


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2013)

*Di Marzio, la Juventus non è preoccupata dell'inserimento del Milan per Tevez perchè i bianconeri hanno già la massima col giocatore.*


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2013)

Io lo prenderei subito.


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio, la Juventus non è preoccupata dell'inserimento del Milan per Tevez perchè i bianconeri hanno già la massima col giocatore.*



Riguardo questa trattativa, con tutto il rispetto per Di Marzio, mi fido più di Laudisa.


----------



## iceman. (10 Giugno 2013)

Sempre pedulla' "Visti gli ottimi rapporti con il city , tevez potrebbe arrivare per una cifrainferiore ai 15 milioni se non addirittura sotto i 12/13."


----------



## Tobi (10 Giugno 2013)

a 10 milioni è da acquistare. Con questo puoi fare un bel salto di qualità anche in europa


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Giugno 2013)

si va bè 10 mln...che costi cosi poco non ci credo!almeno 15 penso!a 10 sarebbe un furto..roba che veramente te lo paghi coi soldi della cessione di robinho...sarebbe un affare clamoroso


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si va bè 10 mln...che costi cosi poco non ci credo!almeno 15 penso!a 10 sarebbe un furto..roba che veramente te lo paghi coi soldi della cessione di robinho...*sarebbe un affare clamoroso*



...Galliani è l'unico in grado di farlo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Giugno 2013)

bhè a quel prezzo è da fare...ma stephan DEVE rimanere,non scherziamo


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Giugno 2013)

si tiene elsha, si prende tevez con i soldi di robinho... si cede boateng e si punta pastore... allora il campionato di serie a tornerebbe ad essere interessante... ma mi aspetto qualsiasi cosa da galliani, anche la classica frase: "Ho promesso a Pazzini che lo avremmo aspettato."


----------



## 2515 (10 Giugno 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> si tiene elsha, si prende tevez con i soldi di robinho... si cede boateng e si punta pastore... allora il campionato di serie a tornerebbe ad essere interessante... ma mi aspetto qualsiasi cosa da galliani, anche la classica frase: "Ho promesso a Pazzini che lo avremmo aspettato."



Tevez infatti rimpiazzerebbe Robinho.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Tevez infatti rimpiazzerebbe Robinho.



si ma con balo tevez e tenendo elsha, in un 4-3-1-2 pazzini quando gioca?


----------



## Frikez (10 Giugno 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> si ma con balo tevez e tenendo elsha, in un 4-3-1-2 pazzini quando gioca?



Con Mario che ogni tanto sclera avrà il suo spazio.


----------



## jaws (10 Giugno 2013)

Quando Balotelli si fa cacciare


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Giugno 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> si tiene elsha, si prende tevez con i soldi di robinho... si cede boateng e si punta *verratti*... allora il campionato di serie a tornerebbe ad essere interessante... ma mi aspetto qualsiasi cosa da galliani, anche la classica frase: "Ho promesso a Pazzini che lo avremmo aspettato."





non succederà mai.


----------



## Frikez (10 Giugno 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> si tiene elsha, si prende tevez con i soldi di robinho... si cede boateng e si punta pastore... allora il campionato di serie a tornerebbe ad essere interessante... ma mi aspetto qualsiasi cosa da galliani, anche la classica frase: "Ho promesso a Pazzini che lo avremmo aspettato."



Ci sta come ragionamento ma io più che su Pastore andrei su una mezz'ala tecnica, il trequartista ce l'abbiamo già.


----------



## Tobi (10 Giugno 2013)

tra preliminari, coppa italia, campionato e spero champions league.. 60 partite circa in un anno.. ci sarà spazio per tutti..


----------



## Serginho (10 Giugno 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> si ma con balo tevez e tenendo elsha, in un 4-3-1-2 pazzini quando gioca?



Anche l'anno prossimo il Milan parteciperà a 3 competizioni


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio, la Juventus non è preoccupata dell'inserimento del Milan per Tevez perchè i bianconeri hanno già la massima col giocatore.*



.


----------



## iceman. (10 Giugno 2013)

Eriksen e Diamanti con Saponara in prestito a Bologna +Tevez e sarei disposto a cedere elsharaui.


----------



## 2515 (10 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ci sta come ragionamento ma io più che su Pastore andrei su una mezz'ala tecnica, il trequartista ce l'abbiamo già.



Se prendiamo sia pastore sia tevez tenendo El Shaarawy per me è impossibile che non si viri sul 4-2-3-1, è l'unico modo per giocare con quei giocatori.
Saponara è la riserva di Pastore, Pazzini di Balotelli, Niang di Elsha e Tevez e all'occorrenza anche saponara è la riserva dei due esterni. Se fai una squadra con tanto potenziale offensivo schieri monto e de jong a centrocampo e davanti metti tutta la potenza offensiva che puoi.


----------



## Jino (10 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi io sarei contentissimo dell' arrivo di TEvez ma ho alcune domande da farvi
> 
> 1 - dove gioca?
> 2 - chi partirebbe?
> 3 - come mai il City ce lo venderebbe?



1. Lui è una seconda punta. Ma li davanti può davvero giocare ovunque. 
2. Arriverebbe solo se parte Robinho, per accettare il pesante ingaggio di Tevez ne deve partire un altro pesante, il brasiliano appunto.
3. Perchè ha solo un anno di contratto e non intende rinnovare, perchè da anni Manchester gli pesa.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (10 Giugno 2013)

tevez è un calciatore che farebbe la differenza in qualunque squadra e ruolo dell'attacco giochi.Il suo arrivo ci permetterebbe di giocarci lo scudetto con la juve.E' un giocatore dominante come ibra,ma a differenza dello svedese è uno che gioca per la squadra e non un accentratore


----------



## bargnani83 (11 Giugno 2013)

però ragazzi si va da un eccesso all'altro.si passa dal "non abbiamo neanche i soldi per chiudere subito la trattativa per poli" a un milan con tevez-pastore,ed el shaarawy che rimane nonostante l'arrivo degli altri 2.calma.


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2013)

La distanza tra Tevez e Robinho è la stessa che c'è tra la Terra e Marte.


----------



## iceman. (11 Giugno 2013)

Robinho poi ha quasi sempre fallito. Al real, al city e da noi. Si e no da quano gioca a calcio avra' indovinato si e no 3,4 stagioni.


----------



## Sheldon92 (11 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La distanza tra Tevez e Robinho è la stessa che c'è tra la Terra e Marte.



In che senso? A livello economico o a livello tattico/utilità in campo?


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2013)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> In che senso? A livello economico o a livello tattico/utilità in campo?



Di tutto! Altra categoria!


----------



## Sheldon92 (11 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di tutto! Altra categoria!



Sono d'accordo! E comunque tra cartellino e stipendio (sempre che Carlitos se lo dimezzi) ballerebbero pochissimi soldi tra i due giocatori.


----------



## Frikez (11 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Se prendiamo sia pastore sia tevez tenendo El Shaarawy per me è impossibile che non si viri sul 4-2-3-1, è l'unico modo per giocare con quei giocatori.
> Saponara è la riserva di Pastore, Pazzini di Balotelli, Niang di Elsha e Tevez e all'occorrenza anche saponara è la riserva dei due esterni. Se fai una squadra con tanto potenziale offensivo schieri monto e de jong a centrocampo e davanti metti tutta la potenza offensiva che puoi.



Secondo me Pastore non arriverà, siamo abbastanza coperti con Saponara su cui puntiamo molto, al limite potrebbe arrivare qualcuno come Diamanti oppure un low cost.

Credo che giocheremo col 4-3-1-2, è inutile al momento fare certe congetture..Galliani ha detto che giocheremo con quel modulo proprio per esaltare le caratteristiche di Saponara o di un altro trequartista che potrebbe arrivare, dubito che Allegri metta in campo 4 giocatori offensivi.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Giugno 2013)

Marchetti di Sky Sport 24: *"Milan? Ad oggi non può prendere Tevez. Nonostante le dichiarazioni di Galliani al momento non ci sarebbero le condizioni. Poi, se è vera la storia dell'interessamento dei rossoneri per Matri potrebbero addirittura spalancarsi le porte in bianconero per Tevez. Per la difesa confermiamo domani l'incontro con il Torino per Ogbonna”*.


----------



## Frikez (11 Giugno 2013)

Matri 

Ogbonna ormai è andato purtroppo.


----------



## sheva90 (11 Giugno 2013)

Marchetti e tutta la troupe di Sky Sport secondo me soffrono troppo di sindrome da saccenti.

Credono di sapere tutto loro.


----------



## bargnani83 (11 Giugno 2013)

marchetti la sera prima del'incontro di galliani con laporta per ibra parlava di 40 mln come costo del cartellino dello svedese.ergo è poco attendibile.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (11 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Marchetti di Sky Sport 24: *"Milan? Ad oggi non può prendere Tevez. Nonostante le dichiarazioni di Galliani al momento non ci sarebbero le condizioni. Poi, se è vera la storia dell'interessamento dei rossoneri per Matri potrebbero addirittura spalancarsi le porte in bianconero per Tevez. Per la difesa confermiamo domani l'incontro con il Torino per Ogbonna”*.



io sono convinto che comunque tevez preferisca il milan alla juve.E credo lo sia anche galliani,che ha conservato buoni rapporti personali sia con carlitos che con il suo procuratore.Con le sue recenti dichiarazioni in merito al futuro dell'apache ha voluto avvisare i naviganti,specialmente quelli bianconeri


----------



## tequilad (11 Giugno 2013)

Ovviamente Tevez può arrivare solo se parte Robinho (o un altro lì davanti ma questo tendo ad escluderlo)


----------



## prebozzio (11 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Verratti costa 40 milioni, aggiungici la concorrenza e il fatto che ancelotti lo vorrà al real madrid. Obiang mi chiedo perché non abbia provato a prenderlo nessuno, Gomez è una prima punta d'area, abbiamo già balo-pazzini-petagna e se vuoi pure tevez se lo prendiamo per quel ruolo. Tevez sa fare prima, seconda punta e ala. Nainggolan Allegri non fa che volerlo ma se preferiscono prendergli kucka perché trattare col giocattolaro è più semplice mica è colpa sua. Con Tevez in attacco se schieri un 4-2-3-1 e Saponara trequartista centrale a smistare palla fai quello che vuoi in attacco. Tevez potrebbe pure fare il numero 10 volendo, non è solo un bomber (1 gol ogni 2 tiri)


Ovviamente mi riferivo al Papu Gomez del Catania 

Erano quattro nomi buttati lì nel discorso che se vogliamo un Milan che giochi un calcio migliore (posto che dobbiamo essere d'accordo su cosa sia questo calcio migliore) non serve Tevez. Tevez può essere ottimo se vogliamo continuare a vincere con episodi, grazie alle giocate dei singoli. Ma costa, guadagna tanto (anche dimezzandosi lo stipendio, e lui che è uno molto attaccato ai soldi ce lo vedo difficilmente, sarebbe il più pagato della squadra) ed è un acquisto che dal punto di vista economico ci rovinerebbe negli anni futuri (come già Ibra).
Se quello che cerchiamo di costruire è invece un Milan con un gioco stile Dortmund più rapido, tecnico, verticale, allora serve più qualità dietro gli attaccanti. La Juventus gioca un bellissimo calcio anche con Matri e Quagliarella, perché ha tanta qualità nei piedi dei difensori e a centrocampo.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Giugno 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Ovviamente Tevez può arrivare solo se parte Robinho (o un altro lì davanti ma questo tendo ad escluderlo)



Tevez per Robinho allo stesso stipendio 
Non mi fa impazzire ma il cambio è graditissimo


----------



## Naruto98 (11 Giugno 2013)

Per me questa è tutta una pagliacciata, visto come si è sbilanciato galliani dovrebbe esseregià fatta tra un pò. Io non mi illudo più, di certo al momento tevez e/o pastore secondo me arriveranno solo se viene ceduto elsha


----------



## MilanWorld (11 Giugno 2013)

Il Milan vorrebbe concedere a Tevez uno stipendio non superiore ai 5 milioni di euro a stagione. Al City ne percepisce 8,5


----------



## The Ripper (11 Giugno 2013)

Si muovessero a vendere Robinho piuttosto. Poi si vede.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2013)

Spero salti tutto, non voglio tevez per EL!!!


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Ovviamente Tevez può arrivare solo se parte Robinho (o un altro lì davanti ma questo tendo ad escluderlo)



Esatto, lo ripeto da giorni, se partono i 4,5 di Robi possono entrare in libro paga i 4,5 di Tevez. E' una condizione d'obbligo questa.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Giugno 2013)

....dobbiamo assolutamente cedere robinho...è lui l unico che può lasciare il posto a tevez.Questa volta credo a galliani che il faraone non è sul mercato


----------



## folletto (11 Giugno 2013)

E' iniziato l'ennesimo teatrino, l'unica cosa certa è che un attacco Balo - Elsha - Tevez sarebbe un incubo per qualunque difesa.


----------



## Frikez (11 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Si muovessero a vendere Robinho piuttosto. Poi si vede.



E Nocerino magari.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Giugno 2013)

Vergani *(Agente Fifa)* "*Tevez* è vicino al Milan"


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2013)

questi agenti Fifa paiono i vecchietti sulle panchine... quando passa qualcuno dicono qualcosa a caso per attaccar bottone


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2013)

Io non so manco chi sia mah


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Giugno 2013)

certo che se viene Tevez e per sbaglio Galliani prende un centrocampista forte so cavoli amari...e magari anche un difensore affidabile


----------



## The Ripper (11 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> certo che se viene Tevez e per sbaglio Galliani prende un centrocampista forte so cavoli amari...e magari anche un difensore affidabile



se avessimo i soldi perché no.
per prendere 3 titolari ne devi cedere altrettanti.
difensore titolare? devi cedere abate.
centrocampista titolare? devi cedere boateng
attaccante titolare? devi cedere robinho.

e nemmeno sei certo delle alternative 

fosse per me:
cederei abate per Schar e Jung
Boateng per Verratti (a meno che non si vuole lanciare definitivamente Cristante, ma comunque serve un centorcampista).
Robinho per Tevez

il resto sarebbero operazioni minori, per far cassa e costruire la rosa
Nocerino per Poli
Emanuelson cassa
Muntari cassa
Antonini per De Ceglie
Didac Vilà cassa
Taiwo cassa
Traoré cassa
ecc...ecc..
Di tutti i ragazzini che abbiamo in giro, non mi farei fuggire solo Comi, Rodrigo Ely e Fossati. Il resto è poca roba (anche se Pazzagli jr mi piaceva).


----------



## 2515 (11 Giugno 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> E' iniziato l'ennesimo teatrino, l'unica cosa certa è che un attacco Balo - Elsha - Tevez sarebbe un incubo per qualunque difesa.



Barzagli Bonucci e Chiellini avrebbero il loro bel da fare. Specie perché gli avversari diretti di Bonucci e Chiellini sarebbero rispettivamente Balotelli e Tevez..XD


----------



## gabuz (11 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Barzagli Bonucci e Chiellini avrebbero il loro bel da fare. Specie perché gli avversari diretti di Bonucci e Chiellini sarebbero rispettivamente Balotelli e Tevez..XD


Chiellini va tranquillo, si porta a casa qualche tibia e perone collezionando al massimo un'ammonizione verbale... quello più a rischio è Bonucci.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2013)

Galliani su Tevez"Per *Tevez **non c’è nessuna trattativa*. Per adesso siamo a posto in avanti"


----------



## Djici (11 Giugno 2013)

spero solo che il "per adesso" vuole solo dire che aspettano di vendere robinho prima di fare qualcosa... e con qualcosa non sto parlando solo di tevez... ci sono anche altri nomi interessanti


----------



## The Ripper (11 Giugno 2013)

con una dichiarazione Galliani ci ha smontato tutto il topic


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> con una dichiarazione Galliani ci ha smontato tutto il topic



Perchè credi a Galliani??? Prima fa vedere il messaggio, Milan Channel ammette l'interesse e poi dovrei credere alle sue ultime pirlate??? Suvvia....


----------



## iceman. (11 Giugno 2013)

Al 99,99% non arriva


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Giugno 2013)

sempre Marchetti di Sky Sport: 

*"Tra Milan e Juve è guerra aperta sul mercato: i rossoneri al momento sono molto sereni, vista la crociera che stanno facendo in questi giorni Galliani e Allegri. Per Tevez l'ad rossonero ha mandato messaggi, dicendo di essere i migliori clienti del City, avendo già preso da loro Balotelli e De Jong. Rimarca così i rapporti con il Manchester City, anche se c'è da dire che la Juventus è avanti con il giocatore avendo già l'accordo."*


----------



## Tobi (11 Giugno 2013)

Noi l'accordo ce lo abbiamo dal gennaio scorso


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2013)

Dice cosi perchè è ovvio dire cosi, ma la trattativa per me c'è eccome, si cerca di piazzare Robinho però prima.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dice cosi perchè è ovvio dire cosi, ma la trattativa per me c'è eccome, si cerca di piazzare Robinho però prima.



quando apre ufficialmente il mercato in brasile ? speriamo di piazzarlo subito e di non aspettare agosto inoltrato.
non vorrei che aspettassero di giocare il preliminare prima di cederlo...


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> quando apre ufficialmente il mercato in brasile ? speriamo di piazzarlo subito e di non aspettare agosto inoltrato.
> non vorrei che aspettassero di giocare il preliminare prima di cederlo...



Veramente fra poco chiude. Al massimo a metà luglio se non sbaglio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2013)

Galliani a sky sport:"Non ho parlato con Tevez e non mi risultano malumori della Juventus.* Non esiste che noi non si possa parlare con Tevez,* o la Juve o l'Inter. Tutti parliamo con tutti. Non so da dove parte questo malumore. *Non ho parlato con Tevez ma magari ci parlerò*"


----------



## jaws (11 Giugno 2013)

Se Marotta si fa soffiare Tevez e non riesce a prendere neanche Higuain può tranquillamente dimettersi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Giugno 2013)

Daje Carlitos,portaci l'Ottava con i tuoi 10 goal stagionali.


----------



## jaws (11 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Daje Carlitos,portaci l'Ottava con i tuoi 10 goal stagionali.



Se li fa tutti e 10 in Champions ce la può fare


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Se li fa tutti e 10 in Champions ce la può fare



3 agli ottavi,3 ai quarti,3 in semifinale e poi un golletto nella finalissima (dopodiché facciamo il catenaccio made in Allegri)


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2013)

*Ultime sulla trattativa Milan Tevez* da Di Marzio:

Galliani è ricaduto sulla tentazione Tevez. La Juve si è mossa prima ed ha un già un accordo con il giocatore. Il City se ne libererebbe volentieri ma vuole almeno 10 milioni di euro. Un mese fa, gli inglesi proposero al Milan questa offerta: soldi più Tevez in cambio di El Shaarawy. Galliani disse no e rilanciò con un'altra richiesta: 40 milioni cash. Ma l'inserimento della Juve sull'argentino ha cambiato le carte in tavola: il Milan è tornato su Carlitos.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Giugno 2013)

La Juventus è su Carlitos, ma non con grande decisione. Marotta sta facendo i soliti errori da dilettante: tiene i piedi in diverse scarpe e alla fine resta scalzo.

Higuain, Tevez, Jovetic... ancora non si sa quale sia il vero obiettivo della Juventus.


----------



## Ale (12 Giugno 2013)

ottimo, con 10 mln lo portiamo a casa.


----------



## 2515 (12 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La Juventus è su Carlitos, ma non con grande decisione. Marotta sta facendo i soliti errori da dilettante: tiene i piedi in diverse scarpe e alla fine resta scalzo.
> 
> Higuain, Tevez, Jovetic... ancora non si sa quale sia il vero obiettivo della Juventus.



Il real vuole pogba o vidal, oppure 30 milioni pieni e la juve non accetta nessuna delle tre prospettive.
Della Valle è testardo quanto de laurentiis e vuole i soldi sull'unghia, ha rifiutato pure più soldi per altri giocatori in passato, di fatto sbuttandandosi un patrimonio con cui rendere la fiorentina una squadra molto più forte, quindi o gliene danno 30 o nulla.
Tevez lo vogliamo pure noi.


----------



## Ale (12 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Il real vuole pogba o vidal, oppure 30 milioni pieni e la juve non accetta nessuna delle tre prospettive.
> Della Valle è testardo quanto de laurentiis e vuole i soldi sull'unghia, ha rifiutato pure più soldi per altri giocatori in passato, di fatto sbuttandandosi un patrimonio con cui rendere la fiorentina una squadra molto più forte, quindi o gliene danno 30 o nulla.
> Tevez lo vogliamo pure noi.



quindi è probabile che se prendessimo noi tevez, loro rimarrebbero a bocca asciutta.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Giugno 2013)

30 per Higuain mi pare follia pura comunque...


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime sulla trattativa Milan Tevez* da Di Marzio:
> 
> Galliani è ricaduto sulla tentazione Tevez. La Juve si è mossa prima ed ha un già un accordo con il giocatore. Il City se ne libererebbe volentieri ma vuole almeno 10 milioni di euro. Un mese fa, gli inglesi proposero al Milan questa offerta: soldi più Tevez in cambio di El Shaarawy. Galliani disse no e rilanciò con un'altra richiesta: 40 milioni cash. Ma l'inserimento della Juve sull'argentino ha cambiato le carte in tavola: il Milan è tornato su Carlitos.



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Il real vuole pogba o vidal, oppure 30 milioni pieni e la juve non accetta nessuna delle tre prospettive.
> Della Valle è testardo quanto de laurentiis e vuole i soldi sull'unghia, ha rifiutato pure più soldi per altri giocatori in passato, di fatto sbuttandandosi un patrimonio con cui rendere la fiorentina una squadra molto più forte, quindi o gliene danno 30 o nulla.
> Tevez lo vogliamo pure noi.


Beh non puoi pensare di scroccare giocatori come Higuain o Jovetic. 30 milioni è una giusta valutazione per entrambi. L'argentino quando gioca segna sempre, mentre Jo-Jo ha ancora margini di crescita.

Meglio per noi che perdano tempo con le chimere, Galliani deve essere bravo a piazzare la zampata al momento giusto.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (12 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime sulla trattativa Milan Tevez* da Di Marzio:
> 
> Galliani è ricaduto sulla tentazione Tevez. La Juve si è mossa prima ed ha un già un accordo con il giocatore. Il City se ne libererebbe volentieri ma vuole almeno 10 milioni di euro. Un mese fa, gli inglesi proposero al Milan questa offerta: soldi più Tevez in cambio di El Shaarawy. Galliani disse no e rilanciò con un'altra richiesta: 40 milioni cash. Ma l'inserimento della Juve sull'argentino ha cambiato le carte in tavola: il Milan è tornato su Carlitos.



tevez a 10 milioni è da prendere,senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (12 Giugno 2013)

se viene a 10 mln senza cedere el sha se ne può parlare.

Ma deve anche ridursi lo stipendio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Giugno 2013)

Galliani: " Non c'è nessuna trattativa per Tevez"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Galliani: " Non c'è nessuna trattativa per Tevez"


Eroe.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo Tuttosport Carlitos Tevez avrebbe detto si ad entrambe le compagini interessate al suo acquisto, cioè Milan e Juventus. Ora spetterebbe solamente a queste due ultime trovare l'accordo col City per accaparrarsi le giocate dell'Apache.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Carlitos Tevez avrebbe detto si ad entrambe le compagini interessate al suo acquisto, cioè Milan e Juventus. Ora spetterebbe solamente a queste due ultime trovare l'accordo col City per accaparrarsi le giocate dell'Apache.*



Tuttosport 

Mi sa tanto che finisce come Berbatov; alla fine litighiamo con la Juve e va al Fulham di turno


----------



## Butcher (12 Giugno 2013)

Quindi Galliani avrebbe offerto EL Sha al City per 40 mil?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Quindi Galliani avrebbe offerto EL Sha al City per 40 mil?



Non credo; penso che l'offerta sia 25 piu Tevez.


----------



## Butcher (12 Giugno 2013)

Oggi sportmediaset riporta l'apertura di Galliani alla cessione di El Shaarawy...


----------



## Denni90 (12 Giugno 2013)

tra city e milan ci sono ottimi rapporti come si vede dalle ultime trattative e dal nostro sponsor... se devono fare uno sconto nn credo lo farebbero alla juventus


----------



## Isao (12 Giugno 2013)

"Dopo anni di esperienza non dirò mai più che un giocatore è incedibile, perché tutto può succedere. Quello che ha richieste per il momento è El Shaarawy."

Viste così le dichiarazioni di Galliani sono diversamente interpretabili...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Giugno 2013)

Ragazzi, qui sognamo Tevez più El Shaarawy, ma la logica dice che vendendo El Shaarawy si libererà un posto nel ruolo di seconda punta che verrà assegnato a Tevez. Per me le operazioni sono collegate, non sono disgiunte ma una presuppone l'altra.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, qui sognamo Tevez più El Shaarawy, ma la logica dice che vendendo El Shaarawy si libererà un posto nel ruolo di seconda punta che verrà assegnato a Tevez. Per me le operazioni sono collegate, non sono disgiunte ma una presuppone l'altra.



Io dico che è già tutto fatto, vogliono aspettare solo un po' per addolcire la pillola ai tifosi che non vogliono pensare ad un Elsha partente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io dico che è già tutto fatto, vogliono aspettare solo un po' per addolcire la pillola ai tifosi che non vogliono pensare ad un Elsha partente.


Il discorso progetto salta comunque con questa operazione... non mi venissero più a parlare di progetto. Galliani ancora è abituato ai grossi nomi, non riesce a distaccarsi da questa logica. L'operazione Tevez da sola poteva avere un senso, a certi costi e a certe condizioni: non più di 10-12 milioni per il cartellino e non più di 5 mln di ingaggio. 
Berlusconi c'entra nel discorso del budget di mercato, ma Galliani c'entra tremendamente in queste scelte perché non riesce a non pensare a un Milan fatto da nomi di un certo calibro. Non puoi vendere El Shaarawy per Tevez e parlarmi di progetto... o almeno potresti parlarmi di progetto se vendi El Shaarawy per prendere Muriel, Isco/Eriksen e Van Ginkel (ragazzo del '92, gioca nel Vitesse e ha avuto un rendimento persino superiore al più quotato Strootman).


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2013)

Beh potrebbe essere che oltre a Tevez, con il cash di Elsha prendono Eriksen, che è in scadenza 2014.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh potrebbe essere che oltre a Tevez, con il cash di Elsha prendono Eriksen, che è in scadenza 2014.


Non ci credo purtroppo. Questa società ha dimostrato che per spendere Y prima ha dovuto incassare Yx3.
A mio avviso i 25 milioni o quel che sarà andranno per la maggior parte a bilancio. Per Eriksen 20 milioni servono... ma andrebbe bene anche Thiago Alcantara che costa 18. Il problema è che sono avidi di denaro e molto andrà a bilancio.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non ci credo purtroppo. Questa società ha dimostrato che per spendere Y prima ha dovuto incassare Yx3.
> A mio avviso i 25 milioni o quel che sarà andranno per la maggior parte a bilancio. Per Eriksen 20 milioni servono... ma andrebbe bene anche Thiago Alcantara che costa 18. Il problema è che sono avidi di denaro e molto andrà a bilancio.



Eriksen tra meno di un anno va in scadenza, non può valere 20 mln. Il bilancio è già stato chiuso e approvato, i 20 mln vanno investiti.


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Giugno 2013)

galliani ha detto che nel mercato tutto può succedere....ed è normale e giusto che lo dica!l'anno scorso ci si lamentava perchè la società aveva mentito ai tifosi,dicendo che thiago e ibra erano incedibili etc etc.
quest'anno galliani ha voluto mettere subito le cose in chiaro.El shaarawy resterà al milan,a meno di un offerta irrinunciabile.E ora,permettetemelo,ma da grande ammiratore di stephan,mi spiace ma se ci presentano 40 mln o poco piu, è giusto che venga ceduto!stiamo parlando di 40 mln,non 20/25...e per quello che stephan ha dimostrato fino ad ora 40 mln non li vale...questa è la valutazione di giocatori come falcao,gotze,gente che ha fatto vedere sicuramente qualcosa in più di el shaarawy...
certamente, lo venderei solo ed esclusivamente se i soldi incassati dalla cessione venissero tutti reinvestiti nel mercato...e fidatevi che cedendo anche boateng e gli altri esuberi che abbiamo in squadra(robinho,nocerino,emanuelson,vilà,traorè etc...) si può costruire una grandissima squadra di giovani di grandi prospettive

detto ciò sono sicuro che se dovesse andare via stephan prenderemo poli,astori e tevez..PUNTO..e sarà giusto contestare e criticare


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Eriksen tra meno di un anno va in scadenza, non può valere 20 mln. Il bilancio è già stato chiuso e approvato, i 20 mln vanno investiti.


Di chiacchiere negli ultimi anni questi signori ne hanno fatte tante. Chi ti dice che reinvestiranno il cash? Non sono mica obbligati a farlo.


----------



## runner (12 Giugno 2013)

comunque se arriva Tevez non arriva un trequartista forte e si gioca con i tre larghi in attacco....


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Di chiacchiere negli ultimi anni questi signori ne hanno fatte tante. Chi ti dice che reinvestiranno il cash? Non sono mica obbligati a farlo.



Non sono obbligati a farlo, ma non c'è più la scusa del bilancio.


----------



## 2515 (12 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> comunque se arriva Tevez non arriva un trequartista forte e si gioca con i tre larghi in attacco....



da questo punto di vista sono interessanti le parole di inzaghi "non c'entra il diktat, al presidente piace che si giochi con tre uomini offensivi, che sia il trequartista con due punte oppure tre attaccanti cambia poco, dipende dagli uomini a disposizione"


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2013)

Galliani, ieri di tappa ad Olimpia, si è fermato a parlare con qualche tifoso rossonero presente sul posto. E lo stesso Galliani, ad un ragazzo che chiedeva notizie riguarda Tevez, ha risposto:"Vuoi sapere se arriva Tevez? Ora non posso, magari glielo dirò dopo in un orecchio"


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io dico che è già tutto fatto, vogliono aspettare solo un po' per addolcire la pillola ai tifosi che non vogliono pensare ad un Elsha partente.



quoto alla grande


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2013)

*Alessandra Bocci*, giornalista della Gazzetta dello Sport, intervenuta a Radio Crc, ha affermato che *la trattativa per Tevez al Milan sarà lunghissima* e probabilmente si aspetteranno gli ultimi giorni di mercato.


----------



## Jino (12 Giugno 2013)

Vi metto sul piatto un ragionamento logico:

Se per Stephan accettano 40 mln di euro, ad anni 21, è probabile che siano a conoscenza di perplessità fisiche, oppure che quei primi sei mesi siano stati solo un boom iniziale, per dirla tutta siano convinti che una cifra del genere non la varrà mai più in una sessione di mercato.

Anni fa per Pato, in tempi economici della società anche peggiori di adesso, si rifiutavano 45-50 mln per il ventenne brasiliano dal Chelsea, proprio perchè a conoscenza delle sue capacità si pensava che nel giro di qualche anno potenzialmente ne sarebbe valsi 70-80 di mln. 

Per questo ragionamento logico dico che se venderanno El Shaarawy per quella cifra forse forse c'è sotto una ragione seria per la quale viene venduto cosi prematuramente.


----------



## Dexter (12 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vi metto sul piatto un ragionamento logico:
> 
> Se per Stephan accettano 40 mln di euro, ad anni 21, è probabile che siano a conoscenza di perplessità fisiche, oppure che quei primi sei mesi siano stati solo un boom iniziale, per dirla tutta siano convinti che una cifra del genere non la varrà mai più in una sessione di mercato.
> 
> ...


è sicuramente cosi. se lo vendono è perchè si è convinti che ha avuto solo una botta di..fortuna nel girone di andata e che in realtà è un giocatore normale (mio stesso pensiero fra l'altro,ma questo è un altro discorso).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani, ieri di tappa ad Olimpia, si è fermato a parlare con qualche tifoso rossonero presente sul posto. E lo stesso Galliani, ad un ragazzo che chiedeva notizie riguarda Tevez, ha risposto:"Vuoi sapere se arriva Tevez? Ora non posso, magari glielo dirò dopo in un orecchio"


L'uomo che sussurrava ai tifosi...


----------



## MisterBet (12 Giugno 2013)

Per me vendono perchè ne hanno bisogno per il bilancio 2013...in caso di cessione ne avremo subito la conferma o meno in base ai soldi reinvestiti...


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Alessandra Bocci*, giornalista della Gazzetta dello Sport, intervenuta a Radio Crc, ha affermato che *la trattativa per Tevez al Milan sarà lunghissima* e probabilmente si aspetteranno gli ultimi giorni di mercato.



Eh be come sempre.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vi metto sul piatto un ragionamento logico:
> 
> Se per Stephan accettano 40 mln di euro, ad anni 21, è probabile che siano a conoscenza di perplessità fisiche, oppure che quei primi sei mesi siano stati solo un boom iniziale, per dirla tutta siano convinti che una cifra del genere non la varrà mai più in una sessione di mercato.
> 
> ...


Sottoscrivo. Quello che sto cercando di dire da tempo.
Ragazzi, tutte le cessioni importanti non sono mai avvenute per caso, per quanto ci abbiano potuto ferire:
Shevchenko ormai era finito; Kakà era cronicamente rotto; Silva non è stato un pacco, sono d'accordo, ma anche lui ha un'età e con essa tanti problemi fisici e sicuramente con noi ha toccato l'apice, sicuramente non andrà oltre in Francia. Ibra è un discorso a parte perché gliel'hanno tirato appresso.
Io sono fermamente convinto che ci sia qualcosa dietro, checché se ne dica, non vendiamo mai per caso, tutte le grandi partenze degli ultimi anni hanno avuto un senso e io soffermo l'accento sulle parole di Buffa.


----------



## iceman. (12 Giugno 2013)

Ma Berlusconi stavolta non dice nulla?


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2013)

ingordigia raga...ingordigia...
Se cedi Kakà, Thiago e Ibra perché hai il bilancio a pezzi è un discorso...
Se cedi el Shaarawy col bilancio a posto è un altro tipo di discorso.

Nonostante le cessioni illustri, il Milan non ha mai ceduto giocatori solo per soldi (ripeto, tranne quando il bilancio era a pezzi grazie alla politica di Fester). Se cedi El Shaarawy ORA significa che sei un ingordo di me... e ti intascherai gran parte di quei soldi.
Se cedi El Shaarawy ADESSO significa che il prossimo cedi anche Balotelli. Sicuro come la morte.


----------



## Albijol (12 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> . Se cedi El Shaarawy ORA significa che sei un ingordo di me...



oppure che hanno dei dubbi sulla sua reale qualità, o peggio ancora sanno qualcosa di grave sulla sua condizione fisica (la tendinopatia non è mica una bazzecola)


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Alessandra Bocci*, giornalista della Gazzetta dello Sport, intervenuta a Radio Crc, ha affermato che *la trattativa per Tevez al Milan sarà lunghissima* e probabilmente si aspetteranno gli ultimi giorni di mercato.



Strano...


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sottoscrivo. Quello che sto cercando di dire da tempo.
> Ragazzi, tutte le cessioni importanti non sono mai avvenute per caso, per quanto ci abbiano potuto ferire:
> Shevchenko ormai era finito; Kakà era cronicamente rotto; Silva non è stato un pacco, sono d'accordo, ma anche lui ha un'età e con essa tanti problemi fisici e sicuramente con noi ha toccato l'apice, sicuramente non andrà oltre in Francia. Ibra è un discorso a parte perché gliel'hanno tirato appresso.
> Io sono fermamente convinto che ci sia qualcosa dietro, checché se ne dica, non vendiamo mai per caso, tutte le grandi partenze degli ultimi anni hanno avuto un senso e io soffermo l'accento sulle parole di Buffa.



Non sono assolutissimamente d'accordo.
Shevchenko è stato ceduto quando era in fase discendente:30 anni.
Kakà quando non era più il Kakà da pallone d'oro, aveva problemi fisici e soprattutto il Milan aveva problemi di bilancio.
Thiago Silva è stato venduto esclusivamente per problemi di bilancio. Il giocatore accusava qualche problemino, ma nulla che avrebbe potuto tenerlo fuori dai campi a lungo. Abbiamo ceduto il miglior difensore al Mondo che al PSG si sta riconfermando come miglior difensore al mondo.
Ibrahimovic è stato venduto esclusivamente per problemi di bilancio, serviva alleggerirsi del suo stipendio.

Il Milan ha tirato "pacchi" solo nel caso Shevchenko e nel caso Kakà.
qualsiasi altra cessione fatta c'abbiamo perso noi, di gran lunga. Molto spesso anche in cessioni minori.

La cessione di El Shaarawy significa due cose:
1) non credono nel giocatore (cosa stranissima, visto che ti ha salvato le chiappe).
2) ingordigia (a prescindere dal bilancio, al Milan servono sempre soldi, altrimenti non può "tirare a campare").


Se cedono El Shaarawy dovranno anche dare qualche spiegazione. Per le ultime 3 cessioni la spiegazione è stata: "dispiace, ma servivano soldi per il bilancio".
ma con El Shaarawy cosa diranno? Vi ricordate le fandonie e l'imbarazzo nello spiegare la cessione di Shevchenko?
Né potranno dire "Davanti a certe cifre..." ecc... ecc... perché autorizzerebbero chiunque a venire anche dopodomani a prendersi anche Balotelli.

Trattenere El Shaarawy è una prova di forza necessaria.


p.s. caso mai dovessero cederlo, mi auguro prendano ALMENO Tevez + Muriel, altrimenti giuro che non vedrò il Milan. A cosa dobbiamo giocare con Niang, De Jong, Poli, Abate, Mexes, Abbiati e compagnia bella? Io quest'anno ho visto il Milan solo per vedere el Shaarawy, e poi la coppia con Balotelli. Sono stanco di prese in giro...molto stanco. Non possono pretendere abbonati e grosso tifo se gli abbonati e iol grosso tifo non vengono ripagati.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non sono assolutissimamente d'accordo.
> Shevchenko è stato ceduto quando era in fase discendente:30 anni.
> Kakà quando non era più il Kakà da pallone d'oro, aveva problemi fisici e soprattutto il Milan aveva problemi di bilancio.
> Thiago Silva è stato venduto esclusivamente per problemi di bilancio. Il giocatore accusava qualche problemino, ma nulla che avrebbe potuto tenerlo fuori dai campi a lungo. Abbiamo ceduto il miglior difensore al Mondo che al PSG si sta riconfermando come miglior difensore al mondo.
> ...



Vabbè, campa cavallo che l'erba cresce.....


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, campa cavallo che l'erba cresce.....



e allora siamo fritti


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non sono assolutissimamente d'accordo.
> Shevchenko è stato ceduto quando era in fase discendente:30 anni.
> Kakà quando non era più il Kakà da pallone d'oro, aveva problemi fisici e soprattutto il Milan aveva problemi di bilancio.
> Thiago Silva è stato venduto esclusivamente per problemi di bilancio. Il giocatore accusava qualche problemino, ma nulla che avrebbe potuto tenerlo fuori dai campi a lungo. Abbiamo ceduto il miglior difensore al Mondo che al PSG si sta riconfermando come miglior difensore al mondo.
> ...



sottoscrivo tutto,soprattutto il p.s.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> e allora siamo fritti



Beh Tevez-Balotelli non sarebbe male. Mi sa che molti di voi ancora devono abituarsi a cosa rappresenti ora il Milan, cioè tutti a dire che il Milan non è più quello di un tempo, però quando c'è la prospettiva di cedere un prezzo pregiato si pretende poi il doppio colpo in attacco più il rafforzamento a centrocampo. Perdonami, ma sembrano commenti molto lontani dalla realtà.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non sono assolutissimamente d'accordo.
> Shevchenko è stato ceduto quando era in fase discendente:30 anni.
> Kakà quando non era più il Kakà da pallone d'oro, aveva problemi fisici e soprattutto il Milan aveva problemi di bilancio.
> Thiago Silva è stato venduto esclusivamente per problemi di bilancio. Il giocatore accusava qualche problemino, ma nulla che avrebbe potuto tenerlo fuori dai campi a lungo. Abbiamo ceduto il miglior difensore al Mondo che al PSG si sta riconfermando come miglior difensore al mondo.
> ...


Credo che tu non abbia detto, su Kakà, Shecvhenko e Thiago, niente di diverso da quanto abbia detto io. L'età per l'Ucraino, il fisico per il Brasiliano e ti sei soffermato sul bilancio(cosa giusta)per Silva, mentre io mi son soffermato sul fatto che anche lui avesse un'età e ho calcato un po' il problema degli infortuni. Detto questo hai scritto che pacchi son stati Shecvhenko e Kakà, e anche in questo caso io ho scritto circa Thiago letteralmente "Silva non è stato un pacco, sono d'accordo, ma...".
Detto questo tu parli di ingordigia, io invece posso benissimo ipotizzare che la società sappia qualcosa che noi non sappiamo. Parola tua contro la mia.

Ps: Sicuramente ci sarà una doppia entrata, di cui una rappresentata da Tevez, in caso di cessione del faraone.


----------



## Serginho (12 Giugno 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> "Dopo anni di esperienza non dirò mai più che un giocatore è incedibile, perché tutto può succedere. Quello che ha richieste per il momento è El Shaarawy."
> 
> Viste così le dichiarazioni di Galliani sono diversamente interpretabili...



Quoto, nessuno si è reso conto che tutto quello intorno è una montatura giornalistica


----------



## Tobi (12 Giugno 2013)

ragazzi mi duole dirlo ma 40 milioni di euro per un giocatore di 21 anni sono una cifra impressionante..
tanto per citarne 1.. mario gotze.. uno dei centrocampisti piu forti del panorama calcistico andrà al bayern per 37 milioni di euro.. davanti certe cifre come si fa a non porsi un punto di domanda?

Che poi è logico: Tevez per Stephan non sarebbe una mossa intelligente dal punto di vista anagrafico.. però hai la possibilità di prendere un Top Player.. cosa che il faraone ad oggi non lo è.. In attacco quindi avresti 2 giocatori top.. e lo sappiamo che solo con questi puoi vincere anche in europa..

Bisogna capire cosa vuole fare il Milan con i soldi di una ipotetica cessione del ragazzo.. se si intascano i soldi anche questa volta.. senza alcun bilancio da ripianare.. allora possiamo dire ufficialmente che il Milan è entrato nella dimensione di un Udinese qualsiasi.. se invece con quei soldi.. acquisti qualcuno di importante.. il discorso cambia.

Io sono favorevole a 25 + Tevez perchè poi in giro attaccanti della sua caratura non ne trovi a prezzi abbordabili.. e poi con quei 25 milioni si puo cercare di migliorare il centrocampo e la difesa.. con quei soldi un lovren e un naingolaan ce la fai a comprarli


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2013)

Dimensione Udinese??? Ora non esageriamo, l'Udinese se cedesse Muriel non va a prender Tevez o Jovetic, ma qualche ragazzino di 18-20 anni a 3-4 mln.


----------



## iceman. (12 Giugno 2013)

Diciamo che siamo come l'Arsenal, solo che a differenza nostra hanno lo stadio di proprieta'.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma Berlusconi stavolta non dice nulla?



Lascia che non dica nulla, è capace di bloccare la trattativa per riavere Pato.

Scherzi a parte, sia con la vicenda Allegri, sia con quella Balotelli,sia con questa, mi sembra che ultimamente Berlusconi abbaia abbbaia ma alla fine se ne frega completamente di tutto e lascia decidere a Galliani.


----------



## runner (12 Giugno 2013)

secondo me ragazzi le cose sono due 

1 - o Tevez lo abbiamo già preso e deve aspettare ad arrivare per fare il colpo di scena tipo Balo
2 - o è tutta una mossa per nascondere i veri obiettivi di mercato stile Kakà


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2013)

> Beh Tevez-Balotelli non sarebbe male. Mi sa che molti di voi ancora devono abituarsi a cosa rappresenti ora il Milan, cioè tutti a dire che il Milan non è più quello di un tempo, però quando c'è la prospettiva di cedere un prezzo pregiato si pretende poi il doppio colpo in attacco più il rafforzamento a centrocampo. Perdonami, ma sembrano commenti molto lontani dalla realtà


Se vendi El Sha non è per bilancio..quindi pretendo un giocatore valido quanto lui.
Tevez non c'entra nulla...Tevez deve arrivare per fare il trequartista ol il terzo attaccante... è un'operazione legata alla cessione di robinho, non di El Shaarawy. Fuori Robinho ed El Sha, dentro Tevez e Muriel. Non ci sarebbe nulla di estremo...anzi...


In ogni caso ho riletto le dichiarazioni di Fester. Avevo preso un mezzo abbaglio. Ha detto che NESSUNO è incedibile giusto? Aaaah vabbé, è una cosa che va ripetendo da quando abbiamo venduto Gullit...


----------



## runner (12 Giugno 2013)

si poi diciamo che dietro la cessione di Gullit c' era anche del resto.....
scusate l' o.t.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Giugno 2013)

*Alberti* (esperto di calcio) "*Tevez* vuole il *Milan*"


----------



## 2515 (12 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *Se vendi El Sha non è per bilancio..quindi pretendo un giocatore valido quanto lui.*



Scusa ma che ragionamento è? Tieni El Shaarawy e fai prima, che oltre a essere già tuo è italiano, umile, non ha pretese di ingaggio ed è milanista da sempre.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> *Alberti* (esperto di calcio) "*Tevez* vuole il *Milan*"



Ha parlato Alberti??? Benissimo, non vedremo mai Carlitos al Milan.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> *Alberti* (esperto di calcio) "*Tevez* vuole il *Milan*"



Non ci credo, pure Alberti 



è proprio l'anno buono


Comunque [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] , non prendiamoci in giro dai, se arriva è al posto di ElSha, altro che trequartista...Robinho finanzia la maggior parte di Tevez d'accordo, ma coi soldi di El faranno altro, trequartista o mezzala che sia, si spera. Senza dimenticare Boateng, Nocerino, Antonini e compagnia bella.

Davanti poi con Balotelli Tevez Pazzini Petagna Niang non arriva più nessuno.

Non so perchè mi sento moderatamente ottimista nonostante tutto.


----------



## MisterBet (12 Giugno 2013)

Alberti è un contaballe raro dai..


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma che ragionamento è? Tieni El Shaarawy e fai prima, che oltre a essere già tuo è italiano, umile, non ha pretese di ingaggio ed è milanista da sempre.



Io VOGLIO che resti El Sha. Ma se lo vendono per soldi voglio un'alternativa valida. Muriel, ad esempio, è un'alternativa valida. Con 20 mln credo si possa prendere... gli altri 20 li possono mettere anche a bilancio per quel che mi riguarda... ma se vendono El Sha PRETENDO un sostituto all'altezza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

siamo passati da Tevez a Matri lol


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Giugno 2013)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport *di oggi dà il *Milan in vantaggio sulla Juventus* per Tevez.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport *di oggi dà il *Milan in vantaggio sulla Juventus* per Tevez.



Strapole?


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Beh ovvio che siamo in pole, visto che la 'trattativa è avanzata.


----------



## gabuz (13 Giugno 2013)

Ovvio che siamo in pole, è da un anno e mezzo che stiamo trattando


----------



## DannySa (13 Giugno 2013)

Riso a Londra, contatto per Tevez?


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Secondo skysport la *Juventus *sarebbe molto vicino al *Tevez*.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Riso a Londra, contatto per Tevez?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Giugno 2013)

L'unica cosa da fare è non comprare nessun giornale e non vedere nessun sito o canale in cui danno notizie di mercato, rimanendo in apnea fino alla chiusura di sto calciomercato. Ogni anno è una seccatura.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 basta con questi siti...


----------



## gabuz (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> *Bomba di ML: Possibile scambio col PSG El Shaarawy- Ibrahimovic*
> 
> Posto perchè è divertente leggere ste frignacce.


Che ci azzecca nel topic di Tevez? Dai su ragazzi non iniziamo con l'anarchia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Che ci azzecca nel topic di Tevez? Dai su ragazzi non iniziamo con l'anarchia.



Avevo sbagliato topic


----------



## gabuz (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Avevo sbagliato topic


ok


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Giugno 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Riso a Londra, contatto per Tevez?



  il punto più alto della storia del forum


----------



## The Ripper (13 Giugno 2013)

Per me, qui può anche ballare la vittoria in Champions League. Prendetemi per pazzo ma...
...ma se il mercato del Milan dovesse essere quello che penso, allora ci andiamo a prendere la Champions con un po' di fortuna.


----------



## Frikez (13 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Per me, qui può anche ballare la vittoria in Champions League. Prendetemi per pazzo ma...
> ...ma se il mercato del Milan dovesse essere quello che penso, allora ci andiamo a prendere la Champions con un po' di fortuna.





Per me non arriverà nessuno di fenomenale, a meno che non vengano ceduti dei pezzi da 90.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport *di oggi dà il *Milan in vantaggio sulla Juventus* per Tevez.



.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Per me non arriverà nessuno di fenomenale, a meno che non vengano ceduti dei pezzi da 90.



Per me non arriverà nessuno a priori.

"eheheh ho ricevuto il messaggino da riso, Tevez è cattivo " per poi dopo 2 minuto "eheheh noi tevez non lo stiamo trattandgnuno può parlare con Tevez io ci parlerò"

Chiaramente un bel troll and go di Galliani, questi teatrini a dire tutto e nulla.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Per me, qui può anche ballare la vittoria in Champions League. Prendetemi per pazzo ma...
> ...ma se il mercato del Milan dovesse essere quello che penso, allora ci andiamo a prendere la Champions con un po' di fortuna.


----------



## Frikez (13 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> .
> Per me non arriverà nessuno a priori.
> 
> "eheheh ho ricevuto il messaggino da riso, Tevez è cattivo " per poi dopo 2 minuto "eheheh noi tevez non lo stiamo trattandgnuno può parlare con Tevez io ci parlerò"
> ...



Probabile, magari Tevez non lo stiamo manco trattando, conoscendo Fester sarà il solito teatrino.


----------



## Re Ricardo (13 Giugno 2013)

Sky riporta che da mezz'ora è in corso un *incontro tra Galliani e l'agente di Tevez.*


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Giugno 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Sky riporta che da mezz'ora è in corso un *incontro tra Galliani e l'agente di Tevez.*



Attenzione! Si trovano sulla MSC Fantasia?


----------



## Re Ricardo (13 Giugno 2013)

Galliani rientrava oggi, infatti l'incontro secondo Di Marzio sta avvenendo a Milano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Si è vero che rientrava oggi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

*Di Marzio: Agente di Tevez a Milano.*


----------



## Doctore (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Agente di Tevez a Milano.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Secondo sportmediaset l'agente di *Tevez *parlerà sia con il *Milan *che con la Juventus,* il Milan non va oltre i 5,5 per tre anni*, la Juventus offre 6 milioni + due di bonus. *Tevez sembra preferire il Milan*, il *Manchester **City *parte da una base di *10 milioni.*


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2013)

*Vertice Galliani - Agente di Tevez ancora in corso. Si attendono aggiornamenti*


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Per me, qui può anche ballare la vittoria in Champions League. Prendetemi per pazzo ma...
> ...ma se il mercato del Milan dovesse essere quello che penso, allora ci andiamo a prendere la Champions con un po' di fortuna.



A questo punto devo chiederti che mercato pensi possa esserci


----------



## Ale (13 Giugno 2013)

bene cosi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;208349 ha scritto:


> Secondo sportmediaset l'agente di *Tevez *parlerà sia con il *Milan *che con la Juventus,* il Milan non va oltre i 5,5 per tre anni*, la Juventus offre 6 milioni + due di bonus. *Tevez sembra preferire il Milan*, il Manchester City parte da una base di *10 milioni.*



Speriamo solo non si scateni un'asta che non potremmo competere con la Juve


----------



## Doctore (13 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Per me, qui può anche ballare la vittoria in Champions League. Prendetemi per pazzo ma...
> ...ma se il mercato del Milan dovesse essere quello che penso, allora ci andiamo a prendere la Champions con un po' di fortuna.


tu sai qualcosa che noi non sappiamo e mi turba parecchio ...Per caso un bocciarello e' cresciuto dentro di te


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo sportmediaset l'agente di *Tevez *parlerà sia con il *Milan *che con la Juventus,* il Milan non va oltre i 5,5 per tre anni*, la Juventus offre 6 milioni + due di bonus. *Tevez sembra preferire il Milan*, il *Manchester **City *parte da una base di *10 milioni.*



.


----------



## Ale (13 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;208349 ha scritto:


> Secondo sportmediaset l'agente di *Tevez *parlerà sia con il *Milan *che con la Juventus,* il Milan non va oltre i 5,5 per tre anni*, la Juventus offre 6 milioni + due di bonus. *Tevez sembra preferire il Milan*, il *Manchester **City *parte da una base di *10 milioni.*


se carlitos preferisce il milan , è fatta. resta solo da tirar su 8-9 mln da robinho in modo che con i soldi di robinho si prenda carlitos


----------



## Doctore (13 Giugno 2013)

Persino franco rossi sostiene che tevez puo arrivare al milan.....Se lo dice lui che ha la malafede nell animo


----------



## DannySa (13 Giugno 2013)

Intanto Robinho ancora non è stato venduto e io mi affretterei pure per vendere il number 10 KPB là.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> tu sai qualcosa che noi non sappiamo e mi turba parecchio ...Per caso un bocciarello e' cresciuto dentro di te



ripper sul vecchio forum ogni tanto aveva delle soffiate che spesso si rivelavano giuste  poi smise perchè ovviamente come qualcosa andava storto si prendeva i peggio insulti.

Comunque sia lui di calcio ne sa  o meglio mi trovo molto d'accordo con la sua idea e i suoi ragionamenti,non posso che sperare che abbia ragione.


----------



## Doctore (13 Giugno 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Intanto Robinho ancora non è stato venduto e io mi affretterei pure per vendere il number 10 KPB là.


Secondo me sono gia venduti in un modo o nell altro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Tevez vieni  ovviamente dopo chiudiamo le uscite da parte degli attaccanti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Giugno 2013)

Se Galliani ha iniziato la trattativa, significa che qualcuno è già stato venduto.
Si spera Boateng e Robinho ovviamente.


----------



## DannySa (13 Giugno 2013)

In effetti Galliani che tratta al 13 giugno senza tanti problemi fa un po' strano sinceramente..


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2013)

Tevez è nelle condizioni per poter arrivare, a 12 mesi dalla scadenza di fatto è sul mercato.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Giugno 2013)

se le condizioni sono davvero quelle indicate ovvero 10 milioni di base per il cartellino e 5-6 per l'ingaggio. Dover vendere elsha per prenderlo sarebbe follia,follia pura


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Vertice Galliani - Agente di Tevez ancora in corso. Si attendono aggiornamenti*



.


----------



## Dexter (13 Giugno 2013)

Robinho guadagna tanto,di fatto se lo vendessimo tra cartellino + ingaggio risparmiato basterebbe aggiungere poco per coprire le spese dell'argentino. Se parte il faraone ne arrivano due..  (Pastore + Alcantara)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Giugno 2013)

Secondo Di Marzio *l'incontro è finito*.
Joorabchian avrebbe incontrato stamattina anche i *dirigenti della Juve*.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2013)

*Finito l'incontro tra Galliani e il procuratore di Tevez*. Sembra che al Milan sia stato assicurato che non c'è ancora nulla di definito tra la Juventus e l'argentino.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Mi sembra che il rapporto Galliani-Agente Tevez sia piu che ottimo, quindi se lo vogliamo non credo ci siano problemi, poi va beh se tevez va solo dove gli danno piu soldi allora ciao.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finito l'incontro tra Galliani e il procuratore di Tevez*. Sembra che al Milan sia stato assicurato che non c'è ancora nulla di definito tra l Juventus e l'argentino.



Di Marzio ha raccontato di abbracci e sorrisi tra Galliani ed il vecchio Kia.Probabilmente Fester ha messo su uno show davanti ai giornalisti per "colpire" la Juve.

P.S. Certo che deve essere una pacchia fare l'agente di calciatori famosi: viaggi,pasti a sbafo,ricche provvigioni


----------



## jaws (13 Giugno 2013)

Una cosa è sicura, adesso se la Juve lo vuole lo deve riempire di soldi


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

*Galliani: "L'incontro con l'agente di Tevez 'E' stato solo un incontro tra due vecchi amici."*


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Giugno 2013)

a galliani interessa solo che non vada alla juve  poi del milan chissene


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;208394 ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "L'incontro con l'agente di Tevez 'E' stato solo un incontro tra due vecchi amici."*



Manderà una proposta _fantasiosa_.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ha raccontato di abbracci e sorrisi tra Galliani ed il vecchio Kia.Probabilmente Fester ha messo su uno show davanti ai giornalisti per "colpire" la Juve.
> 
> *P.S. Certo che deve essere una pacchia fare l'agente di calciatori famosi: viaggi,pasti a sbafo,ricche provvigioni*



ho pensato più di una volta di fare il procuratore


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "L'incontro con l'agente di Tevez 'E' stato solo un incontro tra due vecchi amici."*



.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Giugno 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ho pensato più di una volta di fare il procuratore



Purtroppo fanno lobby, a numero chiuso... Devi pagare migliaia di euro solo per fare l'esame a quanto so, e la percentuale di passaggio dell'esame credo sia abbastanza bassa.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Giugno 2013)

credo che quando robinho sarà stato ceduto carlitos diventerà rossonero


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> a galliani interessa solo che non vada alla juve  poi del milan chissene



vero,fino a quando non ha letto del presunto accordo con il giocatore da parte della juve non se lo filava piu, ora che ha visto sentito quello è impazzito.



io credo che prendono Tevez cosi calmano i tifosi e poi ci danno la mazzata con la cessione di Stephan.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2013)

Nel corso dell'incontro erano presenti anche gli *agenti Fifa Riso e Lemic*


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Giugno 2013)

Comunque le cifre degli ingaggi che ha sparato mediaset sono pressochè impossibili.


Se arriva Tevez è solo perchè noi abbiamo Galliani e loro Marotta, non è questione di soldi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Le foto dell'incontro riprese da Di Marzio


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;208409 ha scritto:


> vero,fino a quando non ha letto del presunto accordo con il giocatore da parte della juve non se lo filava piu, ora che ha visto sentito quello è impazzito.
> 
> 
> 
> io credo che prendono Tevez cosi calmano i tifosi e poi ci danno la mazzata con la cessione di Stephan.



non credo che l'interesse di galliani si sia risvegliato solo per l'inserimento della juve.Penso invece che i contatti con l'entourage di tevez siano sempre stati mantenuti,a fari spenti,nell'ultimo anno e mezzo.E poi sarebbe un'occasione di mercato unica:acquistare un fuoriclasse di 29 anni per 10 milioni o poco piu' è un'opportunità di mercato che non capita tutti i giorni.
Secondo me non va nemmeno a colmare un'eventuale partenza di elshaarawy,arriverà al posto di binho e bojan


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "L'incontro con l'agente di Tevez 'E' stato solo un incontro tra due vecchi amici."*



Abbiamo preso un buon caffè


----------



## jaws (13 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Comunque le cifre degli ingaggi che ha sparato mediaset sono pressochè impossibili.
> 
> 
> Se arriva Tevez è solo perchè noi abbiamo Galliani e loro Marotta, non è questione di soldi.



Ma Galliani è il male del Milan


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma Galliani è il male del Milan



Eh si  io ancora spero in Maxi Lopez !


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo Laudisa il Milan ha superato la Juventus per Tevez.*


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2013)

Tevez vuole il Milan come priorità, non vi sono dubbi. Ma finchè non si piazza Robinho non se ne fa niente.


----------



## runner (13 Giugno 2013)

tutti a credere che arrivi Tevez e poi si presentano con Kakà......hahahaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> non credo che l'interesse di galliani si sia risvegliato solo per l'inserimento della juve.Penso invece che i contatti con l'entourage di tevez siano sempre stati mantenuti,a fari spenti,nell'ultimo anno e mezzo.E poi sarebbe un'occasione di mercato unica:acquistare un fuoriclasse di 29 anni per 10 milioni o poco piu' è un'opportunità di mercato che non capita tutti i giorni.
> Secondo me non va nemmeno a colmare un'eventuale partenza di elshaarawy,arriverà al posto di binho e bojan



uhm si però con il fatto che la Juventus se buttata su Tevez, sicuramente gli hanno dato una spinta in più a Galliani, io spero che sia cosi, ma francamente con il nuovo modulo El Shaarawy andrebbe dritto i panchina, non credo che riescano a rifiutare una grande offerta per un "panchinaro"


----------



## DannySa (13 Giugno 2013)

Secondo il ragionamento che la Juve per prendere Higuain deve sganciare molti soldi e per ora il mercato è fermissimo visto che nessuna big s'è ancora mossa davanti andare su Tevez a prezzo di saldo sarebbe stata un'ottima mossa per loro, per fortuna o sfortuna nostra quel dicembre 2011 gennaio 2012 qualcosa forse ha lasciato e questa occasione non possiamo farcela scappare.
E comunque Tevez >> Higuain.


----------



## BB7 (13 Giugno 2013)

Tevez sta invecchiando anche se rimane ancora un buon giocatore considerando le altre opzioni che abbiamo


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Giugno 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Tevez sta invecchiando anche se rimane ancora un buon giocatore considerando le altre opzioni che abbiamo



è comunque un 84 eh, se come penso viene carico e motivato per 4 anni ancora è un fantastico giocatore


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2013)

Laudisa: L'incontro tra Galliani e l'agente di Tevez a Milano è un altro passo avanti. *Sorpasso sulla Juve per Carlitos*


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

L'agente di Tevez dopo l'incontro con il Milan torna a parlare con la Juventus.


----------



## Isao (13 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo Laudisa il Milan ha superato la Juventus per Tevez.*



Ci sono più sorpassi oggi tra Milan e Juventus che in tutta la F1 da inizio stagione


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Mah sto agente non mi convince, sarà andato a fare la "spia" e a dire tutto quello che ha detto con Galliani. Con loro 4 ore di vertice + ora che è tornato da loro, con noi solo 30/45 minuti mah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo preso un buon caffè


Carlitos non tradisce: amaro senza zucchero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Secondo Criscitiello oggi la Juventus *non ha incontrario l'agente di Tevez.*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;208452 ha scritto:


> Secondo Criscitiello oggi la Juventus *non ha incontrario l'agente di Tevez.*



??? c'è chi dice di si, chi dice di no...


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2013)

Di Marzio: Il Milan non ha intenzione di cedere El Shaarawy per arrivare a Tevez, l'intenzione del Milan è offrire al Manchester City 7-8 milioni ricavati tutti o quasi dalla cessione di Robinho, per poi girare l'ingaggio del brasiliano all'Apache.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: Il Milan non ha intenzione di cedere El Shaarawy per arrivare a Tevez, l'intenzione del Milan è offrire al Manchester City 7-8 milioni ricavati tutti o quasi dalla cessione di Robinho, per poi girare l'ingaggio del brasiliano all'Apache.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Di Marzio: Il Milan non ha intenzione di cedere El Shaarawy per arrivare a Tevez, l'intenzione del Milan è offrire al Manchester City 7-8 milioni ricavati tutti o quasi dalla cessione di Robinho, per poi girare l'ingaggio del brasiliano all'Apache.



dai sono pochissimi 7-8 milioni...almeno 12


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: Il Milan non ha intenzione di cedere El Shaarawy per arrivare a Tevez, l'intenzione del Milan è offrire al Manchester City 7-8 milioni ricavati tutti o quasi dalla cessione di Robinho, per poi girare l'ingaggio del brasiliano all'Apache.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Di Marzio: Il Milan non ha intenzione di cedere El Shaarawy per arrivare a Tevez, l'intenzione del Milan è offrire al Manchester City 7-8 milioni ricavati tutti o quasi dalla cessione di Robinho, per poi girare l'ingaggio del brasiliano all'Apache.


Si sbrigassero a vendere sto Sbirulinho però...


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Laudisa:Nuovo incontro tra la Juve e l'agente di Tevez. *L'asta con il Milan entra nella fase più calda*.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Giugno 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Si sbrigassero a vendere sto Sbirulinho però...



Secondo me l'hanno già ceduto, aspettano di concretizzare per Tevez per annunciare la cessione.


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Giugno 2013)

Criscitiello ha detto che non c'è stato nessun incontro con i gobbi


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ??? c'è chi dice di si, chi dice di no...



penso di si, Laudisa ha confermato.


----------



## jaws (13 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> dai sono pochissimi 7-8 milioni...almeno 12



Che fai rilanci? Se ti legge Galliani...


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Non credo che 7/8 accettino ,ora con il fatto che c'è sia la Juve che il Milan si divertiranno ad alzare il prezzo, poi per carità io non so niente pero mi sembra che abbiamo piu rapporti noi con il City e con l'agente di tevez poi oh magari non vuol dire niente.



Secondo Sky sport la Juventus ha smentito l'incontro con l'agente di Tevez, *ha fatto sapere che non vuole fare aste per il giocatore.*


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Giugno 2013)

Di Marzio: A lui risulta un contatto, ma riporta che *I gobbi hanno smentito incontri e rifiutano di fare aste. Rimangono fermi alla loro prima offerta*


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Io credo a Laudisa ci ha sempre preso, quindi si saranno visti e si stanno vedendo tutt'ora


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Giugno 2013)

Bene cos', daje Carletto.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;208481 ha scritto:


> Io credo a Laudisa ci ha sempre preso, quindi si saranno visti e si stanno vedendo tutt'ora



Anche se non si stanno vedendo tuttora o non si sono visti prima il giocatore interessa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Che fai rilanci? Se ti legge Galliani...



per il suo bene, già è tanto che l'anno scorso non l'hanno menato

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: A lui risulta un contatto, ma riporta che *I gobbi hanno smentito incontri e rifiutano di fare aste. Rimangono fermi alla loro prima offerta*



quanto hanno offerto i zozzi?


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per il suo bene, già è tanto che l'anno scorso non l'hanno menato
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Boh, credo sui quindici al Manchester City, si diceva avessero l'accordo col giocatore, ma non so a quanto.


----------



## DennyJersey (13 Giugno 2013)

Al solito dipenderà dalla volontà del calciatore. Strano che Laudisa e Di Marzio dicano due cose diametralmente opposte sugli incontri tra l'agente di Tevez e la Giuve.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Boh, credo sui quindici al Manchester City, si diceva avessero l'accordo col giocatore, ma non so a quanto.



15 e noi offriamo la metà? se lo porta a quella cifra senza vendere il faraone è da fargli una statua


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2013)

Laudisa conferma: l'*accelerazione per Tevez non è legata ad El Shaarawy* ma alla partenza di *Robinho* che è vicina. Sono ore decisive.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Laudisa conferma: l'*accelerazione per Tevez non è legata ad El Shaarawy* ma alla partenza di *Robinho* che è vicina. Sono ore decisive.



Bene così


----------



## DennyJersey (13 Giugno 2013)

Molto bene. Via Robinho per l'Apache.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: Il Milan non ha intenzione di cedere El Shaarawy per arrivare a Tevez, l'intenzione del Milan è offrire al Manchester City 7-8 milioni ricavati tutti o quasi dalla cessione di Robinho, per poi girare l'ingaggio del brasiliano all'Apache.



Madò,sarebbe un furto con scasso


----------



## Frikez (13 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Laudisa conferma: l'*accelerazione per Tevez non è legata ad El Shaarawy* ma alla partenza di *Robinho* che è vicina. Sono ore decisive.



Speriamo, finchè non vedo quel cesso fuori da Milanello non ci credo.


----------



## S T B (13 Giugno 2013)

mamma mia quanto sarebbe bello!!!


----------



## Ale (13 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Laudisa conferma: l'*accelerazione per Tevez non è legata ad El Shaarawy* ma alla partenza di *Robinho* che è vicina. Sono ore decisive.


che belle ste notizie


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

Vendere Robinho e prendere Tevez sarebbe un sogno.


----------



## Brain84 (13 Giugno 2013)

Galliani è capace di farlo, tranquillamente. Ricordiamoci che il pelato stava per vendere quel rottame di Pato a 35/40mln per prendere poi Tevez.


----------



## Livestrong (13 Giugno 2013)

Tevez non si sposta per guadagnare di meno, non ci credo manco se lo vedo


----------



## Denni90 (13 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Tevez non si sposta per guadagnare di meno, non ci credo manco se lo vedo



galliani non è uno *****, certe trattative sa portarle in porto alle sue condizioni


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Tevez non si sposta per guadagnare di meno, non ci credo manco se lo vedo



Gli daranno qualcosa stile operazione Lentini.......


----------



## Livestrong (13 Giugno 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> galliani non è uno *****, certe trattative sa portarle in porto alle sue condizioni



La strategia di Galliani é molto semplice: accontentare in tutto e per tutto calciatori e procuratori (basta leggere il libro di Ibra) per poi far sí che questi si impuntino con le loro società.


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2013)

Di fatto sta che se ciò avviene allora El Shaarawy verrebbe ceduto solo per 40 milioni cash, con Tevez già in squadra, ergo se poi Elsha venisse ceduto ci sarà probabilmente un investimento pesante per acquistarne altri due di giocatori (e sinceramente con 40 milioni ti porti a casa facilmente Alcantara e Eriksen INSIEME, il primo costa 18 e il secondo ha il contratto che scade tra un anno e non vuole rinnovarlo)


----------



## Denni90 (13 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La strategia di Galliani é molto semplice: accontentare in tutto e per tutto calciatori e procuratori (basta leggere il libro di Ibra) per poi far sí che questi si impuntino con le loro società.



una strategia che ha sempre dato i suoi frutti


----------



## Livestrong (13 Giugno 2013)

Mica dico niente, però mi pare assurdo dire che Galliani riesca ad ingaggiare Tevez e dargli due spiccioli


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Laudisa conferma: l'*accelerazione per Tevez non è legata ad El Shaarawy* ma alla partenza di *Robinho* che è vicina. Sono ore decisive.



.


----------



## jaws (13 Giugno 2013)

Se prende Tevez con i soldi della cessione di Robinho è un'operazione migliore dell'acquisto di Balotelli perchè stavolta c'è anche da battere la concorrenza della Juve


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Giugno 2013)

*Criscitiello:" L'incontro di Galliani con Kia, agente di Tevez, rappresenta solamente un'azione di disturbo. Il numero 2 rossonero infatti ha parlato di altri 2 calciatori, assistiti sempre da Joorabchian: Julio Cesar, ex inter, molto vicino ad indossare la casacca rossonera e di un centrale brasiliano, ancora top-secret. Il Milan ora non è in grado di scalfire la posizione di vantaggio della Juventus ".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Criscitiello:" L'incontro di Galliani con Kia, agente di Tevez, rappresenta solamente un'azione di disturbo. Il numero 2 rossonero infatti ha parlato di altri 2 calciatori, assistiti sempre da Joorabchian: Julio Cesar, ex inter, molto vicino ad indossare la casacca rossonera e di un centrale brasiliano, ancora top-secret. Il Milan ora non è in grado di scalfire la posizione di vantaggio della Juventus ".*


Solo Criscitiello sta dicendo questa cosa, Laudisa e Di Marzio dicono ben altro. A chi credere?


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Solo Criscitiello sta dicendo questa cosa, Laudisa e Di Marzio dicono ben altro. A chi credere?



Beh per diritto di cronaca ho riportato la news.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Giugno 2013)

no per me non viene Julio Cesar perchè rimane Abbiati


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Giugno 2013)

Io tutto questo vantaggio della juve non ce lo vedo, Tevez se potesse sceglere verrebbe a milano al volo
e non pensa che oltrettutto la juve abbia tutti questi soldi più di noi


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh per diritto di cronaca ho riportato la news.


No ma fai bene a riportare tutte le news, mi domandavo solo chi sia più credibile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Laudisa conferma: l'*accelerazione per Tevez non è legata ad El Shaarawy* ma alla partenza di *Robinho* che è vicina. Sono ore decisive.



Fantastico


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;208550 ha scritto:


> Fantastico



speriamo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Giugno 2013)

Tevez per Robinho è tanta roba


----------



## jaws (13 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No ma fai bene a riportare tutte le news, mi domandavo solo chi sia più credibile.



Chiunque è più credibile di Criscitiello, forse anche Bargiggia


----------



## Dexter (13 Giugno 2013)

Di Marzio è più attendibile di tutti i giornalisti italiani messi insieme,Laudisa compreso (che ripete le cose di Di Marzio,fra l'altro). Quindi se lo dice lui ci credo..


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (13 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Madò,sarebbe un furto con scasso



Ma veramente.. Se prendiamo Tevez in questo modo e teniamo El92..
Un monumento in bronzo a Galliani non glielo toglie nessuno.


----------



## DennyJersey (13 Giugno 2013)

Tenetela da conto questa di Juventiello. 
Tutto può succedere, ma Laudisa e Di Marzio dicono ben altro.
Per ora siamo ad un "Tevez non mi tradisce" poi vediamo...


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Giugno 2013)

Criscitiello da quando s'è lasciato andare Gattuso, ha sempre stato poco oggettivo con il Milan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo. Passare da Robinho a Tevez è come passare dal fango al caviale.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Giugno 2013)

Durante la trasmissione Calciomercato di Sportmediaset,Bargiggia ha detto che:"Al termine della riunione avuta con l'agente di Tevez,l'entourage di mercato della Juventus è apparso rabbuiato, al contrario Galliani era sorridente. *La sensazione è che Tevez e il suo agente abbiano disatteso l'impegno preso con la Juve per promettersi al Milan"*


----------



## iceman. (13 Giugno 2013)

Se vabbe' bargiggia vive di sensazioni... ma che vuol dire " la sensazione e'?" questo e' quello che pensa lui ma non e' detto che sia cosi' ..


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Solo Criscitiello sta dicendo questa cosa, Laudisa e Di Marzio dicono ben altro. A chi credere?



Laudisa tutta la vita, è il piu attendibile sulle notizie del Milan.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Giugno 2013)

Di Marzio e Laudisa sono attendibili, soprattutto Di Marzio. Se lui dice che siamo in vantaggio è sicuramente così.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2013)

Criscitello... ma di che stiamo parlando dai.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Giugno 2013)

Ho letto in giro che la strategia del Milan sarebbe quella di sostituire Robinho con Tevez a costo totale 0
Offrire al City i soldi che verranno dal Santos per Bihno, e fare all'argentino lo stesso contratto del brasiliano


----------



## MisterBet (13 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Di Marzio e Laudisa sono attendibili, soprattutto Di Marzio. Se lui dice che siamo in vantaggio è sicuramente così.



Di Marzio oggi stranamente appostato davanti all'hotel dove è arrivato Galliani per incontrare Kia...


----------



## jaws (13 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Di Marzio oggi stranamente appostato davanti all'hotel dove è arrivo Galliani per incontrare Kia...



Mica le ha fatte lui le foto, qualcuno glie le avrà mandate e lui le ha messe on line


----------



## MisterBet (13 Giugno 2013)

No no c'era lui, ha anche intervistato Galliani mentre risaliva in auto...


----------



## Livestrong (13 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Di Marzio è più attendibile di tutti i giornalisti italiani messi insieme,Laudisa compreso (che ripete le cose di Di Marzio,fra l'altro). Quindi se lo dice lui ci credo..



Di Marzio diceva anche che seedorf aveva già quasi firmato


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Di Marzio oggi stranamente appostato davanti all'hotel dove è arrivato Galliani per incontrare Kia...


Passa il tempo a fare stalking


----------



## gabuz (13 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Criscitello... ma di che stiamo parlando dai.


.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2013)

*Ultime sulla trattativa Tevez da Di Marzio*: la Juventus è serena. Ha fatto un'offerta al giocatore un mese fa. E quella resterà. Ora i bianconeri sono intenzionati ad aprire una trattativa con il City. Al Milan, invece, serve una cessione per poter incassare soldi che permettano di presentare un'offerta al club inglese. Per Robinho è in arrivo un'offerta dal Santos di circa 6 milioni di Euro. Si parla anche dei Los Angeles Galaxy interessati al brasiliano. Ma lui preferirerebbe tornare a casa.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime sulla trattativa Tevez da Di Marzio*: la Juventus è serena. Ha fatto un'offerta al giocatore un mese fa. E quella resterà. Ora i bianconeri sono intenzionati ad aprire una trattativa con il City. Al Milan, invece, serve una cessione per poter incassare soldi che permettano di presentare un'offerta al club inglese. Per Robinho è in arrivo un'offerta dal Santos di circa 6 milioni di Euro. Si parla anche dei Los Angeles Galaxy interessati al brasiliano. Ma lui preferirerebbe tornare a casa.



Solo 6 milioni?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Giugno 2013)

se dobbiamo svenarci preferisco farlo su un Thiago Alcantara o su Verratti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se dobbiamo svenarci preferisco farlo su un Thiago Alcantara o su Verratti



Alcantara costerà un botto soprattutto dopo l'Europeo U21.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Alcantara costerà un botto soprattutto dopo l'Europeo U21.



si penso minimo 20 milioni...stessa cosa Verratti
per prenderne uno dobbiamo vendere Boateng almeno a 15 milioni


----------



## gabuz (13 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si penso minimo 20 milioni...stessa cosa Verratti
> per prenderne uno dobbiamo vendere Boateng almeno a 15 milioni


Visto l'esborso del PSG dubito che Verratti costi sotto i 30 mln


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Alcantara costerà un botto soprattutto dopo l'Europeo U21.



Ha la rescissoria fissata a 18 mln fino a metà luglio.


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2013)

La *Gazzetta* dello Sport in edicola oggi, 14 Giugno, sul Milan e su Tevez:

*Milan, le mani su Tevez. La Juve batte in ritirata:"Nessuna asta per Carlitos".*


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La *Gazzetta* dello Sport in edicola oggi, 14 Giugno, sul Milan e su Tevez:
> 
> *Milan, le mani su Tevez. La Juve batte in ritirata:"Nessuna asta per Carlitos".*



se lo dice laudisa siamo a buon punto allora


----------



## Ale (14 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La *Gazzetta* dello Sport in edicola oggi, 14 Giugno, sul Milan e su Tevez:
> 
> *Milan, le mani su Tevez. La Juve batte in ritirata:"Nessuna asta per Carlitos".*



ottimo inizio di mercato


----------



## DannySa (14 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La *Gazzetta* dello Sport in edicola oggi, 14 Giugno, sul Milan e su Tevez:
> 
> *Milan, le mani su Tevez. La Juve batte in ritirata:"Nessuna asta per Carlitos".*



Ottimo, speriamo che il suo acquisto affretti anche la cessione di Robiclown e Boateng, due con ingaggi spropositati rispetto al reale valore dei due in mancanza dell'Ibra di turno.


----------



## robs91 (14 Giugno 2013)

6 milioni per Tevez?Ahahahaha se va bene ce lo danno il 2 settembre per disperazione....
Ad ogni modo Galliani rischia l'ennesima figura di m...,spero per lui che la trattativa vada a buon fine,altrimenti...


----------



## Albijol (14 Giugno 2013)

Ma fatemi capire...Tevez lo prendono come seconda punta o come trequartista? Perché fargli fare la seconda punta e lasciare fuori ogni partita lui o il faraone non ha senso. O meglio, avrebbe senso in una squadra ricca, non nella nostra dove erano titolari i Muntari e i Flamini.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma fatemi capire...Tevez lo prendono come seconda punta o come trequartista? Perché fargli fare la seconda punta e lasciare fuori ogni partita lui o il faraone non ha senso. O meglio, avrebbe senso in una squadra ricca, non nella nostra dove erano titolari i Muntari e i Flamini.



Seconda punta; il trequartista credo si faccia un tentativo per Pastore o Diamanti.


----------



## Albijol (14 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Seconda punta; il trequartista credo si faccia un tentativo per Pastore o Diamanti.



Quindi Faraone panchinato? Mah


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quindi Faraone panchinato? Mah



Per me lo cedono anche per questo; è un lusso tenere un giocatore che vale quasi 40 mln in panchina.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2013)

se resta Elsha per me il 4-3-1-2 durerà 4-5 partite. poi si torna al vecchio schema


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> se resta Elsha per me il 4-3-1-2 durerà 4-5 partite. poi si torna al vecchio schema



Io un tridente El Shaarawy-Balotelli-Tevez proprio non ce lo vedo.


----------



## Denni90 (14 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Per me lo cedono anche per questo; è un lusso tenere un giocatore che vale quasi 40 mln in panchina.



abbiamo 50 partite l'anno mica 10... li farà ruotare tutti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Per me lo cedono anche per questo; è un lusso tenere un giocatore che vale quasi 40 mln in panchina.


Appunto, si svaluterebbe soltanto. Ok, tutti felici per la permanenza del faraone, però dove lo farai giocare? Voglio dire che con l'arrivo di Tevez si chiuderanno tutte le porte, forse lo si sarebbe anche potuto provare seconda punta ma se arriva Tevez perde ogni suo senso di restare al Milan El Sharaawy.


----------



## MilanWorld (14 Giugno 2013)

Nel corso della riunione di ieri è stato trovato l'accordo tra Tevez e il Milan. Stipendio base da 4 milioni di euro più bonus per 3 anni di contratto. Ora il via libera è legato alla cessione di Robinho,


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto, si svaluterebbe soltanto. Ok, tutti felici per la permanenza del faraone, però dove lo farai giocare? Voglio dire che con l'arrivo di Tevez si chiuderanno tutte le porte, forse lo si sarebbe anche potuto provare seconda punta ma se arriva Tevez perde ogni suo senso di restare al Milan El Sharaawy.



.


----------



## ROQ (14 Giugno 2013)

una mossa che non ha più senso, salvo spostarlo a farsi il mazzo sulla destra a essere sprecato lontano dalla porta ma ovviamente sarebbe stupido specie considerano l'esborso che non sarà inferiore ai 10 mln, sta nuova fissa per il 4-3-1-2 è l'ultima genialata della combo allegri-berlusconi, e come avete già detto può solo fare svalutare Elsharaawi che a questo punto conviene vendere, con quei soldi ci compri 3 giocatori e metti davvero a posto la squadra, 4 se vendi pure Boateng (ma ci vedete il milan che compra alcantara, eriksen, 1 centrocampista di rottura ed 1 difensore?


----------



## sion (14 Giugno 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Nel corso della riunione di ieri è stato trovato l'accordo tra Tevez e il Milan. Stipendio base da 4 milioni di euro più bonus per 3 anni di contratto. Ora il via libera è legato alla cessione di Robinho,



fonte scusa?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Giugno 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> una mossa che non ha più senso, salvo spostarlo a farsi il mazzo sulla destra a essere sprecato lontano dalla porta ma ovviamente sarebbe stupido specie considerano l'esborso che non sarà inferiore ai 10 mln, sta nuova fissa per il 4-3-1-2 è l'ultima genialata della combo allegri-berlusconi, e come avete già detto può solo fare svalutare Elsharaawi che a questo punto conviene vendere, con quei soldi ci compri 3 giocatori e metti davvero a posto la squadra, 4 se vendi pure Boateng (ma ci vedete il milan che compra alcantara, eriksen, *1 centrocampista di rottura* ed 1 difensore?




Ancora  ? Ne abbiamo già tanti.


----------



## jaws (14 Giugno 2013)

Il Real Madrid tiene in panchina uno tra Benzema e Higuain, il Manchester tiene spesso in panchina Hernandez, se volgliamo vincere qualcosa dobbiamo avere anche noi delle buone riserve, soprattutto considerando la tendenza alle squalifiche di Balotelli


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2013)

Ma veramente qualcuno di voi crede che un arrivo di tevez significhi un panchinamento di Elsha ??? ... è palese che acciuga un un ipotetica formazione con Elsha balo e Tevez li vorrebbe schierare tutti e 3... non scherziamo ..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid tiene in panchina uno tra Benzema e Higuain, il Manchester tiene spesso in panchina Hernandez, se volgliamo vincere qualcosa dobbiamo avere anche noi delle buone riserve, soprattutto considerando la tendenza alle squalifiche di Balotelli



Realtà diverse, il Milan ha virato verso una nuova politica.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma veramente qualcuno di voi crede che un arrivo di tevez significhi un panchinamento di Elsha ??? ... è palese che acciuga un un ipotetica formazione con Elsha balo e Tevez li vorrebbe schierare tutti e 3... non scherziamo ..



Il Faraone soffre la concorrenza e il non essere l'unico punto di riferimento li davanti; ha sofferto Balotelli figuriamoci quanto soffrirebbe un Balotelli-Tevez.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma veramente qualcuno di voi crede che un arrivo di tevez significhi un panchinamento di Elsha ??? ... è palese che acciuga un un ipotetica formazione con Elsha balo e Tevez li vorrebbe schierare tutti e 3... non scherziamo ..



Si infatti!!! Se c'è la volontà da parte di tutti, la soluzione si trova... Basta vedere eto'o terzino con Mourinho

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il Faraone soffre la concorrenza e il non essere l'unico punto di riferimento li davanti; ha sofferto Balotelli figuriamoci quanto soffrirebbe un Balotelli-Tevez.


A me pare tanto una cavolata dei giornalisti questa!!! ElSha era in calo già prima che si prendesse Balo


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho ci sei cascato pure te? Elsha era in calo da due/tre settimane prima che arrivasse Balotelli! Ha iniziato ai primi di gennaio e balo è arrivato alla fine del mese!


----------



## runner (14 Giugno 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma veramente qualcuno di voi crede che un arrivo di tevez significhi un panchinamento di Elsha ??? ... è palese che acciuga un un ipotetica formazione con Elsha balo e Tevez li vorrebbe schierare tutti e 3... non scherziamo ..



chiaro ElSha a sinistra e Balo e TEvez centrali ed esterno destro....

possiamo anche mettere Balo esterno delle volte e TEvez centrale che andrebbe bene comunque (magari contro quelle squadre molto forti dove giocheremmo di più sulle fasce....


----------



## S T B (14 Giugno 2013)

finchè non c'è l'annuncio ufficiale non ci credo


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> chiaro ElSha a sinistra e Balo e TEvez centrali ed esterno destro....
> 
> possiamo anche mettere Balo esterno delle volte e TEvez centrale che andrebbe bene comunque (magari contro quelle squadre molto forti dove giocheremmo di più sulle fasce....



casomai il contrario, tevez ti da una copertura difensiva straordinaria e ha ottima velocità e dribbling a saltare l'uomo, contro le squadre più pesanti ci serve uno alto come balotelli in area che sappia tenere palla, e quando la tiene lui c'è sempre fallo o sponda precisa. Tevez ha anche le qualità di un 10, l'assist è nelle sue corde.

A proposito, secondo voi che numero gli darebbero? Il 7 di Robinho, il 10 strappato a Boateng o il 9 vacante di Inzaghi? Visto che Balo ormai si tiene il 45..


----------



## Frikez (14 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> A proposito, secondo voi che numero gli darebbero? Il 7 di Robinho, il 10 strappato a Boateng o il 9 vacante di Inzaghi? Visto che Balo ormai si tiene il 45..



Il 32 del Fascista 
O in alternativa l'84


----------



## runner (14 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> casomai il contrario, tevez ti da una copertura difensiva straordinaria e ha ottima velocità e dribbling a saltare l'uomo, contro le squadre più pesanti ci serve uno alto come balotelli in area che sappia tenere palla, e quando la tiene lui c'è sempre fallo o sponda precisa. Tevez ha anche le qualità di un 10, l'assist è nelle sue corde.
> 
> A proposito, secondo voi che numero gli darebbero? Il 7 di Robinho, il 10 strappato a Boateng o il 9 vacante di Inzaghi? Visto che Balo ormai si tiene il 45..



si hai ragione volevo scrivere il contrario.....hahahaaaa......
mi son confuso e ho invertito i ruoli, comunque si insomma conveniamo tutti che Tevez sia un giocatore versatile e che può adattarsi benissimo al nostro modulo

secondo me sarebbe più naturale la 7!!


----------



## AndrasWave (14 Giugno 2013)

La squadra deve giocare una cinquantina di partite l'anno, deve cercare di essere competitiva in tutte le manifestazione e c'è sempre un pericolo di squalifiche e infortuni e voi mi venite a dire che El Shaarawy marcirebbe in panchina? Mah..
Bojan non è stato riscattato e Robinho deve essere ceduto. E' obbligatorio prendere qualcuno. Visto che ne Niang e ne Petagna danno garanzie e Pazzini starà fuori ancora per molto tempo.

Quest'anno El Shaarawy le ha giocate quasi tutte ed è bollito a metà stagione. Evidentemente questa cosa ad alcuni di voi non è entrata nella testa..


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo arrivi, ovviamente non si tocca el -.-


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ronaldinho ci sei cascato pure te? Elsha era in calo da due/tre settimane prima che arrivasse Balotelli! Ha iniziato ai primi di gennaio e balo è arrivato alla fine del mese!



Peggio; per me , dite quello che volete, ma non è normale che a 20 anni dopo tre mesi sei fià scarico. Anche se quei tre mesi li hai fatti da fenomeno.


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> La squadra deve giocare una cinquantina di partite l'anno, deve cercare di essere competitiva in tutte le manifestazione e c'è sempre un pericolo di squalifiche e infortuni e voi mi venite a dire che El Shaarawy marcirebbe in panchina? Mah..
> Bojan non è stato riscattato e Robinho deve essere ceduto. E' obbligatorio prendere qualcuno. Visto che ne Niang e ne Petagna danno garanzie e Pazzini starà fuori ancora per molto tempo.
> 
> Quest'anno El Shaarawy le ha giocate quasi tutte ed è bollito a metà stagione. Evidentemente questa cosa ad alcuni di voi non è entrata nella testa..



appunto. Sia Saponara che Tevez garantirebbero rotazione doverosa là davanti.


----------



## ROQ (14 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ancora  ? Ne abbiamo già tanti.


si ma tipo Strootman o Naingollan, comunque stiamo di nuovo abbassando notevolmente l'altezza media della squadra, che palle, giusto per peggiorare anche i nostri punti deboli, Tevez come esterno dx a costi contenuti a me andrebbe benissimo, con Niang che può fare il vice sia a lui che a Balotelli, il problema è che ora la stan menando col 4-3-1-2... forse voglion metter Tevez 3\4ista? ma perchè non si decidono a fare sto 4-2-3-1?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Giugno 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> La squadra deve giocare una cinquantina di partite l'anno, deve cercare di essere competitiva in tutte le manifestazione e c'è sempre un pericolo di squalifiche e infortuni e voi mi venite a dire che El Shaarawy marcirebbe in panchina? Mah..
> Bojan non è stato riscattato e Robinho deve essere ceduto. E' obbligatorio prendere qualcuno. Visto che ne Niang e ne Petagna danno garanzie e Pazzini starà fuori ancora per molto tempo.
> 
> Quest'anno El Shaarawy le ha giocate quasi tutte ed è *bollito a metà stagione*. Evidentemente questa cosa ad alcuni di voi non è entrata nella testa..



E' bollito a dicembre, dopo 4 mesi. Non è normale, suvvia.


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Peggio; per me , dite quello che volete, ma non è normale che a 20 anni dopo tre mesi sei fià scarico. Anche se quei tre mesi li hai fatti da fenomeno.



quando fai MINIMO 12 chilometri a partita? Aumenta poi la responsabilità a livello psicologico e lo stress sale di brutto. El Shaarawy è giovane ma proprio per questo NON sa gestirsi e spreca molte energie. tante volte ha corso anche a vuoto su palloni dove normalmente non sarebbe mai arrivato nessuno. Inoltre nella seconda parte ha avuto anche varie partite in cui ha giocato molto bene, pur NON SEGNANDO. perché El Shaarawy non ha il DOVERE di fare gol, è un esterno offensivo e non è questo il suo compito. Guarda i corridori olimpici, solo a 30 anni raggiungono la massima velocità, non prima. E' una questione di maturazione fisica. E dimentichi pure che nella seconda parte El Shaarawy ha saltato un paio di partite perché aveva avvertito fastidio al ginocchio e lui ha avuto una tendinopatia, una cosa che dura anni, quindi doveva pure stare attento a non sovraccaricare il ginocchio.
E RIPETO, Elsha a inizio gennaio ha smesso di segnare, Balotelli è arrivato quasi un mese dopo, quindi il tuo ragionamento non sta né in cielo né in terra.


----------



## MisterBet (14 Giugno 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma veramente qualcuno di voi crede che un arrivo di tevez significhi un panchinamento di Elsha ??? ... è palese che acciuga un un ipotetica formazione con Elsha balo e Tevez li vorrebbe schierare tutti e 3... non scherziamo ..



Concordo, nessun panchinamento...direttamente la cessione! Continuo a pensare che, anche per una questione di gerarchie e compatibilità tattica Tevez escluda El Shaarawy...


----------



## SuperMilan (14 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Peggio; per me , dite quello che volete, ma non è normale che a 20 anni dopo tre mesi sei fià scarico. Anche se quei tre mesi li hai fatti da fenomeno.



Mah, dipende, anche a 20 anni non possiamo considerarlo un automa. Ha avuto un dispendio energetico e mentale incredibile. Tanti chilometri a partita, la responsabilità di tutta una squadra, credo che il calo si potesse tranquillamente preventivare. Magari che crollasse così no.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Giugno 2013)

I Media la stan facendo troppo facile, non credo che Tevez sia così vicino.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Mah, dipende, anche a 20 anni non possiamo considerarlo un automa. Ha avuto un dispendio energetico e mentale incredibile. Tanti chilometri a partita, la responsabilità di tutta una squadra, credo che il calo si potesse tranquillamente preventivare. Magari che crollasse così no.



Sarà la prossima stagione, se non verrà ceduto, a giudicarlo.
Per me è un Pato II, per qualcun'altro il nuovo Messi. Spero abbiate ragione voi 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> I Media la stan facendo troppo facile, non credo che Tevez sia così vicino.



Per me è vicino ma è il mercato in uscita a bloccare il tutto.


----------



## runner (14 Giugno 2013)

si certo bollito uno che ha corso fino alla fine del campionato solo perchè non ha segnato....

prima in area avevamo solo il Pazzo da Gennaio anche Balo (non so se rendo l' idea)


----------



## AndrasWave (14 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E' bollito a dicembre, dopo 4 mesi. Non è normale, suvvia.



Per uno di 20 anni che non aveva mai tenuto quei ritmi è normale..
Ha speso moltissimo a livello fisico e mentale. Si è caricato la squadra sulle spalle e non si è mai risparmiato, facendo un lavoro di copertura enorme.

Fai te se è normale..


----------



## The Ripper (14 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E' bollito a dicembre, dopo 4 mesi. Non è normale, suvvia.



veramente ha "smesso di giocare" verso fine febbraio... ma vabbé...

che poi... da febbraio è stato nullo in fase offensiva, ma fisicamente stava bene e lavorava come un mulo per la squadra. Si è incollato sulla fascia sinistra come una sorta di "autodifesa" e non ha mai mollato: ha dimostrato una maturità incredibile. Si è "bloccato" in termini realizzativi e mentalmente ne ha sofferto... Peròla squadra non l'ha aiutato.
20 anni.

Teniamocelo stretto.... mooolto stretto.


----------



## SuperMilan (14 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sarà la prossima stagione, se non verrà ceduto, a giudicarlo.
> Per me è un Pato II, per qualcun'altro il nuovo Messi. Spero abbiate ragione voi
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Beh, Pato effettivamente sarebbe diventato un fenomeno senza infortuni . Comunque, la prossima stagione non giudicherà niente. Lui dovrà semplicemente migliorare i suoi difetti e affinare la tecnica, non dimostrarsi Messi l'anno prossimo, per usare un eufemismo. Deve crescere e, fra un pò di anni, potrebbe essere un Campione. Già nelle ultime giornate di Campionato gli ho visto variare di più il suo gioco e cercare il fraseggio ad esempio.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La *Gazzetta* dello Sport in edicola oggi, 14 Giugno, sul Milan e su Tevez:
> 
> *Milan, le mani su Tevez. La Juve batte in ritirata:"Nessuna asta per Carlitos".*



.


----------



## jaws (14 Giugno 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> si ma tipo Strootman o Naingollan, comunque stiamo di nuovo abbassando notevolmente l'altezza media della squadra, che palle, giusto per peggiorare anche i nostri punti deboli, Tevez come esterno dx a costi contenuti a me andrebbe benissimo, con Niang che può fare il vice sia a lui che a Balotelli, il problema è che ora la stan menando col 4-3-1-2... forse voglion metter Tevez 3\4ista? ma perchè non si decidono a fare sto 4-2-3-1?



Tevez non è più basso di Robinho , Cristante non è più basso di Ambrosini e Vergara non è più basso di Yepes
Dove abbiamo abbassato l'altezza media della squadra?


----------



## ROQ (14 Giugno 2013)

parlo negli anni, abbiam perso Ibra, praticamente Boateng dai titolari,e già prima non è che avevam troppi colpitori di testa, infatti l'anno scorso siam riusciti a fare ancora più pena sulle palle inattive... degli attaccanti l'unico alto\forte di testa è è Balotelli, poi pazzini è forte ok ma è una riserva (neanche fenomenale) alta 180 e spesso giocherà quando Balo sarà rotto\squalificato togliendo altri 9 cm alla squadra, Elsha fa schifo, Robinho non ne parliamo, Tevez, se arriva, ha nel gioco aereo il suo punto debole...a centrocampo stendiamo un velo pietoso, ad oggi tra i nostri CC sono De Jong Muntari\Flamini e Montolivo... anche per questo speravo tanto in Strootman, poi davanti c'è Saponara che potrebbe trovare spazio ma comunque di testa non è un fenomeno anche se non è basso, nutrivo speranze in Niang ma ad oggi se si rivelerà una riserva decente sarà grasso che cola... però dai, almeno palla a terra siamo dei fenomeni  in difesa abbiam Zapata e Mexes che in teoria almeno di testa sarebbero forti ma poi non la prendon quasi mai, la prima riserva AD OGGI è Bonera che non sa fare neanche quello quindi non c'è manco la teoria lol~

ora come ora se arriva tevez giocheremmo cosi 

elsha 178 balo 189 tevez 171\173
muntari 179 De Jong 174 Montolivo 181
De sciglio 180 Zapata 186\188 Mexes 187 abate 180

fate un po i calcoli non arriviamo a 180 di altezza media... 3 colpitori di testa su 10... 


PS: non ho ancora capito quanto costerebbe Tevez


----------



## prebozzio (14 Giugno 2013)

E perché no un bel 4-4-2 con ElSha esterno a sinistra e Saponara a destra?


----------



## The P (14 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E perché no un bel 4-4-2 con ElSha esterno a sinistra e Saponara a destra?



Quoto. Il 4-4-2 classico lo trovo un modulo superato, ma la sua evoluzione con i due esterni molto offensivi, e la nostra rosa, lo vedo davvero bene. E non si sacrifica El.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Quoto. Il 4-4-2 classico lo trovo un modulo superato, ma la sua evoluzione con i due esterni molto offensivi, e la nostra rosa, lo vedo davvero bene. E non si sacrifica El.



E tra l'altro risolveremmo il problema della qualità nel reparto centrale di centrocampo, con due soli giocatori invece di tre.. per me quello di esterno di centrocampo (molto offensivo) è il ruolo in cui El Shaarawy in questo momento può dare il meglio


----------



## Isao (14 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Quoto. Il 4-4-2 classico lo trovo un modulo superato, ma la sua evoluzione con i due esterni molto offensivi, e la nostra rosa, lo vedo davvero bene. E non si sacrifica El.



Che poi in realtà diventa un 4-2-3-1 a ben vedere. Comunque è senza dubbio la miglior soluzione, il 4-3-1-2 è inutile e controproducente.


----------



## Jino (14 Giugno 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Che poi in realtà diventa un 4-2-3-1 a ben vedere. Comunque è senza dubbio la miglior soluzione, il 4-3-1-2 è inutile e controproducente.



Dipende sempre da cosa vuoi fare sul mercato. Per il 4-3-3 ci manca un esterno destro. Per il 4-3-1-2 ci manca il trequartista. Dipende da dove vuoi intervenire sul mercato il modulo prossimo. Ciò non cambia che abbiamo due sistemi di gioco da poter adottare in base alle necessità e questo è importante.


----------



## The P (14 Giugno 2013)

d'accordissimo con entrambi [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION]


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E tra l'altro risolveremmo il problema della qualità nel reparto centrale di centrocampo, con due soli giocatori invece di tre.. per me quello di esterno di centrocampo (molto offensivo) è il ruolo in cui El Shaarawy in questo momento può dare il meglio



Beh allora è più un 4-2-4.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh allora è più un 4-2-4.


Sì, chiamiamoli come vogliamo... tutto dipende dall'interpretazione. Può essere 4-4-2 o 4-5-1 in fase di non possesso (nel secondo caso con una delle due punte che rientra, magari bloccando il regista arretrato avversario), 4-2-4 o 4-2-3-1 in fase offensiva.


----------



## Jino (14 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh allora è più un 4-2-4.



Nel 4-4-2 molto offensivo al quale fate riferimento voi, che in fase d'attacco diventa un 4-2-4 presuppone avere in rosa tanti esterni, perchè è un lavoro logorante. Chi gioca cosi in ogni partita i cambi dove li fa? Quasi sicuramente cambia i due esterni alti. E parliamo di una partita, figuriamoci se parliamo di una stagione intera.

Quest'anno El Shaarawy ha fatto proprio quel tipo di lavoro ed infatti è il giocatore non a caso più sostituito, ma è normale! Guardate il Siena di Conte, che giocava cosi, ad ogni partita cambiava quasi sempre gli esterni d'attacco.


----------



## iceman. (14 Giugno 2013)

Santon (Zapata?)----Mexes De Scigio.
-----------Montolivo-Poli------

Tevez-----------Saponara-----Elsharaawy
------------------Balotelli



Non fa tanto schifo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Santon (Zapata?)----Mexes De Scigio.
> -----------Montolivo-Poli------
> 
> Tevez-----------Saponara-----Elsharaawy
> ...


Tevez esterno?  poi non so quanto sia capace Poli davanti alla difesa.


----------



## bargnani83 (14 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Santon (Zapata?)----Mexes De Scigio.
> -----------Montolivo-Poli------
> 
> Tevez-----------Saponara-----Elsharaawy
> ...


preferisco saponara a destra e tevez più vicino a balotelli.ma poi santon cosa ha combinato di buono per meritarsi il posto da titolare anche nel milan?. ricordo che è stato fatto fuori anche dall'under 21.


----------



## ROQ (14 Giugno 2013)

mancano 2 titolari a quella formazione, piuttosto che poli giocherebbe fisso De Jong, Tevez esterno dx ho qualche dubbio anche io ma tant'è, come 3\4ista qualcuno arriva per forza. Se non possiam fare mercato tanto vale cedere Elsha, per il bene della nazionale dico. Poi è inutile fantasticare, questi han già deciso 4-3-1-2 e lo faranno schierando giocatori scarsi e fuori ruolo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Santon (Zapata?)----Mexes De Scigio.
> -----------Montolivo-Poli------
> 
> Tevez-----------Saponara-----Elsharaawy
> ...



Tevez è una seconda punta, deve fare coppia con Mario. In qualsiasi altro ruolo perde smalto.


----------



## jaws (14 Giugno 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> preferisco saponara a destra e tevez più vicino a balotelli.ma poi santon cosa ha combinato di buono per meritarsi il posto da titolare anche nel milan?. ricordo che è stato fatto fuori anche dall'under 21.



In under 21 è titolare


----------



## bargnani83 (14 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> In under 21 è titolare



ma se non è stato convocato nella fase finale che si sta disputando in israele.


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> ma se non è stato convocato nella fase finale che si sta disputando in israele.



se non sbaglio è infortunato, ma lui in Inghilterra gioca e pure molto bene, quando hanno battuto il Chelsea due assist sono stati suoi.


----------



## MisterBet (14 Giugno 2013)

Santon in fase difensiva è un telepass, ha comunque ventidue anni e quindi si può sperare migliori (soprattutto eventualmente sotto la guida del Tasso...)...vendere Abate e prendere lui guadagnando qualche milione potrebbe essere un'operazione sensata ma ad oggi da titolare non sarebbe una sicurezza assoluta...


----------



## Doctore (14 Giugno 2013)

Secondo me verra ceduto anche pazzini.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Secondo me verra ceduto anche pazzini.



Poi in attacco gioca topolino?


----------



## Doctore (14 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Poi in attacco gioca topolino?


tevez balotelli elsha niang e un giovane della primavera


----------



## DannySa (14 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Secondo me verra ceduto anche pazzini.



Impossibile, non puoi vendere un giocatore fermo e come riserva di Tevez Balo sarebbe degnissima.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> tevez balotelli elsha niang e un giovane della primavera



Mah io di un cambio come Pazzini non mi priverei.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> tevez balotelli elsha niang e un giovane della primavera



Se cedono qualcuno in attacco oltre a Robinho, cedono El Shaarawy. Pazzini non ha mercato ormai.


----------



## Doctore (14 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se cedono qualcuno in attacco oltre a Robinho, cedono El Shaarawy. Pazzini non ha mercato ormai.


beh tra le squadre di media classifica il mercato c e l ha....cedere pazzini non serve per fare cassa ma per alleggerire il monteingaggi

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mah io di un cambio come Pazzini non mi priverei.


Nemmeno io...Un arrivo di tevez implica un sacrificio e spero non sia elsha


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Giugno 2013)

se arrivasse tevez si continuerebbe a giocare con le 3 punte.Quindi pazzini rimarrebbe comunque la prima alternativa.Personalmente credo proprio che la storiella del 4-3-1-2 sia stata tirata fuori solo per addolcire berlusconi ed evitare l'esonero di allegri


----------



## iceman. (14 Giugno 2013)

Piuttosto regalerei niang


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2013)

Io credo sia l'anno buono... con Tevez ci pariamo il **** e possiamo affrontare il mercato con più tranquillità. Mi spiego: con Balotelli-Tevez in attacco sei a prescindere da scudetto, anche se a centrocampo giocano Poli De Jong e Montolivo. Quindi una volta preso Tevez, possiamo assitere con calma ai leoni che si contendono la preda faraonica... una volta che la preda sarà stata sbranata, torniamo sul mercato e aggiungiamo uno o magari due puntelli di spessore. O anche 3: Eriksen (15M, in scadenza tra un anno), Alcantara (18M clausola rescissoria entro il 31 luglio), e magari mezzo Belfodil (7M). Niang lo darei in prestito/comproprietà da qualche parte, ha bisogno di giocare per capire innanzitutto il suo ruolo e poi per capire se è anche in grado di gonfiare la rete. 
Per ora possiamo dire solo che è bravo a centrare i legni e a spacciarsi per Traorè.


----------



## jaws (14 Giugno 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> ma se non è stato convocato nella fase finale che si sta disputando in israele.



Avevo letto male, mi sembrava si stesse parlando di Saponara


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Giugno 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Io credo sia l'anno buono... con Tevez ci pariamo il **** e possiamo affrontare il mercato con più tranquillità. Mi spiego: con Balotelli-Tevez in attacco sei a prescindere da scudetto, anche se a centrocampo giocano Poli De Jong e Montolivo. Quindi una volta preso Tevez, possiamo assitere con calma ai leoni che si contendono la preda faraonica... una volta che la preda sarà stata sbranata, torniamo sul mercato e aggiungiamo uno o magari due puntelli di spessore. O anche 3: Eriksen (15M, in scadenza tra un anno), Alcantara (18M clausola rescissoria entro il 31 luglio), e magari mezzo Belfodil (7M). Niang lo darei in prestito/comproprietà da qualche parte, ha bisogno di giocare per capire innanzitutto il suo ruolo e poi per capire se è anche in grado di gonfiare la rete.
> Per ora possiamo dire solo che è bravo a centrare i legni e a spacciarsi per Traorè.



Il milan che spende 50 milioni in una sessione di mercato


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Il milan che spende 50 milioni in una sessione di mercato



Strano vero?  Eppure... dall'ultimo bilancio:


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Giugno 2013)

ma eravamo in perdita di 60 milioni,poi boh ma sinceramente già trovo difficile se non impossibile che il milan prenda uno tra eriksen e alcantara figuriamoci entrambi..è utopia. Felice di essere smentito poi sia chiaro,ma il milan non fa più acquisti del genere


----------



## gabuz (14 Giugno 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Strano vero?  Eppure... dall'ultimo bilancio:


La campagna trasferimenti è a +37,9 milioni, non il bilancio. Magari avessimo 38 milioni da spendere


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Giugno 2013)

Nasotti a sky sport su Tevez:"*Tevez*? Gli piace Milano, può essere una bella sfida e *credo che al Milan ci voglia andare, è rimasto molto legato a Galliani*. Qualcuno in seno al City sa che *Galliani *è un grande uomo di mercato, sa comprare a rate, ma sono le rate più sicure del calcio europeo. Questo è quello che ho avvertito, parlando con operatori di mercato e giocatori, al Milan si va volentieri".


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> La campagna trasferimenti è a +37,9 milioni, non il bilancio. Magari avessimo 38 milioni da spendere



si ma ci sono stati investimento per 43,5M... il mio post era riferito a quello. Praticamente di quello che abbiamo venduto, metà lo abbiamo usato per ridurre le esposizioni verso le banche (è scritto in un'altra parte) e un'altra metà per fare mercato. 
Non vedo perché sia impossibile spenderne altrettanto quest'anno (al netto, vendo 40-investo 40) laddove il bilancio è finito praticamente in pari.


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se cedono qualcuno in attacco oltre a Robinho, cedono El Shaarawy. Pazzini non ha mercato ormai.



in attacco non ci sarà neanche bojan oltre a robinho.


----------



## gabuz (14 Giugno 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> si ma ci sono stati investimento per 43,5M... il mio post era riferito a quello. Praticamente di quello che abbiamo venduto, metà lo abbiamo usato per ridurre le esposizioni verso le banche (è scritto in un'altra parte) e un'altra metà per fare mercato.
> Non vedo perché sia impossibile spenderne altrettanto quest'anno (al netto, vendo 40-investo 40) laddove il bilancio è finito praticamente in pari.


Il bilancio è finito a pari perché abbiamo avuto un + enorme grazie alle cessioni di Ibra e Thiago ed abbiamo investito consci già di quell'entrata.
Se oggi investissimo 40, senza cessioni importanti, finiremmo con un - così grosso che ci affossa. A meno che non mi sono perso che tu venderesti El Shaarawy.


----------



## SuperMilan (14 Giugno 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Il bilancio è finito a pari perché abbiamo avuto un + enorme grazie alle cessioni di Ibra e Thiago ed abbiamo investito consci già di quell'entrata.
> Se oggi investissimo 40, senza cessioni importanti, finiremmo con un - così grosso che ci affossa. A meno che non mi sono perso che tu venderesti El Shaarawy.



Il bilancio è finito in pari per quello, ma ci saranno ingenti risparmi contrattuali quest'anno che l'anno passato abbiamo avuto solo per sei mesi, e poi tutti gli investimenti finiscono ammortizzati, almeno credo di aver capito questo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Il bilancio è finito a pari perché abbiamo avuto un + enorme grazie alle cessioni di Ibra e Thiago ed abbiamo investito consci già di quell'entrata.
> Se oggi investissimo 40, senza cessioni importanti, finiremmo con un - così grosso che ci affossa. A meno che non mi sono perso che tu venderesti El Shaarawy.



eh, mi sa che te lo sei perso perché mi riferivo proprio a quello  (al netto, vendo 40-investo 40) 
Vista l'incompatibilità col 4312 (per me non può giocare nè trequartista e nè seconda punta), se mi offrono 40M per Faraone io non ci penso due volte e lo do via reinvestendo il ricavato in un paio di centrocampisti e un attaccante.


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultime su Tevez da Carlo Laudisa della Gazzetta dello Sport:

*Tevez, il City e il Milan vanno avanti nel dialogo da tempo*. E sullo sfondo c'è sempre *El Shaarawy* anche se il Milan fa sapere che l'acquisto dell'argentino è legato alla partenza di Robinho. In casa milanista c'è una fase di *riflessione* perchè il caso El Shaarawy è conclamato: se arriva un'offerta di 40 milioni verrà venduto. La certezza è che il Milan conta di fare *cessioni importanti *per rinforzare la rosa di Allegri. Il Milan ed il procuratore di Tevez vanno molto d'accordo, e allo stesso procuratore potrebbe essere affidata la questione *Boateng, *che potrebbe essere ceduto in Inghilterra.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime su Tevez da Carlo Laudisa della Gazzetta dello Sport:
> 
> *Tevez, il City e il Milan vanno avanti nel dialogo da tempo*. E sullo sfondo c'è sempre *El Shaarawy* anche se il Milan fa sapere che l'acquisto dell'argentino è legato alla partenza di Robinho. In casa milanista c'è una fase di *riflessione* perchè il caso El Shaarawy è conclamato: se arriva un'offerta di 40 milioni verrà venduto. La certezza è che il Milan conta di fare *cessioni importanti *per rinforzare la rosa di Allegri. Il Milan ed il procuratore di Tevez vanno molto d'accordo, e allo stesso procuratore potrebbe essere affidata la questione *Boateng, *che potrebbe essere ceduto in Inghilterra.



Ripeto: buone sensazioni per quest'estate.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ripeto: buone sensazioni per quest'estate.



quoto... sarà un mercato movimentato e non credo che chi arriverà farà rimpiangere chi partirà.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Giugno 2013)

Beh se il Milan vuole fare cessioni importanti ovvio che si parla di El Shaarawy, vero che 40 milioni sono tantissimi soldi, però sinceramente mi sembra strano che il City offra 40 milioni dopo una seconda stagione un po cosi, a gennaio dopo un girone fantastico avevano "solo" offerto 30/35, dipende se il Milan vuole solo 40 milioni cash oppure gli vanno bene contropartite


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime su Tevez da Carlo Laudisa della Gazzetta dello Sport:
> 
> *Tevez, il City e il Milan vanno avanti nel dialogo da tempo*. E sullo sfondo c'è sempre *El Shaarawy* anche se il Milan fa sapere che l'acquisto dell'argentino è legato alla partenza di Robinho. In casa milanista c'è una fase di *riflessione* perchè il caso El Shaarawy è conclamato: se arriva un'offerta di 40 milioni verrà venduto. La certezza è che il Milan conta di fare *cessioni importanti *per rinforzare la rosa di Allegri. Il Milan ed il procuratore di Tevez vanno molto d'accordo, e allo stesso procuratore potrebbe essere affidata la questione *Boateng, *che potrebbe essere ceduto in Inghilterra.



Per me El Shaarawy va all'Arsenal.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Beh se il Milan vuole fare cessioni importanti ovvio che si parla di El Shaarawy, vero che 40 milioni sono tantissimi soldi, però sinceramente mi sembra strano che il City offra 40 milioni dopo una seconda stagione un po cosi, a gennaio dopo un girone fantastico avevano "solo" offerto 30/35, dipende se il Milan vuole solo 40 milioni cash oppure gli vanno bene contropartite



con un po' di concorrenza (Napoli, Arsenal, Psg) si fa subito ad arrivare da 30-35 a 40-45... il bello dell'asta 
"El Shaarawy è il giocatore con più richieste" Galliani cit.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Giugno 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> con un po' di concorrenza (Napoli, Arsenal, Psg) si fa subito ad arrivare da 30-35 a 40-45... il bello dell'asta
> "El Shaarawy è il giocatore con più richieste" Galliani cit.



Il Napoli non va contanto, per carità piace ma non lo venderemo mai in italia, al Psg piace ma non hanno formulato ancora l'offerta, io credo che se va via va al City, avranno pure tanti soldi ma investire 40 milioni per un giocatore che ha fatto bene solo per 3/4 mesi ci penseranno bene, io non voglio che lo vendano non scherziamo, se esplode poi ci mangiamo tutti le mani.


----------



## SuperMilan (14 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;209199 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli non va contanto, per carità piace ma non lo venderemo mai in italia, al Psg piace ma non hanno formulato ancora l'offerta, io credo che se va via va al City, avranno pure tanti soldi ma investire 40 milioni per un giocatore che ha fatto bene solo per 3/4 mesi ci penseranno bene, io non voglio che lo vendano non scherziamo, se esplode poi ci mangiamo tutti le mani.



Alla fine il City ha pagato 26 mln di euro Nastasic, 37 Fernandinho, 40 Jesus Navas, con tutto il rispetto, visto che oggi il mercato si basa anche sul potenziale, 40 per El Shaarawy sono da pretendere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Giugno 2013)

Ad ogni sessione di mercato una telenovela.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ad ogni sessione di mercato una telenovela.



10 agosto: " El Shaarawy resta! La logica e la ragione spingevano a fare questa operazione, il momento economico anche. È prevalso il cuore di Silvio Berlusconi, come diceva Balzac: il cuore ha ragioni che la ragione non conosce." 

30 agosto: El Shaarawy è ufficialmente un giocatore del City


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (14 Giugno 2013)

via robinho in brasile...mandiamo boateng al city con un conguaglio e prendiamo tevez....ma dare via el shaaraway sarebbe da folli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> 10 agosto: " El Shaarawy resta! La logica e la ragione spingevano a fare questa operazione, il momento economico anche. È prevalso il cuore di Silvio Berlusconi, come diceva Balzac: il cuore ha ragioni che la ragione non conosce."
> 
> 30 agosto: El Shaarawy è ufficialmente un giocatore del City


Kakà al Milan: "Certi amori non finiscono, fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano".


----------



## Doctore (14 Giugno 2013)

''La richiesta del city era troppo alta''...finira cosi


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime su Tevez da Carlo Laudisa della Gazzetta dello Sport:
> 
> *Tevez, il City e il Milan vanno avanti nel dialogo da tempo*. E sullo sfondo c'è sempre *El Shaarawy* anche se il Milan fa sapere che l'acquisto dell'argentino è legato alla partenza di Robinho. In casa milanista c'è una fase di *riflessione* perchè il caso El Shaarawy è conclamato: se arriva un'offerta di 40 milioni verrà venduto. La certezza è che il Milan conta di fare *cessioni importanti *per rinforzare la rosa di Allegri. Il Milan ed il procuratore di Tevez vanno molto d'accordo, e allo stesso procuratore potrebbe essere affidata la questione *Boateng, *che potrebbe essere ceduto in Inghilterra.



.


----------



## Jino (14 Giugno 2013)

Tevez è sul mercato ragazzi, altrimenti se non avesse ricevuto mandato dalla società di cercare una sistemazione il suo procuratore non si muoverebbe cosi senza un minimo di discrezione. 

Tra un anno va in scadenza, hanno tutto l'interesse a monetizzare il più possibile ora.


----------



## Denni90 (15 Giugno 2013)

dai dai che lo voglio vedere il 23 a reggio emilia per il trofeo tim!!


----------



## The Ripper (15 Giugno 2013)

ripeto:

Tevez
Balotelli-El Shaarawy

per me sarà l'attacco del milan 2013 2014


----------



## Ale (15 Giugno 2013)

suma tra le righe ha detto che elsha se ne va.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ripeto:
> 
> Tevez
> Balotelli-El Shaarawy
> ...



Magari!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> suma tra le righe ha detto che elsha se ne va.



Suma ogni settimana ne spara una diversa... e poi quel che scrive tra le righe puo' significare tutto o il contrario di tutto.E' un po' come nostradamus,c'azzecca sempre

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> ripeto:
> 
> Tevez
> Balotelli-El Shaarawy
> ...



Anche per me.


----------



## 2515 (15 Giugno 2013)

Ragionate un attimo. Se Jovetic fa al Chelsea al 90% Elsha resta al milan. Poiché il City allora sarebbe l'unica società che potrebbe prendere Cavani e se prendono Cavani non prendono Stephan. Il Real dovrà già lavorare per prendere Bale e lo pagheranno uno sproposito, inoltre hanno già higuain e benzema, all'occorrenza pure CR7 come centravanti, dubito che ne cedano due di questi per Cavani. Quindi difficilmente andrà lì, se andrà via da napoli sarà per il city, ne sono quasi certo al 100%.


----------



## robs91 (15 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ripeto:
> 
> Tevez
> Balotelli-El Shaarawy
> ...



Tevez trequartista, dietro le due punte, non ce lo vedo proprio.


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Giugno 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Tevez trequartista, dietro le due punte, non ce lo vedo proprio.



al city c'ha giocato tante volte!!! Secondo me se Elsha resta, possono scambiarsi di posto durante la partita!! Sono entrambi giocatori duttili.
Su Whoscored che è abbastanza affidabile per le statistiche, dice che tevez ha giocato metà partite punta, metà partite trq


----------



## robs91 (15 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> al city c'ha giocato tante volte!!! Secondo me se Elsha resta, possono scambiarsi di posto durante la partita!! Sono entrambi giocatori duttili.



Si ma dietro la prima punta nel 4-2-3-1(quindi di fatto era una seconda punta).E comunque le sue migliori stagioni le ha fatte da punta pura.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2013)

Comunque Balo elsha e tevez sarebbe tantissima roba... Niang in panca a subentrare.. Salto di qualita


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Peggio; per me , dite quello che volete, ma non è normale che a 20 anni dopo tre mesi sei fià scarico. Anche se quei tre mesi li hai fatti da fenomeno.



A mio parere ha fatto anche un ottimo girone di ritorno
solo che i gol dell'andata hanno creato un equivoco da chiarire al più presto: lui è un esterno che abbina corsa e velocità a un ottima tecnica soprattutto nel controllo al volo, oltrettutto sa fare anche un buona fase difensiva, ma non è assolutamente una punta, se togliamo la tecnica non ha nessuna caratteristica da punta: tiro, capacità di muoversi in area, colpo di testa, sponde ecc.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sarà la prossima stagione, se non verrà ceduto, a giudicarlo.
> Per me è un Pato II, per qualcun'altro il nuovo Messi. Spero abbiate ragione voi
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -



So che tanti riderannno
ma per me è tanto un Abate con dei piedi educati invece di 2 ferri da stiro
il che non è poco


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Giugno 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A mio parere ha fatto anche un ottimo girone di ritorno
> solo che i gol dell'andata hanno creato un equivoco da chiarire al più presto: lui è un esterno che abbina corsa e velocità a un ottima tecnica soprattutto nel controllo al volo, oltrettutto sa fare anche un buona fase difensiva, ma non è assolutamente una punta, se togliamo la tecnica non ha nessuna caratteristica da punta: tiro, capacità di muoversi in area, colpo di testa, sponde ecc.



Concordo.
Diciamo che ha fatto uno strepitoso girone di andata e un discreto girone di ritorno. 
Stiamo parlando, a mio avviso, del più forte giovane del suo ruolo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nel 4-4-2 molto offensivo al quale fate riferimento voi, che in fase d'attacco diventa un 4-2-4 presuppone avere in rosa tanti esterni, perchè è un lavoro logorante. Chi gioca cosi in ogni partita i cambi dove li fa? Quasi sicuramente cambia i due esterni alti. E parliamo di una partita, figuriamoci se parliamo di una stagione intera.
> 
> Quest'anno El Shaarawy ha fatto proprio quel tipo di lavoro ed infatti è il giocatore non a caso più sostituito, ma è normale! Guardate il Siena di Conte, che giocava cosi, ad ogni partita cambiava quasi sempre gli esterni d'attacco.




così ci ha giocato anche il torino di ventura e un certo Cerci ha mostrato una buona continuità in più rientra Emanuelson è quello sarebbe il suo vero ruolo
in pratica:
ElSha
Saponara 
Cerci
Niang
Emanuelson

con gli stessi Abate e Costant che si possono tranquillamente adattare

mi sembra meno cervellotico dle 4312 che se sbagli l'acquisto del trequartista butti via la stagione


----------



## Alex Keaton (15 Giugno 2013)

Io giocherei così:

Abbiati
Abate-Mexes-Zapata (Vergara?)-De Sciglio
Saponara-Montolivo (Poli)-De Jong-El Shaarawy
Tevez-Balotelli (Pazzini)​
Questa formazione ti garantisce una copertura maggiore in fase difensiva, stanca meno El Shaarawy perchè dovrebbe fare ripiegamenti difensivi partendo da più indietro e ci permetterebbe di spendere meno a centrocampo necessitando di solo 2 centrali.

A quel punto, quello che farei io, è prendere un buon portiere giovane (Sommer? Krul?), vendi Abate per rimettere De Sciglio a destra prendendo Santon a sinistra e vendendo il Boa ti basta solo un altro centrocampista

Krul?/Sommer?
De Sciglio-Mexes-Zapata (Vergara?)-Santon
Saponara-Montolivo (Poli)-Alcantara (De Jong)-El Shaarawy
Tevez-Balotelli (Pazzini)​
E compete TRANQUILLAMENTE per lo scudetto con poche spese


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2013)

Il problema è che andrebbe bene anche il 4-2-3-1 ma se il diktat è 4-3-1-2 possiamo fare quanti voli pindarici ci pare e piace.


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Giugno 2013)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> Io giocherei così:
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate-Mexes-Zapata (Vergara?)-De Sciglio
> ...




in questa maniera ci giocava Mangia con l'U-21 quando elsha giocava ancora con loro. I risultati mi ricordo erano buoni


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il problema è che andrebbe bene anche il 4-2-3-1 ma se il diktat è 4-3-1-2 possiamo fare quanti voli pindarici ci pare e piace.



A me affascina il modulo col trequartista.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A me affascina il modulo col trequartista.


Io sono della stessa scuola di pensiero di Jack e Jino. Dipende dagli interpreti e in questo senso Tevez e Balotelli sarebbero due interpreti di primissima scelta, resterebbe da vedere soltanto chi sia il trequartista, qui si sogna Pastore, la realtà sembra essere Diamanti e la rosa dice Saponara. Staremo a vedere.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo Sky Sport 24 , Tevez andrà dove guadagnerà di più.*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Giugno 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> La campagna trasferimenti è a +37,9 milioni, non il bilancio. Magari avessimo 38 milioni da spendere



Chiariamo una volta per tutte la questione bilancio
il milan l'anno scorso aveva un passivo di gestione dicirca 35 milioni che fininvest non ha più voluto ripianare, da qui le cessioni di Ibra e Thiago SIlva
A gennaio si è chiuso il bilancio per il 2012 in sostanziale pareggio e considerato che per oltre 6 mesi abbiamo avuto a bilancio ingaggi monstre non solo dei 2 ceduti ma anche degli altri senatori che hanno smesso (Inzaghi Seedorf Nesta Zambrotta Gattuso ecc) bisogna dedurre che al momento il Milan abbia un avanzo annuo di gestione da versare sul mercato di circa 20 milioni annui + lil ricavato da eventuali cessioni
Naturalmente la cifra fluttua a seconda del totale degli ingaggi, per questo è demenziale rinnovare a gente come Bonera Ambrosini Flamini


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24 , Tevez andrà dove guadagnerà di più.*


Lol?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lol?



L'ha detto ora un giornalista; Tevez sceglierà in base a chi gli offre più soldi. Poi che ne so


----------



## Frikez (15 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24 , Tevez andrà dove guadagnerà di più.*



 pensavo andasse al Livorno a prendere 2 spicci.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> L'ha detto ora un giornalista; Tevez sceglierà in base a chi gli offre più soldi. Poi che ne so


Carlitos non tradisce


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sono della stessa scuola di pensiero di Jack e Jino. Dipende dagli interpreti e in questo senso Tevez e Balotelli sarebbero due interpreti di primissima scelta, resterebbe da vedere soltanto chi sia il trequartista, qui si sogna Pastore, la realtà sembra essere Diamanti e la rosa dice Saponara. Staremo a vedere.



il fatto è che Diamanti non è un trequartista puro... E' come elsharawy, rende di più partendo esterno


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sono della stessa scuola di pensiero di Jack e Jino. Dipende dagli interpreti e in questo senso Tevez e Balotelli sarebbero due interpreti di primissima scelta, resterebbe da vedere soltanto chi sia il trequartista, qui si sogna Pastore, la realtà sembra essere Diamanti e la rosa dice Saponara. Staremo a vedere.



Non so perchè, ma per me sto Saponara farà grandi cose.
Io la vedo cosi:

Saponara
Tevez-Balotelli

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Carlitos non tradisce



30 giugno 2013: Juve, Colpo Tevez. E' ufficialmente un giocatore della Juve.


----------



## Frikez (15 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> il fatto è che Diamanti non è un trequartista puro... E' come elsharawy, rende di più partendo esterno



Quest'anno probabilmente ha fatto la migliore stagione della sua carriera partendo da posizione centrale dietro a Gilardino, con Ramirez invece giocavano col doppio trequartista e anche in quel caso ha ben figurato.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sono della stessa scuola di pensiero di Jack e Jino. Dipende dagli interpreti e in questo senso Tevez e Balotelli sarebbero due interpreti di primissima scelta, resterebbe da vedere soltanto chi sia il trequartista, qui si sogna Pastore, la realtà sembra essere Diamanti e la rosa dice Saponara. Staremo a vedere.



Kakà


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quest'anno probabilmente ha fatto la migliore stagione della sua carriera partendo da posizione centrale dietro a Gilardino, con Ramirez invece giocavano col doppio trequartista e anche in quel caso ha ben figurato.



Si anche a livorno stava dietro le punte; spesso però si buttava sulla destra per poi accentrarsi e tirare/passarla.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lol?



L'ha detto Guardalà, giornalista che segue la Juve......


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2013)

Io sono convinto che ovvio guarderà l'aspetto economico, perchè è ciò che spinge chiunque nella vita, però non credo accetterà per forza l'offerta economicamente più importante. Io sono convinto che per questo suo presunto ultimo contratto in Europa sia molto affascinato dall'ambiente Milan, dove tutti ne parlano un gran bene, dove tutti quelli che ci passano ne rimangono stregati.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Giugno 2013)

Beh la cosa è chiara
Se il Milan gli offre 4 milioni e un altra squadra gle ne offre 4.2 credo che scelga comunque il milan
se un altro glie ne offre 6 non è mica Sc.emo 





nb Su,su ragazzi d'accordissimo sulla censura di termini volgari
ma non si può bannare Sc.emo cadiamo nel ridicolo


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2013)

Secondo quanto riporta Sportmediaset, *la Juve non molla Tevez* e prova a rilanciare la proposta. Marotta continua a lavorare nonostante l'inserimento di Galliani. E tiene vivi i contatti con il procuratore. Il *Milan resta favorito*, ma la questione non è per niente chiusa. La Juve è avvantaggiata per un motivo: i *soldi*. I bianconeri potrebbero pagare oggi stesso la cifra richiesta dal City (8-10 milioni), Galliani deve prima vendere Robinho. La partita sembra aperta.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riporta Sportmediaset, *la Juve non molla Tevez* e prova a rilanciare la proposta. Marotta continua a lavorare nonostante l'inserimento di Galliani. E tiene vivi i contatti con il procuratore. Il *Milan resta favorito*, ma la questione non è per niente chiusa. La Juve è avvantaggiata per un motivo: i *soldi*. I bianconeri potrebbero pagare oggi stesso la cifra richiesta dal City (8-10 milioni), Galliani deve prima vendere Robinho. La partita sembra aperta.



Carlitos non tradisce


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2013)

Se veramente lo vogliamo possiamo benissimo anticipare pagarlo e poi i soldi li recuperiamo dopo con la cessione di Binho.


----------



## Denni90 (15 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riporta Sportmediaset, *la Juve non molla Tevez* e prova a rilanciare la proposta. Marotta continua a lavorare nonostante l'inserimento di Galliani. E tiene vivi i contatti con il procuratore. Il *Milan resta favorito*, ma la questione non è per niente chiusa. La Juve è avvantaggiata per un motivo: i *soldi*. I bianconeri potrebbero pagare oggi stesso la cifra richiesta dal City (8-10 milioni), Galliani deve prima vendere Robinho. La partita sembra aperta.



l'hanno copiata pari pari da tuttosport ... quindi...


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riporta Sportmediaset, *la Juve non molla Tevez* e prova a rilanciare la proposta. Marotta continua a lavorare nonostante l'inserimento di Galliani. E tiene vivi i contatti con il procuratore. Il *Milan resta favorito*, ma la questione non è per niente chiusa. La Juve è avvantaggiata per un motivo: i *soldi*. I bianconeri potrebbero pagare oggi stesso la cifra richiesta dal City (8-10 milioni), Galliani deve prima vendere Robinho. La partita sembra aperta.



Hanno riportato solamente l'articolo di tuttosport, infatti studiosport continua sulla linea che per Tevez al Milan non manca molto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Giugno 2013)

Mi sa che si fa prima a eleggere un nuovo papa piuttosto che vendere Robinho, visto che è praticamente 1 anno che si sta provando a cederlo. E' piuttosto sconfortante che per investire solo 8-10 milioni (nel calcio di oggi sono una bazzecola) dobbiamo prima vendere.


----------



## ROQ (15 Giugno 2013)

Non capisco come possiamo conservare più appeal della juventus nonostante, per quanto marotta non sia un fenomeno, abbiamo gestito tutte le situazioni alla peggio, da bonera ad allegri, e circolano voci su giocatori non da milan e addirittura scarti della juventus stessa, per i quali vorrebbero pure farci strapagare, che manco ci dovrebbero servire


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Giugno 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> *Mi sa che si fa prima a eleggere un nuovo papa piuttosto che vendere Robinho*, visto che è praticamente 1 anno che si sta provando a cederlo. E' piuttosto sconfortante che per investire solo 8-10 milioni (nel calcio di oggi sono una bazzecola) dobbiamo prima vendere.



 rido ma è vero...prende pure tanti soldi sto cesso


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Giugno 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Non capisco come possiamo conservare più appeal della juventus nonostante, per quanto marotta non sia un fenomeno, abbiamo gestito tutte le situazioni alla peggio, da bonera ad allegri, e circolano voci su giocatori non da milan e addirittura scarti della juventus stessa, per i quali vorrebbero pure farci strapagare, che manco ci dovrebbero servire



"Siamo il club più titolato al Mondo"


----------



## ROQ (15 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> "Siamo il club più titolato al Mondo"



ah giusto


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Giugno 2013)

Il destino di Tevez legato alla cessione di Robinho al Santos < http://www.milanworld.net/robinho-s...richiesta-del-milan-vt3449-48.html#post209943 >


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

Il *Manchester City* chiede *15 milioni *per *Tevez*, il *Milan *vuole scendere fino a *12 milioni.*


----------



## Ale (16 Giugno 2013)

fonte?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> fonte?



non ti fidi di Balotelli?


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> fonte?



Sportmediaset.


----------



## Denni90 (16 Giugno 2013)

ogni testata giornalistica cambia a seconda che sia + vicino a una squadra o all altra ...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Giugno 2013)

Comunque gli unici attendibili sul mercato sono: Pedullà, Laudisa e Di Marzio. Il resto sparano notizie a caso tanto per.


----------



## Ale (16 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non ti fidi di Balotelli?



assolutamente, è dei giornali che non mi fido


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> assolutamente, è dei giornali che non mi fido



sarà meglio  le cifre comunque sono quelle, nei giorni scorsi anche la gazzetta confermava sui 15 milioni, se riusciamo a scendere sui 10 milioni sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2013)

La *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola oggi, 17 Giugno:
*
La Juve sorpassa il Milan per Tevez*


----------



## The P (17 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola oggi, 17 Giugno:
> *
> La Juve sorpassa il Milan per Tevez*



ho letto un virgolettato di Galliani su un sito inglese che dice: Tevez non andrà alla Juventus, non ci tradirà..... è pronto a ridursi l'ingaggio per venire al Milan"


----------



## DannySa (17 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola oggi, 17 Giugno:
> *
> La Juve sorpassa il Milan per Tevez*



Queste voci sono la normalità, solo che bisogna andarci convinti e non aspettare che il giocatore venga e ci cada tra le braccia piangendo eh...


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola oggi, 17 Giugno:
> *
> La Juve sorpassa il Milan per Tevez*



Aggiungo:*La Juve offre 12 mln al City più 5.5 annui netti al giocatore. Il Milan per superare l'offerta bianconera deve cedere Binho alla svelta.*


----------



## robs91 (17 Giugno 2013)

Un'altra figura di melma di Galliani is coming...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> ho letto un virgolettato di Galliani su un sito inglese che dice: Tevez non andrà alla Juventus, non ci tradirà..... è pronto a ridursi l'ingaggio per venire al Milan"



Si, lo disse la settimana scorsa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo:*La Juve offre 12 mln al City più 5.5 annui netti al giocatore. Il Milan per superare l'offerta bianconera deve cedere Binho alla svelta.*



5,5 annu noi manco a Football Manager possiamo offrirglieli.


----------



## Denni90 (17 Giugno 2013)

domani scriveranno l esatto opposto...


----------



## jaws (17 Giugno 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> un'altra figura di melma di marotta is coming...



fixed


----------



## sion (17 Giugno 2013)

bah,io sono convinto che vada alla juve.


----------



## Milo (17 Giugno 2013)

Si parla di piano B: Matri


----------



## SuperMilan (17 Giugno 2013)

Io sto a vedere quello che succede. Certo, se prendessimo Matri resterei più che deluso. A questo punto preferirei una punta giovane. Praticamente pagheremmo il cartellino di Tevez alla Juve e noi avremmo Matri.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Giugno 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> Si parla di piano B: Matri




Da Tevez a Matri


----------



## Albijol (17 Giugno 2013)

Se veramente Tevez va alla Juve grazie ai soldi che gli diamo noi per Matri Galliani è da rinchiudere in un manicomio criminale.


----------



## Milo (17 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Da Tevez a Matri



E magari da poli a de ceglie...


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2013)

Dai su se si nascondono dietro alla cessione di Binho siamo messi male, basta semplicemente tirare fuori soldi prima poi li recuperi quando vendi Binho,se veramente non lo prendiamo perchè prima vogliamo prendere i soldi per Binho allora era tutta una scusa di Tevez


----------



## runner (17 Giugno 2013)

allora ragaz ci sono nuove notizie su Tevez?


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Giugno 2013)

Ragazzi ma sinceramente, qualcuno crede che al Milan possa interessare Matri??? Suvvia, Tevez preferisce il Milan, ora bisogna cedere solo quel paracarro di Binho.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo Sportmediset, nonostante il rilancio bianconero per Tevez, il Milan resta ancora in corposo vantaggio sulla Juve per la corsa a Carlitos, avendo un maggior feeling sia con la dirigenza citizens che con l'entourage dell'Apache di Ciudadela. Galliani conta di recuperare gran parte del cash destinato alla punta del City, dalla cessione di Binho ai paulisti del Santos, dove Raiola giocherà un ruolo di primo piano.*


----------



## Jino (17 Giugno 2013)

Per me è già nostro se si riesce a cedere Robinho in tempi umani.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2013)

Ci facciamo soffiare Tevez dalla Juve e li facciamo anche godere ripegando sul "loro" Matri... ma seriamente ci sono dei giornalisti che possono pensare che questo sia un piano anche solo ipotizzato dal Milan?

Però che si muovesse Galliani a cedere l'inutilità Robinho, qui il tempo stringe.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Giugno 2013)

se devo andare a dare 12 milioni alla juve per matri, vado su rolando bianchi che è a parametro zero. 

ma non scherziamo neanche. 
pupillo di allegri ma c'è un limite a tutto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Giugno 2013)

*Anche PSG e Monaco sarebbero su Tevez. Intanto dichiarazione dell'argentino:" Non so dove giocherò l'anno prossimo, per ora sono in vacanza. Mi piacerebbe un giorno tornare al Boca."*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2013)

*Pasqualin* "Tevez andrà al Milan"

*Alberti* "El Shaarawy e Tevez possono giocare insieme. Robinho andrà via".


----------



## SuperMilan (17 Giugno 2013)

Comunque il fatto che Galliani mandi Raiola in Brasile è una mossa strategica non di poco conto. Se fosse partito lui la Juve avrebbe potuto beffarlo mentre era in viaggio, visto che Adriano è l'unico uomo mercato in casa Milan. Intanto lui resta sul pezzo e continua a intrattenere i rapporti da vicino.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2013)

*Criscitiello "Juve in vantaggio su Tevez".*


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> *Criscitiello "Juve in vantaggio su Tevez".*



Vabbè Criscitiello è fissato, ripete le stesse cose da giorni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Giugno 2013)

Sono tranquillissimo, non credo proprio che Carlitos ci sfuggirà


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono tranquillissimo, non credo proprio che Carlitos ci sfuggirà


----------



## sion (17 Giugno 2013)

bah,speriamo...dipende molto dalla cessione di binho a sto punto.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo Studiosport la juve sarebbe in vantaggio sul Milan per Tevez, perchè i rossoneri avrebbero delle difficoltà a piazzare in uscita i vari Binho e Baoteng. Però attenzione a Raiola che sta per partire per il Brasile per cercare di forzare la questione Robinho-Santos.*


----------



## runner (17 Giugno 2013)

quando si muove raiola ci sono sempre notizie in vista....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> quando si muove raiola ci sono sempre notizie in vista....



Raiola è uno che fa solo i suoi interessi economici, chiamalo ***** 

Vabbè dai la censura mi ha oscurato la parola :" s c e m o"


----------



## SuperMilan (17 Giugno 2013)

Al di là della questione di chi si trova in vantaggio, per me assolutamente inutile, secondo me la situazione è questa: La Juve ha presentato un'offerta ufficiale al City e al giocatore e noi ancora no.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Giugno 2013)

speriamo che raiola velocizzi la cessione di robinho, sta andando troppo per le lunghe sta cosa.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Studiosport la juve sarebbe in vantaggio sul Milan per Tevez, perchè i rossoneri avrebbero delle difficoltà a piazzare in uscita i vari Binho e Baoteng. Però attenzione a Raiola che sta per partire per il Brasile per cercare di forzare la questione Robinho-Santos.*



.


----------



## runner (17 Giugno 2013)

si ma scusate ma Tevez costa 7 / 8 mln?

no perchè (ingaggio a parte) mi sa che di Binho andremo a prendere si e no quei soldi....


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2013)

*Tevez *sul futuro:" *Nessuno mi ha chiamato* ora sono in vacanza,sicuramente tornerò al *Boca Juniors* ma non da subito".


----------



## 2515 (17 Giugno 2013)

Se si muove Raiola stiamo tranquilli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Studiosport la juve sarebbe in vantaggio sul Milan per Tevez, perchè i rossoneri avrebbero delle difficoltà a piazzare in uscita i vari Binho e Baoteng. Però attenzione a Raiola che sta per partire per il Brasile per cercare di forzare la questione Robinho-Santos.*


Adesso sono avanti loro?


----------



## Serginho (17 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> si ma scusate ma Tevez costa 7 / 8 mln?
> 
> no perchè (ingaggio a parte) mi sa che di Binho andremo a prendere si e no quei soldi....



Di sicuro ammortizzi la spesa e in più c'è considerare il nodo ingaggio, che credo sia il problema principale sia per Tevez che Robinho


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (17 Giugno 2013)

Rimango dell'idea che se galliani volesse realmente tevez,carlitos verrebbe al milan


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Se si muove Raiola stiamo tranquilli.



beh insomma pure a gennaio era volato in brasile.Speriamo che sia la volta buona.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;210937 ha scritto:


> *Tevez *sul futuro:" *Nessuno mi ha chiamato* ora sono in vacanza,sicuramente tornerò al *Boca Juniors* ma non da subito".



non è che mi fido molto delle parole di un giocatore


----------



## runner (17 Giugno 2013)

ragazzi siamo chiari....la situazione è identica a quella della cessione di Pato e arrivo di Tevez lo scorso anno solo che stavolta c' è di mezzo Binho....

anche lui dopo la situazione della foto non vorrà sbilanciarsi più di tanto!!

vi faccio una domanda....non è er caso che la vera intenzione sia quella di prenderlo a Gennaio?


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2013)

Secondo il Daily Star sulle tracce di *Tevez *ci sarebbe anche il *Liverpool*, non è da escludere pure il *Psg *e il *Monaco *di Ranieri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2013)

ste Francesi sempre in mezzo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;211069 ha scritto:


> Secondo il Daily Star sulle tracce di *Tevez *ci sarebbe anche il *Liverpool*, non è da escludere pure il *Psg *e il *Monaco *di Ranieri.



PSG e Monaco; gente che i 15 milioni te li butta in faccia anche ora.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2013)

Si appunto, dobbiamo chiudere in fretta, se davvero si inseriscono le due francesi addio tevez


----------



## Ale (17 Giugno 2013)

l'unica cosa interessante di oggi è il viaggio di raiola in brasile e mi pare di aver capito che galliani sia rimasto qua. Quindi quando avra ricevuto l'ok di mino, lui si fionderà a manchester.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2013)

10 milioni per Robinho sono un pò un furto però, è?


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> l'unica cosa interessante di oggi è il viaggio di raiola in brasile e mi pare di aver capito che galliani sia rimasto qua. Quindi quando avra ricevuto l'ok di mino, lui si fionderà a manchester.



Ma alla fine il chiattone è partito???


----------



## Jino (17 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> 10 milioni per Robinho sono un pò un furto però, è?



Ma infatti non arriveranno mai a darci quei soldi, è ad un anno dalla scadenza, vuole andarsene, ha giocato malissimo quest'anno. 5-6 se ci va bene!


----------



## MisterBet (17 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> 10 milioni per Robinho sono un pò un furto però, è?



A mano armata proprio  io credo si chiuderà per quello che è il valore di Robinho ora a bilancio, quindi intorno agli otto milioni se non erro...per evitare una minusvalenza...


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2013)

Aggiornamenti su Tevez, da Di Marzio:

Marotta ieri ha contattato telefonicamente i dirigenti del City per manifestare in modo *ufficiale l'interesse della Juventus*. Non c'è ancora nessuna offerta, ma è un passo avanti. E nei prossimi giorni verrà fissato un appuntamento. Il Milan resta vigile ma deve prima cedere Robinho. Mentre la Juve accelera.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti su Tevez, da Di Marzio:
> 
> Marotta ieri ha contattato telefonicamente i dirigenti del City per manifestare in modo *ufficiale l'interesse della Juventus*. Non c'è ancora nessuna offerta, ma è un passo avanti. E nei prossimi giorni verrà fissato un appuntamento. Il Milan resta vigile ma deve prima cedere Robinho. Mentre la Juve accelera.


Si sbrigassero a cedere Robson dai!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2013)

Certo che perderlo anche questa volta... Galliani si è esposto, ancora!


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Spero che quella di Galliani non sia stata realmente una mossa di disturbo come prospettato da quel megalomane di Criscitella.....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Secondo *Sportitalia* la Juve ha raggiunto l'accordo con Tevez per 5,5 milioni di euro a stagione, mentre col City ci sono buoni rapporti ed è pronta un'offerta di 12 milioni. Milan quasi tagliato fuori.


----------



## Albijol (18 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportitalia* la Juve ha raggiunto l'accordo con Tevez per 5,5 milioni di euro a stagione, mentre col City ci sono buoni rapporti ed è pronta un'offerta di 12 milioni. Milan quasi tagliato fuori.



Arriva il Mitra Matri TATATATATATATATA


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Arriva il Mitra Matri TATATATATATATATA



"Il Rinforzo per l'attacco ce l'abbiamo in casa e si chiama Odoumadi che è stato per una giornata capocannoniere della Confederations Cup"


----------



## robs91 (18 Giugno 2013)

Ogni anno la solita solfa...Mi chiedo a cosa sia servito arrivare terzi, se poi, aldilà di Tevez o meno,non si riesce a fare mercato perchè non c'è un euro da spendere,bah..


----------



## Denni90 (18 Giugno 2013)

anche 20 giorni fa avevano trovato l accordo secondo i giornali...e invece...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> anche 20 giorni fa avevano trovato l accordo secondo i giornali...e invece...



Si, però noi mamma mia siamo Immobili di un albero.


----------



## runner (18 Giugno 2013)

ma ragazzi ma cosa volete che spenda la giuve?

nessuno ha più cash da spendere e tutti devono prima cedere....

guardate solo Cavani che tutti pensavano che sarebbe andato via subito e invece aspettano dopo il 10 Agosto o adiritura non lo prenderanno, ormai il mercato si fa le ultime tre settimane


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma ragazzi ma cosa volete che spenda la giuve?
> 
> nessuno ha più cash da spendere e tutti devono prima cedere....
> 
> guardate solo Cavani che tutti pensavano che sarebbe andato via subito e invece aspettano dopo il 10 Agosto o adiritura non lo prenderanno, ormai il mercato si fa le ultime tre settimane



Solo le italiane fanno mercato le ultime tre settimane. Prima di agosto, se non sarà Juve o Milan, Tevez è gia bello che andato al Monaco di turno.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Giugno 2013)

A me sembra normale il nostro immobilismo sul mercato, anzi mi meravigliavo quando si parlava di trattative importanti. Probabilmente anche il Chievo ha un budget superiore al nostro, quindi è naturale restare fermi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2013)

VA beh figurati di.... bis


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A me sembra normale il nostro immobilismo sul mercato, anzi mi meravigliavo quando si parlava di trattative importanti. Probabilmente anche il Chievo ha un budget superiore al nostro, quindi è naturale restare fermi.



Si, è vero. Addirittura ricordo che in un giorno eravamo a un passo da Tevez, Pastore e Fabregas


----------



## 2515 (18 Giugno 2013)

Se si muove raiola allora robinho è già fuori dalle balls, io non mi preoccupo. Una figura di emme del genere Galliani non la fa neanche morto.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2013)

Cvd.... sono giorni che dico che è tutta una pagliacciata. Sky e Gazza parlano solo di Tevez e basta non ci sono altri giocatori che stiamo trattando. In verità pure questa di Tevez non è una trattiva. Galliani tra sms sorrissi allarga solo il brodo.


----------



## jaws (18 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Sportitalia* la Juve ha raggiunto l'accordo con Tevez per 5,5 milioni di euro a stagione, mentre col City ci sono buoni rapporti ed è pronta un'offerta di 12 milioni. Milan quasi tagliato fuori.



Solo Sportitalia dice che Tevez andrà alla Juve; anzi solo Criscitiello perchè già Pedullà dice il contrario.
Forse Silvio deve chiamarlo di nuovo così si azzittisce


----------



## Frikez (18 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Se si muove raiola allora robinho è già fuori dalle balls, io non mi preoccupo. Una figura di emme del genere Galliani non la fa neanche morto.



No figurati, lui non le ha mai fatte ROTFL.
Hanno già la scusa pronta "Eh non siamo riusciti a vendere Robinho, per cui se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno"


----------



## Doctore (18 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cvd.... sono giorni che dico che è tutta una pagliacciata. Sky e Gazza parlano solo di Tevez e basta non ci sono altri giocatori che stiamo trattando. In verità pure questa di Tevez non è una trattiva. Galliani tra sms sorrissi allarga solo il brodo.


Galliani si e' esposto troppo...La trattiva c e'.
Quando parla di sms e che carlitos non tradisce...Non e' da galliani


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Giugno 2013)

Per SportItalia sono settimane che è già della Juve, bah vediamo!


----------



## Livestrong (18 Giugno 2013)

Io lo lascerei alla Juve. Cedi el Sharaawi e prendi un giovane migliore di lui in un ruolo che ci serve di più, come ad esempio la trequarti


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io lo lascerei alla Juve. Cedi el Sharaawi e prendi un giovane migliore di lui in un ruolo che ci serve di più, come ad esempio la trequarti



isco


----------



## 2515 (18 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io lo lascerei alla Juve. Cedi el Sharaawi e prendi un giovane migliore di lui in un ruolo che ci serve di più, come ad esempio la trequarti



Certo perché secondo te in giro c'è un giocatore migliore di elsha che gioca trequartista e che la società che lo possiede è pronta a cedere? Non esiste.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io lo lascerei alla Juve. Cedi el Sharaawi e prendi un giovane migliore di lui in un ruolo che ci serve di più, come ad esempio la trequarti



E davanti con Balotelli chi gioca??? Cioè hai Pazzini rotto che rientra forse ad Ottobre, Niang inaffidabile, Binho è paracarro e penso parta. Metti poi che Mario è matto e un paio di pirlate all'anno deve farle, saremmo costretti a giocare con qualche primavera.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2013)

Tevez: *Marotta giovedì va a Londra per chiudere la trattativa*. L'obiettivo della visita è quello di arrivare ad una fumata bianca immediata. Niente più chiacchiere. Solo l'intenzione di chiudere alla svelta.

Sportmediat


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2013)

No vabbè ma le notizie di Sportmediaset non le riporterei, non sono credibili.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Non credo che a questo punto il Milan faccia qualcosa, credo che Tevez sia quasi della Juve.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo che a questo punto il Milan faccia qualcosa, credo che Tevez sia quasi della Juve.



"Tevez non mi tradirebbe mai" cit.


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Giugno 2013)

ci rifanno la figuretta anche a sto giro


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Facessero quello che vogliono, basta che la telenovela non dura fino al 2 settembre.


----------



## Butcher (18 Giugno 2013)

Se fosse vera la notizia sarebbe improbabile un inserimento di Galliani immediato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ci rifanno la figuretta anche a sto giro


Tanto per cambiare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ci rifanno la figuretta anche a sto giro


.


----------



## Brain84 (18 Giugno 2013)

Se ce lo facciamo soffiare da Marotta, significa che siamo veramente dei poveracci.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2013)

La mia paura è ben maggiore rispetto al fallimento sulla trattativa Tevez... si chiama Matri....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

*Un noto book di scommesse online irlandese da già come vincenti le scommesse piazzate su Trasferimento di Tevez alla Juventus.*

P.S. Cosa vera, avevo giocato 10 euro tanto per sfizio e me l'hanno pagata.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2013)

ehh ma abbiamo un attacco tevez-Balotelli ahahahahhahaha


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (18 Giugno 2013)

e se prendessimo noi vucinic? mi e' sempre piaciuto


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Un noto book di scommesse online irlandese da già come vincenti le scommesse piazzate su Trasferimento di Tevez alla Juventus.*
> 
> P.S. Cosa vera, avevo giocato 10 euro tanto per sfizio e me l'hanno pagata.



Questa credo che la pagheremo davvero cara.

"Tevez non mi tradisce" (Cit.) ......

Ora spero solo che non dicano "Abbiamo fatto lo sforzo di trattenere El Shaarawy. Siamo a posto così".


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2013)

se fosse vero comunque questo conferma che Tevez era legata alla partenza di El Shaarawy. Se arriva la conferma dalla gds si possono pure chiudere i battenti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;211764 ha scritto:


> se fosse vero comunque questo conferma che Tevez era legata alla partenza di El Shaarawy. Se arriva la conferma dalla gds si possono pure chiudere i battenti.



Concordo con te, se Tevez va alla Juve è difficile parta El Shaarawy poichè si verrebbe a creare una voragine in attacco ( avremo il solo Balotelli sul quale poter fare affidament).


----------



## runner (18 Giugno 2013)

dunque se vendiamo il Boa e prendiamo Tevez c' è da stappare una bottiglia buona....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> dunque se vendiamo il Boa e prendiamo Tevez c' è da stappare una bottiglia buona....



Beato te che ci credi; qui dalle ultime news è praticamente fatta per Tevez alla Juve e il tamarrone non verrà ceduto prima di agosto visto che bisogna prima fare 145 colloqui conoscitivi e prendere 245 caffè.


----------



## Doctore (18 Giugno 2013)

o al massimo il milan piomba su higuain 
c e l amico fiorentinooooo


----------



## runner (18 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Beato te che ci credi; qui dalle ultime news è praticamente fatta per Tevez alla Juve e il tamarrone non verrà ceduto prima di agosto visto che bisogna prima fare 145 colloqui conoscitivi e prendere 245 caffè.



guarda io credo a poco o quasi a nulla.....tanto è vero che sono mesi che dico che in Italia non ci sono soldi per nessuno in generale....ho utilizzato infatti il periodo ipotetico


----------



## hiei87 (18 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Un noto book di scommesse online irlandese da già come vincenti le scommesse piazzate su Trasferimento di Tevez alla Juventus.*
> 
> P.S. Cosa vera, avevo giocato 10 euro tanto per sfizio e me l'hanno pagata.


Questa notizia era già uscita due o tre settimane fa, prima dell'accostamento di Tevez al Milan. Lo dico per precisare, anche se ciò non toglie che probabilmente Tevez andrà alla rube...
Per il resto quoto chi pensa che il problema non sia tanto il mancato arrivo dell'Apache, ma l'arrivo eventuale di Matri o chissà qualche altro scarparo al suo posto....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Questa notizia era già uscita due o tre settimane fa, prima dell'accostamento di Tevez al Milan. Lo dico per precisare, anche se ciò non toglie che probabilmente Tevez andrà alla rube...
> Per il resto quoto chi pensa che il problema non sia tanto il mancato arrivo dell'Apache, ma l'arrivo eventuale di Matri o chissà qualche altro scarparo al suo posto....



A me l'hanno pagata oggi


----------



## Denni90 (18 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A me l'hanno pagata oggi



nn vuol dire sia vera la notizia....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> nn vuol dire sia vera la notizia....



Oh Ragà tranquilli ho solo detto che sto sito mi ha pagato la scommessa di Tevez alla Juve, keep calm


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2013)

I bookmakers (a meno che non sia un book farlocco ed improvvisato) sbagliano raramente. Anzi, quasi mai. Quindi, se hanno già iniziato a pagare le scommesse su Tevez alla Juve possiamo dire che la cosa è praticamente fatta.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> I bookmakers (*a meno che non sia un book farlocco ed improvvisato*) sbagliano raramente. Anzi, quasi mai. Quindi, se hanno già iniziato a pagare le scommesse su Tevez alla Juve possiamo dire che la cosa è praticamente fatta.



Difficile, è il miglior book AAMS.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> I bookmakers (a meno che non sia un book farlocco ed improvvisato) sbagliano raramente. Anzi, quasi mai. Quindi, se hanno già iniziato a pagare le scommesse su Tevez alla Juve possiamo dire che la cosa è praticamente fatta.



Beh hanno incominciato a pagare la vittoria dello UTD in premier a febbraio, quindi più che avere notizie vere e proprie, vanno a sensazione.


----------



## hiei87 (18 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A me l'hanno pagata oggi


Capito...Boh, io ho puntualizzato giusto per l'onor di cronaca, comunque è un buon indizio, se non una prova, che ci dovremo fare una ragione di vedere l'Apache in bianco e nero... 
Almeno una piccola consolazione in tasca ti viene


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Giugno 2013)

Se si presentano con i soldi c'è ben poco da fare. Noi prima di fare un acquisto dobbiamo sempre vendere. Non si può andare avanti così.

Hai tagliato gli ingaggi pesanti, hai venduto i top players (Ibra e Thiago) ripianando il bilancio, eppure il budget di mercato dov'è?


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se si presentano con i soldi c'è ben poco da fare. Noi prima di fare un acquisto dobbiamo sempre vendere. Non si può andare avanti così.
> 
> Hai tagliato gli ingaggi pesanti, hai venduto i top players (Ibra e Thiago) ripianando il bilancio, eppure il budget di mercato dov'è?



Berlusconi non mette più un solo euro, dobbiamo fare tutto da soli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2013)

Bene, Tevez alla Juve e si sono accaparrati i prossimi due campionati ma proprio in scioltezza.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bene, Tevez alla Juve e si sono accaparrati i prossimi due campionati ma proprio in scioltezza.



Certo però pure tu eh!!! Cavolo....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Certo però pure tu eh!!! Cavolo....


?
A loro serve un fenomeno davanti e con Tevez l'hanno trovato, per il resto sono al completo. C'è da sperare soltanto che Barzagli si rompa le gambe, che Pirlo termini la stagione anzitempo e qualche altra sciagura sparsa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ?
> A loro serve un fenomeno davanti e con Tevez l'hanno trovato, per il resto sono al completo. C'è da sperare soltanto che Barzagli si rompa le gambe, che Pirlo termini la stagione anzitempo e qualche altra sciagura sparsa.



Lo so lo so.
Però dovevo pur prendermela con qualcuno no? 

Certo che tra post calciopoli e ora con la juve, facciamo di tutto per far vincere i nostri avversari, complimenti.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Beh la Juve non ha preso ancora nulla, certo se noi rimaniamo immobili ......


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh la Juve non ha preso ancora nulla, certo se noi rimaniamo immobili ......



Per me, e lo ribadisco, siamo immobili e lo saremo fino alla fine.

Abbiamo un dirigente clown che non conosce nessuno, poi ci aggiungiamo che siamo con 0 euro....

E' l'ennesimo teatro targato made by Galliani. Imho.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per me, e lo ribadisco, siamo immobili e lo saremo fino alla fine.
> 
> Abbiamo un dirigente clown che non conosce nessuno, poi ci aggiungiamo che siamo con 0 euro....
> 
> E' l'ennesimo teatro targato made by Galliani. Imho.


Tifo'o, il fatto che Galliani non conosca nessuno è una balla, semplicemente non abbiamo manco 1 euro per il mercato, poi quando racimoliamo qualcosa, il nano malefico pretende che siano spesi per l'attacco...


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2013)

Dipende se la gds conferma si fa durissima, ma fino ad ora non hanno confermato niente, e sportmediaset sta notizia l'ha data ore fa.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2013)

Boh per me cediamo El e ci presentiamo con Matri il 2 settembre....Altro che Tevez non mi tradisce...


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh per me cediamo El e ci presentiamo con Matri il 2 settembre....Altro che Tevez non mi tradisce...



Lasciare Tevez alla Juve, vendere El Shaarawy e prendere Matri sarebbe veramente una combo micidiale!


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lasciare Tevez alla Juve, vendere El Shaarawy e prendere Matri sarebbe veramente una combo micidiale!



Da appendere gli zebedei sullo stendino per evitare che cadano da soli.....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Giugno 2013)

Stiamo perdendo troppo, troppo tempo. Siamo sicuramente davanti la Juve nelle preferenze del giocatore, ma ci stiamo mettendo troppo e son quasi sicuro ce lo soffieranno


----------



## iceman. (18 Giugno 2013)

Ma che dite , noi avremo anche astori in difesa, ROTFL. Ma qianto costa alla fine sto tevez? 8? 10? 13? 15?


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2013)

La verità è che Galliani se non ha un giocatore che ha come procurato Raiola, non riesce a fare nulla..


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2013)

Lo prendiamo lo prendiamo


----------



## sion (18 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lo prendiamo lo prendiamo



se,come no..giovedi la juve da l'ufficialita'


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lo prendiamo lo prendiamo..........



......dove non batte il sole. 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



sion ha scritto:


> se,come no..giovedi la juve da l'ufficialita'



Aspè, la Juve ancora deve offrire 1 euro. Poi mi fido poco di Sportmediaset.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lo prendiamo lo prendiamo



Dumbaghi in realtà è Galliani.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dumbaghi in realtà è Galliani.



Shhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Giugno 2013)

*Di Marzio: la Juve ha in programma un viaggio a Manchester settimana prossima. *

svegliaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Juve ha in programma un viaggio a Manchester settimana prossima. *
> 
> svegliaaaaaaaa



Non ci sono problemi tanto " Carlitos non tradisce".


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Juve ha in programma un viaggio a Manchester settimana prossima. *
> 
> svegliaaaaaaaa



Non dovevano partire giovedì???


----------



## iceman. (19 Giugno 2013)

Tevez non tradisce"cit.
Io penso chel'intenzione del gallo sia prenderlo a 0 l'anno prossimo, con quella frase ha provato ad allungare i tempi; anche perche' tevez a 8 non te lo danno mica


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Giugno 2013)

*Gazzetta dello Sport*: *Juve *sempre più vicina a *Tevez*; l'*accordo* col giocatore è stato trovato sulla base di 5,5 milioni di euro annui + bonus, al City andrebbero tra i 10 e i 12 milioni di eurra si attende che l'argentino e il suo entourage parlino col club per stabilire la strada migliore per dirsi addio; *Marotta pronto a partire per chiudere.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2013)

Beh se partono la prossima settimana e non domani c'e una piccola speranza.


----------



## Milo (19 Giugno 2013)

Clamorosa beffa!!! Per 10 milioni non abbiamo concluso per un giocatore che pur di venire da noi si riduceva l'ingaggio!!!! Siamo penosi!!! Penosi!!!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Giugno 2013)

Secondo me non siamo mai stati in trattativa per Tevez.


----------



## Milo (19 Giugno 2013)

Galliani era stato beccato con l'agente di tevez la scorsa settimana....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Giugno 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> Galliani era stato beccato con l'agente di tevez la scorsa settimana....



Probabile "colloquio conoscitivo", le trattative sono ben altro. Ad oggi non penso che il Milan abbia presentato offerte, la Rube si.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Giugno 2013)

Talmente vicina che domani non partono...


Carlos ci sta aspettando, ancora una volta, vediamo se riusciamo a vendere qualcuno


----------



## runner (19 Giugno 2013)

continuo a pensare che non andrà alla giuve....


----------



## Brain84 (19 Giugno 2013)

Non possiamo fare nulla contro la fiscalità Torinese.


----------



## iceman. (19 Giugno 2013)

Dai, adesso all'assalto di mitra matri


----------



## runner (19 Giugno 2013)

ma Tevez è un giocatore che vuole sentirsi protagonista fin da subito.....

alla giuve non ci vuole andare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2013)

I blitz di Marotta sono quasi sempre degli epic fail ... aperiamo che anche stavolta vada nello stesso modo.


----------



## jaws (19 Giugno 2013)

La Juve sta messa come noi, se non vende qualcuno non compra; non so se ci avete fatto caso ma da 10 giorni si dice che ogbonna è a un passo ma ancora non l'hanno preso


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (19 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> continuo a pensare che non andrà alla giuve....



MA che.... sei un inguaribile ottimista allora. purtroppo il bicchiere ormai non e' neppure mezzo vuoto, e' asciutto del tutto


----------



## runner (19 Giugno 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> MA che.... sei un inguaribile ottimista allora. purtroppo il bicchiere ormai non e' neppure mezzo vuoto, e' asciutto del tutto



leggi anche il mio secondo commento....

Tevez non vuole la giuve per lui è l' ultima scelta


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> leggi anche il mio secondo commento....
> 
> Tevez non vuole la giuve per lui è l' ultima scelta


hai deciso tu che alla juve e' l'ultima scelta? suvvia,meno baggianate..se la juve prende tevez fa un bel colpo e lo stesso tevez nella juve puo' essere grande protagonista.

poi se ci vogliamo ancora racconate la favola che lui aspetta noi,be,continuiamo pure a illuderci..


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (19 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> leggi anche il mio secondo commento....
> 
> Tevez non vuole la giuve per lui è l' ultima scelta



spero che tu abbia ragione ma ci credo poco. gli piacerebbe giocare da noi ma non e' che la juve gli faccia così schifo. se poi gli dan 5,5 + bonus....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Giugno 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> hai deciso tu che alla juve e' l'ultima scelta? suvvia,meno baggianate..se la juve prende tevez fa un bel colpo e lo stesso tevez nella juve puo' essere grande protagonista.
> 
> poi se ci vogliamo ancora racconate la favola che lui aspetta noi,be,continuiamo pure a illuderci..



.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport*: *Juve *sempre più vicina a *Tevez*; l'*accordo* col giocatore è stato trovato sulla base di 5,5 milioni di euro annui + bonus, al City andrebbero tra i 10 e i 12 milioni di eurra si attende che l'argentino e il suo entourage parlino col club per stabilire la strada migliore per dirsi addio; *Marotta pronto a partire per chiudere.*



.


----------



## runner (19 Giugno 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> hai deciso tu che alla juve e' l'ultima scelta? suvvia,meno baggianate..se la juve prende tevez fa un bel colpo e lo stesso tevez nella juve puo' essere grande protagonista.
> 
> poi se ci vogliamo ancora racconate la favola che lui aspetta noi,be,continuiamo pure a illuderci..



io non ho detto che noi siamo la sua unica e prima scelta, ma di sicuro la giuve non è la sua prima scelta....
ho utilizzato il termine "ultima" paragonandola al fatto di venire da noi restare al Man City o andare alla giuve (su tre non è abissale la differenza)
quindi stai pure calmo che qui non sto facendo nessuna campagna illusoria sulla situazione, ma invece sto semplicemente esprimendo liberamente la mia idea sull' operazione e ribadisco che Tevez non gli va di andare alla giuve!!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Giugno 2013)

....10 12 milioni di euro li fa fuori barbarella in un mese di shopping...daje silvio....alla juve poi tevez non lo posso vedere...
comunque sarebbe l ennesima figura del picchio di galliani...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> io non ho detto che noi siamo la sua unica e prima scelta, ma di sicuro la giuve non è la sua prima scelta....
> ho utilizzato il termine "ultima" paragonandola al fatto di venire da noi restare al Man City o andare alla giuve (su tre non è abissale la differenza)
> quindi stai pure calmo che qui non sto facendo nessuna campagna illusoria sulla situazione, ma invece sto semplicemente esprimendo liberamente la mia idea sull' operazione e ribadisco che Tevez non gli va di andare alla giuve!!



Idea legittima e rispettabile, però secondo me se Tevez deve andare alla Juve non si strappa di certo i capelli.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (19 Giugno 2013)

Panorama.it 

“Quarantotto ore fa, in gran segreto, Galliani ha rivisto l’entourage del campione argentino allo scopo di chiudere l’accordo. Tevez in rossonero percepirà 5,5 mln netti all’anno più bonus e si legherà al Diavolo sino al 30 giugno 2016. Un’intesa che ora dev’essere estesa anche al Manchester City”.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Giugno 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Panorama.it
> 
> “Quarantotto ore fa, in gran segreto, Galliani ha rivisto l’entourage del campione argentino allo scopo di chiudere l’accordo. Tevez in rossonero percepirà 5,5 mln netti all’anno più bonus e si legherà al Diavolo sino al 30 giugno 2016. Un’intesa che ora dev’essere estesa anche al Manchester City”.



Mi sa tanto di bufala; 5,5 milioni più bonus non potrà mai prenderli da noi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Giugno 2013)

Sisi è della Juve...

E Balotelli costava 35 milioni


Poi sono io che credo alle favole


----------



## MisterBet (19 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Mi sa tanto di bufala; 5,5 milioni più bonus non potrà mai prenderli da noi.



E allora non arriverà mai al Milan, se non 5.5 più bonus...5 più bonus...sotto queste cifre non scende di certo...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> E allora non arriverà mai al Milan, se non 5.5 più bonus...5 più bonus...sotto queste cifre non scende di certo...



Balotelli quanto prende?


----------



## Alex Keaton (19 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Balotelli quanto prende?



mi sembra 4,5+bonus


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Panorama.it
> 
> “Quarantotto ore fa, in gran segreto, Galliani ha rivisto l’entourage del campione argentino allo scopo di chiudere l’accordo. Tevez in rossonero percepirà 5,5 mln netti all’anno più bonus e si legherà al Diavolo sino al 30 giugno 2016. Un’intesa che ora dev’essere estesa anche al Manchester City”.



Speriamo sia vero!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Giugno 2013)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> mi sembra 4,5+bonus



Mi sembra che 4,5 sia il tetto massimo d'ingaggio.


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Giugno 2013)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> mi sembra 4,5+bonus



4+bonus si disse all'epoca.


----------



## runner (19 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Idea legittima e rispettabile, però secondo me se Tevez deve andare alla Juve non si strappa di certo i capelli.



secondo me invece proprio non gli va di andarci e personalmente la giuve non lo riterrebbe neanche la prima scelta

comunque tifo Milan da molti anni e nel calcio conosco tantissimi giocatori a vari livelli (con questo non mi reputo un "boss" o uno che ne sa più di voi) e il denominatore comune di tutti è che un giocatore firma sempre se "a pelle" gli piace il progetto le uniche eccezioni sono per giocatori che cambiano la situazione finanziaria di un club come Ibra e Thiago l' anno scorso (che sono poi andati da Ancelotti e non da uno qualsiasi)


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Panorama.it
> 
> “Quarantotto ore fa, in gran segreto, Galliani ha rivisto l’entourage del campione argentino allo scopo di chiudere l’accordo. Tevez in rossonero percepirà 5,5 mln netti all’anno più bonus e si legherà al Diavolo sino al 30 giugno 2016. Un’intesa che ora dev’essere estesa anche al Manchester City”.



.


----------



## Butcher (19 Giugno 2013)

Comunque sia uno "scambio" El Sha-Tevez non sarebbe ben accolto da me (e da molti). Minimo deve arrivare anche un altro bel centrocampista.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2013)

Io credo che non sia vero avranno sbagliato e hanno scritto Galliani al posto di Marotta e Milan al posto della Juventus, le cifre sono identiche a quelle della juve.


----------



## Beefheart (19 Giugno 2013)

Secondo me invece Panorama non dice niente di nuovo... mi sembra solo un titolo per tirarla lunga... 
Da qui il sospetto che Galliani e soci, in realtà, abbiano sempre saputo di non poter arrivare a concludere e che quindi, perso per perso, stiano solo tentando di alzare il prezzo manovrando di disturbo e per farlo si appoggiano ad una delle testate di famiglia.
Le ipotesi rimangono sempre le stesse: o Tevez va alla juve ed a noi tocca Matri, oppure i nostri operano una cessione lampo del faraone per raggranellare e bruciarli sul tempo... nessuna delle due è indolore.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Giugno 2013)

Era risaputo comunque, con 0 euro è dura fare mercato.


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Panorama.it
> 
> “Quarantotto ore fa, in gran segreto, Galliani ha rivisto l’entourage del campione argentino allo scopo di chiudere l’accordo. Tevez in rossonero percepirà 5,5 mln netti all’anno più bonus e si legherà al Diavolo sino al 30 giugno 2016. Un’intesa che ora dev’essere estesa anche al Manchester City”.



Comunque i soldi per l'ingaggio ci stanno tutti, vendi Robinho e Boateng che prendono anche più di 5,5 mln in due e sei a posto.
Tevez non è scarso, è un fuoriclasse e i fuoriclasse li devi pagare piuttosto bene soprattutto quando non spendi granché per il cartellino (anche 15 mln per uno così sarebbero pochi nel momento in cui fa grandi cose, però l'età è dalla nostra..).


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Giugno 2013)

io mi fiderei poco,allo stato attuale,dei titoloni dei quotidiani sportivi,delle news di trasmissioni televisive dedicate al calciomercato e dei siti internet.Si parla tanto di tevez perchè il mercato in italia è bloccato e l'argentino è l'unico vero top player che puo' arrivare nel nostro campionato.Di conseguenza mi sembra logico che i media italiani ci marcino su,anche perchè con diamanti e belfodil non li vendi i giornali e non fai ascolti


----------



## runner (19 Giugno 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> io mi fiderei poco,allo stato attuale,dei titoloni dei quotidiani sportivi,delle news di trasmissioni televisive dedicate al calciomercato e dei siti internet.Si parla tanto di tevez perchè il mercato in italia è bloccato e l'argentino è l'unico vero top player che puo' arrivare nel nostro campionato.Di conseguenza mi sembra logico che i media italiani ci marcino su,anche perchè con diamanti e belfodil non li vendi i giornali e non fai ascolti



bravissimo!!

l' unico motivo per cui si pensa a Tevez è causato dall' incontro del Gallo col procuratore di qualche giorno fa e le trattative di Binho e il Boa più di questo non andrei....


----------



## Naruto98 (20 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il milan ha trovato l'accordo con Carlitos Tevez, cosa che porrebbe il Milan in una posizione importante per la corsa all'Apache*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Giugno 2013)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il milan ha trovato l'accordo con Carlitos Tevez, cosa che porrebbe il Milan in una posizione importante per la corsa all'Apache*



Si, ma purtroppo dice anche che non si può intavolare nessuna trattativa se prima non si sblocca il mercato in uscita.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Giugno 2013)

Comunque non credo minimamente alla storia dei 5,5 più bonus; se cosi fosse Raiola andrebbe subito a battere cassa per avere l'aumento per Balotelli.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Giugno 2013)

No no ma va alla Juve, sicuro


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Giugno 2013)

Comunque un attacco 2013-2014 del genere sarebbe tanta roba:

Balotelli
Tevez
Di Natale
Pazzini
Niang ( non credo vada in prestito)
Petagna


----------



## Naruto98 (20 Giugno 2013)

*I rossoneri superano la Juve nella corsa all'Apache: secondo la stampa inglese il Milan ha sueperato la Juve nella corsa a Tevez, il Manchester City avrebbe ricevuto un'offerta da 10 milioni di sterline. Con Tevez si vanta un'accordo per un triennale a 5,8 mln di euro a stagione*

notizia letta ora ora su sky


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Giugno 2013)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> *I rossoneri superano la Juve nella corsa all'Apache: secondo la stampa inglese il Milan ha sueperato la Juve nella corsa a Tevez, il Manchester City avrebbe ricevuto un'offerta da 10 milioni di sterline. Con Tevez si vanta un'accordo per un triennale a 5,8 mln di euro a stagione*
> 
> notizia letta ora ora su sky



La notizia è stata data dal *Mirror*.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Giugno 2013)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> *I rossoneri superano la Juve nella corsa all'Apache: secondo la stampa inglese il Milan ha sueperato la Juve nella corsa a Tevez, il Manchester City avrebbe ricevuto un'offerta da 10 milioni di sterline. Con Tevez si vanta un'accordo per un triennale a 5,8 mln di euro a stagione*
> 
> notizia letta ora ora su sky



Quasi 6 milioni annui a Tevez è follia.


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2013)

che dite? il mirror e' affidabile?


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Giugno 2013)

Le cifre dello stipendio sono totalmente inverosimili


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Giugno 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> che dite? il mirror e' affidabile?



E' affidabile più del Daily Mail, meno del Guadian.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Quasi 6 milioni annui a Tevez è follia.



vanno benissimo...i Campioni veri si pagano...Tevez è tra i 10 attaccanti più forti del Mondo e uno dei più completi in assoluto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vanno benissimo...i Campioni veri si pagano...Tevez è tra i 10 attaccanti più forti del Mondo e uno dei più completi in assoluto



Raiola tra qualche mese potrebbe andare a chiedere l'aumento per Balotelli.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (20 Giugno 2013)

6 milioni per tevez non mi sembran follia. ha vinto campionati e Champions. il curriculum ce l'ha. poi se li prende robinho può prenderli benissimo anche tevez. ricordo che totti ne prende 5.5 e gioca 20 partite l'anno


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Raiola tra qualche mese potrebbe andare a chiedere l'aumento per Balotelli.



se continua a giocare così va benissimo


----------



## Milo (20 Giugno 2013)

Dico si a questa cifra dello stipendio solo se dagli over 30 si abbasserà lo stipendio (si lo so ho detto una sciocchezza).
Mha... Io non ci capisco piu nulla... Onestamente lo davo già alla Juve...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se continua a giocare così va benissimo



D'accordissimo, però poi tra qualche anno se ne usciranno che devono venderlo perchè " il suo ingaggio gravava troppo sul bilancio"


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Giugno 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> 6 milioni per tevez non mi sembran follia. ha vinto campionati e Champions. il curriculum ce l'ha. poi se li prende robinho può prenderli benissimo anche tevez. ricordo che totti ne prende 5.5 e gioca 20 partite l'anno


De Rossi ne prende 6 e fa pena alla Roma.
Per me Tevez a 5,5/6 milioni è nella normalità, d'altronde se si vogliono giocatori che ti spostano gli equilibri della squadra, li devi pagare profumatamente.


----------



## Alex Keaton (20 Giugno 2013)

Prefirsco dare 5,5 a Tevez che 2 a Bonera e 1,3 a Traoré


----------



## jaws (20 Giugno 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> che dite? il mirror e' affidabile?



è uno specchietto per le allodole


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2013)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> *I rossoneri superano la Juve nella corsa all'Apache: secondo la stampa inglese il Milan ha sueperato la Juve nella corsa a Tevez, il Manchester City avrebbe ricevuto un'offerta da 10 milioni di sterline. Con Tevez si vanta un'accordo per un triennale a 5,8 mln di euro a stagione*
> 
> notizia letta ora ora su sky



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Giugno 2013)

Più di 4+bonus non prenderà da noi credo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Giugno 2013)

6 son troppi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo, però poi tra qualche anno se ne usciranno che devono venderlo perchè " il suo ingaggio gravava troppo sul bilancio"



eh ma prima o poi finirà questa pagliacciata...siamo il Milan cacchio questi sono i giocatori da prendere


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2013)

Mah, prima la juve poi il milan e davanti boh tocca aspettare.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;213514 ha scritto:


> Mah, prima la juve poi il milan e davanti boh tocca aspettare.



Secondo me non è avanti nessuno per il semplice fatto che ancora non sono state fatte offerte ufficiali; i giornali sparano news a caso per vendere.
Il mercato è bloccato sia per il Milan che per la Juve.


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;213514 ha scritto:


> Mah, prima la juve poi il milan e davanti boh tocca aspettare.



e quando mai non ci tocca aspettare eoni per un acquisto..fortuna che ce il preliminare,magari si sbrigano prima di agosto


----------



## Denni90 (20 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è avanti nessuno per il semplice fatto che ancora non sono state fatte offerte ufficiali; i giornali sparano news a caso per vendere.
> Il mercato è bloccato sia per il Milan che per la Juve.



esatto! noi dobbiamo prima vendere robinho e/o boa
loro checchè ne dicano devono vendere o marchisio o vidal


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2013)

c'è un accordo verbale


----------



## SuperMilan (20 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> c'è un accordo verbale



In che senso? Fra Milan e City o fra Milan e Tevez?


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> In che senso? Fra Milan e City o fra Milan e Tevez?



tra milan e city.
la trattativa del gennaio dell'anno scorso non si è chiusa con un addio e una porta sbattuta in faccia.
probabilmente c'è un accordo verbale col city già da tempo, ma non si chiude perché il City vuole valutare anche altre offerte, come giusto che sia. Non è escluso che sia arrivata un'offerta del Monaco (ad esempio) più vantaggiosa e che l'apache non voglia andarci e che preferisca il Milan.
Per me è solo questione di tempo.


----------



## SuperMilan (20 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> tra milan e city.
> la trattativa del gennaio dell'anno scorso non si è chiusa con un addio e una porta sbattuta in faccia.
> probabilmente c'è un accordo verbale col city già da tempo, ma non si chiude perché il City vuole valutare anche altre offerte, come giusto che sia. Non è escluso che sia arrivata un'offerta del Monaco (ad esempio) più vantaggiosa e che l'apache non voglia andarci e che preferisca il Milan.
> Per me è solo questione di tempo.



Ho capito .


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2013)

Secondo il Daily Star il *Milan *sarebbe tornato in vantaggio sulla *Juventus *per *Tevez*, i rossoneri sono disposti a spendere *12 milioni* per l'argentino.


----------



## runner (20 Giugno 2013)

se stiamo pensando ad un attacco ElSha Balo e Tevez ok


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;213871 ha scritto:


> Secondo il Daily Star il *Milan *sarebbe tornato in vantaggio sulla *Juventus *per *Tevez*, i rossoneri sono disposti a spendere *12 milioni* per l'argentino.



Anche il Mirror riportava questa news, però non so quanto siano credibili i tabloid.


----------



## Gnagnazio (20 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vanno benissimo...i Campioni veri si pagano...Tevez è tra i 10 attaccanti più forti del Mondo e uno dei più completi in assoluto



Tevez un campione ???

Per me, non mi piace sto giocatore. Giudicare Tevez tra i "10 attaccanti più forti del Mondo" quando lui ha firmato solo *11 reti* l'anno scorso è da ridere. Pagarlo 6 mln all'anno è solo follia quando El Shaarawy ne ha fatto 16 alla sua prima stagione titolare in solo una mezza stagione. E non è ancorà al massimo della sua carriera.


Preferisco El Shaarawy TUTTA LA VITA.


----------



## 2515 (20 Giugno 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Tevez un campione ???
> 
> Per me, non mi piace sto giocatore. Giudicare Tevez tra i "10 attaccanti più forti del Mondo" quando lui ha firmato solo *11 reti* l'anno scorso è da ridere. Pagarlo 6 mln all'anno è solo follia quando El Shaarawy ne ha fatto 16 alla sua prima stagione titolare in solo una mezza stagione. E non è ancorà al massimo della sua carriera.
> 
> ...



prima di tutto tevez non prevede la cessione di elsha, ma quella di robinho. In secondo luogo tevez ha fatto 17 gol, non 11.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Anche il Mirror riportava questa news, però non so quanto siano credibili i tabloid.



uhm non so, la gds stamattina diceva che Galliani non molla, ma io credo che fino a quando non cediamo Binho o El si parla del nulla o quasi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Tevez un campione ???
> 
> Per me, non mi piace sto giocatore. Giudicare Tevez tra i "10 attaccanti più forti del Mondo" quando lui ha firmato solo *11 reti* l'anno scorso è da ridere. Pagarlo 6 mln all'anno è solo follia quando El Shaarawy ne ha fatto 16 alla sua prima stagione titolare in solo una mezza stagione. E non è ancorà al massimo della sua carriera.
> 
> ...



anch'io preferisco il Faraone, ma Tevez è assolutamente un Campione... non è vero che fa pochi gol, è stato pure Capocannoniere in Premier...oltre ai gol pressa e corre...ha vinto tutto nella sua carriera...un attacco Tevez, El Shaarawy, Balotelli sarebbe devastante


----------



## Gnagnazio (20 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> prima di tutto tevez non prevede la cessione di elsha, ma quella di robinho. In secondo luogo tevez ha fatto 17 gol, non 11.




Ne ha fatto solo* 11 in campionato*. El Shaarawy l'ha superato di ben 5 reti. E Galliani è pronto a proporre un stipendio di 6 mln all'anno ? Ma non scherziamo.

Sono ben altri giocatori da prendere. Sopratutto un centrocampista di qualità.


----------



## Tobi (20 Giugno 2013)

Con 3 acquisti avremmo una squadra molto competitiva

martins indi
thiago alcantara
tevez


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Giugno 2013)

Come volevasi dimostrare, nessuno è in vantaggio per il suo acquisto; poichè nessuno ha i soldi e il mercato è bloccato.


----------



## iceman. (20 Giugno 2013)

Vabbe' se sputiamo pure su tevez chiudiamo baracca e burattini.


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2013)

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 21 Luglio, su Tevez:
*
Juve, pronto il blitz per Tevez. Pronti 10 milioni di euro. Ma il City aspetta il Milan*


----------



## ROQ (21 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 21 Luglio, su Tevez:
> *
> Juve, pronto il blitz per Tevez. Pronti 10 milioni di euro. Ma il City aspetta il Milan*


eh si certo a noi costa 12 a loro 10 lol


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Giugno 2013)

Panzanate a destra e a sinistra...


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo Sportitalia, Marotta, dg bianconero, ad inizio settimana volerà a Manchester per cercare di porre le basi per chiudere l'accordo col City per l'Apache. Ma Galliani sarebbe attentissimo alla questione e pronto a volare anch'egli nel nord dell'Inghilterra, per rilanciare e battere la concorrenza juventina.*


----------



## ROQ (21 Giugno 2013)

mi sembra piu una sfida di orgoglio che altro a sto punto, pensasse a vendere chi di dovere e prendere Alcantara finchè possibile


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Giugno 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> mi sembra piu una sfida di orgoglio che altro a sto punto, pensasse a vendere chi di dovere e prendere Alcantara finchè possibile



Anche a me; ora mi sembra tanto che entrambe vogliano prendere Tevez per non fare una figuraccia.


----------



## jaws (21 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportitalia, Marotta, dg bianconero, ad inizio settimana volerà a Manchester per cercare di porre le basi per chiudere l'accordo col City per l'Apache. Ma Galliani sarebbe attentissimo alla questione e pronto a volare anch'egli nel nord dell'Inghilterra, per rilanciare e battere la concorrenza juventina.*



Si troveranno vicini di posto sull'aereo?


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo Sportmediaset, Marotta sarebbe pronto a volare in Inghilterra per sferrare l'assalto definitivo a Tevez, offrendo 10 mln. Il City d'altro canto non avrebbe fretta ad accettare l'offerta bianconera, sia perchè speranzoso di creare un'asta con l'altra società interessato, cioè il Milan, sia perchè avrebbe concesso un diritto di prelazione per l'acquisizione del cartellino dell'Apache a Galliani.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, Marotta sarebbe pronto a volare in Inghilterra per sferrare l'assalto definitivo a Tevez, offrendo 10 mln. Il City d'altro canto non avrebbe fretta ad accettare l'offerta bianconera, sia perchè speranzoso di creare un'asta con l'altra società interessato, cioè il Milan, sia perchè avrebbe concesso un diritto di prelazione per l'acquisizione del cartellino dell'Apache a Galliani.*



Asta Milan-Juve, asta tra poverelli


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Giugno 2013)

La Juve non vincerebbe un'asta manco se la contendente fosse il Sant'Arcangelo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Giugno 2013)

Daiii andiamo a prenderlo, cosa aspettiamo


----------



## bargnani83 (21 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;214355 ha scritto:


> Daiii andiamo a prenderlo, cosa aspettiamo


i soldi aspettiamo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;214355 ha scritto:


> Daiii andiamo a prenderlo, cosa aspettiamo



"Se non cediamo qualcuno, non possiamo fare nessuna mossa."


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Giugno 2013)

*.

*@Ronaldinho_89 fonti attendibili. Solo fonti attendibili.


----------



## runner (21 Giugno 2013)

ragazzi ma io comunque non ho capito una cosa.....

il Gallo ha detto "fuori uno e dentro un altro" giusto?
non ha detto "fuori uno per pagare un altro" 

quindi non è solo un discorso di soldi ma anche di spazio in attacco....l' anno scorso lo scambio Pazzini - Cassano non è stato alla pari economicamente, ma è stato fatto per esigenze tattiche (un fantasista per una punta che mancava)

(non mi voglio illudere ma il ragionamento è pratico)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Giugno 2013)

.

e questi da dove saltano fuori?


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Giugno 2013)

.
Che sito è???


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che sito è???



Non so l'affidabilità; ogni giorno mettono il borsino calciomercato con la probabilità dei trasferimenti; mi sono risaltate all'occhio queste percentuali e per dover di cronaca le ho postate


----------



## DannySa (21 Giugno 2013)

Di certo c'è che Galliani non può permettersi di farsi scappare Tevez a queste cifre e magari prendendo Matri o Cessonic per finanziarli.


----------



## Albijol (21 Giugno 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Di certo c'è che Galliani non può permettersi di farsi scappare Tevez a queste cifre e magari prendendo Matri o Cessonic per finanziarli.



Dare i soldi alla Juve per comprarsi Tevez e allo stesso tempo farla liberare di un bidone come Matri sarebbe l'operazione di cacchiomercato perfetta in negativo. Daje Gallo facce ride


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> "Se non cediamo qualcuno, non possiamo fare nessuna mossa."



eee sempre con sta frase si nasconde  sono partita Ambrosini, Yepes ma io i sostituti non li ho visti


----------



## bargnani83 (21 Giugno 2013)

risposta pronta
vergara e cristante.


----------



## jaws (21 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;214393 ha scritto:


> eee sempre con sta frase si nasconde  sono partita Ambrosini, Yepes ma io i sostituti non li ho visti



In teoria i sostituti sono Cristante e Vergara.
Saponara può essere considerato il sostituto di Bojan, quindi numericamente è come dice lui


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Giugno 2013)

Secondo sportmediaset l'agente di *Tevez *ha l'accordo con il *Milan *e aspetterà fino al* 30 Giugno*, Il *Milan *quindi resta in vantaggio.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Giugno 2013)

Bah, situazione strana....


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Giugno 2013)

Si veramente non si capisce piu niente.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Giugno 2013)

Mi stupisco di come Tevez e il suo agento continuino a darci credito e ad aspettarci. La prima scadenza era a inizio gennaio 2012...vedremo quando ci sarà veramente l'ultima...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Giugno 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mi stupisco di come Tevez e il suo agento continuino a darci credito e ad aspettarci. La prima scadenza era a inizio gennaio 2012...vedremo quando ci sarà veramente l'ultima...


Sappiamo come lavora Galliani, ecco perché gli agenti gli "vogliono bene", il problema è che noi barboni siamo completamente immobili sul mercato. I soldi devono arrivare da El Sharaawy ma nessuno, a quanto pare, è seriamente intenzionato ad acquistarlo, due spicci devono venire da Robinho ma il Santos ritiene le nostre richieste eccessive. Quest'è.


----------



## Denni90 (21 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sappiamo come lavora Galliani, ecco perché gli agenti gli "vogliono bene", il problema è che noi barboni siamo completamente immobili sul mercato. I soldi devono arrivare da El Sharaawy ma nessuno, a quanto pare, è seriamente intenzionato ad acquistarlo, due spicci devono venire da Robinho ma il Santos ritiene le nostre richieste eccessive. Quest'è.



tutte le squadre sono ferme e senza soldi ... basta con le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Giugno 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> tutte le squadre sono ferme e senza soldi ... basta con le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi!


Sfondi una porta aperta, non temere, anche questo è vero ma non è molto distante dalla realtà la situazione che ho descritto sopra.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sappiamo come lavora Galliani, ecco perché gli agenti gli "vogliono bene", il problema è che noi barboni siamo completamente immobili sul mercato. I soldi devono arrivare da El Sharaawy ma nessuno, a quanto pare, è seriamente intenzionato ad acquistarlo, due spicci devono venire da Robinho ma il Santos ritiene le nostre richieste eccessive. Quest'è.



Infatti Galliani in questo caso ha colpe solo fino a un certo punto. Certo con Tevez nelle ultime campagne acquisti non ci abbiamo fatto e non ci stiamo facendo una grande fgura....


----------



## runner (21 Giugno 2013)

continuano a ricamarci su i giornali in generale....

credo poco a tutte ste notizie


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo Claudio Raimondi di Sportmediaset, l'accordo Milan-Tevez prevederebbe la priorità della società rossonera fino al 30 giugno.
Oltre questa data Tevez sarà libero di firmare per qualsiasi altra squadra.*


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (21 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sappiamo come lavora Galliani, ecco perché gli agenti gli "vogliono bene", il problema è che noi barboni siamo completamente immobili sul mercato. I soldi devono arrivare da El Sharaawy ma nessuno, a quanto pare, è seriamente intenzionato ad acquistarlo, due spicci devono venire da Robinho ma il Santos ritiene le nostre richieste eccessive. Quest'è.


Oppure semplicemente stanno aspettando che ci sia un miglior offerente per El92..


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Giugno 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Claudio Raimondi di Sportmediaset, l'accordo Milan-Tevez prevederebbe la priorità della società rossonera fino al 30 giugno.
> Oltre questa data Tevez sarà libero di firmare per qualsiasi altra squadra.*



eh ciao, non ce la faremo mai in 9 giorni.


----------



## ROQ (21 Giugno 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Infatti Galliani in questo caso ha colpe solo fino a un certo punto. Certo con Tevez nelle ultime campagne acquisti non ci abbiamo fatto e non ci stiamo facendo una grande fgura....



esclusivamente per colpa di Berlusconi, con Tevez Galliani aveva fatto uno dei migliori capolavori di sempre. E NON è vero che non sarebbe arrivato Balotelli, infatti quest'anno l'anno prossimo ci potremmo ritrovare con Tevez-Balotelli davanti...


----------



## Fabiuz90 (21 Giugno 2013)

Stavolta galliani nn può nn portarlo a Milano...si è esposto troppo e nn credo voglia fare una figura di melma un'altra volta (anche se sappiamo benissimo di chi è in realtà la colpa del mancato arrivo l'anno scorso)...perciò velocizzare la trattativa robinho e poi fiondarsi a manchester...con una coppia balotelli tevez il campionato te lo giochi tranquillamente a prescindere da chi altro arrivi


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2013)

*Tevez* è un pallino di *Ancelotti*. Ed è possibile il tecnico, quando verrà ufficializzato alla guida del *Real Madrid*, chiederà a Florentino Perez di acquistarlo. Una concorrente in più, oltre alla Juve, per il Milan.

Sky


----------



## 2515 (21 Giugno 2013)

Il real su tevez? Certo come no.. A parte che avranno CR7 da una parte, Modric da un'altra, Bale sull'altra. Centravanti c'è Benzema e forse cercheranno di prendere Cavani, anzi è probabile. Di tevez se ne fanno nulla, poi se fosse un pallino di ancelotti l'avrebbe preso al psg, là mica gli mancavano i soldi.


----------



## Butcher (21 Giugno 2013)

E che se ne fanno? Soprammobile?


----------



## pennyhill (21 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Il real su tevez? Certo come no.. A parte che avranno CR7 da una parte, Modric da un'altra, Bale sull'altra. Centravanti c'è Benzema e forse cercheranno di prendere Cavani, anzi è probabile. Di tevez se ne fanno nulla, poi se fosse un pallino di ancelotti *l'avrebbe preso al psg*, là mica gli mancavano i soldi.



Se non ricordo male quando lo trattammo nel gennaio 2012, per lui si parlò anche di PSG, quindi magari ci provò anche.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tevez* è un pallino di *Ancelotti*. Ed è possibile il tecnico, quando verrà ufficializzato alla guida del *Real Madrid*, chiederà a Florentino Perez di acquistarlo. Una concorrente in più, oltre alla Juve, per il Milan.
> 
> Sky


Non prendono Cavani?


----------



## ROQ (22 Giugno 2013)

su calciomercato.com dicono che pellegrini vuole trattenere tevez al chelsea... prendiamo Dzeko dico io <3 ................


----------



## sheva90 (22 Giugno 2013)

Non ci sto capendo piu un kaiser.


----------



## Doctore (22 Giugno 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Non ci sto capendo piu un kaiser.


tattica di galliani


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Giugno 2013)

*Pellegrini vuole parlare con Tevez per mostrargli il nuovo progetto e chiedergli di rimanere al City.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

settimane fa voleva convincerlo a restare e rinnovare, mah vedremo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;214869 ha scritto:


> settimane fa voleva convincerlo a restare e rinnovare, mah vedremo.



Mancano ancora 8 giorni  intanto Galliani è a Forte, quindi si rinizierà a lavorare da lunedi 24 giugno


----------



## runner (22 Giugno 2013)

Tevez ha 8 anni in più di ElShaa, percepisce una montagna di soldi al City e starebbe al Milan un paio d' anni.....

ma che scambio è?

al massimo vendi Binho e il Boa e prendi Tevez (allora si che ci sta il cambio)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Giugno 2013)

prima era tra Milan-Juve ora Real-PSG-City?


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Pellegrini vuole parlare con Tevez per mostrargli il nuovo progetto e chiedergli di rimanere al City.*



.


----------



## DennyJersey (22 Giugno 2013)

Se Pellegrini blocca Tevez punteremo tutto su centrocampo/trequartista e in attacco poca roba. Imho.


----------



## Mithos (22 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Tevez ha 8 anni in più di ElShaa, percepisce una montagna di soldi al City e starebbe al Milan un paio d' anni.....
> 
> ma che scambio è?
> 
> al massimo vendi Binho e il Boa e prendi Tevez (allora si che ci sta il cambio)



E' lo scambio di una società con 0 idee e alla canna del gas. Il prossimo anno o al massimo tra 2 ci diranno che lo stipendio di Tevez è insostenibile e che quindi occorre un sacrificio..Indovina chi?E ripartirà la solita tarantella vista già recentemente.


----------



## DannySa (22 Giugno 2013)

Per me non rimane, è anche una questione di stimoli e da loro ha fatto il suo tempo.
Qui da noi giocherebbe titolare fisso, ci sarebbe Mario, a 29 anni si guarda anche a quello.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

Se lo vuole tenere, gli devono rinnovare il contratto, mica lo lasciano partire a 0 il prossimo anno.


----------



## iceman. (22 Giugno 2013)

Il 31 agosto ufficializzeranno poli e tutti contenti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il 31 agosto ufficializzeranno poli e tutti contenti.



Scherzi? Il mercato chiude il 2 settembre


----------



## MisterBet (22 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo bene, ad oggi un rinnovo di Tevez al City metterebbe più nei guai la Juve che noi...


----------



## runner (22 Giugno 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> E' lo scambio di una società con 0 idee e alla canna del gas. Il prossimo anno o al massimo tra 2 ci diranno che lo stipendio di Tevez è insostenibile e che quindi occorre un sacrificio..Indovina chi?E ripartirà la solita tarantella vista già recentemente.



secondo me tra un paio d' anni ci saranno molti cambiamenti a livello societario....
il mercato non so come finirà ma il Faraone resta sicuro...


----------



## ROQ (22 Giugno 2013)

dzeko, dzeko per dio


----------



## Doctore (22 Giugno 2013)

Dzeko mica te lo regalano eh...alla fine chiederebbe lo stesso stipendio di tevez


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Dzeko mica te lo regalano eh...alla fine chiederebbe lo stesso stipendio di tevez



Dzeko a Agosto lo prendi in prestito. Se non si è già accasato...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (22 Giugno 2013)

Prendere Tevez sarebbe una gran cosa, ma solo a patto di prendere almeno un buon centrocampista. In tal caso potrei tollerare anche la cessione di El Sharaawi, visto che tenerlo per poi restare sostanzialmente con il centrocampo abominevole che ci ritroviamo non risolverebbe comunque i nostri problemi; inferiori alla Juve siamo e tali resteremmo.
Se cedono Elsha per prendere Tevez piu' una mezzala di qualità (magari un Nainggolan, o al limite un Diamanti per un 4231) mi andrebbe bene, anche perchè volendo potrebbero rester soldi per poter riempire anche la casella del centrale difensivo che manca.
Tanto si è capito che il mercato verrà fatto solo con le cessioni e con i 3 spiccioli per Robinho piu' gli eventuali 5 spiccioli per Boateng, ci copriremmo a malapena un acquisto vero (Tevez).

Insomma se devo restare cosi come siamo, vendo Elsha e con il ricavato ci prendo Tevez-mezzala-centrale difensivo.

PS: non credo che Pellegrini possa far nulla per trattenere Tevez e City davanti ad una offerta congrua, visto che società potrebbe in futuro perderlo a 0 e tenuto conto che di sicuro il giocatore ha età e voglia per chiudere la sua carriera europea in una grande prima di tornare in Sudamerica.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Giugno 2013)

Secondo *Sky Sport 24* il Real Madrid starebbe valutando se inserirsi per *Tevez*, che piace ad *Ancelotti*.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Giugno 2013)

Mah io sono scettica,con tutto il rispetto ma si parlava di Rooney Suarez


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;215064 ha scritto:


> Mah io sono scettica,con tutto il rispetto ma si parlava di Rooney Suarez



Ho riportato la notizia, boh anche a me sembra strano.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo il quotidiano argentino Olè, il Milan resterebbe in vantaggio sulla Juventus nella corsa all'Apache, in quanto avrebbe il maggior gradimento di giocatore ed entourage. Il tutto però rimarrebbe legato alla cessione di Binho al Santos.*


----------



## Denni90 (23 Giugno 2013)

si continua a parlare del nulla ... fino quando nn si vende ( o noi o la juve) sto qua o rimane al city o va in un altro stato...


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo la Gazza, Marotta proverà a volare a Manchester per chiudere col City l'affara Tevez, forte dell'accordo col giocatore. Ma la concorrenza del Milan è forte (anche la società di Via Turati ha l'accordo con l'Apache), con Galliani che vorrebbe stanziare una cifra vicina ai 12 mln, superiore ai 10 proposti dai bianconeri. Però il tutto è legato alla cessione di qualche elemento della rosa rossonera(in primis Binho e Boateng, ma non va trascurata la questione Elsha).*


----------



## sion (24 Giugno 2013)

non finira' mai sta storia anche perche' per cedere qualcuno ci mettiamo mesi interi


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo il CdS Galliani sarebbe pronto a volare a Manchester per Carlitos. Il City però perso Isco, punterebbe Elsha* ( http://www.milanworld.net/anche-il-psg-su-el-shaarawy-proposto-pastore-vt8033-5.html ).


----------



## runner (24 Giugno 2013)

Elshaa - Tevez - Isco - Cavani - Dzeko 

per fortuna che Neymar ha appena firmato col Barcellona se no avrebbero messo in mezzo pure lui!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CdS Galliani sarebbe pronto a volare a Manchester per Carlitos. Il City però perso Isco, punterebbe Elsha* ( http://www.milanworld.net/anche-il-psg-su-el-shaarawy-proposto-pastore-vt8033-5.html ).



Qui volano tutti


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il quotidiano argentino Olè, il Milan resterebbe in vantaggio sulla Juventus nella corsa all'Apache, in quanto avrebbe il maggior gradimento di giocatore ed entourage. Il tutto però rimarrebbe legato alla cessione di Binho al Santos.*



Ma io spererei che fosse cosi' ma non ci credo.
Non ci giurerei al 100% ma penso che Tevez non sia già a Torino solo perchè Galliani ha promesso al City El Sharaawi. Altrimenti non si spiegherebbe il motivo per il quale dovrebbero aspettarci visto che sia il giocatore che il club stesso non ricaverrebbero da noi piu' soldi di quelli offerti dalla Juve.
I 6/7 mln di Binho sono troppo pochi evidentemente per coprire acquisto e ingaggio dell'apache ed ecco che la cessione di Elshaa sarebbe l'unica strada.


----------



## Doctore (24 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CdS Galliani sarebbe pronto a volare a Manchester per Carlitos. Il City però perso Isco, punterebbe Elsha* ( http://www.milanworld.net/anche-il-psg-su-el-shaarawy-proposto-pastore-vt8033-5.html ).


Isco ed elsha non hanno lo stesso ruolo...Se non prendono isco prendono un altro centrocampista offensivo non una seconda punta.


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Giugno 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Ma io spererei che fosse cosi' ma non ci credo.
> Non ci giurerei al 100% ma penso che Tevez non sia già a Torino solo perchè Galliani ha promesso al City El Sharaawi. Altrimenti non si spiegherebbe il motivo per il quale dovrebbero aspettarci visto che sia il giocatore che il club stesso non ricaverrebbero da noi piu' soldi di quelli offerti dalla Juve.
> I 6/7 mln di Binho sono troppo pochi evidentemente per coprire acquisto e ingaggio dell'apache ed ecco che la cessione di Elshaa sarebbe l'unica strada.



L'ingaggio lo copri con l'ingaggio di Robinho, mentre al cartellino ci aggiungi 5-6 mln al ricavato del brasiliano.


----------



## sion (24 Giugno 2013)

si certo,sempre convinti che riusciremo a vendere robinho? quel sanguisuga?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Giugno 2013)

Ormai è troppo tardi.


----------



## runner (24 Giugno 2013)

ormai mi è passata la voglia pure di Tevez....

perchè non proviamo a prendere Cr Ronaldo adesso?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Giugno 2013)

Anche se io onestamente non capisco che senso abbia vendere El Shaarawy per poi dare 5,5 milioni ad un trentenne.
Di fatto sarebbe uno scambio alla pari.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Qui volano tutti


----------



## Butcher (24 Giugno 2013)

Io continuo a ripetere che Tevez per El Sha non avrebbe molto senso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Io continuo a ripetere che Tevez per El Sha non avrebbe molto senso.



vero...cmq al Faraone darà fastidio tutta questa vicenda...la società che vuole venderlo


----------



## Butcher (24 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vero...cmq al Faraone darà fastidio tutta questa vicenda...la società che vuole venderlo



E ci mancherebbe. Dopo che salvi il cul.o a baracca e burattini...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E ci mancherebbe. Dopo che salvi il cul.o a baracca e burattini...



quanta voglia avrà di rimanere?


----------



## Butcher (24 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quanta voglia avrà di rimanere?



Se è per davvero milanista rimarrebbe.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Giugno 2013)

El vuole rimanere l'ha sempre detto, io ho sempre sostenuto che Tevez-EL sono legati insieme, il Gallo invece vuole farci credere che tevez è legato a Binho.


----------



## Doctore (24 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vero...cmq al Faraone darà fastidio tutta questa vicenda...la società che vuole venderlo


Fastidio di che?Ci sono squadre che ti offrono contratti milionari e da fastidio?
Io sarei contentissimo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;216412 ha scritto:


> El vuole rimanere l'ha sempre detto, io ho sempre sostenuto che Tevez-EL sono legati insieme, il Gallo invece vuole farci credere che tevez è legato a Binho.


Semmai è il contrario...Ha detto che elsha è cedibile(ad una somma considerevole)poi ha parlato che carlitos mantiene le promesse.
Che robinho voleva andare via dal milan e' storia vecchia.
Posso sbagliarmi ma secondo me ha detto che elsha e' cedibile solo per buttare fumo negli occhi ai giornalisti e fare un mercato per l estate in pace.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Giugno 2013)

Non dimentichiamoci che se Tevez non lo pigliamo noi va sicuro alla Juve.


E questo significa che in Italia per i prossimi 2-3 anni non esiste di nuovo un campionato, è importante prendelo per noi si, ma anche per portarlo via a loro.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2013)

*Marotta domani a Manchester per negoziare l'acquisto di Tevez*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Marotta domani a Manchester per negoziare l'acquisto di Tevez*



E' andato ufficialmente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Fastidio di che?Ci sono squadre che ti offrono contratti milionari e da fastidio?
> Io sarei contentissimo.



vabbè 1 milione in più o uno in meno che cambia...mica si chiamano tutti Falcao


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Marotta domani a Manchester per negoziare l'acquisto di Tevez*



Offerta tra i 10 e i 12 milioni di euro. Può essere l'affondo decisivo

gds


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

Gallià non puoi farti fregare da Marotta...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Gallià non puoi farti fregare da Marotta...



Galliani secondo me non l'ha mai trattato Tevez.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Galliani secondo me non l'ha mai trattato Tevez.



per me si...per me andava a prenderlo se qualcuno ci dava già 40-45 milioni per il Faraone...meglio così


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2013)

Il nostro mercato sarà bloccato fin quando non partirà qualcuno.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Giugno 2013)

Ormai sono rassegnato a vedere una cosa del genere l'anno prossimo:

Saponara
El Shaarawy-Balotelli

Roba da terzo posto stentato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ormai sono rassegnato a vedere una cosa del genere l'anno prossimo:
> 
> Saponara
> El Shaarawy-Balotelli
> ...



se a centrocampo viene un giocatore coi piedi dritti la situazione cambia


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se a centrocampo viene un giocatore coi piedi dritti la situazione cambia



Arriva Poli al massimo, ne sono convinto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Arriva Poli al massimo, ne sono convinto.



Poli più un Campioncino e sarei soddisfatto...per Tevez sono quasi rassegnato


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Marotta domani a Manchester per negoziare l'acquisto di Tevez*



.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2013)

Siamo schiavi di quel cesso di Robinho. Invece di mandarlo via a calci a Gennaio...


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Giugno 2013)

e va beh amen


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Giugno 2013)

Oggi Galliani ha ripetuto il suo tormentone!!! Siamo a posto così


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Giugno 2013)

Settimane fa non so piu che giornalista aveva detto che Galliani bleffava, che faceva queste esternazioni solo per aumentare il prezzo alla juve, inizio veramente a credere a queste voci. Detto questo credo che anche se domani vola a manchester non tutto e detto, al city conviene eccome aspettare e sperare di fare qualche asta.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2013)

Di Marzio

*Domattina alle 10 contatto telefonico Juve-City: se gli inglesi sistemano alcune pendenze con Tevez, allora la Juventus parte*


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Giugno 2013)

A premium un oretta fa avevano detto che domani c'era l'incotro conte-marotta-paratici mah


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo schiavi di quel cesso di Robinho. Invece di mandarlo via a calci a Gennaio...


Non ci vuole un genio a prendere Tevez e poi cacciare via Robinho. Ma Galliani vende tutti quando Tevez sarà già della Juve. A quel punto arriva Matri.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio
> 
> *Domattina alle 10 contatto telefonico Juve-City: se gli inglesi sistemano alcune pendenze con Tevez, allora la Juventus parte*




.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Giugno 2013)

Merito di quel genio di Galliani che ha rifiutato l'offerta di 15 milioni per Boateng a Gennaio.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> L'ingaggio lo copri con l'ingaggio di Robinho, mentre al cartellino ci aggiungi 5-6 mln al ricavato del brasiliano.



Appunto, soldi che per il Milan attuale non sono piu' spiccioli. Io penso che Galliani in principio fosse davvero sicuro di poter prendere Tevez attraverso la doppia cessione Binho-Boa, ma una volta constatata la pressochè totale mancanza di mercato del secondo (o quantomeno tempi lunghi per poterlo piazzare da qualche parte) e il limitato ricavo per il primo, ha evidentemente pensato che l'unico modo per arrivare a Tevez e potersi poi permettere anche altri 2 acquisti decenti, sia proprio la cessione di Elsha al City stesso.
Anche perchè 35/40mln puoi contrattarli solo con i sceicchi.


----------



## Tobi (24 Giugno 2013)

speriamo che sta storia finisca presto o in bene o in male.. perchè non sopporto di arrivare al 25 agosto con sta telenovela e poi sentir dire: tutta l'estate eravamo vicini a tevez poi è sfumato tutto.. rimaniamo cosi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

almeno speriamo che li fa svenare per Tevez...anche 15-20 milioni


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Giugno 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> speriamo che sta storia finisca presto o in bene o in male.. perchè non sopporto di arrivare al 25 agosto con sta telenovela e poi sentir dire: tutta l'estate eravamo vicini a Tevez poi è sfumato tutto.. rimaniamo cosi



Potrebbe essere, ma essendoci sul giocatore una corsa a 2 è forse piu' facile che finisca molto prima, cosa che spero anch'io.


----------



## sion (24 Giugno 2013)

per Rispondere alla domanda del titolo del topic,la risposta definitiva e':

NO.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Giugno 2013)

L'ennesima figura di melma si avvicina....


----------



## ildemone85 (24 Giugno 2013)

cmq bisogna risolvere pure la questione del presidente, ormai con berlusconi nei casini per la giustizia, non è piu sostenibile avere una proprietà totalmente assente, che lotta per sopravvivere dagli attacchi della magistratura, metta in vendita sta società una volta per tutte


----------



## Frikez (24 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'ennesima figura di melma si avvicina....



Galliani non si espone così tanto per nulla ROTFL


----------



## The Ripper (24 Giugno 2013)

se non prendiamo Tevez dobbiamo chiudere il circo una volta per tutte.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se non prendiamo Tevez dobbiamo chiudere il circo una volta per tutte.



ma quale chiudere che dobbiamo fare concorrenza a Moira Orfei.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (25 Giugno 2013)

Se la Juve riuscisse davvero a prendere Tevez potremmo anche non farlo piu' mercato, tanto a che servirebbe?


----------



## Frikez (25 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Settimane fa non so piu che giornalista aveva detto che Galliani bleffava, che faceva queste esternazioni solo per aumentare il prezzo alla juve, inizio veramente a credere a queste voci. Detto questo credo che anche se domani vola a manchester non tutto e detto, al city conviene eccome aspettare e sperare di fare qualche asta.



Ma anziché fare il demente con gli altri pensasse a fare un po' di mercato, magari sparendo per un po' come faceva tempo fa..ora invece va in crociera, poi dall'amico Cellino, a cena con Preziosi e via dicendo..che schifo


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma anziché fare il demente con gli altri pensasse a fare un po' di mercato, magari sparendo per un po' come faceva tempo fa..ora invece va in crociera, poi dall'amico Cellino, a cena con Preziosi e via dicendo..che schifo



Però il Gallinaccio è uno regolare, precisino, fa sempre le stesse cose, peraltro con gli amichetti di merenda (poco raccomandabili, come lui del resto).


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Giugno 2013)

Credo che ormai sia quasi finita. Non è casuale che il viaggio dei dirigenti Juventini avvenga il giorno successivo alle dichiarazioni del Presidente del Santos che si tira fuori dalla trattativa per Robinho. Probabilmente Galliani ha chiamato il City e Joorabchian dando il via libera alla concorrenza. Stasera sono molto sfiduciato sul Milan che verrà...

Fra parentesi, se poi dovessimo cedere Robinho in futuro e prendere Matri... Che rabbia!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Giugno 2013)

siccome galliani si è sbilanciato abbastanza su tevez,prima di criticarlo aspetterei comunque che passasse ufficialmente alla juve


----------



## MilanWorld (25 Giugno 2013)

Galliani a Milan Channel:"Tevez non è un nostro obiettivo. Prima di acquistare dobbiamo vendere. Abbiamo 7 giocatori per 3 posizioni in attacco. E a Gennaio abbiamo già fatto un grande acquisto con Balotelli. L'offerta del Santos per Robinho è definitivamente insufficiente. Ed il mercato in Brasile chiude il 15 Luglio.


----------



## Hammer (25 Giugno 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Galliani a Milan Channel:"Tevez non è un nostro obiettivo. Prima di acquistare dobbiamo vendere. Abbiamo 7 giocatori per 3 posizioni in attacco. E a Gennaio abbiamo già fatto un grande acquisto con Balotelli. L'offerta del Santos per Robinho è definitivamente insufficiente. Ed il mercato in Brasile chiude il 15 Luglio.



Sarà un'estate difficile


----------



## smallball (25 Giugno 2013)

prepariamoci all'ennesima estate di passione


----------



## Tobi (25 Giugno 2013)

Caro gallo poniti la domanda sul perche non riesci a vendere quei giocatori in esubero:

1 sono scarsi pure per una c1
2 hanno ingaggi alti

Chi è che fa il mercato e offre gli ingaggi al milan?


----------



## Albijol (25 Giugno 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Caro gallo poniti la domanda sul perche non riesci a vendere quei giocatori in esubero:
> 
> 1 sono scarsi pure per una c1
> 2 hanno ingaggi alti
> ...



Eh chi sarà mai  ?


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (25 Giugno 2013)

140 pagine per Tevez.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Mi sembra ridicolo dare colpa a Robinho, alla fine che colpa ne ha lui se il Santos non vuole spendere? se fosse solo il problema dello stipendio allora ci sta ma non è cosi, io ho sempre sostenuto che Tevez è legato ad El Shaarawy e non a binho, detto questo se va alla juve e colpa nostra e basta, facciamo ridere e non poco, non abbiamo manco 15 milioni da sperndere per il mercato ahahahhaha





Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma anziché fare il demente con gli altri pensasse a fare un po' di mercato, magari sparendo per un po' come faceva tempo fa..ora invece va in crociera, poi dall'amico Cellino, a cena con Preziosi e via dicendo..che schifo



mado ma veramente, noi il mercato lo facciamo l'ultima settimana  15 milioni per Tevez non li abbiamo pero 12 per quel cesso di Astori si


----------



## sion (25 Giugno 2013)

intanto sky riporta che il contatto juve-city di stamattina e' stato positivo e marotta sta per partire per chiudere la trattativa.

finita via,ennesima pagliacciata di galliani chiusa.


----------



## jaws (25 Giugno 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> intanto sky riporta che il contatto juve-city di stamattina e' stato positivo e marotta sta per partire per chiudere la trattativa.
> 
> finita via,ennesima pagliacciata di galliani chiusa.



Per me torna in Italia con Santa Cruz


----------



## ROQ (25 Giugno 2013)

che pagliacci


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Ho letto che parte pure l'avvocato dei contratti della juve  va boh e andata la cacata due del gallo


----------



## Dexter (25 Giugno 2013)

io non credo che galliani sia disposto a fare una figura cosi di emme. spero di aver ragione...


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Giugno 2013)

"Tevez non tradisce" (cit.)


----------



## Frikez (25 Giugno 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Galliani a Milan Channel:"Tevez non è un nostro obiettivo. Prima di acquistare dobbiamo vendere. Abbiamo 7 giocatori per 3 posizioni in attacco. E a Gennaio abbiamo già fatto un grande acquisto con Balotelli. L'offerta del Santos per Robinho è definitivamente insufficiente. Ed il mercato in Brasile chiude il 15 Luglio.



E te pareva, sta collezionando delle figure del menga una dietro l'altra.

Eh ma è Simply the best


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Secondo la stampa oggi *non ci sarà nessun incontro* con il *City *per *Tevez*, il blitz per l'argentino c'e stato ieri in gran segreto. Alle 11 sono atterrati Paratici e Marotta a Torino con un volo privato.


----------



## robs91 (25 Giugno 2013)

Ma se non ha i soldi perchè si infila in ste trattative?Ama fare figure di melma ogni anno?Bah..


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

*Marotta *è partito per Manchester.

Laudisa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2013)

Bella figura, bravo Fester...


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Marotta è partita oppure il viaggio c'è stato ieri???


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

tutta colpa di Robinho...brutto maledetto


----------



## chicagousait (25 Giugno 2013)

Nn ho mai creduto al fatto che Tevez sarebbe diventato milanista


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> "Tevez non tradisce" (cit.)


Altra figura di melma, 2/2, complimenti simply.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Sarà dura da digerire il mancato arrivo di Tevez.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

La cosa che mi fa arrabbiare non so quanto, Tevez ai gobbi lo paghiamo noi visto che noi andremo a prendere mitrapippa


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2013)

ancora una volta sono state tradite false aspettative. Non capisco se Galliani goda nel farsi spernacchiare in questo modo davanti a tutti. Non penso sia così stupido. Ma allora "Carlitos non mi tradisce"... cui prodest?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2013)

Se poi ci sbolognassero davvero Matri, la buffonata sarebbe doppia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Marotta è partita oppure il viaggio c'è stato ieri???


 Tutti dicono che è oggi, la stampa ha detto che è stato ieri boh, penso che sia oggi, non credo che siano tutti impazziti.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

Se c'era solo il minimo dubbio sullo scudetto 2013/2014, con Tevez i gobbi lo hanno già ipotecato a Giugno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Giugno 2013)

Parlate come se fosse ufficiale alla Juve, mah.


----------



## juventino (25 Giugno 2013)

Finché non vedrò Tevez presentato ufficialmente allo Juventus Stadium continuerò a mantenere il mio pessimismo cosmico.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

*La Juve ha il sì di Tevez. Ora si tratta solo di colmare una differenza di 3 milioni di euro con il prezzo fatto dal City.*

Gds


----------



## odio23 (25 Giugno 2013)

la giuve prendera Tevez ????
no problem....
c'è Matri per la Super Squadra Rossonera!!!!!

((((((
che vergogna!


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Juve ha il sì di Tevez. Ora si tratta solo di colmare una differenza di 3 milioni di euro con il prezzo fatto dal City.*
> 
> Gds



.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2013)

Ma Galliani è al mare in Romagna?


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Nulla di nuovo.


----------



## Albijol (25 Giugno 2013)

Umiliati da Marotta, rido per non piangere


----------



## runner (25 Giugno 2013)

oltre a ste notizie spiegano pure dove trovano i soldi per l' ingaggio faraonico e a come lo spiegheranno ai soldatini?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2013)

Possibile che Galliani, pacificamente riconosciuto dagli addetti ai lavori il miglior dirigente italiano, sia così stupido ed avventato? 
L'unica spiegazione che trovo è quella di essersi inserito per far alzare il prezzo del cartellino o del contratto, insomma una manovra di disturbo... fatta però pubblicamente sulla pelle dei tifosi che si sono sentiti per l'ennesima volta presi in giro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaaand it's gone


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

*Marotta è arrivato a Manchester.*


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Juve ha il sì di Tevez. Ora si tratta solo di colmare una differenza di 3 milioni di euro con il prezzo fatto dal City.*
> 
> Gds



Tevez ha l'accordo con Juve e Milan da 1 mese. Ora dipende solo dalle società.


----------



## Frikez (25 Giugno 2013)

La tattica del Gallo è quella di andare sugli obiettivi della Juve come Tevez e Ogbonna per scatenare un'asta e fare in modo che spendano di più, un genio   

Il miglior dirigente della galassia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> La tattica del Gallo è quella di andare sugli obiettivi della Juve come Tevez e Ogbonna per scatenare un'asta e fare in modo che spendano di più, un genio
> 
> Il miglior dirigente della galassia.



Lo stanno comprando a 10-12 milioni, prezzo inizialmente stabilito.
Poi anche se avessero speso di più con Tevez hanno già lo scudetto in tasca.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (25 Giugno 2013)

Robihno ti odio...comunque siamo dei polli...lasciarlo alla Juve


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Robihno ti odio...comunque siamo dei polli...lasciarlo alla Juve



Beh certo è colpa di binho se il Santos non sgancia la grana,io invece trovo vergognoso che non hanno 15 milioni da spendere per il mercato ma ci rendiamo conto, se tevez costasse 25/30 potrei capire ma costa 15 milioni!, senza contare che io non credo assolutamente che binho e legato a Tevez, tevez è legato a El Shaarawy.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (25 Giugno 2013)

Secondo me invece è legato a terze per l ingaggio....comunque tanto amore per il santos ma i soldoni non se li riduce...almeno a quel che si dice Kakà per tornare al Milan a gennaio lo aveva fatto....comunque se vendiamo per Tevere c e speranza..elsharawy per me parte solo con una mega offerta.comunque questa gran voglia di vendelo mi fa pensare che sia proprio rotto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2013)

A Manchester Marmotta si è portato pure l'avvocato per i contratti, ancora ci sperate? Siete proprio irriducibili...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (25 Giugno 2013)

Ma quanti soldi hanno qualcuno me lo sa dire? Jovetic higuain Tevez....allora prendono solo Tevez dei tre.....

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Allora la cosa dell opzione fino al 30 giugno era una trollata....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2013)

Anche se ci fosse questa "prelazione" entro il 30/6, è palese che non riusciremmo ad avere i soldi per allora


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

" La tifoseria deve ringraziarci; prendere Tevez avrebbe comportato la cessione di qualche pezzo pregiato. Abbiamo preferito tenere El Shaarawy che ha 9 anni in meno, è lui il nostro futuro insieme a Balotelli. Siamo a posto cosi, non arriverà più nessuno a meno che non parta qualcuno" ( futura cit.)


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Giugno 2013)

Bah, Galliani si dovrebbe vergognare. Se deve vendere prima di comprare, cosa tratta con Joorabchian facendosi fotografare da tutti. Mah, poi ormai il Campionato è andato. Per colmare il Ghèp dovremo spendere 100 mln adesso. Meno male siamo competitivissimi. Sì, e l'hanno prossimo alla squadra chiedete minimo lo Scudetto mi raccomando. Ma va va.

Comunque la Juve non è che ha i soldi, è che la società va in rosso. Due anni fa 98 mln di debito, l'anno passato 45. Noi se potessimo fare un rosso di 45 mln (se Berlusconi volesse) potremmo tranquillamente comprare prima di vendere.


----------



## gabuz (25 Giugno 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A Manchester Marmotta si è portato pure l'avvocato per i contratti, ancora ci sperate? Siete proprio irriducibili...


Per me va alla Juve, però Paratici era anche al Bernabeu quando dovevano tornare con Higuain


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Senza un soldo in cassa non si può fare mercato. Forse il Sassuolo ha più risorse di noi per il mercato. Strano visto che il Milan è la prima società italiana per fatturato e bisognerebbe considerare i soldi della Champions (se ci qualifichiamo) di quest'anno, ma nonostante ciò abbiamo meno soldi del Verona.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (25 Giugno 2013)

Comunque Galliani che si espone e fa ste ennesime figure non mi torna...o era convinto di vendere prima qualcuno o dire Carlitos non mi tradisce non aveva senso...anche il pagina aveva l accordo con il city ma lui voleva solo il Milan...però tutti parlano di accordo col giocatore..mah...comunque grande colpo...preferivo se ne tornasse al Boca o restasse in premier...peggio della Juve ci sarebbe stata solo l inter


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Per me va alla Juve, però Paratici era anche al Bernabeu quando dovevano tornare con Higuain



ah perchè Paratici è quello dei contratti? non lo sapevo, pensavo fosse una terza persona, comunque da quel che so quando Marotta va all'estero c'è sempre Paratici insieme.


----------



## sheva90 (25 Giugno 2013)

Ormai è' andato ragazzi...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Ora mi aspetto l'ingaggio di Mitra Matri o Quagliagol e di Astori in difesa per 20 milioni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo Sport Mediaset, malgrado il decollo della dirigenza bianconera, non sarebbe finita la pista Tevez-Milan.
I rossoneri infatti vorrebbero inserire El Shaarawy nella trattativa, e sono convinti che fino al 30 giugno Tevez non firmerà per nessuno.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Boh vedremo, io credo che Marotta sia andato a manchester per provare l'accoppiata Tevez-Kolarov, beh certo se la trattiva è : Tevez+ 25 milioni per El Shaarawy la preferisco 10000 volte a quella Kakà + 25 milioni per El.


----------



## pennyhill (25 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> ah perchè Paratici è quello dei contratti? non lo sapevo, pensavo fosse una terza persona, comunque da quel che so quando Marotta va all'estero c'è sempre Paratici insieme.



Paratici è il loro Braida.  Non so chi sia il loro Cantamessa, ma certamente non è Paratici.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Paratici è il loro Braida.  Non so chi sia il loro Cantamessa, ma certamente non è Paratici.



ah ecco , io ancora non ho capito niente lol, la gds parla solo di Marotta non ha menzionato paratici ecc boh tocca aspettare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2013)

[MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] niente copia incolla da altri siti

*Secondo Pedullà, Marotta e Paratici sono ancora in Italia. Nelle prossime ore potrebbero decidere di partire per Manchester. Il Milan potrebbe preparare una contromossa.*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

chi dice che Marotta sta ancora quì, chi l'ha visto a Manchester...mah


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2013)

Riepilogando:

- Sport Mediaset e Pedullà dicono che la Juve è ancora in Italia e il Milan è in gioco. 
- Di Marzio e Laudisa dicono che la Juve si trova in Inghilterra con l'avvocato per la firma dei contratti.

Queste divergenze possono essere positive... per noi. Ma è proprio un lumicino in mezzo al buio.


----------



## jaws (25 Giugno 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Riepilogando:
> 
> - Sport Mediaset e Pedullà dicono che la Juve è ancora in Italia e il Milan è in gioco.
> - Di Marzio e Laudisa dicono che la Juve si trova in Inghilterra con l'avvocato per la firma dei contratti.
> ...



C'è anche la Stampa che dice che sono partiti ieri e sono già tornati


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Riepilogando:
> 
> - Sport Mediaset e Pedullà dicono che la Juve è ancora in Italia e il Milan è in gioco.
> - Di Marzio e Laudisa dicono che la Juve si trova in Inghilterra con l'avvocato per la firma dei contratti.
> ...


 
Io credo molto di piu a Di Marzio e Laudisa, Laudisa l'ha detto convinto, Di Marzio non convintissimo, ma non hanno detto che sono partiti per firmare i contratti.comunque pure sportmediaset dicono che sono partiti almeno fino a due orette fa che ho guardato.


----------



## gabuz (25 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;216885 ha scritto:


> ah perchè Paratici è quello dei contratti? non lo sapevo, pensavo fosse una terza persona, comunque da quel che so quando Marotta va all'estero c'è sempre Paratici insieme.


Boh  Io mi sono fidato di quello che ha detto [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] senza verificarlo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Di solito sportmediset ed i vari Criscitiello e Pedullà non ci prendono molto... speriamo che questa sia l'eccezione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo Sky Sport UK, Carlos Tevez è un giocatore della Juventus. In questo momento Marmotta e Paratici hanno sancito l'accordo nella sede del City. 5,5M di ingaggio per il giocatore e 10M per il City.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2013)

E' finita.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2013)

Chissà su quale grande seconda punta ci fionderemo


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2013)

Adesso anche se vendessimo El, non ci sarebbe più nessuno di decente per sostituirlo. Tevez era l'unico alla portata. Al 2 settembre arriva Matri.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport UK, Carlos Tevez è un giocatore della Juventus. In questo momento Marmotta e Paratici hanno sancito l'accordo nella sede del City. 5,5M di ingaggio per il giocatore e 10M per il City.*



10 Milioni?? sono partiti per offrire 12 milioni e il city voleva 15 milioni e mo sono finiti a 10 milioni? mah io aspetto news da di marzio e laudisa





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Adesso anche se vendessimo El, non ci sarebbe più nessuno di decente per sostituirlo. Tevez era l'unico alla portata. Al 2 settembre arriva Matri.



Già, a sto punto spero proprio che non lo cedano, se facevano 25 + Tevez per EL francamente non ero d'accordo, ma non vorrei ritrovarmi a settembre con pippa mitra matri





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport UK, Carlos Tevez è un giocatore della Juventus. In questo momento Marmotta e Paratici hanno sancito l'accordo nella sede del City. 5,5M di ingaggio per il giocatore e 10M per il City.*



la news da skysport uk e stata cancellata lol


----------



## jaws (25 Giugno 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport UK, Carlos Tevez è un giocatore della Juventus. In questo momento Marmotta e Paratici hanno sancito l'accordo nella sede del City. 5,5M di ingaggio per il giocatore e 10M per il City.*



Io sul loro sito non trovo nulla; l'ultima notizia riguardante Tevez è di stamattina


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (25 Giugno 2013)

C'è LO zampino del calvo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Io sul loro sito non trovo nulla; l'ultima notizia riguardante Tevez è di stamattina



l'hanno cancellata, cosi mi ha detto un mio amico gobbo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2013)

Vuoi vedere che i blitz di Marotta sono talmente fail che riescono a fare scomparire notizie già ufficiali?


----------



## runner (25 Giugno 2013)

onestamente se devo prendere uno di quasi 30 anni mi tengo il Faraone alla grande.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

C'è chi dice che sono a torino chi a manchester, chi dice che sono in sede per parlarne e chi che devo ancora cominciare il summit lol


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Tevez è della Juve, è palese dai..


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> onestamente se devo prendere uno di quasi 30 anni mi tengo il Faraone alla grande.....


Beh pure io, ma credo proprio che El vada via e arrivi il cesso di Matri, mi sento che sarà cosi, a sto punto era meglio accettare 25+ tevez per El


----------



## sion (25 Giugno 2013)

e' solo questione di qualche ora,poi sara' della juve..galliani e' a prendere il sole


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Non so se queste parole sono vere, ma ESPN riporta delle parole di Galliani di poco fa:" Tevez *non è un obiettivo* per noi , Prima di portare nuovi giocatori, dovremo* vendere *alcuni dei nostri calciatori. Non è un problema finanziario, ma ha a che fare con la quantità di attaccanti che già abbiamo. Al momento, abbiamo già *sette giocatori per appena tre posizion*i"


----------



## MilanWorld (25 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non so se queste parole sono vere, ma ESPN riporta delle parole di Galliani di poco fa:" Tevez *non è un obiettivo* per noi , Prima di portare nuovi giocatori, dovremo* vendere *alcuni dei nostri calciatori. Non è un problema finanziario, ma ha a che fare con la quantità di attaccanti che già abbiamo. Al momento, abbiamo già *sette giocatori per appena tre posizion*i"



http://www.milanworld.net/tevez-al-milan-e-finalmente-lanno-buono-vt7552-139.html#post216647


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Parole molto simili le ha postate qualcuno stamattina mi pare che la fonte era MC, però l'ultima parte non sta in piedi, visto che giochiamo solo piu con due punte a meno che abbiamo ricambiato idea e si torna con tre attaccanti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Sportmediaset conferma che *Marotta *e *Paratici *sono a *Manchester*, ma non ci sarebbe nessun avvocato per firmare eventuali contratti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;217001 ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset conferma che *Marotta *e *Paratici *sono a *Manchester*, ma non ci sarebbe nessun avvocato per firmare eventuali contratti.



I giornali dicono ognuno una cosa diversa, assurdo :S


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Veramente, non si capisce niente mah


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Giugno 2013)

l'unica cosa sicura è che ci riprendono per i fondelli anche quest'estate


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> l'unica cosa sicura è che ci riprendono per i fondelli anche quest'estate



eh quello è sicuro, io come ogni santa estate mi incavolo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Come riporta *Sky Spor*t, c'è un po' di mistero sulla località in cui si sono ritrovati i dirigenti della Juventus e quelli del Manchester City.


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> l'unica cosa sicura è che ci riprendono per i fondelli anche quest'estate



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2013)

Che siano a Manchester mi pare abbastanza confermato dalle fonti che contano.

Che l'esito della trattativa sia definitivo attualmente mi pare un po' meno scontato, ne sapremo di più solo stasera. Da valutare anche se Marmotta tornerà subito a casa o resterà lì anche domani.


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Come riporta *Sky Spor*t, c'è un po' di mistero sulla località in cui si sono ritrovati i dirigenti della Juventus e quelli del Manchester City.



Alla fine sono tutti a bordo della MSC Fantasia


----------



## MisterBet (25 Giugno 2013)

Galliani che ora dichiara che Tevez non è un obiettivo mi sembra un indizio bello forte su come si sta evolvendo la situazione...


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (25 Giugno 2013)

LA classica storiella della olpe e dell'uva. non riesce a prenderlo e quindi non è un obbiettivo


----------



## MisterBet (25 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Parole molto simili le ha postate qualcuno stamattina mi pare che la fonte era MC, però l'ultima parte non sta in piedi, visto che giochiamo solo piu con due punte a meno che abbiamo ricambiato idea e si torna con tre attaccanti.



Ha messo nel conto anche Saponara e Boateng e quindi sette per tre posti (due punte e il trequartista)


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (25 Giugno 2013)

perché non conta anche mastour beretta comi e zigoni? così ne abbiamo 11


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Ho letto che Galliani non ha fatto nessuna dichiarazione oggi su Tevez, quelle dichiarazioni le ha fatte 5 giorni fa.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;217025 ha scritto:


> Ho letto che Galliani non ha fatto nessuna dichiarazione oggi su Tevez, quelle dichiarazioni le ha fatte 5 giorni fa.



Un paio di giornali dicono che sono di ieri sera


----------



## MisterBet (25 Giugno 2013)

Io le ho sentite su MC ed erano di ieri sera al Workshop...


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Giugno 2013)

La situazione mi sembra chiara, noi abbiamo capito che il Santos non ci da i soldi che vogliamo per Robinho e abbiamo lasciato il via libera alla Juve, torneremo in corsa se la Juve non trova l'accordo col City e nel frattempo noi vendiamo il brasiliano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Incontro ancora in corso per *Tevez*. Il City vuole 15 milioni la *Juventus *offre 10 milioni a 12+ bonus si può chiudere.

Di Marzio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo Di Marzio l'affare potrebbe chiudersi a 12 milioni di euro più bonus. L'accordo col giocatore è stato trovato da tempo sulla base di 5,5 milioni annuali più bonus; ma regna ancora grande prudenza.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Giugno 2013)

Non ci voglio credere che ce lo lasciamo scappare, sarebbe la fine del campionato 13/14.


A Giugno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2013)

L'ultimissimo aggiornamento di SkySport24 dice che l'incontro sta avendo luogo a Londra, non a Manchester, e continua da stamattina.
Le parti si stanno avvicinando sempre di più, ormai è fatta.


----------



## MisterBet (25 Giugno 2013)

Il Campionato 13/14 per me si è chiuso venti giorni fa quando si è capito che non avremmo fatto mercato a meno di cedere El Shaarawy...la Juve che prenda o meno Tevez, è giá sulle 38 partite molto più forte...con Tevez amplierà solamente un gap già netto...

Siamo costretti a guardare a Napoli e Inter in ottica secondo posto che vuol dire Champions...l'obiettivo attuale del Milan (sesto podio consecutivo )


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Amen non ho più voglia di arrabbiarmi di mangiarmi il fegato per sta gente.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Ma che lo disputiamo a fare il prossimo campionato? Se prendono anche Ogbonna e Kolarov, la Juve darà 20 punti alla seconda.


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Giugno 2013)

"Siamo competitivissimi, i tifosi stiano tranquilli, è il signor Allegri a doversi preoccupare, con il ritorno di De Jong il terzo posto non basta più, abbiamo colmato il ghèp!" ®.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Con tevez o no comunque saremmo arrivati dietro alla juve ma che ragionamenti fate , allora cosa dovevano fare le squadre in francia con il psg , l'importante e non comprare il cesso di matri poi vediamo.


----------



## MisterBet (25 Giugno 2013)

Vabbè se poi compra Matri si merita di essere infamato da qui all'eternità...ci penserà l'attenta Curva Sud nel caso...


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;217061 ha scritto:


> Con tevez o no comunque saremmo arrivati dietro alla juve ma che ragionamenti fate , allora cosa dovevano fare le squadre in francia con il psg , l'importante e non comprare il cesso di matri poi vediamo.



No, assolutamente no, con la nostra squadra attuale più Tevez te la giochi.


Tevez - Balotelli sarebbero stati assolutamente illegali


e non è che Tevez va al Dortmund, al Valencia, al CSKA, no.

Va alla Juve, vuol dire che il gap si allarga, avoja a colmarlo poi.


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;217061 ha scritto:


> Con tevez o no comunque saremmo arrivati dietro alla juve ma che ragionamenti fate , allora cosa dovevano fare le squadre in francia con il psg , l'importante e non comprare il cesso di matri poi vediamo.



Io certi discorsi li capisco, e in parte li condivido anche, sono dettati dallo scoramento: quando vinci 3 Scudetti in quasi 20 anni la voglia di vincere in Serie A ti viene se sei tifoso del Milan. Senza contare che, negli ultimi sei anni abbiamo vinto la miseria di Uno Scudetto e Una Supercoppa Italiana, spesso senza essere nemmeno competitivi, godendoci i cicli di Inter prima e Juventus adesso con pop corn e Coca Zero (come i nostri titoli).
Per di più ogni tanto il miglior dirigente della stratosfera se ne esce con delle figure da cioccolataio/illusioni ai tifosi e la frittata è fatta.


----------



## smallball (25 Giugno 2013)

Matri non si puo' vedere,piuttosto meglio un giovane

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Matri non si puo' vedere,piuttosto meglio un giovane


----------



## Aphex (25 Giugno 2013)

Per quanto mi riguarda la cosa che maggiormente infastidisce non è il mancato arrivo di Tevez (Anche se girano parecchio), ma la solita sequela di fregnacce, di parole dette e non dette, le frasi a metà etc. del pelato. Cioè, pare che siamo stati noi tifosi a comprare gentaglia tipo Traorè, Robinho, Emanuelson e Taiwo!
E l'antennista si lamenta pure che non riesce a vendere...Ma i contratti a questa gente chi li ha fatti ? Se li sono firmati da soli ?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

*.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No, assolutamente no, con la nostra squadra attuale più Tevez te la giochi.
> 
> 
> Tevez - Balotelli sarebbero stati assolutamente illegali
> ...


 Beh certo avere tevez in squadra e tanta roba ma non al punto di giocarti il campionato a mio avviso, non possiamo farci niente se loro hanno il presidente che ripiana i bilanci e il nostro no


----------



## -Lionard- (25 Giugno 2013)

La butto lì ma fino ad un certo punto...Se davvero la Juve prende Tevez il Milan più che Matri potrebbe prendere Vucinic, il cui procuratore Alessandro Lucci settimana scorsa ha parlato con Galliani in sede. Ufficialmente non hanno discusso di lui ma occhio...Matri con Balotelli e Pazzini sarebbe inutile mentre Vucinic andrebbe bene come seconda punta da affiancare a Balotelli. E ha anche un certo nome, cosa che a Galliani piace sempre. La Juve se ne vuole liberare ora che ha Tevez e visto lo "sgarbo" per l'Apache i due club in ottimi rapporti potrebbero distendere le loro relazioni con questo affare che renderebbe felici entrambi. I tifosi milanisti un po' meno ma è un dettaglio.


----------



## robs91 (25 Giugno 2013)

Altra figuraccia di Galliani,complimenti vivissimi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> La butto lì ma fino ad un certo punto...Se davvero la Juve prende Tevez il Milan più che Matri potrebbe prendere Vucinic, il cui procuratore Alessandro Lucci settimana scorsa ha parlato con Galliani in sede. Ufficialmente non hanno discusso di lui ma occhio...Matri con Balotelli e Pazzini sarebbe inutile mentre Vucinic andrebbe bene come seconda punta da affiancare a Balotelli. E ha anche un certo nome, cosa che a Galliani piace sempre. La Juve se ne vuole liberare ora che ha Tevez e visto lo "sgarbo" per l'Apache i due club in ottimi rapporti potrebbero distendere le loro relazioni con questo affare che renderebbe felici entrambi. I tifosi milanisti un po' meno ma è un dettaglio.



Madò WCnic


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Io certi discorsi li capisco, e in parte li condivido anche, sono dettati dallo scoramento: quando vinci 3 Scudetti in quasi 20 anni la voglia di vincere in Serie A ti viene se sei tifoso del Milan. Senza contare che, negli ultimi sei anni abbiamo vinto la miseria di Uno Scudetto e Una Supercoppa Italiana, spesso senza essere nemmeno competitivi, godendoci i cicli di Inter prima e Juventus adesso con pop corn e Coca Zero (come i nostri titoli).
> Per di più ogni tanto il miglior dirigente della stratosfera se ne esce con delle figure da cioccolataio/illusioni ai tifosi e la frittata è fatta.



Anche io voglio vincere, ma non credo che con il solo Tevez si poteva lottare a mio avviso, finchè ci sono presidenti che ripianano il bilancio e il nostro invece lo ripiana con le cessioni illustri noi tifosi non possiamo fare niente, io non mi arrabbio manco piu sono stanca.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

Che vergogna


----------



## -Lionard- (25 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Madò WCnic


Giocatore che ho sempre considerato sopravvalutato e discontinuo ma se l'alternativa è Matri preferisco di gran lunga il Montegrino.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Va beh dai finisce pure sto tormentone ora concetriamoci su Matri


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

Adesso ci manca solo Cacà


----------



## robs91 (25 Giugno 2013)

No scarti della Juve no,non riuscirei a digerire un ulteriore umiliazione.Tra l'altro gli daremmo i soldi per Jovetic e francamente sarebbe imbarazzante..


----------



## sion (25 Giugno 2013)

galliani,vergogna anche solo per il teatrino montato..che schifo


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

*Su Sky NON danno nulla per fatto. *


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Giocatore che ho sempre considerato sopravvalutato e discontinuo ma se l'alternativa è Matri preferisco di gran lunga il Montegrino.



Io onestamente non saprei.Ha sicuramente molto più talento di Matri,ma il Bomba Veline ha dalla sua il fatto di poter sempre sapere cosa aspettarsi da lui.WCnic,invece,è uno di quei giocatori che risultano addirittura dannosi,se non in giornata.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Olè giornale argentino danno *Tevez *alla *Juventus*.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Giugno 2013)

Aspettate ancora a insultare il Gallo...



Ad ogni modo, saltasse Tevez vorrei Ljiaic


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Non parlo mai più di ottimismo , settimane fa avevo detto che ero sicura che El Shaarawyrimaneva da noi e a quanto pare invece andrà via, ero ottimista per Tevez visto che Galliani si era sbilanciato e invece va ai gobbi basta non parlo più porto una sfiga pazzesca


----------



## xander12 (25 Giugno 2013)

Negli ultimi 2 anni ho sempre confidato nel miracoloso Zio Fester.. Non credevo più quando negli ultimi giorni i telegiornali e i notiziari davano il mercato concluso, ho sempre creduto fino all'ultimo secondo che stesse nascondendo qualcosa.

Ma sono arrivato al punto di ricredermi.. Dopo il colpo Ibra-Robinho ha perso lucidità, vede solo il bilancio


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

No ma tranqui facciamo un grande mercato ahah lo dice uno della crociera ahahahha


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Giugno 2013)

farà più mercato il livorno del milan


----------



## gabuz (25 Giugno 2013)

Ma la Juve prende sia Tevez che Jovetic? Dai, mi sembra strano... Anzi, spero di no.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Almeno non avesse partorito quelle pirlate del "Tevez non mi tradisce", nessuno se la sarebe presa per l'Apache, l'attacco al momento non è la priorità, però ci rimane di menta così, poi facciamo prendere un giocatore di caratura internazionale a quella pippa di Marotta. Madoò.....


----------



## Petrecte (25 Giugno 2013)

Ehhh ma il Gallo è un genio...


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Giugno 2013)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Ehhh ma il Gallo è un genio...



ehhh ma sono ufficiali tevez e matri, è fatta, è il 3 settembre


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

Vabbè, comunque aspettiamo che sia ufficiale. Nel mercato ne ho sempre viste di tutti i colori. Anche se ormai ormai sembra difficile.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Luca Marchetti di *Sky Sport 24*: "Possibile che in giornata ci sia un *accordo di massim*a tra le società, difficile che arrivi da subito la chiusura della trattativa. La Juve ha adottato la *linea dura* essendo all'inizio irremovibile dall'offerta di 7-8 milioni a fronte dei 20 richiesti dal City. Poi le parti si sono ammorbidite e la sensazione è che si chiuda a *12 più bonu*s".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Almeno non avesse partorito quelle pirlate del "Tevez non mi tradisce", nessuno se la sarebe presa per l'Apache, l'attacco al momento non è la priorità, però ci rimane di menta così, poi facciamo prendere un giocatore di caratura internazionale a quella pippa di Marotta. Madoò.....



Oltre a "Tevez non mi tradisce" aggiungerei anche "Siamo gli acquirenti privilegiati per il City".


----------



## Dexter (25 Giugno 2013)

Tevez -> Matri
Honda -> Diamanti o ancor meglio Boateng


----------



## xander12 (25 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Luca Marchetti di *Sky Sport 24*: "Possibile che in giornata ci sia un *accordo di massim*a tra le società, difficile che arrivi da subito la chiusura della trattativa. La Juve ha adottato la *linea dura* essendo all'inizio irremovibile dall'offerta di 7-8 milioni a fronte dei 20 richiesti dal City. Poi le parti si sono ammorbidite e la sensazione è che si chiuda a *12 più bonu*s".



Questo si sapeva, le società troveranno subito l'accordo, quello su cui possiamo sperare è la volontà di Tevez di resistere e aspettare il Milan, e sperare che il Milan riesca a fare un po' di cassa in settimana.. 

In quel caso anche se la Juve è in stravantaggio, noi restiamo lo stesso i privileggiati


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2013)

Per la stampa argentina è ufficiale, Tevez ha firmato fino al 2016.


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (25 Giugno 2013)

una societa' come il milan che non ha 12 milioni di euro dA SPENDERE e' meglio che non si iscriva manco al campionato figurarsi alla champions


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2013)

Ma Galliani cosa dirà? LOL


----------



## Ale (25 Giugno 2013)

peccato


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (25 Giugno 2013)

adesso zio fester dira': non era un nostro obbiettivo,la fiscalita'.se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno,siamo apposto cosi
abbiamo 7 attaccanti..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

A sto punto speriamo che Tevez si fratturi la gamba scendendo dall'aereo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

*Calciomercato.com afferma che Tevez è un giocatore della Juve.*


----------



## Dexter (25 Giugno 2013)

con i contratti di Taiwo e Traorè lordi si pagava l'intero cartellino di Tevez. ecco dove sono i soldi.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (25 Giugno 2013)

"Se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno" intanto gli altri comprano e noi rimaniamo al palo. Speriamo che in questo mercato (ancora lungo) salti fuori qualche buon affare.


----------



## iceman. (25 Giugno 2013)

ora da miglior dg quale sei, vendi elsharaaui e prendi matri miraccomando...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (25 Giugno 2013)

Cioè il Milan non ha 12 milioni per prendere Tevez...
io penso che siamo veramente arrivati alla frutta.
Berlusconi e Galliani S P A R A T E V I


----------



## Petrecte (25 Giugno 2013)

Meglio cosi. Ora potremo virare sul vero obbiettivo......mitra Matri .


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ora da miglior dg quale sei, vendi elsharaaui e prendi matri miraccomando...



C'è qualcuno che sostiene sia davvero il miglior dirigente 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Anche per Criscitiello e Raimondi Tevez è ormai un giocatore della Juve.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Vabè pensiamo già alla stagione 2014/15. La prossima è inutile giocarla.


----------



## sion (25 Giugno 2013)

ma se non riesce neanche a chiudere per poli a 5 milioni,cosa vi aspettavate?


----------



## Denni90 (25 Giugno 2013)

anche 3 settimane fa dicevano la stessa cosa e voi pecoroni andate dietro a tutto ...


----------



## iceman. (25 Giugno 2013)

Ehhh tevez non tradisce.

Ma intanto uscira' la solita frase " se non fosse stato per Berlusconi nel lontano 1986" oppure se la gongoleranno dicendo che il top player l'abbiamo preso a gennaio. Godrei abbestia se balotelli andasse in sede a chiedere l'aumento e dicesse al gallo che se entro due anni non fanno una squadra per vincere in europa chiedera' la cessione....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Denni90 ha scritto:


> anche 3 settimane fa dicevano la stessa cosa e voi pecoroni andate dietro a tutto ...



La battuta e' sul piatto. Meglio che non ti rispondo. 
Comunque illuminaci Nostradamus...


----------



## Graxx (25 Giugno 2013)

Il problema vero poi è che vogliono la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca...e se nn si ubriaca la colpa è dell'oste...ma per favore...con una squadra non scarsa ma cmq inferiore alle altre vogliono lo scudetto o l'accesso diretto alla Cl...Allegri fa miracoli e lo denigrano come fosse l'ultimo dei co.glioni...basta non se ne può più...il fpf lo rispettiamo solo noi...gli altri comprano e comprano come se niente fosse...davvero siamo alla frutta...magari alla fine lo prendiamo anche noi tevez ma vale la pena prendere lui cedendo elsha..??


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> anche 3 settimane fa dicevano la stessa cosa e voi pecoroni andate dietro a tutto ...



Non credo ci sia bisogno di insultare; 3 settimane fa non c'era stato alcun incontro tra Marotta e i dirigenti del City.
Comunque su un forum si discute esprimendo la propria opinione e dando il proprio punto di vista sulle news. Tu esprimi il tuo senza dare addosso agli altri.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

Purtroppo questo passa la casa. Se Tevez alla fine andrà veramente alla Juve, significa che in società hanno davvero smesso di pensare in grande. 

E l'acquisto di tutta questa gente dalla Serie B ne è la conferma.


----------



## smallball (25 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo questo passa la casa. Se Tevez alla fine andrà veramente alla Juve, significa che in società hanno davvero smesso di pensare in grande.
> 
> E l'acquisto di tutta questa gente dalla Serie B ne è la conferma.


in parole povere...RIDIMENSIONAMENTO... e scusate per il maiuscolo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non credo ci sia bisogno di insultare; 3 settimane fa non c'era stato alcun incontro tra Marotta e i dirigenti del City.
> Comunque su un forum si discute esprimendo la propria opinione e dando il proprio punto di vista sulle news. Tu esprimi il tuo senza dare addosso agli altri.



ripensando un attimo a quello che avevi detto pomeriggio, forse hai ragione, può essere che Galliani non ha mai voluto Tevez...sennò non si faceva fregare da un incapace come Marotta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2013)

Anche se fosse stata un'azione di disturbo, a cosa è servito?
A fare alzare il prezzo di due milioni? Forse neanche quello...


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

*Di Marzio: Tevez si avvicina sempre più alla Juve. Ma si continua a trattare. Si dovrebbe chiudere a 12 milioni*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ripensando un attimo a quello che avevi detto pomeriggio, forse hai ragione, può essere che Galliani non ha mai voluto Tevez...sennò non si faceva fregare da un incapace come Marotta



E' palese dai; non so di cosa si sia parlato in quell' incontro forse il classico " colloquio conoscitivo". Ma una vera trattativa non è stata mai intavolata.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

e quando ricapita un occasione del genere...un Campione Attaccante venduto per meno di 15 milioni


----------



## Clint Eastwood (25 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> l'acquisto di tutta questa gente dalla Serie B ne è la conferma.



L'amara e deprimente verità.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E' palese dai; non so di cosa si sia parlato in quell' incontro forse il classico " colloquio conoscitivo". Ma una vera trattativa non è stata mai intavolata.



la colpa è tutta di Silvio...se c'erano 12 milioni Galliani lo prendeva subito


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

*Tutti quelli che si occupano di mercato concordano: Tevez è ad un passo dalla Juve.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

*Tuttosport: Tevez è della Juventus.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Beh mi pare ovvio stanno trattando da 10 ore e ovvio che si chiude.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2013)

Il bello è che poi il nano vuole vedere la squadra vincere esprimendo bel giuoco! Ovviamente investendo ZERO.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Il ridimensionamento del Milan è ormai cosa palese.
Obiettivo del prossimo anno? Terzo Posto?


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Giugno 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> ma se non riesce neanche a chiudere per poli a 5 milioni,cosa vi aspettavate?



ma infatti. 

rendiamoci conto che noi 12 milioni li usiamo si e no per fare un'INTERA campagna acquisti. 

questi qua si pigliano tevez, ogbonna e chissà cosa ancora.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

E' andata. Continuiamo qui

http://www.milanworld.net/tevez-e-della-juventus-vt8191.html#post217212


----------

